# Batista Returns Discussion



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Batista added to a event?*

Well, maybe it means something. I personally would like to see Batista back. Would be interesting to see how WWE uses him and whether he comes back as a face or as a heel.


----------



## angle_rules (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Batista added to a event?*



Shikamaru said:


> UNLVtickets @unlvtickets
> [BREAKING NEWS] The Animal @davebautista has been added to the fight-card @wwe LIVE on 2/16 @thomasandmack! Tix: bit.ly/18rJsmA
> 
> It begins.


source you fgt?


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: Batista added to a event?*

GO AWAY!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Batista added to a event?*

Hmm.....

Don't really know who he'd go up against at Wrestlemania though. Batista vs THE BIG GUY?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Batista added to a event?*

Wonder if he'll get cheered or booed when and if he returns. It'll be good to see him back though.


----------



## daulten780 (May 9, 2013)

*Re: Batista added to a event?*

:mark


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: Batista added to a event?*

Surprise Rumble winner?


----------



## TempestH (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: Batista added to a event?*

I really have no interest in Batista's return aside from seeing Punk rip him to shreds on the mic and tell him that the highlight of his career was becoming a running gag/meme on the Internet.

I really don't want to see 30 minute Batista promos and video packages with WWE trying to put him on Rock or Brock's level.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Batista added to a event?*

I found this also...says Batista will be with WWE doing an event in Las Vegas in Feb 16 2014...
Maybe this is legit?

http://x1075lasvegas.cbslocal.com/2...returns-to-wwe-in-las-vegas-on-february-16th/


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Batista added to a event?*

I'm actually excited for this. Batista vs brock, reigns, punk, cena n orton rematches, and so much more.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Batista added to a event?*

I'm of 2 minds on Batista returning. The heel character Batista was playing when he left was great but the guy isn't exactly a spring chicken. He's even older now and thus more susceptible to injury. Batista returning could be highly entertaining or a complete disaster.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Batista added to a event?*

Evolution reunion at mania?


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Batista added to a event?*



TempestH said:


> I really have no interest in Batista's return aside from seeing Punk rip him to shreds on the mic and tell him that the highlight of his career was becoming a running gag/meme on the Internet.
> 
> I really don't want to see 30 minute Batista promos and video packages with WWE trying to put him on Rock or Brock's level.


Make no mistake if Batista returns and is healthy Vince's love of all things bodybuilder will see Punk jobbing to Batista real fast. I've said it before and I'll say it again...the thing that will drop Punk/Bryan into the midcard fastest is another bodybuilder Batista type coming along.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Batista added to a event?*


----------



## mrfaafs (Jan 13, 2013)

If pink-shirt wearing, spotlight- having Batista shows up on my screen, I will MARK THE FUCK OUT.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Batista added to a event?*

I guess this is legit news...it's on two different wwe city/event sites..seems real...i got one thing to say...

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Batista added to a event?*

Dat entrance he has is awesome. Please be heel!!!!


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Batista added to a event?*

Batista is a good heel but a terrible face. If he comes back it should be as a heel. I think a Brock/Batista match could be fun.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Batista added to a event?*

Wonder if he will be in the royal rumble?


----------



## IT'S VADER TIME (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: Batista added to a event?*

I'd be all about Batista coming back, if he's a heel. He can be carried to good-great matches by the great workers, and I'd be ALL OVER a Brock vs Batista match. Especially if they went all out and made it a Hell in a Cell match :mark:


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Batista added to a event?*



angle_rules said:


> source you fgt?


Source is right there, man. It's the Twitter link.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Batista added to a event?*

I really hope this is true. I miss Batista. I dont care how old he is he looks great for 45 years old and if he returns i will be marking big time. I dont think Batista will be doing a full time schedule but I can see him doing like maybe a Jericho kind of runs from her on out. Return for a few months, take a break and come back


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Batista added to a event?*

he should have another match with DB..the one they had four years ago was awesome.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Batista added to a event?*

Cena and Bryan better watch the bella twins. You know Batista famous for taking girls.


----------



## angle_rules (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Batista added to a event?*



Punkholic said:


> Source is right there, man. It's the Twitter link.


I'm just having fun with OP. I know him


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Batista added to a event?*

I'm sure if he returns, the crowd would go crazy. But I think he would be a heel. Hope he he's with The Authority, would love to see HHH, Orton, and Batista again,


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Meh, don't hate him, but don't like him either.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Batista added to a event?*

Man, it would be great if he came back at the Rumble as a surprise entree (even though it wouldn't be much of a surprised now) and eliminated a top face beginning a feud. Heel Batista was far more enjoyable, in my opinion and it would be great to have him back, even if it's just for a short time.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Batista added to a event?*

non wrestling role probably. but if he worked WM XXX wouldn't surprise me if its also a non wrestling role as well to protect from injury, so he can be good for his next movie.

IF he did wrestle it will be interesting who they have hims gainst. I know he has said if he ever came back his top two opponents he wants to face are Brock Lesnar and Hunter. But if they are busy then interesting choice for Vince to make on who.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Batista added to a event?*



Punkholic said:


> Man, it would be great if he came back at the Rumble as a surprise entree (even though it wouldn't be much of a surprised now)


Batista vs. Roman Reigns would be exciting.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Batista added to a event?*

I know I asked this question before on another thread but would anybody be interested in a Batista vs Roman Reigns match?


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Batista added to a event?*



Stone Hot said:


> I know I asked this question before on another thread but would anybody be interested in a Batista vs Roman Reigns match?


Not until after Mania, I want the Shield all three in a mania match against each other.


----------



## Masked Legend (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: Batista added to a event?*






Dayum! 

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Batista back?!*

added the article that was posted on wrestlinginc.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Batista back?!*

Man now feel like watching a bunch of Batista matches now


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: Batista back?!*

Great news if he is coming back. Lesnar/Batista could be done if they do Cena/Taker instead of the planned Lesnar/Taker.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Batista back?!*

All I can do is mark. :mark:

I would love to see him in match-ups against Brock and Sheamus. If he returns as the heel character before he left, it'll be even better!


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: Batista back?!*

I'm gonna be in Vegas on that day, I'm contemplating hitting up this show now.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Batista back?!*



3ddie93 said:


> Great news if he is coming back. Lesnar/Batista could be done if they do Cena/Taker instead of the planned Lesnar/Taker.


I'm all for it if this ever happened tbh.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I guess we know who's winning the Rumble now 8*D

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Batista back?!*

I can't tell if I like this yet or not. Batista had some really good matches but also some dreadful ones. I figure Batista/Bryan could be epic though.


----------



## WelshWarrior (Jul 24, 2011)

*Re: Batista back?!*

The obvious thought is to have him return during the royal rumble. However they could swerve it a bit by having him help Orton retain.


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: Batista back?!*

WWE needs his presence, he has that awesome look, great personality and can give as good a match as the Cenas and Ortons typically do. Legit main eventer and a welcome addition if its true.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Batista back?!*








.... :jordan3 HELLYEAH!!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Batista back?!*



Dominick The Donkey said:


> I can't tell if I like this yet or not. Batista had some really good matches but also some dreadful ones. I figure Batista/Bryan could be epic though.


They had a short match in the past, which ended up being pretty good considering it wasn't given much time. If you haven't watched it, I recommend you look it up and give it a look.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Batista back?!*



> MAJOR, MAJOR NAME RETURNING TO WWE
> 
> By Mike Johnson on 2013-12-20 22:12:53
> 
> ...


via PWInsider




> WWE advertising the return of one of its biggest stars of the past decade
> 
> Dave Bautista will be returning to WWE for WrestleMania season, as was already reported in this week's Observer.
> 
> Bautista will be in for a significant role, and the first sign of his return by the company came in radio advertising for the 2/16 house show in Las Vegas at the Thomas & Mack Center, which means at this point he is scheduled not just for TV appearances. (thanks to Jeremy Botter)


Via Dave Metzler (F4WOnline)


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Batista back?!*



Punkholic said:


> They had a short match in the past, which ended up being pretty good considering it wasn't given much time. If you haven't watched it, I recommend you look it up and give it a look.


Holy shit, you're right. That was still during Bryan's NXT run! I actually liked that for what it was.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Batista back?!*

:mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Batista back?!*

:mark:


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Batista back?!*

Wait, so Batista's coming back in my hometown while I'll be in school 500 miles away? :vince7


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Batista back?!*

Batista/Rollins, Batista/Punk, Batista/Bryan, Batista/Ziggler, Batista/Lesnar?, Batista/Cesaro, etc. I'm not against this.


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: Batista back?!*

YES!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Batista back?!*



Dominick The Donkey said:


> Batista/Rollins, Batista/Punk, Batista/Bryan, Batista/Ziggler, Batista/Lesnar?, Batista/Cesaro, etc. I'm not against this.


Yep. Just hope he's a heel. To work with Bryan, Rollins (if Sheild breaks up and he turns face), and Punk, you'd think he'd be a heel. His last heel run in 2010 before he left was his most entertaining run as a character, IMO. He just had that "God, I want to punch that guy square in the junk" look on his face and attitude during that time. His mic work at this time was also at it's best, I think.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Batista back?!*



Mister Claus said:


> Yep. Just hope he's a heel. To work with Bryan, Rollins (if Sheild breaks up and he turns face), and Punk, you'd think he'd be a heel. His last heel run in 2010 before he left was his most entertaining run as a character, IMO. He just had that "God, I want to punch that guy square in the junk" look on his face and attitude during that time. His mic work at this time was also at it's best, I think.


Completely agreed. His heel run was great. I really liked face Batista in '07 though. Thought that was his best year as a face. But man, 2010 Kanye Batista was awesome.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Batista back?!*

Batista would fit awesome in the Orton / HHH storyline :mark: :mark:

I want to see some Batista Bombs now!! :vince5


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Batista back?!*

Think batista coming into the wrestling scene could make it a better chance for daniel vs punk at mania?


----------



## Vyacheslav Grinko (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Batista back?!*

Good god, I'm marking out.


----------



## Vyacheslav Grinko (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Batista back?!*



Shikamaru said:


> Think batista coming into the wrestling scene could make it a better chance for daniel vs punk at mania?


It shouldn't. If he's coming back, he should be used to elevate talent like that.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Batista back?!*

Not mad at it.

He was my favorite wrestler until Punk debuted.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Batista back?!*

If they go with Cena vs Taker then I'm all for Brock vs Batista :mark:


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Batista back?!*



> Source: PWInsider
> 
> Former WWE Champion Batista is returning soon to WWE.
> As announced this evening, WWE will hold a live event at the Thomas & Mack Center in Las Vegas, Nevada on Sunday, February 16, 2014, and according to www.unlvtickets.com, "The Animal" is scheduled to appear at the event. Sources within the sports-entertainment organization confirmed to PWInsider.com tonight that this is not an advertising error as he is indeed coming back. Advertising was released prematurely, spoiling WWE's planned surprise (which one source speculated as taking place at the Royal Rumble next month).
> ...


oh shit!


----------



## Pip-Man (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Batista back?!*

:batista4=:mark: Welcome back childhood


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Batista back?!*



Ratedr4life said:


> If they go with Cena vs Taker then I'm all for Brock vs Batista :mark:


me too. In fact I want Brock vs Batista


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Batista back?!*

I need :batista2 vs :cena3 please.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: Batista back?!*

Batista vs Lesnar?


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: Batista back?!*

i guess Batista will replace The Rock this year taking on Lesnar
i can't think of another opponent unless he is going for the streak?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Batista back?!*

Batista will have more tattoos on his body then he did last time. And I believe he is a little thiner then he was before but I dont care cuz its BATISTA!!!!!


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Batista added to a event?*

*And he's been advertised for house shows, so unlike the other part timers, he will probably be on the road, working a schedule similar to Jericho's or RVD's. 

Sweet.*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Batista back?!*

Cena vs Batista? No thanks. Just saw that in 2010 (WM 26), and that match was nothing special, to be kind. Let Cena go take a shit somewhere else on the card.


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: Batista back?!*

Interadasting


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Batista back?!*



Mister Claus said:


> Cena vs Batista? No thanks. Just saw that in 2010 (WM 26), and that match was nothing special, to be kind. Let Cena go take a shit somewhere else on the card.


Didn't love the WM 26 one, but the Summerslam '08 one was fantastic, imo.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Batista back?!*

Batista working likely from January til August? :clap 

Sounds great!!

I enjoyed heel Batista a lot, but i'm sure he'll return as a face.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: Batista back?!*

Awesome! Can't wait to see him back in a WWE ring.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Batista back?!*

with Batista coming back (if this is true) I hope we can get these WM matches

Batista vs Brock Lesnar
HHH vs Daniel Bryan
Orton vs Punk 
Cena vs Undertaker


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Batista back?!*

Mason Ryan to redebut in his place

:vince2


----------



## WWEUniverse (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Batista back?!*

finally they can have evolution reunion with flair being around as well


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: Batista back?!*

Oh shit, if Batista is returning that would be awesome!

I'd love to see Batista vs. Lesnar for Wrestlemania 30, but that would mean Batista would have to be a face, which is what I see him returning as. That, or maybe he plays a role in the Authority storyline, helping Orton retain the WWE World Heavyweight Title at the Royal Rumble. 

I hope this is true! I don't care if he's a face or a heel, having Batista back will be awesome!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Batista back?!*

I think Batista vs. Brock would be fucking amazing...Brock could do some sort of MMA/UFC angle with Batista to kickstart the angle


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Batista back?!*

I thought I would hate this moment, but I'm actually very excited.


----------



## Vyacheslav Grinko (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Batista back?!*

GOOD GAWD ALMIGHTY KING!! EVOLUTION'S ANIMAL HAS RETURNED!!

Oh wait, it's 2013-14.

It'll sound more like this:

Ohhhhhhhh myyyyyyyyyy :cole3


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: Batista added to a event?*



Shikamaru said:


> Cena and Bryan better watch the bella twins. You know Batista famous for taking girls.


I'd be more worried if I was Punk.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Batista back?!*

Does anyone think we could get another Batista/Taker match at 'Mania? I personally enjoyed their match at WM 23 a lot.


----------



## Vyacheslav Grinko (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Batista back?!*



Punkholic said:


> Does anyone think we could get another Batista/Taker match at 'Mania? I personally enjoyed their match at WM 23 a lot.


It's certainly possible and I can't say I'd be disappointed, but it would be kind of pointless. Taker should be facing either Cena or Sting IMO. Batista vs. Lesnar would be pretty sweet.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Batista back?!*

If Batista is back then it strengthens the possibility of Punk going part timer next spring IMO. Batista's return almost certainly means a bump down the ladder for guys like Bryan and Punk and Punk has been phoning in a lot of his stuff already. I can't imagine dropping a spot will make him want to sign another long term contract. Am I alone in thinking that?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Batista back?!*

So this is confirmed huh? SWEET!!!! :mark: Hopefully he returns during the rumble. It's going to be an epic moment.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Batista back?!*

Finally we can have the dream match of Batista vs Mason Ryan!!!


----------



## Chosen (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: Batista back?!*

Cm Punk vs Batista in a Divas on a pole match


----------



## Stevewiser (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: Batista back?!*






Pretty amazing the talent OVW out of Louisville had in the early 2000's, Brock, Batista, John Cena, Randy Orton.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Batista back?!*

I'd love to see another Batista/Punk feud, and a Batista/Bryan feud (their match when Bryan was in NXT was amazing). Batista working against Orton again and Reigns eventually will make for aweosme feuds.


----------



## Stevewiser (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: Batista back?!*

In the attitude era almost every main eventer other than Rock came from WCW, well Batista is another wrestler that tried out at the power plant for WCW he was there one day and was told he'd never make it in wrestling. I was a WCW fan but their stupidity was endless.


----------



## Dash24 (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: Batista back?!*

I don't see how this can be anything but positive unless WWE insist on another part-timer going over. Batista putting over Reigns would be so fucking ideal.


----------



## EC3 (Nov 25, 2013)

*Re: Batista back?!*

I would love to see Batista come back. It was hilarious how they write him out of the company. A fucking beast like Batista ended up getting buried by Cena and he cried on the microphone about it. I had a good laugh at that. Dave is a good actor it was funny. Right around the time before he left I attended that Over The Limit ppv where he had a match against Cena. I had fun watching it despite the fact that I am always complaining about WWE.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Batista back?!*


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Batista back?!*



Best4Bidness said:


> Finally we can have the dream match of Batista vs Mason Ryan!!!


:yes:yes:yes

Hopefully Goldberg vs Ryback is on that card..


----------



## AttitudeEraMark4Life (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: Batista back?!*

I wish they would of saved his return for the Rumble just imagine the pop he would of got? Oh well I hope he sticks around long term and I get to see that feud with him and Lesnar I always wanted back in the Ruthless Aggression Era.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: Batista back?!*



THErealLEGACY said:


> :yes:yes:yes
> 
> Hopefully Goldberg vs Ryback is on that card..


Who's the blonde in your sig?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Batista back?!*

As long as he's Kanye Batista I'm 100% on board for this. His 2010 heel run was perfect!


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: Batista back?!*

I think if he was to return he will return on a Raw show or elimination chamber because if he returns at Rumble I dont see him not winning it, which would set up Batista v Orton for WWE World heavyweight championship, I still go by Bryan winning the rumble.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Batista back?!*

I'd mark the fuck out if they do an Evolution reunion, they could do Orton/HHH/Batista vs Punk/Bryan/Cena at EC.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Batista back?!*

Was a never a big fan of Batista tbh but I'd love to see him come back. If he does, he will get a run like The Rock, Brock Lesnar, and Undertaker. I would like to see him stay for awhile like Jericho or RVD but I doubt he's stay that long. And I'd love to see Triple H, Orton, and Batista again :banderas


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Batista back?!*

Will probably return for a Rock/Jericho style run.


----------



## TheVipersGirl (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: Batista back?!*

_I'd like to see him feud or team up with Roman Reigns at one point  

Cant even imagine a 3/4 Evolution reunion at this time. HHH, Orton, Batista_


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Batista back?!*


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Batista back?!*

Wow, this is fantastic news. Mania season is gonna be the best it's been in years.. The WWE will finally be able to fill three hour RAWs with the likes of Orton, The Shield, Cena, Punk, Lesnar, Taker, HHH, HBK, Punk, Bryan, RVD, Y2J and Batista all getting significant air time to build their respective feuds.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Batista back?!*

Batista will add some big time star power and WM 30 needs someone who can be in a match, and not just be there for an appearance like Hogan. 

Not sure who I pit him against though, maybe the Cena, Batista, Orton triple threat everyone talked about a few years ago.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

Heel Batista with HHH and Orton will be awesome 

Im actually excited about Batista coming back. Always enjoyed his work and there are plenty of fresh opponents for him


----------



## JBL_911 (Dec 20, 2013)

*Re: Batista back?!*

I dont think so


----------



## Ben_3:16 (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: Batista back?!*

Batista VS Lesnar, BOOK IT


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Batista back?!*

I hope this is true. 

Guess we'll see.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Batista back?!*

At least have him come back as heel, and not have him get 128471328 title rematches.


----------



## PaigeTurner (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re: Batista back?!*

The more people that come back for WM30 the better


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Batista back?!*

Really excited for this. I've always liked Batista, and especially his last run as a heel was very entertaining. It'd be great to have him back in time for WM30, they need as many big (former) names as possible for that show.


----------



## RangerXavier (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re: Batista back?!*

should be fun to see him back, hopefully they dont throw him into the title picture immediately


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Batista back?!*

I wonder how the crowd will react to him now that he's slimmed down since he stopped using roids.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Batista back?!*

Despite never been a fan of his, I'd like to see a return. Specifically if he returns as the heel spotlight Batista that was by far his best work in his career.


----------



## JimCornette (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Batista back?!*

PLEASE GOD NO. The most overrated ever is returning at the age of 45 to bury the current roster and wrestle shitty matches. 

I hope Brock destroys him and sends him into retirement for good.


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Batista back?!*

Good news, the wwe needs all the star power it can get and Batista has significantly increased his star power after he left the wwe. He might not be the rock but he is a huge deal for current wwe and him returning before his most high profile movie gets released is really exciting .


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Batista back?!*

Holy shit :mark:


----------



## vault21 (Jan 20, 2003)

*Re: Batista back?!*

Might as well bring Scotty back :draper2


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

It's great that he's coming back and it sucks that it's been spoiled but at least we don't know when or where it will happen, honestly the WWE is Desperate for him and others like him right now as they really lack star power at the moment.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## showtime123 (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Batista back?!*

Didn't he lose like 100lbs and all his muscle? Interested to see his physique nowadays


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Batista back?!*



showtime123 said:


> Didn't he lose like 100lbs and all his muscle? Interested to see his physique nowadays


Based on some of his recent movies his physique looks similar to me with what it was during his wrestling years .


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

*Re: Batista back?!*

Holy shit I'm marking out :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Rock&Austin (Aug 23, 2012)

*Re: Batista back?!*

Delighted to see him return. Always was a Batista fan. Would be awsome if he returned as a heel.. GIVE ME SOME SPOT LIGHT! :lmao


----------



## TheRock316 (Apr 18, 2003)

One of the most overrated guys in history


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Batista back?!*

Yes! :mark:


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: Batista back?!*

I wouldn't mind him coming back, although I was never a huge fan. He always struck me as a poor man's Brock.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Batista back?!*

So, he's basically coming back for some work in the leadup to WM30, of course the Mania paycheck and then will be off to promote that Marvel movie afterwards? Sort of an RVD/Jericho type deal. I don't see an obvious match for him, but I guess he's another chip to add to the WM30. This event feels very much up in the air.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Batista back?!*

Not buying into it, but if he does, great!

It's just there's always a rumor about him coming back every once in a while, so..


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: Batista back?!*

Heel or Face I'm glad to have him back!


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Batista back?!*



Eulonzo said:


> Not buying into it, but if he does, great!
> 
> It's just there's always a rumor about him coming back every once in a while, so..


Yeah me too, I tend not to believe any rumours, even though this one has more sources, when/if its confirmed then great.

Don't also see an obvious match for him at Mania either...


----------



## MaDriDiStaStaR (Dec 20, 2013)

*Re: Batista back?!*

Would be great if he returns as a heel  

I always liked that guy and also he is a hottie :yes


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Batista back?!*

So much for his MMA career.

Or his acting career.


----------



## MaDriDiStaStaR (Dec 20, 2013)

*Re: Batista back?!*



Razor'sEdge said:


> EDDIE'S DEAD


OH REALLY?!?


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Batista back?!*

I'm kinda surprised since they are still PG, but this IS Wrestlemania 30 coming up and you'd think the big stars would want to get involved. Let's hope there are more to follow cause they could really use them.


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Batista back?!*

Great news.

Hope we're gonna get Batista vs Reigns at WM maybe.That'd be pretty symbolic because right now Roman's in similiar position that Batista was at the beggining of his career and looks like he's gonna have as succesfull career as The Animal.

Batista vs Reigns is money!


----------



## TheVipersGirl (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: Batista back?!*

_MMA Career such a fail. Can't wait for him to be back._
I either want 








that to happen again.
OR
Face him with Roman Reigns.


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Batista back?!*

If Batista returns, I can see him coming back as a face to go against Shield or Wyatt Family. Probably Shield. He will definitely be involved in Authority angle, and perhaps the swerve is that Batista turns heel soon-after his return.


----------



## Rasfene (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Batista back?!*

http://www.pwmania.com/wwe-sources-...ls-regarding-batistas-wwe-return#.UrWYivRvawJ


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Batista back?!*



cmpunkisgod. said:


> So much for his MMA career.
> 
> Or his acting career.


He did the MMA thing to 'cross it off his bucket list', to try it out, not to make a new career out of it, like Lesnar did for example.


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: Batista back?!*

Batista vs Brock Lesnar:mark:

Book it WWE


----------



## iwc_expert (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Batista back?!*

Im happy for Batista to return but it wont be long before people start moaning about him taking the limelight away and burying other up and coming superstars or because WWE are booking him wrong. It happens to every returning superstar.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Batista back?!*



Gold Frankincense and Grrr said:


> Yeah me too, I tend not to believe any rumours, even though this one has more sources, when/if its confirmed then great.
> 
> Don't also see an obvious match for him at Mania either...


The only thing that would make sense for him if he returned is if he got with one of the Divas behind the scenes again.

Specifically one of the Total Divas girls.


----------



## Jurassic Hulk (Dec 20, 2013)

*Re: Batista back?!*

Batista vs Brock Lesnar please.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Batista back?!*

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe..._Polls_Fans_on_Punk_vs_HBK_TLC_DVD_Cover.html



> - Representatives from The Phoenix Suns have revealed that Batista will also be appearing at the WWE live event from the US Airways Center on February 15th, the night before the live event in Las Vegas that was reported on last night.


he is also appearing in the live event in Phoenix on February 15 (along with the already confirmed Las Vegas Live Event on February 16)


----------



## LongHessa (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: Batista back?!*

Give us Lesnar/Batista, Cena/Taker and Heel Punk/Face Bryan at mania and im a happy camper.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Batista back?!*

So he's appearing at a live event and not on RAW or a PPV? :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Batista back?!*

I don't know if he's returning to face off against a guy who isn't even established yet in Reigns. Maybe down the road but not during the RTWM.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Batista back?!*

I imagine that he isn't coming to hug babies & kiss fat girls.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Batista back?!*

he's going back to the spotlight


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Batista back?!*

I have no interest in this unless he comes back as a heel like in 2010. He's a horrible face but one of the best heels in the past decade IMO.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: Batista back?!*

Would be good if he came back to help destroy/disrupt the whole authority angle.

I'd love to see HHH make the announcement and for Batista to come down and go to shake hands then boom powerbomb to HHH.


----------



## Phenom (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Batista back?!*

He's the best powerhouse wrestler in recent memory, plus he oozed that "strong but silent" brand of bad-assery.

Bring him back ASAP.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Batista back?!*

Batista sucks as a face? What? Dude is like, one of the most underrated guys ever I swear .

Anyways, this makes sense since Rock probably isn't going to be back & they needed another big name to go with Cena/Brock/Taker/HHH/Punk/Bryan/Orton to even things up at 8 so they can go with four MAIN EVENT matches much like Wrestlemania XX. The question here is, who the hell does he feud with? BROCK makes the most sense, but then who the hell is going to challenge the streak? Cena? I doubt it.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Batista back?!*

Lol imagine Wrestlemania Orton vs Batista
Triple and HBK vs Bryan and Punk

Who said the clique was gone lol?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Batista back?!*



kendoo said:


> Would be good if he came back to help destroy/disrupt the whole authority angle.
> 
> I'd love to see HHH make the announcement and for Batista to come down and go to shake hands then boom powerbomb to HHH.


Yeah, Trips getting a win back :side:


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Batista back?!*

I wouldn't mind a Batista return shot term, maybe similar to how Lesnar works in the WWE. He would be good in small doses. His character when he left was actually very entertaining, so I'd like to see him return with a similar one. He would be a nice dose of star power to a Wrestlemania card, and could really help put someone like Big E Langston on the map.


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: Batista back?!*

Maybe.......Evolution Reunion?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Batista back?!*



Gold Frankincense and Grrr said:


> Yeah, Trips getting a win back :side:


lmao, Batista is the only guy HHH has faced and never beat from what I know.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Batista back?!*

Im very happy the most of you on here are excited and supportive on his return


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Batista back?!*

Oh God no. Batista sucks.


----------



## chaos4 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: Batista back?!*

batista vs brock!!!


----------



## Burzo (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Batista back?!*

Brock Lesnar vs Batista






:troll


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Batista back?!*

Was never a big fan of his, but I'd like to see him back, because the current WWEWHC title scene is boring as fuck.

I would probably mark if he returned at Rumble.


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: Batista back?!*

He should tease being a face and then turn heel right away.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Batista back?!*

*He's a decent sized name to add to the mid-card of WrestleMania 30 taking the Jericho role.*


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

DisturbedOne98 said:


> He should tease being a face and then turn heel right away.


I'd like that too but WWE Needs a strong Face more at the moment in my opinion.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rasfene (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Batista back?!*



Choke2Death said:


> lmao, Batista is the only guy HHH has faced and never beat from what I know.


Then he will likely feud with HHH again to fuel HHH's ego.


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Batista back?!*



just1988 said:


> *He's a decent sized name to add to the mid-card of WrestleMania 30 taking the Jericho role.*


Yeah i an sure they are bringing one of the leading men of Guardians of the galaxy to be a mid card player (as if Batista was ever in the mid card after 2005) .:lol


----------



## Kenny89 (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: Batista back?!*

This great news. I would love to see him face punk.


----------



## Stevewiser (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: Batista back?!*

He's coming back to run wild on Total Divas brother.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Batista back?!*



Stevewiser said:


> He's coming back to run wild on Total Divas brother.


I would not be surprised if he ends up making it on total divas next season


----------



## Kenny89 (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: Batista back?!*

Batista will bring some much needed star power to the roster. 
Oh yeah


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Batista back?!*

Batista vs. Goldberg :lol


----------



## Kenny89 (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: Batista back?!*



just1988 said:


> *He's a decent sized name to add to the mid-card of WrestleMania 30 taking the Jericho role.*


Oh shut up moron!!!
Batista will be the main-event.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Batista back?!*

The mainevent, as in the last match? Unless he's jobbing to Cena, he won't go last at WM30.


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Batista back?!*

It's just sad to me that they have to bring back Batista to get Wrestlemania buys. This is exactly what's wrong with the business today. I wish they could just give us interesting stories about characters they've made us emotionally invested in instead of bringing back another retired past his prime guy to draw.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: Batista back?!*

EPIC screw up by the wwe in allowing this to leak via advertising/marketing for events months away. Imagine the huge surprise/pop/moment it would have been if he was kept secret until the RR suprise debut. This isn't a internet spoiling, but the wwe advertising his appearance during November live events for crying out loud. "Card subject to change" means they don't need to advertise him for crissakes. 

As for what he does I'd like to see a Sheamus vs Batista feud, with one or the other first joining The Authority, and the other stepping up against it.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Batista back?!*

No thanks.


----------



## Jurassic Hulk (Dec 20, 2013)

*Re: Batista back?!*



NastyYaffa said:


> Oh God no. Batista sucks.


Lol yeah green ROH midgets ftw.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Batista back?!*



Jurassic Hulk said:


> Lol yeah green ROH midgets ftw.


It sounds like Batista just wants to up his exposure in the lead up to Guardians of the Galaxy to get more movie roles. I can't think of a single match I'd want to see him in, so yeah...


----------



## MizisWWE (Dec 1, 2010)

*Re: Batista back?!*



Scotty Cuzz said:


> It's just sad to me that they have to bring back Batista to get Wrestlemania buys. This is exactly what's wrong with the business today. I wish they could just give us interesting stories about characters they've made us emotionally invested in instead of bringing back another retired past his prime guy to draw.


Or the Bryan guys and punk guys could idk! not stream the fucking event and make up excuses to justify why they do it illegally thus making it so they wouldn't have to get a guy they know casuals will pay to legally support in a High profile role :genius


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: Batista back?!*

Fuck everyone. A Batista return will be fucking epic. When that music hits at the Rumble, oh baby...


----------



## MizisWWE (Dec 1, 2010)

*Re: Batista back?!*

Batistas value is the second biggest star since the attitude era. The rating record for spike TV was Dave's contract signing vs triple H. Dave for a period was wrestling Khali, Morrison, MVP, Burke, and the like with edge, Rey, and Taker all out and SD was garnering over 3 million viewers on Fridays and having their tapings sell out to actually maintain a brand split. He's the second biggest draw of his era, always was behind Cena and really and truly he should have been in Ortons place if he wasn't doing film promotional work during the TLC time. 

Batista has made grounds in Hollywood. Let's be real here, Batista isn't Jericho, he's not seen as a joke and failure who has everything he tries outside wrestling get its plug pulled like all his shows. He is going into a huge marvel movie in a big role and he's doing so while under contract with one of the entities wwe is reportedly negotiating with. In a time where they are trying to launch a network by gambling WM30 as a tie in, and they are trying to negotiate a historic tv rights deal ... Dave Batista makes more sense and is an asset that helps them far more than punk, Orton, Bryan, or even part timers like Jericho and RVD.

If you ask any paying casual if they rather have Batista and Mysterio at mania featured prominently or the likes of RVD and Jericho, you will always get Dave and Rey. If you ask any marketing department if you rather have batosta with his look, his presence, his credibility in and out the ring or Punk/Orton/Bryan to gamble on and sell to stockholders they are taking Dave with a network launch. Its common sense


----------



## MizisWWE (Dec 1, 2010)

*Re: Batista back?!*



Zigberg said:


> Fuck everyone. A Batista return will be fucking epic. When that music hits at the Rumble, oh baby...


Gimme my spotlight :batista4


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Batista back?!*



Zigberg said:


> Fuck everyone. A Batista return will be fucking epic. When that music hits at the Rumble, oh baby...


Im with you im going to be marking like a mother fucker


----------



## Stevewiser (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: Batista back?!*



Choke2Death said:


> lmao, Batista is the only guy HHH has faced and never beat from what I know.


He never beat Hogan (0-1) and I don't think he ever beat the Undertaker. (0-3 at Wrestlemania, then lost in a PPV in 2002) There's probably more than that.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Batista back?!*



Stevewiser said:


> He never beat Hogan and I don't think he ever beat the Undertaker. (0-3 at Wrestlemania, then lost in a PPV in 2002)


He beat Hogan in Smackdown in June 2002 (probably wasn't clean but it was by pinfall so it counts). He has also defeated Undertaker a few times including Insurrextion 2002 as well as on Raw the night after SummerSlam that year.


----------



## Stevewiser (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: Batista back?!*

Yeah I should of figured he beat both on some Raw or Smackdown. Hard enough to keep up with past PPVs.


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Batista back?!*



MizisWWE said:


> Batistas value is the second biggest star since the attitude era. The rating record for spike TV was Dave's contract signing vs triple H. Dave for a period was wrestling Khali, Morrison, MVP, Burke, and the like with edge, Rey, and Taker all out and SD was garnering over 3 million viewers on Fridays and having their tapings sell out to actually maintain a brand split. He's the second biggest draw of his era, always was behind Cena and really and truly he should have been in Ortons place if he wasn't doing film promotional work during the TLC time.
> 
> Batista has made grounds in Hollywood. Let's be real here, Batista isn't Jericho, he's not seen as a joke and failure who has everything he tries outside wrestling get its plug pulled like all his shows. He is going into a huge marvel movie in a big role and he's doing so while under contract with one of the entities wwe is reportedly negotiating with. In a time where they are trying to launch a network by gambling WM30 as a tie in, and they are trying to negotiate a historic tv rights deal ... Dave Batista makes more sense and is an asset that helps them far more than punk, Orton, Bryan, or even part timers like Jericho and RVD.
> 
> If you ask any paying casual if they rather have Batista and Mysterio at mania featured prominently or the likes of RVD and Jericho, you will always get Dave and Rey. If you ask any marketing department if you rather have batosta with his look, his presence, his credibility in and out the ring or Punk/Orton/Bryan to gamble on and sell to stockholders they are taking Dave with a network launch. Its common sense


:clap:clap
People forget that Batista was carrying SD on his shoulders for a long time something that people like Orton have failed to do ....
Batista ,as a draw, is underrated IMO .


----------



## Jurassic Hulk (Dec 20, 2013)

*Re: Batista back?!*



checkcola said:


> It sounds like Batista just wants to up his exposure in the lead up to Guardians of the Galaxy to get more movie roles. I can't think of a single match I'd want to see him in, so yeah...


So? It shouldn't matter why they do it, that doesn't factor into my enjoyment of their matches or feuds. 

If you are so concerned with why a superstar returns or wrestles full time, thats rather sad. I don't remember ever questioning Austins motives back in the day etc.

For some reason its the new thing to constantly scrutinise personal lives and motives of superstars. Pathetic.

At the end of the day, they all get paid and they all perform for that pay.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Batista back?!*

Big Dave :mark:


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Batista back?!*

:mark:

Main-event/title scene throughout 2014

In: Batista, Reigns, Lesnar, Sheamus, Punk, Bryan, Orton, Cena

Out: Del Rio, Big Show, Vacant



4hisdamnself said:


> he's going back to the spotlight


That's a fantastic pic.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Batista back?!*

Excellent news


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Batista back?!*

Great news but hopefully WWE doesn't use him to push their best for business storyline. It's clear what WM should like Cena v Taker (Hogan), Lesnar v Batista (Rock), HHH v Bryan (Michaels), Orton v Punk (Austin) for the belts. Maybe they could involve Rock, Michaels, Hogan and Austin into those storylines as well for the WM 30 feel.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: Batista back?!*

Not interested. One of the most overrated guys of all time. Slow and boring ten years ago, and he'll be boring & even more slow now. Never been responsible for a good match in his entire life. Slow, boring performer with a slow, boring move-set. And ordinary on the mic.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Batista back?!*

Seems like hes doing a jericho type schedule too :mark:


----------



## BlandyBoreton83 (May 29, 2013)

*Re: Batista back?!*

Nice one. I've always liked Batista. He's got "it" and he's good in the ring too. He'll be the badass face the WWE needs the now I think. Because if Vince/Steph try to make him a smiley cheeseball(see Sheamus&Cena) he'll tell them straight to shove that up their asses.


----------



## tampabayprodigy (Oct 10, 2013)

*Re: Batista back?!*

Batista returns at the rumble and wins.
Wm:
Batista vs Orton WWEWHC Title
Daniel Bryan vs HBK
Punk vs Lesnar Hell in a Cell
Shaemus vs Taker
Cena vs HHH
Usos vs The Real Americans Tag Titles
Stephanie vs AJ Lee Divas Title
MITB- Ziggler vs Delrio vs RVD vs Sin Cara vs Ryback vs Big E Langston
SHIELD vs Wyatt Family
Cody Rhodes vs Goldust


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Batista back?!*

I'd love to see him back full time.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Batista back?!*

Batista is NOT winning the rumble for those who think he might


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Batista back?!*

Batista is a bad ass...i look forward to months of Batista Bombs!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Batista back?!*



showtime123 said:


> Didn't he lose like 100lbs and all his muscle? Interested to see his physique nowadays


He's leaner but still really built...this is from May 2013 i believe..so about 7 months ago:










AND


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Batista back?!*

Punk better keep an eye on AJ if Batista comes back!!! :batista4


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Batista back?!*



Chan Hung said:


> He's leaner but still really built...this is from May 2013 i believe..so about 7 months ago:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he does not look 45 at all in those pics


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Batista back?!*

Never liked Batista but when once he turned heel... he was just fantasic


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

Lmao the ppl who do the advertisements for wwe are retarded. I remember a few weeks ago they had john Cena advertised on two shows if different cities on the same night 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> Punk better keep an eye on AJ if Batista comes back!!! :batista4


Aj better keep an eye on punk if Batista comes back


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Batista back?!*

Black the lights. Hit the spotlight on the entrance ramp. Dressed in black with black shades have Batista walk out. No entrance music. Let the man continue within the fantastic gimmick he left.

I know his music will hit and the regular return entrance will commence, but I can dream the E didn't forget his last characterization.


----------



## JBL_911 (Dec 20, 2013)

*Re: Batista back?!*

IF and IF the animal is back we want to him against RVD or Jericho or lesner in W.M 30


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Batista back?!*

Pussy Monster vs Pussy Monster JR with a diva on a pole in each corner. First wrestler to fuck them all wins. Main event of WM XXX. :batista4 unk


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Batista back?!*

:mark:


----------



## Kid Nickels (Dec 9, 2013)

*Re: Batista back?!*



Shikamaru said:


> It begins.
> 
> https://twitter.com/UNLVtickets/status/414188263671209987



Meh, I was never a big fan of Batista. His reigns were during the time when I took a 5-year or so hiatus from WWE because it was so damn boring and lame. I really didn't start watching again until Lesnar made his return.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Batista back?!*

WWE has gathered some of the finest North American and European wrestling talent going, and is having MOTY candidates on a regular basis -- and I'm supposed to pop for Dave Batista?

Thank you, no.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Batista back?!*

YAY another guy over 40 who will come back and get a push while other guys who have been here for years that are more deserving will get pushed down the ladder.


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: Batista back?!*

_Looks like it ain't happening_



> The time frame for Batista's reported return to WWE is no longer clear.
> 
> UNLVTickets.com, the official ticketing company for the Las Vegas-based Thomas & Mack Center, is no longer advertising "The Animal" for WWE's scheduled non-televised event at the venue on Sunday, February 16, 2014. A graphic featuring the six-time world champion was also removed.
> 
> ...


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Batista back?!*

So they advertised it and regret it because they want to keep it a surprise? Not surprising at all since the reaction he'll get will be huge.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Batista back?!*

^ WWETROLL


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: Batista back?!*

his last segment in wwe somehow involved both Cena and Orton mentions


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Batista back?!*

Means nothing... WWE hates spoiler


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Batista back?!*

TISTA BACK


----------



## syxxpac (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Batista back?!*

:mark:


----------



## wwe4universe (Aug 12, 2013)

*Re: Batista back?!*

Excited hes coming back. Wait till few months later and batista wins his first match, the iwc gonna turn on him just like they did with the rock.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Batista back?!*

Please let him return as a heel. Face Batista is a bit boring, heel Batista can be godly at times.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Batista back?!*



s i Ç said:


> _Looks like it ain't happening_


Obviously wwe took it down so they dont spoil the surprise any more. This was expected. Im pretty sure will see Batista return on the RTWM 30. WWE just wants us to be surprised


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Batista back?!*

I'm a bit bummed out that this has leaked. I feel a little sad for WWE, they're trying to bring back a big former name for the fans, to surprise the fans and then it leaks out and it ruins it.

I want Batista back, and it would've been a great moment if he made an unannounced return at the Rumble or any show for that matter. But thanks to this leaking out that won't be happening


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Batista back?!*

I highly doubt hes going to come back heel though.


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: Batista back?!*



Stone Hot said:


> Obviously wwe took it down so they dont spoil the surprise any more. This was expected. Im pretty sure will see Batista return on the RTWM 30. WWE just wants us to be surprised


_True, you'd think they would of talked to the people advertising the building not to make any mention of his return either way I would love to see him return for one last run and take out Cena but I feel it will be like The Rock and he'll only show up for 1-2 matches and gets his paycheck._


----------



## Matt_Yoda (Jun 19, 2011)

*Re: Batista back?!*

:mark:

I won't get my hopes up too much though, hopefully its true.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Batista back?!*



s i Ç said:


> _True, you'd think they would of talked to the people advertising the building not to make any mention of his return either way I would love to see him return for one last run and take out Cena but I feel it will be like The Rock and he'll only show up for 1-2 matches and gets his paycheck._


I see Batista having like a Jericho type schedule, return for a few months then leave, then comeback again


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Batista back?!*



Stone Hot said:


> I see Batista having like a Jericho type schedule, return for a few months then leave, then comeback again


If he's wrestling to Jericho format schedule, Ziggler jobs to him very soon.


----------



## wwe4universe (Aug 12, 2013)

*Re: Batista back?!*



s i Ç said:


> _True, you'd think they would of talked to the people advertising the building not to make any mention of his return either way I would love to see him return for one last run and take out Cena but I feel it will be like The Rock and he'll only show up for 1-2 matches and gets his paycheck._


Yes because part time guys like lesnar and taker wrestle for free. smh


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

He was one of the guys I thought could legit be a surprise Rumble entrant. Could still happen, I guess. If he returns for the Raw, he could call out whomever it was that eliminated him.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> I see Batista having like a Jericho type schedule, return for a few months then leave, then comeback again


He doesn't have anything to do till august 1st next year so he can work as much or as little as he wants.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kid Nickels (Dec 9, 2013)

*Re: Batista back?!*



tampabayprodigy said:


> Batista returns at the rumble and wins.
> Wm:
> Batista vs Orton WWEWHC Title
> Daniel Bryan vs HBK
> ...




Ummmmm... no.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Batista back?!*

My keyboard got attacked by a baby and somehow managed to post one letter, so ignore this edit.


----------



## ImmortalTechnique (Aug 21, 2010)

*Re: Batista back?!*

Batista has his eyes on Eva and JoJo. It`s gonna happen.


----------



## Jurassic Hulk (Dec 20, 2013)

*Re: Batista back?!*



s i Ç said:


> _True, you'd think they would of talked to the people advertising the building not to make any mention of his return either way I would love to see him return for one last run and take out Cena but I feel it will be like The Rock and he'll only show up for 1-2 matches and gets his paycheck._


Its 1 or 2 more matches than you would have gotten otherwise.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Batista back?!*

Thanks for spoiling it, Shikamaru. 

- Vic


----------



## mrfaafs (Jan 13, 2013)

I read the thread title as: Batista black?!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RAWImpact (Aug 22, 2012)

*Re: Batista back?!*

SPOTLIGHT. PLEASE.


----------



## Jurassic Hulk (Dec 20, 2013)

*Re: Batista back?!*



RAWImpact said:


> SPOTLIGHT. PLEASE.


:kobe

Lol let me get this straight, your signature is #OneMoreMatch, presumably in reference to Christian...Yet Batista doing the exact same in an unspecified program or match is stealing the spotlight?


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: Batista back?!*



Jurassic Hulk said:


> :kobe
> 
> Lol let me get this straight, your signature is #OneMoreMatch, presumably in reference to Christian...Yet Batista doing the exact same in an unspecified program or match is stealing the spotlight?


Batista had a spotlight going to the ring in his heel run before he left, whats the big deal


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Batista back?!*

He was never my favorite wrestler, but I always enjoyed whatever he did, so I'm looking forward to this. hopefully we can get Batista vs. Brock at some point.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Batista back?!*



Jurassic Hulk said:


> :kobe
> 
> Lol let me get this straight, your signature is #OneMoreMatch, presumably in reference to Christian...Yet Batista doing the exact same in an unspecified program or match is stealing the spotlight?


fpalm did you watch heel Batista before he left?


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: Batista back?!*



wwe4universe said:


> Excited hes coming back. Wait till few months later and batista wins his first match, the iwc gonna turn on him just like they did with the rock.


difference is he is not going to win the title...


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Batista back?!*

Anyway, there's only one match I want to see Batista work. We have waited all too patiently for it:










- Vic


----------



## TheGmGoken (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re: Batista back?!*

Can't wait for the IWC turn on him. Complain on the message boards and forums when they know damn well if they was in the arena that they will mark out. Kinda like how people on this forum treat THE ROCK. We all know y'all mark out for The Rock. 

SPOTLIGHT


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Batista back?!*

Batista vs BRRRRROOOCK LESNER!!  


OH MY GOD, CUM IS EVERYWHERE!!


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Batista back?!*

Hmm this would give me a reason to watch


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Batista back?!*



Fissiks said:


> difference is he is not going to win the title...


How would you know?

Anyway excited he's coming back. I always preferred Batista over Cena.



Punkholic said:


> Does anyone think we could get another Batista/Taker match at 'Mania? I personally enjoyed their match at WM 23 a lot.


Me too. It was better than HBK/Cena.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

I still think a Heel Sheamus vs Face Batista match would be a great option Mania.

But Lesnar works too. I just have him slotted in for Taker already.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Batista back?!*

I'm really surprised with how many people are excited for a Batista return when he was pretty much unanimously hated on here during his entire main event run bar his last month or so as a heel vs. Cena.


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: Batista back?!*



JOY~!volution said:


> I'm really surprised with how many people are excited for a Batista return when he was pretty much unanimously hated on here during his entire main event run bar his last month or so as a heel vs. Cena.


watching Batista in 05/06 got me into wrestling, easily my fav of all time


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Batista back?!*



Jean0987654321 said:


> *Batista vs BRRRRROOOCK LESNER!!*


at...

WRESTLEMANNNNNNNIA 30!


----------



## KingofKings1281 (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Batista back?!*

I'm fucking stoked about this. However, that could change quickly if he isn't used correctly.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Batista back?!*



JOY~!volution said:


> I'm really surprised with how many people are excited for a Batista return when he was pretty much unanimously hated on here during his entire main event run bar his last month or so as a heel vs. Cena.


Oh the hate is coming. Just wait until Batista's return pushes CM Punk a rung down the ladder. His fans will go gorilla dick on Dave's face.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: Batista back?!*

Great news was always a fan batista. 

Make him face, but with the spotlight entrance stuff.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Batista back?!*

Certainly has my attention, interested in seeing what type of contract he takes and what the booking plans are for him.


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Batista back?!*

I'm excited, Dude is the total package. 

I imagine a lot of you who say you're pumped about this will change your tune when you realize he's not coming in to put a bunch of people over like Chris Jericho. I see a lot of "he's coming to work a schedule like Jericho, be the part time guy, etc..."

You don't walk for miles through a pit of danger to job to fucking Fandango at Mania.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Batista back?!*

Why did he leave?


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Batista back?!*

If he's gonna be on a Rock/Lesnar schedule, keep him at home.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Batista back?!*



JOY~!volution said:


> I'm really surprised with how many people are excited for a Batista return when he was pretty much unanimously hated on here during his entire main event run bar his last month or so as a heel vs. Cena.


Just goes to show how depleted the roster is in terms of star power and credibility.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Batista back?!*


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Batista back?!*

Never really cared about him in his last run, don't really care now. I'll probably do a little mark-out pop if/when he returns because of the surprise factor, but after that it'll be back to apathy.


----------



## Stevewiser (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: Batista back?!*

I was watching an interview he did on Shane Helms web show from 2012 and he said the reason he left the WWE was because of it going PG. He didn't like that it used to be when you would do a blade job it was for the love of the sport now it's a $100,000 fine. Him and Helms both bashed the pg direction of the WWE.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Batista back?!*

Loltista coming back with his shitty work rate, unmotivated ass


----------



## Masked Legend (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: Batista back?!*

*Thread views: 17,503*

DAT DRAWING POWER :batista4


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Batista back?!*



Stevewiser said:


> I was watching an interview he did on Shane Helms web show from 2012 and he said the reason he left the WWE was because of it going PG. He didn't like that it used to be when you would do a blade job it was for the love of the sport now it's a $100,000 fine. Him and Helms both bashed the pg direction of the WWE.


And most people say his best work was when he was a heel during the 'PG Era'.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Batista back?!*



Stevewiser said:


> I was watching an interview he did on Shane Helms web show from 2012 and he said the reason he left the WWE was because of it going PG. He didn't like that it used to be when you would do a blade job it was for the love of the sport now it's a $100,000 fine. Him and Helms both bashed the pg direction of the WWE.


Then why would he consider coming back? Things haven't changed.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: Batista back?!*

I really hope he doesn't ..I don't know how the IWC thinks these days tbh as I was absent from wrestling sites for nearly 3 years before this summer, but I do recall everyone and their mother calling batista " botchsteroids sucks and he injures many of his opponents" .
I am really not a fan of a guy who think he's a better wrestler than AJ Styles.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Batista back?!*



JOY~!volution said:


> I'm really surprised with how many people are excited for a Batista return when he was pretty much unanimously hated on here during his entire main event run bar his last month or so as a heel vs. Cena.


Batista is the man. Best "look" of all time, imo, extremely underrated in the ring, great intensity, it factor, charisma, and developed very good mic skills during his heel run.

I used to be annoyed reading the shit these marks would say about Batista, shitting on him and whatnot, while marking for these sub 200 lbs spot monkey indy jobbers who had no charisma or psychology. 

I'm psyched for Batistas return. My fave of all time.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Batista back?!*



> WWE is keeping quiet when it comes to comments on Batista's return after promotional material leaked advertising his return for next year.
> 
> As noted, any mention of his return has been pulled. There was a feeling that maybe WWE leaked the news to generate some buzz for Batista's return but officials were reportedly very upset at the leak.
> 
> Batista has been away from the company since 2010, following his loss to John Cena at the Over the Limit pay-per-view.


http://www.ringsidenews.com/article/15165/wwe-officials-pissed-off-over-batista-leak/


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Batista back?!*



Marv95 said:


> Then why would he consider coming back? Things haven't changed.


For dat MULA!


----------



## TheGmGoken (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re: Batista back?!*

Report: Batista Pulled from Advertising for Live Event
http://bleacherreport.com/articles/1897568-report-batista-pulled-from-advertising-for-live-event

The time frame for Batista's reported return to WWE is no longer clear.
UNLVTickets.com, the official ticketing company for the Las Vegas-based Thomas & Mack Center, is no longer advertising "The Animal" for WWE's scheduled non-televised event at the venue on Sunday, February 16, 2014. A graphic featuring the six-time world champion was also removed.

On Friday evening, the ticketing company prematurely revealed that Batista would be returning to WWE for the show in the following promotional message: "WWE's Road to Wrestlemania will make a stop at Las Vegas' Thomas and Mack Center on Sunday, February 16. Don't miss your favorite WWE Superstars including: CM Punk, The Shield, Big Show, Kane, the WWE Divas and much more! Plus, see the special return of "The Animal" Batista, LIVE!"

Sources within the company confirmed to PWInsider.com that while the 44-year-old is coming back, it was meant to be kept as a surprise.

This was not the only advertising miscue as Jeramie McPeek, Vice President of Digital Operations for the NBA's Phoenix Suns, revealed on Twitter Friday night that Batista would appear at another non-televised event; scheduled for Saturday, February 15, 2014 at the US Airways Center in Phoenix, Arizona. The message was quickly deleted.

Batista had been contemplating a return to WWE since last spring, but his acting schedule prevented him from making a commitment until recently. He claimed in subsequent media interviews that he left the company in 2010 due to unhappiness with the family-friendly product.


:ti

Who do they think they're fooling. IT's now official Dave will return. WWE tried to pull a fast one


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Batista back?!*



The XL said:


> Batista is the man. Best "look" of all time, imo, extremely underrated in the ring, great intensity, it factor, charisma, and developed very good mic skills during his heel run.
> 
> I used to be annoyed reading the shit these marks would say about Batista, shitting on him and whatnot, *while marking for these sub 200 lbs spot monkey indy jobbers who had no charisma or psychology.*
> 
> I'm psyched for Batistas return. My fave of all time.


Whilst I agree with you and I actually grew to appreciate Big Dave a lot, and no doubt he will be much better on the mic when he returns, due to his acting training, I am curious who you mean by this?


----------



## Stevewiser (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: Batista back?!*



Marv95 said:


> Then why would he consider coming back? Things haven't changed.


Hey I'm just the messenger. Here's where he said it towards the end at 1:18:13 when asked if he would return to pro wrestling 

"I'd like to I'm trying to hold out on this pg thing it's just changed so much I just don't get it it just seems like everything we were trained to do that we thought meant something we can't do it anymore like they took our livelyhood tools away I just didn't feel like I had a place in WWE anymore." 

then he mentions maybe going to Japan. Of course things can always change from his perspective even though WWE didn't change, money talks. He did also say right after that his heart is still with WWE.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Batista back?!*

Glad I wasn't on here when the Batista bashing was strong. I enjoy the guy. I don't think he's a wrestling legend, or anything amazing in the ring, but I do enjoy watching him. Can't wait to hear that theme hit.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Batista back?!*



Stevewiser said:


> Hey I'm just the messenger. Here's where he said it towards the end at 1:18:13 when asked if he would return to pro wrestling
> 
> "I'd like to I'm trying to hold out on this pg thing it's just changed so much I just don't get it it just seems like everything we were trained to do that we thought meant something we can't do it anymore like they took our livelyhood tools away I just didn't feel like I had a place in WWE anymore."
> 
> then he mentions maybe going to Japan. Of course things can always change from his perspective even though WWE didn't change, money talks. He did also say right after that his heart is still with WWE.


That was from last year. Obviously he has changed his mind about WWE. To be honest I cant see Batista wrestling in any other place but WWE. He knows WWE is the place to be. I bet you HHH had lots to do with getting Batista back


----------



## The Black Mirror (Dec 22, 2013)

*Re: Batista back?!*

*This will be one of those things where I will pop big time when he does return, but my interest in him will wane significantly after a few weeks. It'll be nice to have him back, but it won't be that special. I hate to be so wishy washy, but I'm just trying to sum up my feelings regarding Batista.

I wish he would come back and pick up where he left off, but I doubt that will happen. He will get too big of a pop from the jump in order for him to effectively play the awesome heel that he was when he left in 2010.

I need that "spotlight please" back in my life, though!*


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Batista back?!*



Stone Hot said:


> That was from last year. Obviously he has changed his mind about WWE. To be honest I cant see Batista wrestling in any other place but WWE. He knows WWE is the place to be. *I bet you HHH had lots to do with getting Batista back*


*
*

Definitey agree with you on this.


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: Batista back?!*

Why are so many people getting excited about Batista returning? 

Has he been gone for that long that people have forgotten just how much he actually sucked? 

Unless he's returning as the character he left as, I really don't care to see him.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Batista back?!*



Sazer Ramon said:


> [/B]
> 
> Definitey agree with you on this.


HHH gets shit done. He got Bruno to except the WWE HOF something we thought would never happen. When WWE wants to someone big to comeback have HHH get him back


----------



## My Pet Pikachu (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Batista back?!*

If he comes back as a heel, Evolution reunion at 'Mania for days.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Batista back?!*



Marv95 said:


> Then why would he consider coming back? Things haven't changed.


:vince$


Too Far Gone said:


> *This will be one of those things where I will pop big time when he does return, but my interest in him will wane significantly after a few weeks. It'll be nice to have him back, but it won't be that special. I hate to be so wishy washy, but I'm just trying to sum up my feelings regarding Batista.
> 
> I wish he would come back and pick up where he left off, but I doubt that will happen. He will get too big of a pop from the jump in order for him to effectively play the awesome heel that he was when he left in 2010.
> 
> I need that "spotlight please" back in my life, though!*


I think the big pop on his return (lets say the Rumble) is fine but I don't think it would be difficult to turn someone heel these days thanks to the fact we have some babyfaces who the audience are genuinely behind and turning on them would create good heel heat, I mean costing Punk the Championship or taking out Daniel Bryan I mean doing either of those things would get him big boo's the next night on RAW.


----------



## true rebel (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Batista back?!*

Perfect Scenario has him returning in an Evolution Reunion.We get that Awesome Evolution theme back and Heel Batista can do his spotlight bit.It's a win-win.Have him face Sheamus or a new turned Reigns and we have another great match for what looks to be one of the greatest WM's of all time.


----------



## Jacare (Apr 29, 2011)

*Re: Batista back?!*

Batista was one of my faovurites, it's a real shame he left when he was doing his best work. didn't he drop a ton of weight to do MMA? I wonder if he has put it back on or if he will just be Batista Lite.


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Batista back?!*



Jacare said:


> didn't he drop a ton of weight to do MMA? I wonder if he has put it back on or if he will just be Batista Lite.


That would be the reverse of The Rock's transformation, so it could only have positive results IMO


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Batista back?!*



The XL said:


> Batista is the man. Best "look" of all time, imo, extremely underrated in the ring, great intensity, it factor, charisma, and developed very good mic skills during his heel run.
> 
> I used to be annoyed reading the shit these marks would say about Batista, shitting on him and whatnot, while marking for these sub 200 lbs spot monkey indy jobbers who had no charisma or psychology.
> 
> I'm psyched for Batistas return. My fave of all time.


Agreed and I wish people would stop with all the IWC bullshit as if everyone has the same opinion on everything .


----------



## Apolaustic (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: Batista back?!*

Possibilities are endless for Batista.

So much potential in a lot of areas to use him. 

Always Brock Lesnar to go face to face with. 

age up to 50 odd doesn't seem to be a concern these days. 40+ is the new 30.


----------



## Creative name (Nov 24, 2013)

*Randy Orton vs Batista at WM30?*

For what it's worth, Dave Meltzer of The Wrestling Observer Newsletter speculates that Batista is returning to win the 2014 Royal Rumble match and face Randy Orton for the WWE World Heavyweight Title at WrestleMania XXX. 

Read more at http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...s-for-batista-wwe-return/#Dk1xVGf1e2QEskBq.99


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Randy Orton vs Batista at WM30?*

Now that would be a shit match.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Randy Orton vs Batista at WM30?*

Metzler was just giving his opinion to Alvarez on their radio show last night. He never said its locked or he heard from WWE people about it.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Randy Orton vs Batista at WM30?*

i dont think Batista would draw... also the promos he can make would just blow everyone's mind.

then again, Batista is the longest running no.1 contender that we've seen in WWE. Who else you can remember who continuously got a titleshot after titleshot or remained in title picture on smackdown?


----------



## Creative name (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Randy Orton vs Batista at WM30?*

I don't mind Batista back but not if it means him winning the Rumble. I'd love to see him in the EC match in Feb and I wouldn't mind him in a high profile WM just not for the belt.


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton vs Batista at WM30?*

I'd much rather Roman Reigns getting a monster push and winning the Rumble than Batista returning and win it.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Randy Orton vs Batista at WM30?*

He is speculating Batista will win the rumble. Im sure if Batista returns he wont be winning the rumble


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Randy Orton vs Batista at WM30?*

Yes please. 100x better than Punk vs. Orton.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Randy Orton vs Batista at WM30?*

Why push a full timer? Bring fucking Batista back to win the Royal Rumble. That'll have some great long term repercussions I bet.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Randy Orton vs Batista at WM30?*



xD7oom said:


> Yes please. 100x better than Punk vs. Orton.


or Bryan/Orton # 431234124


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton vs Batista at WM30?*

Would much rather have Brock vs. Batista 


Anyways, the fact that Batista is returning is cool :


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Randy Orton vs Batista at WM30?*

I wouldn't mind seeing Batista in a match at Mania, but I don't want to see him in the title match.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Randy Orton vs Batista at WM30?*

I rather have Roman Reigns rebelling against The Authority and facing Orton at Wrestlemania.Similar to Batista's run.

*I don't want a part-timer to win or compete for the World Title*


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Randy Orton vs Batista at WM30?*

Can't see Batista winning the Rumble, or even being in it tbh.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Randy Orton vs Batista at WM30?*

That match would be a great cure for insomnia.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Randy Orton vs Batista at WM30?*



Mister Claus said:


> That match would be a great cure for insomnia.


And if it happens before/after the predictable Streak match,it is 100% guaranteed to cure insomnia.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton vs Batista at WM30?*

So, if its...
Triple H/CM Punk
HBK/Bryan
Orton/Batista 
Brock/Undertaker

Where does that leave John Cena?


----------



## KnowUrRoleJabroni (Jun 8, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton vs Batista at WM30?*

i tink orton should face eithr punk or rock, batista would be ok even


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

This would be terrible. No thanks. Give us reigns vs Batista please.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Randy Orton vs Batista at WM30?*



checkcola said:


> Where does that leave John Cena?


Hogan :troll


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

checkcola said:


> So, if its...
> Triple H/CM Punk
> HBK/Bryan
> Orton/Batista
> ...



Cena is gonna be involved in a top 3 match. Maybe do Cena/Taker if not then he'll be thrown in a triple threat match for the title.


----------



## Tha Rassler (Dec 11, 2013)

*Recent pictures of Batista*

Are there any recent pics of him online. He had lost a tonne of weight. I heard he gained most of it back, but havent seen any pics. I dont want to see a skinny Batista. That would ruin his WWE legacy. He was always a huge monster.


----------



## corporation2.0 (Aug 13, 2013)

*Re: Randy Orton vs Batista at WM30?*

I'd prefer:

"Title vs Career"
WWE World Heavyweight Championship
Randy Orton (c) vs Undertaker

No Holds Barred Match
Batista vs John Cena

Submission Match
Brock Lesnar vs CM Punk

Triple H vs Daniel Bryan

This gets all the main eventers involved and ensures that HBK stays retired. Plus, Cena was responsible for Batista leaving in 2010, so it's only natural to return to that feud.


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: Randy Orton vs Batista at WM30?*



checkcola said:


> So, if its...
> Triple H/CM Punk
> HBK/Bryan
> Orton/Batista
> ...


Buying a ticket hopefully


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton vs Batista at WM30?*



xdoomsayerx said:


> This would be terrible. No thanks. Give us reigns vs Batista please.


That match would suck. Reigns isn't ready for a big time singles match at Mania.

Ehhh... I could never think of a worst way to end the Best for Business storyline. Orton, the hand picked guy who could never really measure up, beaten by some hollywood c-lister coming back to promote a Marvel movie months before its release. A truly shitty ending to a shitty angle. And if only a movie star can beat this fake champ, bring in the fucking A-Lister, The Rock, to do it.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Randy Orton vs Batista at WM30?*



corporation2.0 said:


> I'd prefer:
> 
> "Title vs Career"
> WWE World Heavyweight Championship
> ...


I like your card a lot except for Orton vs Taker.


^I world rather watch Cena vs Batista over Batista vs Orton.Batista could cut promos like how he surpassed Cena's popularity with his movies and how WWE should have picked him instead of Cena.Not to mention Cena was responsible for Batista leaving WWE.*Hollywood Batista*.

Punk vs Brock and HHH vs Bryan would be great too.

Orton vs Taker?Too predictable


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton vs Batista at WM30?*

Definitely prefer it over Orton vs Punk but my favorite card would be:

Cena vs Taker
Orton vs Brock
HHH vs Punk
Batista vs Sheamus
HBK vs Bryan
Big Show vs Ryback
The Shield vs Wyatts
Goldust vs Cody
Henry vs Langston
Sin Cara vs Mysterio
Cesaro vs Sandow vs Swagger vs Del Rio vs Kingston vs Christian (MITB)


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Are you fucking serious.... Why?


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton vs Batista at WM30?*

I wouldn't have a problem with it, has Orton even had a real 'WrestleMania' moment yet? This could be his by beating Batista to retain.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton vs Batista at WM30?*



checkcola said:


> So, if its...
> Triple H/CM Punk
> HBK/Bryan
> Orton/Batista
> ...





Gold Frankincense and Grrr said:


> Hogan :troll


THRICE IN A LIFETIME :rock4 :vince$


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Randy Orton vs Batista at WM30?*



checkcola said:


> So, if its...
> Triple H/CM Punk
> HBK/Bryan
> Orton/Batista
> ...


Hopefully at home....washing the stains out of his jorts.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Randy Orton vs Batista at WM30?*

2014 and they might do Batista vs Orton. :ti

No wonder ratings, PPV buys and attendance is taking a noise dive.


----------



## corporation2.0 (Aug 13, 2013)

*Re: Randy Orton vs Batista at WM30?*



austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> Orton vs Taker?Too predictable


Every Taker match at WrestleMania is predictable these days. Adding a career stipulation to the match puts doubt in the minds of fans whether Taker would actually retire. Throw in some Authority shenanigans to try to screw Taker out of the streak, particularly with Triple H and Shawn wanting revenge for their losses. And can you imagine Taker kicking out of the punt? It would be epic.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Randy Orton vs Batista at WM30?*

Mike Johnson, of PWInsider, on radio today said that the most talked scenario backstage is Batista winning the Rumble as a surprise, like how Edge returned & won the rumble, and facing Randy Orton at WM XXX.

But if it gets leaked like crazy who knows if they change their minds or stick with that (as he said too)


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Randy Orton vs Batista at WM30?*



corporation2.0 said:


> Every Taker match at WrestleMania is predictable these days. Adding a career stipulation to the match puts doubt in the minds of fans whether Taker would actually retire. Throw in some Authority shenanigans to try to screw Taker out of the streak, particularly with Triple H and Shawn wanting revenge for their losses. And can you imagine Taker kicking out of the punt? It would be epic.


That's the reason I want to see Taker vs Cena.Is somewhat less predictable.

I won't be surprised if Taker kicks out of Pedigree,SCM,Triple Power Bomb,RKO and a punt.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Randy Orton vs Batista at WM30?*



checkcola said:


> So, if its...
> Triple H/CM Punk
> HBK/Bryan
> Orton/Batista
> ...


U take HBK out because he is not wrestling and U have cena vs Bryan


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Randy Orton vs Batista at WM30?*



corporation2.0 said:


> Every Taker match at WrestleMania is predictable these days. Adding a career stipulation to the match puts doubt in the minds of fans whether Taker would actually retire. Throw in some Authority shenanigans to try to screw Taker out of the streak, particularly with Triple H and Shawn wanting revenge for their losses. *And can you imagine Taker kicking out of the punt? It would be epic.*


Not so much after Big Slow took the move and was wrestling the next night.


----------



## Creative name (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Randy Orton vs Batista at WM30?*

My WM 30 Card:

*DIVA'S TITLE*
AJ LEE(C) vs Paige

The Wyatt Family vs Sin Cara, Rey Mysterio & RVD

*IC TITLE*
Big E Langston(C) vs Dolph Ziggler

Cody Rhodes vs Goldust

*FATAL 4 WAY*
Sheamus vs Ryback vs Big Show vs Mark Henry

Alberto Del Rio vs Chris Jericho

*TAG TITLE*
Real Americans(C) vs Usos

U.S Title
Dean Ambrose(C) vs Seth Rollins vs Roman Reigns

Undertaker vs Brock Lesnar

*WWE World Heavyweight Title*
Randy Orton(C) vs John Cena vs CM Punk vs Daniel Bryan w/HHH as a special guest ref & HBK as the enforcer

Yes I know this card will never happen but idc.


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Randy Orton vs Batista at WM30?*

Batista come back win the rumble. Win the title at mania 30. Have a short run with the title and drop it to a first time WWE Champ on the way out the door. I'm cool with that.


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton vs Batista at WM30?*

I'll be the first to defend the WWE but if they have a guy like Batista come back and win the Royal Rumble when there's loads more deserving guys than him around then there's a problem.


----------



## Creative name (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Randy Orton vs Batista at WM30?*

Add Batista to the Main event as well on my card lol


----------



## TEWA (May 25, 2013)

*Re: Randy Orton vs Batista at WM30?*



Creative name said:


> For what it's worth, Dave Meltzer of The Wrestling Observer Newsletter speculates that Batista is returning to win the 2014 Royal Rumble match and face Randy Orton for the WWE World Heavyweight Title at WrestleMania XXX.
> 
> Read more at http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...s-for-batista-wwe-return/#Dk1xVGf1e2QEskBq.99


Meltzer never actually reported this. But what is new on this forum?


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Randy Orton vs Batista at WM30?*

I have no problem with Orton vs Batista, but that match *should not headline* WM, let them have a match for the title at the Royal Rumble, Batista owes Orton a few wins.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Batista back?!*



> For what it's worth, Dave Meltzer of The Wrestling Observer Newsletter speculates that Batista is returning to win the 2014 Royal Rumble match and face Randy Orton for the WWE World Heavyweight Title at WrestleMania XXX.
> 
> source: lordsofpain.net


Wow if this ends up being true then I guess we'll know for sure that we're getting Punk/HHH and Bryan/HBK. The only question is what will Cena, Brock, and Taker be doing? Could we still see Brock/Taker and maybe Cena/Hogan?


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Randy Orton vs Batista at WM30?*



austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> That's the reason I want to see Taker vs Cena.Is somewhat less predictable.
> 
> I won't be surprised if Taker kicks out of Pedigree,SCM,Triple Power Bomb,RKO and a punt.


I'd rather not see Taker vs Orton if he's gonna kick out of the Punt, that move would lose all its mystique if someone kicks out of it, Taker should win but a Punt should not connect.


----------



## corporation2.0 (Aug 13, 2013)

*Re: Randy Orton vs Batista at WM30?*



Happenstan said:


> Not so much after Big Slow took the move and was wrestling the next night.


Yet Big Show didn't kick out of the move, and suffered the effects of it the next night.

Taker kicking out would be the first time anyone has ever kicked out of the punt, and Orton has been using it on and off since 2007. It's the most protected move in wrestling.


----------



## corporation2.0 (Aug 13, 2013)

*Re: Randy Orton vs Batista at WM30?*



Alo0oy said:


> I have no problem with Orton vs Batista, but that match *should not headline* WM, let them have a match for the title at the Royal Rumble, Batista owes Orton a few wins.


You're right about that. Batista has beaten Orton every time they have faced off one-on-one on PPV. The only win Orton has over Batista was in the Elimination Chamber in 2005, which was overshadowed by Triple H's win a moment later.


----------



## Soulrollins (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Randy Orton vs Batista at WM30?*

I like it.

Better say that i like every shit that maintains Orton away from Punk, Bryan or Cena in WM.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Batista back?!*

Wonder how long until people turn on him


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Batista back?!*



THANOS said:


> Wow if this ends up being true then I guess we'll know for sure that we're getting Punk/HHH and Bryan/HBK. The only question is what will Cena, Brock, and Taker be doing? Could we still see Brock/Taker and maybe Cena/Hogan?


Batista is not going to win the rumble. And its says Dave is speculating he might win. Doesnt mean he will


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Randy Orton vs Batista at WM30?*



Soulrollins said:


> I like it.
> 
> Better say that i like every shit that maintains Orton away from Punk, Bryan or Cena in WM.


I'd want to add Taker and Lesnar and Batista to this too.

Hell, I'd rather have Orton gone from the company, but I'm just a dreamer. I know he'll be around for a while ruining everything.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Batista back?!*



TheRockfan7 said:


> Why are so many people getting excited about Batista returning?
> 
> Has he been gone for that long that people have forgotten just how much he actually sucked?
> 
> Unless he's returning as the character he left as, I really don't care to see him.


It's how this site works. People on here hated Batista when he was a face, but the second he went heel in late 2009/early 2010, everyone here suddenly started liking him. And like most superstars, the second he left, everyone suddenly liked him even more.


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: Batista back?!*



THANOS said:


> Wow if this ends up being true then I guess we'll know for sure that we're getting Punk/HHH and Bryan/HBK. The only question is what will Cena, Brock, and Taker be doing? Could we still see Brock/Taker and maybe Cena/Hogan?


Dream WM right there for me.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Randy Orton vs Batista at WM30?*



Natecore said:


> I'd want to add Taker and Lesnar and Batista to this too.
> 
> Hell, I'd rather have Orton gone from the company, but I'm just a dreamer. I know he'll be around for a while ruining everything.


Ortons contract goes until 2019. So get used to him


----------



## Nasul (Dec 2, 2012)

*Re: Randy Orton vs Batista at WM30?*

Batista winning the rumble is stupid. He should be eliminated after he eliminates 3-4 guys by his WM oponent (who they want him to face...i was thinking someone from the Shield)


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton vs Batista at WM30?*



corporation2.0 said:


> You're right about that. Batista has beaten Orton every time they have faced off one-on-one on PPV. The only win Orton has over Batista was in the Elimination Chamber in 2005, which was overshadowed by Triple H's win a moment later.


Orton beat Batista twice back in the Evolution days. First one was in a very good match on Raw around September 2004 time and the second was the night after that chamber match. But yeah, he's never got a PPV win over Batista unless you count Survivor Series 2008.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Randy Orton vs Batista at WM30?*

yeah this is the match I'm wanting if Batista returns.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Randy Orton vs Batista at WM30?*



Stone Hot said:


> Ortons contract goes until 2019. So get used to him


I know. It's the curse I'm stuck with. I'd at least want him working babyface matches b/c people just don't want to boo the man and he draws no heat. I don't like the "vipering up" but at least he knows it can get the crowd on their feet and the pop for the RKO is what most casual fans pay for. Oh well.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Batista back?!*

So....just for "rumors sake"...we may get at Mania:

Randy Orton vs. Batista
HHH vs. CM Punk
HBK vs. Daniel Bryan
Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar

Not bad bama


----------



## Cmasterclay (Aug 6, 2013)

*Re: Batista back?!*

Batista is awesome. Incredible look (the best ever, in my personal opinion), tons of natural charisma, far improved mic skills, and a totally boss theme song. Can't wait to mark.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Batista back?!*



WrestlingforEverII said:


> Wonder how long until people turn on him


~Two months until people bitch about it


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Batista back?!*

The suggestion of Orton vs Batista is a really strange one for me as it means that the numbers no longer add up. You'd have Punk vs HHH and Bryan vs Michaels. Which leaves Cena, Lesnar and Undertaker. Three doesn't go into two, which suggests:

a) they're holding back on Undertaker until February/March, or he simply cannot do 'Mania
b) Rock or Hogan have agreed to wrestle(!)

The general assumption was that Lesnar vs Rock was now a no go, and I'm guessing Rock's schedule doesn't allow for WrestleMania XXX, otherwise WWE would hype his return date like nobodies business. Which means Lesnar vs Taker and Hogan vs Cena. Surely not? If the latter did happen, it'd close the show, unquestionably.

To be honest, I can't see this happening, at all, I'm not too keen on Orton vs Batista to be honest as it is and the title should close on given its one of the 'big' Mania's.


----------



## Tha Rassler (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: Batista back?!*

I know they like to bring everyone back as a face, but I hope he comes back as a heel.

HHH-Orton-Batista vs. Cena + 2 others at WM ftw1


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Batista back?!*



TheGoat said:


> ~Two months until people bitch about it


I honestly don't think too many people will bitch about it. Do I think he'll be as loved on here as Brock Lesnar? No. I do, however, see him getting a lot of respect, this time around, especially if his acting lessons/performances have improved his mic work.


----------



## WWE-TNA-Fan (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: Batista back?!*

The second he actually wins the match against Orton people will start bitching about part timers hogging the spotlight. 

For my part I want him to face Lesnar or Cena!


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Randy Orton vs Batista at WM30?*

have no problem with this if that happens, tbh.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: Randy Orton vs Batista at WM30?*

It would be absolutely astounding if there wasn't a big name Triple Threat match with all the stars lined up for Wrestlemania. Singles matches by themselves aren't going to be able to hold all the star power available without cutting matches short.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton vs Batista at WM30?*



Hannibal Lector said:


> It would be absolutely astounding if there wasn't a big name Triple Threat match with all the stars lined up for Wrestlemania. Singles matches by themselves aren't going to be able to hold all the star power available without cutting matches short.


Shield Triple Threat and Wyatt's in a tag team match will both add variety to that, add Taker/Lesnar being more a 'hardcore' brawl it leaves you with (hopefully) Michaels/Bryan being a technical classic, Punk/HHH can be 'Attitude Era' fuckery if you involve the McMahons and Austin. 

lots of variety is possible.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Randy Orton vs Batista at WM30?*



Jesus Chris' Birthday said:


> 2014 and they might do Batista vs Orton. :ti
> 
> No wonder ratings, PPV buys and attendance is taking a noise dive.


That probably does a better buyrate than Punk vs whoever, Bryan vs whoever, or Cena vs anyone other than the Rock.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: Recent pictures of Batista*


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton vs Batista at WM30?*

I don't see it happening.


----------



## Illumination (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Recent pictures of Batista*

Like a majestic beast rising from the water to cleanse the WWE of the BS that is .... Randal Orton


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Recent pictures of Batista*



Zigberg said:


>


Those are not recent pictures. He is missing loads of tattoos.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Recent pictures of Batista*



TheeJayBee said:


> Those are not recent pictures. He is missing loads of tattoos.


Yep, right now he has got full sleeves on his arms, added even more tattoos on his back and also one or two on his leg. You can see his twitter to stay up to date with what shape he's in and whatever else he's doing.

He's like the reverse CM Punk at this point.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Choke2Death said:


> He's like the reverse CM Punk at this point.


:StephenA


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Recent pictures of Batista*



World's Best said:


> :StephenA


And what that mean?

What I mean is that Batista has tattoos all over his body but the front section (chest and stomach) are ink-free except that minor sun around his navel. It's the same with Punk except it's his back that's lacking tattoos. Hence the "reverse" comment.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Recent pictures of Batista*

I'm a massive Punk fan but even im not that paranoid.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Recent pictures of Batista*



Choke2Death said:


> And what that mean?
> 
> What I mean is that Batista has tattoos all over his body but the front section (chest and stomach) are ink-free except that minor sun around his navel. It's the same with Punk except it's his back that's lacking tattoos. Hence the "reverse" comment.


People are so quick to label you a Punk hater at this point :lol unk6

I'm sure Batista's still in great shape, OP. Well, maybe not great shape, but I'm sure he's still jacked.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Recent pictures of Batista*

Big Dave in a speedo. :ti


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Randy Orton vs Batista at WM30?*

Loving the IWC tears! "Waah waah waah how can a part-time guy like Batista return and go straight to a WrestleMania title shot instead of our little heroes like Punk, Bryan, Ziggler and Christian?!?! IT'S NOT FAIR!!!!" The main reason is that WWE is a business. Goofs, geeks and scrubs will never draw a penny in pro wrestling. Deal with it.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton vs Batista at WM30?*



Wagg said:


> Loving the IWC tears! "Waah waah waah how can a part-time guy like Batista return and go straight to a WrestleMania title shot instead of our little heroes like Punk, Bryan, Ziggler and Christian?!?! IT'S NOT FAIR!!!!" The main reason is that WWE is a business. Goofs, geeks and scrubs will never draw a penny in pro wrestling. Deal with it.



Batista will be gone the moment promotion for the Marvel Movie kicks into gear, so him in the title scene will be just like Jericho. A non starter. Of course, I think Orton as Triple H's bagman/fake champ/bitch is the bigger problem. Also, I doubt Batista/Orton would go last, but they put Big Show/Orton on last at Survivor Series against better judgment, so what do I know...


----------



## true rebel (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton vs Batista at WM30?*



checkcola said:


> So, if its...
> Triple H/CM Punk
> HBK/Bryan
> Orton/Batista
> ...


Time for Thrice in a lifetime.The decider. 

(I really hope this post is as far as that idea gets)


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Randy Orton vs Batista at WM30?*

They just can't stop fucking over the fans can they? they've made it clear they want Bryan as champion, they chant it loudly in arenas all throughout the country, yet they might have Batista come back and take what Bryan should have....Fucking WWE! Bryan is red hot, yet they just won't take advantage of it..Gee, thanks for the free tv match last week guys, still wasn't a championship match, but I guess that was our consolation prize, thanks so much! Now Batista can steal everyone's shine, yay for that *rolls eyes*


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm surprised people are actually happy about this.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton vs Batista at WM30?*



RyanPelley said:


> I'm surprised people are actually happy about this.


Mainly Orton marks who think he'll go over?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

checkcola said:


> Mainly Orton marks who think he'll go over?


Just the general concensus. Don't want Cena in a title match, but Batista? LOL.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Randy Orton vs Batista at WM30?*



corporation2.0 said:


> I'd prefer:
> 
> "Title vs Career"
> WWE World Heavyweight Championship
> ...


No thanks. We got REMATCHMANIA last year.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Randy Orton vs Batista at WM30?*

so if this happens, then what do Punk and Bryan gain from this? they've been built up this whole time against the Authority and they end up going nowhere? so the last few months of storytelling have meant nothing basically....Triple H always one to help his fucking buddies. Won't be ordering Rumble now.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Randy Orton vs Batista at WM30?*

Wrong big guy to face Orton. I want it to be Lesnar, especially if they build Orton up as really psycho and dominant beforehand.

Would be a _much_ better match. You could start a storyline with Batista/Orton the next night on RAW, to have something to look forward to for Extreme Rules as well.

Have Batista be a special guest referee (no screwjobs, though...I think that the match would be quality without that, and I'm so over and sick of screwjobs. But you could tease the potential of screwjobs beforehand, for extra buys & intensity), or have Batista be in either HHH or Punk's corner if HHH & Punk face-off against each other. There will always be the underlying threat that he could get involved.

Lesnar/Orton allows Cena to face Taker, which is what should really happen.


_ETA:_ This is my dream WM card, with more explanation of how Batista's potential involvement should go.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

*Batista being considered to face the undertaker at WM*

PWInsider has confirmed earlier speculation that the most discussed scenario for Batista's WWE return was to win the Royal Rumble and face WWE World Heavyweight Champion Randy Orton at WrestleMania XXX. 

They add there was also talk of Batista vs. The Undertaker in a WrestleMania 23 rematch.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

I wouldn't care for this at all. Takers WM opponent should be Cena or Lesnar. No one else.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Hell, that'd be better IMO. Their Mania 23 match was pretty good. Say it's heel Batista as part of the Authority vs. Taker, big match right there.

Just have interest in seeing Batista in the Title picture.


----------



## wrestlingfan985 (Dec 17, 2013)

*Re: Batista being considered to face the undertaker at WM*

If this happens not really interested in it to be honest there match at WrestleMania 23 was not all that great in my opinon. They should do Brock Lesnar vs Batista and Undertaker vs John Cena.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Batista being considered to face the undertaker at WM*



> *BATISTA-WWE UPDATE*
> 
> By Mike Johnson on 2013-12-23 15:37:48
> 
> ...


\

-


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Batista being considered to face the undertaker at WM*

WM30 really feels like the entire card is up in the air.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

wrestlingfan985 said:


> If this happens not really interested in it to be honest there match at WrestleMania 23 was not all that great in my opinon. They should do Brock Lesnar vs Batista and Undertaker vs John Cena.




This is what I want as well. Batista said in a interview that he wants to face either Lesnar or HHH again.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Batista being considered to face the undertaker at WM*

That would be horrible IMO.Undertaker should never face a repeat opponent again at Wrestlemania. He's done that enough.


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Batista being considered to face the undertaker at WM*

Yes, let's build the future of this company by wasting a Royal Rumble spot and a WM mainevent on a guy who is older than HHH and most assuredly not be in the company next year. WWE has a very narrow vision but even they cannot be this obtuse.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Ungratefulness said:


> That would be horrible IMO.Undertaker should never face a repeat opponent again at Wrestlemania. He's done that enough.




Honestly I'm not sure I'm really buying this. Maybe just mentioning Batista if something falls through.


----------



## Melrose92 (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Batista being considered to face the undertaker at WM*

Taker HHH 4 better happen. 3 times is not enough!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Batista being considered to face the undertaker at WM*

I love their 2007 series but that's done with and they need to give Taker different opponents. Cena, Lesnar and Sheamus specially are the ones I wanna see him face. If there's a repeat opponent I'd accept, it's Randy Orton because he's changed a lot since then and they never really worked together again after their 2005 feud ended.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Batista being considered to face the undertaker at WM*

No thanks. We don't need any more repeat opponents against The Streak. Brock/Batista and Cena/Taker sounds much better.


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: Batista being considered to face the undertaker at WM*

If it happens I wouldn't be too bothered. I do however think that Cena is the only threat to the streak at this point. Or maybe Roman Reigns if he is over enough come Wrestlemania 31.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Batista being considered to face the undertaker at WM*

Batista needs to finish his feud with Cena IMO.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Batista being considered to face the undertaker at WM*

*Brock vs. Batista sounds good on paper, but it'd probably be a dud like Lesnar vs. Goldberg. Plus, Batista is older and hasn't been in the ring for quite some time. He probably won't deliver, and he's not a big enough star to make people forget like The Rock does.*


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Batista being considered to face the undertaker at WM*

Both ideas are terrible in my opinion.


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Recent pictures of Batista*

Wow at those pics. Daniel Craig, eat your heart out.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Randy Orton vs Batista at WM30?*

As a Bryan fan, I am not thrilled to see him get the short end of the stick. It's a tried a true storyline in wrestling that the babyface overcomes adversity and finally gets his vengeance. If Bryan gets verbally buried by HHH and never gets a meaningful (more than a combined 21 hour) reign, I will still watch his matches but nothing else in WWE. I walked away from WWE for 3 years before and there isnt a lack of other promotions to fill the void.


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

*Re: Randy Orton vs Batista at WM30?*



checkcola said:


> So, if its...
> Triple H/CM Punk
> HBK/Bryan
> Orton/Batista
> ...


Maybe they'll do a triple threat with Batista/Orton/Cena? I know Batista in a straight one-on-one match seems more likely, but it would be cool how the three biggest breakout stars of the WWE since the Attitude Era have now found themselves all in the same ring as one another for the first time. Plus, they all have with each another - Batista has history with Orton going back to the days of Evolution, Cena/Orton have plenty of history including recently, and the last time Batista was at a Wrestlemania was against Cena for the title. The history all collides at Wrestlemania XXX.


----------



## Sonnen Says (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: Batista being considered to face the undertaker at WM*

I don't think he should have a match in WM maybe appear there and cost Lesnar his match to build up their match for ER or SS. I think the idea of having Goldberg and Hogan in WM is good enough since Hogan can be the host and Goldberg can have a match with Reigns.

Top 5 (The host Hogan) 
1. Punk/HHH (c) for WWE World championship
2. Cena/Taker
3. Lesnar/Cesaro w/Heyman (turns on Lesnar) Batista costs Lesnar the match. More realistic would be Lesnar/Orton but I can't see how it would work. 
4. Bryan/HBK (wont happen so Bryan/Jericho maybe)
5. Goldberg/Reigns


----------



## wwe4universe (Aug 12, 2013)

*Re: Batista being considered to face the undertaker at WM*



Christmas Nostalgia said:


> No thanks. We don't need any more repeat opponents against The Streak. Brock/Batista and Cena/Taker sounds much better.


AMEN. This is the best card wwe could assemble given with the current roster IMO.

cena vs taker
batista vs brock
hhh vs punk
orton vs db with some sort of stipulation.

Batista vs Taker would be good but we these two have fought many times in the past, its not gonna be special.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Batista being considered to face the undertaker at WM*

Na, bullshit IMO.

Their 2007 feud was fucking awesome though.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Batista being considered to face the undertaker at WM*



ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *Brock vs. Batista sounds good on paper, but it'd probably be a dud like Lesnar vs. Goldberg. Plus, Batista is older and hasn't been in the ring for quite some time. He probably won't deliver, and he's not a big enough star to make people forget like The Rock does.*


I think the WWE is going to try to convince you Batista is as big a star as Rock. That's the hitch. It won't work. I also think the way he went out in that last feud against Cena does matter and you can't just sweep it under the rug. Fans actually do have memories.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

*Re: Batista being considered to face the undertaker at WM*



Melrose92 said:


> Taker HHH 4 better happen. 3 times is not enough!


Nah man, they need five!

To the op and what JY57 posted, I am really not that thrilled about either scenario with Batista in all honesty.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Batista being considered to face the undertaker at WM*

what purpose does it serve Batista stealing the spotlight from a guy like Bryan who should be champion? what purpose does it serve? Batista has already been champion!


----------



## KnowUrRoleJabroni (Jun 8, 2011)

*Re: Batista being considered to face the undertaker at WM*

No...no repeats

Batista v lesnar gd enough...they can make a gd storyline for the two as they both started at the same time


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Batista being considered to face the undertaker at WM*

I really don't care who Undertaker faces, I'm so over the guaranteed result , there's no excitement in it. Batista, Brock, whatever. Just give the Royal Rumble to Punk and they can do whatever the hell else they feel like.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Batista being considered to face the undertaker at WM*

If they refuse to do Taker/Cena (which they will), then it'll be Taker/Brock still IMO.


----------



## BRITLAND (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: Batista being considered to face the undertaker at WM*

Not the worst idea, compared to Taker/HHH IV is a dream match


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Batista being considered to face the undertaker at WM*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I really don't care who Undertaker faces, I'm so over the guaranteed result , there's no excitement in it. Batista, Brock, whatever. Just give the Royal Rumble to Punk and they can do whatever the hell else they feel like.


Punk doesn't need the Rumble if he's facing Triple H. Ehhh, I don't like the idea of an old timer c-list celeb winning the Rumble, so I'd rather Batista just be in a grudge feud against Cena (if we start from a place where Cena refuses to work against Taker because he won't turn heel or job at WM30). That's my bad fantasy booking. Just do Cena/Batista.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I really don't care who Undertaker faces, I'm so over the guaranteed result , there's no excitement in it. Batista, Brock, whatever. Just give the Royal Rumble to Punk and they can do whatever the hell else they feel like.




I'd rather see Punk/HHH over Punk/Orton honestly.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Batista being considered to face the undertaker at WM*



checkcola said:


> Punk doesn't need the Rumble if he's facing Triple H. Ehhh, I don't like the idea of an old timer c-list celeb winning the Rumble, so I'd rather Batista just be in a judge feud against Cena (if we start from a place where Cena refuses to work against Taker because he won't turn heel or job at WM30). That's my bad fantasy booking. Just do Cena/Batista.


Punk needs the Rumble because he's never won the Rumble. The Rumble is an important thing to have on your resume, and he's incredibly close to retiring and if he doesn't get it soon, he's never going to, because Reigns is definitely winning it next year. He shouldn't be facing Triple H over that. He's not main eventing the show regardless of who his opponent is, so his opponent is irrelevant. I would've preferred he faced Triple H while Triple H is the champion, but he needs to face the champion, even if it's a joke like Orton.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Choke2Death said:


> And what that mean?
> 
> What I mean is that Batista has tattoos all over his body but the front section (chest and stomach) are ink-free except that minor sun around his navel. It's the same with Punk except it's his back that's lacking tattoos. Hence the "reverse" comment.


No but it's so obvious, that was just blatant. Of course Batista has a bigger physique than Punk, you can't even begin to compare these two guys for no reason other than to start bashing. I'm not mad, but come on now... 

In other news the sky is blue and fire is hot.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

I think after facing HBK 2 years in a row and the same with Triple H they need more fresh opponents at Wrestlemania like CM Punk was this year. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Randy Orton vs Batista at WM30?*

well I guess the Bryan marks won't be coming around as much..They are clear with their stance on him...He's the most over guy but to them he's not worth anything. HBK won't come out of retirement for him, and they clearly dont' want him as champion, they'd rather have Batista as champion. Guess they'll have to listen to the Daniel Bryan chants during the main event moving forward...I figured they gave us that match last week just to shut us up..gave us the low blow just to piss us off further too. Yay Batista as WWE world heavyweight champion, cant' wait, the AARP era begins!


----------



## Solefool (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: Batista being considered to face the undertaker at WM*

Batista in a novelty match against Taker or Lesnar makes a hell of alot more sense than having him win the rumble and be in the title picture.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

I heard Solomonster talk about this recently too, I'd rather someone new & fresh someone who hasn't won it before rather than Have Batista win again as he already did in 2005, Bryan or Punk should win the Rumble. A Batista/Orton match at Mania for the title sounds ok but so think can both do better.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Batista being considered to face the undertaker at WM*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Punk needs the Rumble because he's never won the Rumble. The Rumble is an important thing to have on your resume, and he's incredibly close to happening and if he doesn't get it soon, he's never going to. He shouldn't be facing Triple H over that. He's not main eventing the show regardless of who his opponent is, so his opponent is irrelevant.


HHH v Punk could work if Austin is involved and ultimately that's the only way he Main Events a Mania. A Rumble win just isn't as meaningful if it's not ending with a Mania ME.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Batista being considered to face the undertaker at WM*



Raw2003 said:


> I think after facing HBK 2 years in a row and the same with Triple H they need more fresh opponents at Wrestlemania like CM Punk was this year.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I'm at the point where I just want Taker to face Cena so we can finally move the product forward, but I suppose that won't happen til WM at Dallas Stadium. Brock or Bastita vs Taker is the same thing in my eyes. High priced guy comes in for an easy payday to do the job. If its Brock, I hope they go easy on Heyman promos because I felt like he was getting pretty bad during his CM Punk feud.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Batista being considered to face the undertaker at WM*

Punk should definitely not win the rumble especially if he's gonna leave soon, that rub should go to someone with more of a career in front of them, and Punk hasn't done enough for the company to deserve a "Thank you" rumble win. Batista also definitely shouldn't win it. Who should win it and who probably will is Bryan.


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

*Re: Batista being considered to face the undertaker at WM*

I can't see this happening. Why are they even thinking it lol when you've got guys like Lesnar there, who Taker has expressed much interest in facing in real life and who would be a fresh opponent as it relates to a match with the Streak on the line.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Recent pictures of Batista*



World's Best said:


> No but it's so obvious, that was just blatant. Of course Batista has a bigger physique than Punk, you can't even begin to compare these two guys for no reason other than to start bashing. I'm not mad, but come on now...
> 
> In other news the sky is blue and fire is hot.


Bashing? LOL, I had absolutely _no_ intentions of any kind of bashing with that comment. It was just an honest observation with their tattoos and how they have picked opposite sides to leave ink-free. Comparing their physiques was the last thing on my mind, as you can see by the fact that the sentence preceding it was talking about Batista's tattoos and not his physique.


----------



## BeastBoy (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: Batista being considered to face the undertaker at WM*

Hulk Hogan vs Undertaker.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: Randy Orton vs Batista at WM30?*

If he's coming back, hopefully it's to face Lesnar. Orton is a waste of his time. No one wants to see him lose for the tenth time to Batista. If anything, the whole unificiation storyline is pretty stupid because they wasted the chance to do something interesting with the Royal Rumble. They should've had one of the World Champions enter the Royal Rumble and win to set up the road to a Unification match at Wrestlemania. That would have been a legitimate surprise for an entrant. It would've also been a really interesting way to build up the title match.

I know Batista always wanted to unify the belts but if WWE is planning on giving him the titles now, it's a waste of a potential storyline. It's why I don't believe it. If they were really going to bring him back to face whoever the Champion was at Wrestlemania, then the easy option would have been to have him win the Royal Rumble, then win a title at the Elimination Chamber, and cash in his shot against the other champion. His whole return storyline could have been that he wanted to unify the titles and prove himself as 'The Man' one last time or whatever. It's an angle with some potential and it sets up a big main event for Wrestlemania even if its with Orton as the opponent. As it stands though, I don't see WWE doing this because Orton isn't a big enough name to be in a match with Batista at Wrestlemania like this and they've already wasted the most interesting angle for Batista if he was to chase for the championship.

Batista should face Lesnar, and Cena should finally face Undertaker. Whatever they do with Batista, I'm pretty confident it won't be him going after the title because if that's the case, the unification match wouldn't have happened like it did considering his interest in that kind of angle for such a long time. He's coming back for a match with Lesnar or Triple H. And hopefully, before he leaves, he can get a program with CM Punk in as they had good chemistry back in the day and they supposedly get along well in real life.


----------



## Josh Parry (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Batista being considered to face the undertaker at WM*

Agreed with the sentiments that a fresh opponent like Lesnar/Cena would be preferred, but I'd still be mega-pumped to see Batista/Taker II at WrestleMania. Their 2007 series was phenomenal. It was one of my first and most favorite big feuds as a full-fledged WWE fan, and I'd love to see it revisited, granted their chemistry is still there


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Recent pictures of Batista*

recent photos


----------



## WeThePeople (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Recent pictures of Batista*



World's Best said:


> No but it's so obvious, that was just blatant. Of course Batista has a bigger physique than Punk, you can't even begin to compare these two guys for no reason other than to start bashing. I'm not mad, but come on now...
> 
> In other news the sky is blue and fire is hot.


He was talking about the tats, anyone can see that. Jesus.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: Batista being considered to face the undertaker at WM*

Batista coming back at the rumble has me intrigued but I wouldn't want to see him go after the streak to be honest.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Batista being considered to face the undertaker at WM*

Niether will happen watch


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: Batista being considered to face the undertaker at WM*

Didn't Batista make some comments a few years ago about how Daniel Bryan is too small to be a World Champion? Perhaps they will follow up on that.

Here it is:

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/989578-wwe-news-batista-criticises-daniel-bryans-title-win


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Batista being considered to face the undertaker at WM*

:ti

This company continues to disgust me. Lol....Waste a Royal Rumble win on a guy who's only back part-time. The company is not trying to build for the future and relying on past stars. This is WCW at it's best. I can't believe all this. Lol....Meanwhile, the Daniel Bryan marks are left crying because he's not going to get his redemption storyline.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Batista being considered to face the undertaker at WM*



xdoomsayerx said:


> I wouldn't care for this at all. Takers WM opponent should be Cena or Lesnar. No one else.


This.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: Batista being considered to face the undertaker at WM*

Same as what I said in the other thread.

1. Batista isn't facing Orton in my opinion. All due respect to Orton, but they're not going to waste Batista's return match on Orton. He's simply not big enough. If Batista was indeed going to chase for the belt, we wouldn't have had a unification match just happen since it's well known that it's one of the things he really wanted to do a couple years ago before he left. You can bet that if his return involved a title, then he likely would've been the one to unify the belt in the first place. Especially if WWE would be giving him a Royal Rumble win to set up his title chase. The angle writes itself. I'm sure WWE has been aware of his return for a while now, and the fact that we just had a throw away unification match pretty much guarantees Batista isn't getting involved in the title chase.

2. Undertaker doesn't have time to face Batista again. He's already wasted too many matches on repeat opponents. If Batista does return, he's older and likely not as good as he was. They can't put him in there with Undertaker like that. They've had a very long rivalry in the past and many matches also. This one definitely isn't happening as it's a waste of both men's time when there are better opponents and match ups.

I think it'll be Batista and Lesnar facing off as The Rock doesn't seem like he's returning. It's the most sensible match really. Batista is going to be face and this is the only opponent that makes sense for him. It'll be a huge draw for the event. For Undertaker, I just hope he finally has that match against John Cena. I don't know if they'll do it, but it really is taking the piss that it hasn't happened yet. It's about time that it does. This is a big Wrestlemania in terms of the number so it's only fitting that we get this match here. Undertaker is already on borrowed time when it comes to his career. We need this match before it's too late and he hangs it up.

A double main event of Batista and Lesnar along with Cena and Undertaker will be huge for Wrestlemania. It's the right way to do things. Two big spectacle matches.

Leave the title to be contested by Orton and someone else. The title match hasn't mattered for a few years anyway.


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Batista being considered to face the undertaker at WM*

This sounds even worse than the proposed match with Lesnar . Both matches seem absolutely moronic (Lol at cripple taker facing Lesnar) to me . seems like a waste to bring back Batista and have him job to the undertaker . That streak bullshit is becoming an albatross for every wrestlemania . It stopped being fun after WM28 , hell it stopped being fun when taker pretty much retired . The way things are going I would actually be glad to see cena crush it in WM30 just so we can get over it, I hate seeing performer after performer being wasted to this shit .


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Recent pictures of Batista*



>


 Who wants to bet Batista awoke the monster not short after this picture was taken?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Batista being considered to face the undertaker at WM*

:trips : I propose we have Batista win the Rumble even though he already won the damned thing.
:vince3 : Fuck that, I propose we have him face The Undertaker at WrestleMania because blah blah jacked guys blah blah rematches!
:russo / creative team and the bookers : Why not both? It's not like the fans that bitch and moan about our top-notch work will ever abandon us. Right?



:HHH2 :vince6:


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Randy Orton vs Batista at WM30?*

http://pwinsider.com/article/82377/batistawwe-update.html?p=1



> *BATISTA-WWE UPDATE*
> 
> By Mike Johnson on 2013-12-23 15:37:48
> 
> ...


confirmed the speculation by Johnson, but does say WWE could change because his return is leaked and the surprise is gone. IMO they should bring him back on the first RAW of the New Year and get it over with. Hopefully they do Batista vs Brock but not holding my breathe on that, they probably want to save that for later.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: Batista being considered to face the undertaker at WM*

CM Punk or Daniel Bryan are going to win the Royal Rumble. I think that is pretty obvious. If Batista somehow miraculously wins, then Orton definitely isn't going to be champion come Wrestlemania. I think some of these reports just seem like they're thrown together. WWE does some stupid things, but they're not this stupid. What angle is there for Batista and Orton which isn't similar to what we've already had? Orton and Batista's history? We've been there and done that several years ago. He's not coming back to win the title that's already been unified, and I very much doubt WWE had recent discussions about that. They probably talked about it initially when they were confirming his return, which seems like an obvious thing to do, but that was probably before the unification match happened, and likely before they cemented whatever plan they already have for him now.

The Undertaker part just seems ridiculous though. No one is going to believe that. I doubt they even considered that possibility even when they were probably just bouncing ideas around.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Batista being considered to face the undertaker at WM*



The Caped Crusader said:


> Same as what I said in the other thread.
> 
> 1. Batista isn't facing Orton in my opinion. All due respect to Orton, but they're not going to waste Batista's return match on Orton. He's simply not big enough. If Batista was indeed going to chase for the belt, we wouldn't have had a unification match just happen since it's well known that it's one of the things he really wanted to do a couple years ago before he left. You can bet that if his return involved a title, then he likely would've been the one to unify the belt in the first place. Especially if WWE would be giving him a Royal Rumble win to set up his title chase. The angle writes itself. I'm sure WWE has been aware of his return for a while now, and the fact that we just had a throw away unification match pretty much guarantees Batista isn't getting involved in the title chase.
> 
> ...


It looks like Batista is actually doing a final run and not just a return match so maybe a match with Orton isn't out of the equation. I think it's a guarantee Batista will win at WrestleMania and that's why a full timer like Orton or Punk is the more likely candidate to do the job.

I don't think the proposed unification storyline involving Batista makes much sense. It's not how WWE operates. He wins the Rumble, then wins the World Championship at EC? Him winning the Rumble and chasing after the already unified belt makes a lot more sense.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Batista being considered to face the undertaker at WM*

I hate the idea. Taker already beat this guy. I'm tired of Taker having WM rematches. It should be Lesnar or Cena.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Recent pictures of Batista*



World's Best said:


> No but it's so obvious, that was just blatant. Of course Batista has a bigger physique than Punk, you can't even begin to compare these two guys for no reason other than to start bashing. I'm not mad, but come on now...
> 
> In other news the sky is blue and fire is hot.


Some Punk marks are paranoid then. :lol Chill out and read again dude, jeez.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Recent pictures of Batista*

Is he on roids? ...nah


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Randy Orton vs Batista at WM30?*

it's better than Bryan facing Orton


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: Batista being considered to face the undertaker at WM*



GillbergReturns said:


> It looks like Batista is actually doing a final run and not just a return match so maybe a match with Orton isn't out of the equation. I think it's a guarantee Batista will win at WrestleMania and that's why a full timer like Orton or Punk is the more likely candidate to do the job.
> 
> I don't think the proposed unification storyline involving Batista makes much sense. It's not how WWE operates. He wins the Rumble, then wins the World Championship at EC? Him winning the Rumble and chasing after the already unified belt makes a lot more sense.


That last part is exactly why I don't believe he'll be chasing after the title. Even if he's coming back for a short run, it's a waste of Wrestlemania to pair him up with Orton. He's said in his own documentary that he wanted to do a unification match for the title and earn that accomplishment, and he's mentioned elsewhere that conversations were had about making it happen. The fact that the unification match just happened a month or two before his return, in such a throw away fasion, after a 3 year absence basically confirms for me he's not going to be involved in the title picture going into Wrestlemania. That's a big angle that he would've likely wanted to do. It's also something WWE could easily make happen for him considering he's the biggest star they made after Cena in the last decade. The storyline writes itself. He's not coming back to chase for the title, at least not on the road to Wrestlemania.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Recent pictures of Batista*



Its all K said:


> Like a majestic beast rising from the water to cleanse the WWE of the BS that is .... Randal Orton


:lol


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton vs Batista at WM30?*

Orton vs Batista sounds good enough. In fact that was the original plan for the WM22 Main event. Batista getting injured and Eddie's death made the plans change. That's why we got Angle vs Rey vs Orton.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Batista being considered to face the undertaker at WM*

Taker vs Cena & Brock vs Batista, with Orton vs Punk & Bryan vs HHH and we've got one hell of a Wrestlemania.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Batista being considered to face the undertaker at WM*



The Caped Crusader said:


> That last part is exactly why I don't believe he'll be chasing after the title. Even if he's coming back for a short run, it's a waste of Wrestlemania to pair him up with Orton. He's said in his own documentary that he wanted to do a unification match for the title and earn that accomplishment, and he's mentioned elsewhere that conversations were had about making it happen. The fact that the unification match just happened a month or two before his return, in such a throw away fasion, after a 3 year absence basically confirms for me he's not going to be involved in the title picture going into Wrestlemania. That's a big angle that he would've likely wanted to do. It's also something WWE could easily make happen for him considering he's the biggest star they made after Cena in the last decade. The storyline writes itself. He's not coming back to chase for the title, at least not on the road to Wrestlemania.


Yeah but when he left WWE he kind of lost that opportunity. If Cena comes along and says I deserve to be in that match what is WWE going to say?

I wouldn't bet on Orton v Batista but I think it has a stronger chance than you might think. Cena Taker will happen when WWE is ready for it. I think it's a possibility. After a Rock series that's really the only thing they can do to bump Cena's prestige but if it's not in the card it's not in the cards. Assuming they're not ready for it Batista will not wrestle Lesnar away from Taker. That's a match Taker clearly wants. HHH seems to be locked in with Punk and if they can get SCSA involved that will be huge.


----------



## Kid Nickels (Dec 9, 2013)

*Re: Batista being considered to face the undertaker at WM*

My choice for Taker's opponent would be Sting.

Could care less about Batista.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Batista being considered to face the undertaker at WM*



Ungratefulness said:


> Punk should definitely not win the rumble especially if he's gonna leave soon, that rub should go to someone with more of a career in front of them, and *Punk hasn't done enough for the company to deserve a "Thank you" rumble win*. Batista also definitely shouldn't win it. Who should win it and who probably will is Bryan.


You mean carrying the company on his back by himself when Cena was injured last year wasn't enough?



The Caped Crusader said:


> Same as what I said in the other thread.
> 
> 1. Batista isn't facing Orton in my opinion. All due respect to Orton, but they're not going to waste Batista's return match on Orton. *He's simply not big enough*. If Batista was indeed going to chase for the belt, we wouldn't have had a unification match just happen since it's well known that it's one of the things he really wanted to do a couple years ago before he left. You can bet that if his return involved a title, then he likely would've been the one to unify the belt in the first place. Especially if WWE would be giving him a Royal Rumble win to set up his title chase. The angle writes itself. I'm sure WWE has been aware of his return for a while now, and the fact that we just had a throw away unification match pretty much guarantees Batista isn't getting involved in the title chase.












Orton surpassed Batista before Batista even left, people still forget Orton's 2010, when he was neck & neck with John Cena.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Batista being considered to face the undertaker at WM*



Alo0oy said:


> You mean carrying the company on his back by himself when Cena was injured last year wasn't enough?


lolwut? Cena was injured for about 1 month and he still managed to show up pretty much every week on Raw. Some "carrying" that takes. unk2


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Batista being considered to face the undertaker at WM*

Fucking dreadful -_-


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Batista being considered to face the undertaker at WM*

Why do so many people have a hard on for Sheamus vs Taker? It needs to be someone like Brock or Cena. Sheamus, IMO, isn't worthy of wrestling Taker at WM, especially with who knows how many matches Taker has left in the tank.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Honestly if Bryan isn't in the main event the crowd is going to shit on whoever is


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Batista being considered to face the undertaker at WM*

I really don't care who he's going to face, the good thing that he's coming back .


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Batista being considered to face the undertaker at WM*



Choke2Death said:


> lolwut? Cena was injured for about 1 month and he still managed to show up pretty much every week on Raw. Some "carrying" that takes. unk2


HIAC was successful without Cena, I'd call that carrying, especially with the way WWE presents Cena as the only legit star they have.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Batista being considered to face the undertaker at WM*



Alo0oy said:


> You mean carrying the company on his back by himself when Cena was injured last year wasn't enough?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Orton is nowhere near the star Batista is, kayfabe or as a draw.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: Batista being considered to face the undertaker at WM*



Dec_619 said:


> Honestly if Bryan isn't in the main event the crowd is going to shit on whoever is


Well Bryan is almost certainly not going to be in it because of 1 reason: :vince$

Since Vince blames Bryan for a bad SummerSlam buyrate, there's no way he gives Bryan the Wrestlemania 30 main event. Maybe if it were to be a triple threat, but even if it is that, I doubt he gets in it. Bryan may very well win the Rumble and main event Wrestlemania someday, we'll see, but not this year.

But if the match has Punk, or maybe Reigns, the crowd will be ok with it. Now if it's a Cena vs Orton match, then prepare for one of the most angry WWE crowds ever lol.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Randy Orton vs Batista at WM30?*



Wagg said:


> Loving the IWC tears! "Waah waah waah how can a part-time guy like Batista return and go straight to a WrestleMania title shot instead of our little heroes like Punk, Bryan, Ziggler and Christian?!?! IT'S NOT FAIR!!!!" The main reason is that WWE is a business. Goofs, geeks and scrubs will never draw a penny in pro wrestling. Deal with it.


Yes, hiring a 44 year old who hasn't wrestled in over 3 years and putting him in a match that any other younger, actually GOOD wrestler could do better is good business. Batista isn't The Rock. Wrestlemania is going to draw because it's fucking Wrestlemania. 



Best4Bidness said:


> As a Bryan fan, I am not thrilled to see him get the short end of the stick. It's a tried a true storyline in wrestling that the babyface overcomes adversity and finally gets his vengeance. If Bryan gets verbally buried by HHH and never gets a meaningful (more than a combined 21 hour) reign, I will still watch his matches but nothing else in WWE. I walked away from WWE for 3 years before and there isnt a lack of other promotions to fill the void.


NJPW is the best product in the planet right now and has been for the past few years. If you think Bryans matches in WWE are good then you'll be blown the fuck away from the shit you see there.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Batista being considered to face the undertaker at WM*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Punk needs the Rumble because he's never won the Rumble. The Rumble is an important thing to have on your resume, and he's incredibly close to retiring and if he doesn't get it soon, he's never going to, because Reigns is definitely winning it next year. He shouldn't be facing Triple H over that. He's not main eventing the show regardless of who his opponent is, so his opponent is irrelevant. I would've preferred he faced Triple H while Triple H is the champion, but he needs to face the champion, even if it's a joke like Orton.


I agree, this is the crossroads for Punk in regards to a Rumble win and Mania mainevent, if he doesn't win the Rumble I'm almost certain he will face HHH, if he wins I think we will be looking at Orton vs Punk for the title, or people keep forgetting Cena could very well be champion come Mania.

But my question is, is Orton vs Punk for the title big enough to close Mania 30?

Brock or Cena should be facing Taker, not Batista.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Randy Orton vs Batista at WM30?*

While I'd rather have Punk or Bryan win the main event of WrestleMania, Batista winning the WWE Championship can be justified by having him some success in Hollywood so far and if he defends it against Lesnar at Extreme Rules...now, that would be money! 

- Vic


----------



## blink_41sum_182 (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton vs Batista at WM30?*

Boooooo


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Randy Orton vs Batista at WM30?*

Batista returning at the Rumble, then winning it and going on to close Mania against Orton for the title? Seriously?

I don't see money in that match at all, what I would like to ask is, do people see money or think Orton vs Punk for the title is worthy of closing Mania?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton vs Batista at WM30?*

I like Batista, but it's a waste. What I want to see is a fatal-4-way between Orton, Punk, Bryan, and Cena, with only one single unified title on the line, but I'm sure they won't stack that much star power in one single match, they need it to fill up the card.

As long as Orton or Punk main event, I'm happy.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Batista being considered to face the undertaker at WM*



The XL said:


> Orton is nowhere near the star Batista is, kayfabe or as a draw.


Orton surpassed Batista in 2010, hell I remember Orton main eventing over Batista even with Batista being WWE champion (or was it Cena while feuding with Batista? I don't remember the specifics).


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton vs Batista at WM30?*

I would bet the WM30 main event with or without title is going to be HHH vs whomever he faces. I think Batista won't main event WM if he faces Orton...in case you are worried about it.

Honestly I still believe the plan is HHH vs Cena to be the main event of WM30.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Batista being considered to face the undertaker at WM*

They big question is who is going to be Cena's opponent. Once we know this it will be very easy to predict the WM30 plans.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Batista being considered to face the undertaker at WM*

i think people are worrying to much about this. Batista is not going to win the rumble, and is not going to face Taker at WM.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

JAROTO said:


> They big question is who is going to be Cena's opponent. Once we know this it will be very easy to predict the WM30 plans.




Cenas opponent should be Taker. John is in just a weird spot right now. I feel they've replaced Batista for rock for Lesnars opponent. Both Cena and Batista have stated they wanted to face Taker and Lesnar. 

Cena/Taker 
Batista/Lesnar 
Punk/Orton title 
Bryan/HHH 

THATS BEST FOR BUSINESS.

If Shawn decides to work, then do Bryan/HBK and throw HHH in the title match.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Batista being considered to face the undertaker at WM*

I can't imagine Batista facing Taker at Mania is even on the table. Why bring both men back just to do a match we've seen a 100 times and once already at Wrestlemania?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Batista being considered to face the undertaker at WM*

Agreed with you, OP. As much as I enjoyed their feud back in 2007, I really want to see Taker facing either Cena or Lesnar at next year's 'Mania.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Recent pictures of Batista*

early this month


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Recent pictures of Batista*



World's Best said:


> No but it's so obvious, that was just blatant. Of course Batista has a bigger physique than Punk, you can't even begin to compare these two guys for no reason other than to start bashing. I'm not mad, but come on now...
> 
> In other news the sky is blue and fire is hot.


This is fucking hilarious ahahahahahaha :lmao

'tista looks like shit tho.


----------



## donalder (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: Batista being considered to face the undertaker at WM*



The Caped Crusader said:


> Same as what I said in the other thread.
> 
> 1. Batista isn't facing Orton in my opinion. All due respect to Orton, but they're not going to waste Batista's return match on Orton. He's simply not big enough. If Batista was indeed going to chase for the belt, we wouldn't have had a unification match just happen since it's well known that it's one of the things he really wanted to do a couple years ago before he left. You can bet that if his return involved a title, then he likely would've been the one to unify the belt in the first place. Especially if WWE would be giving him a Royal Rumble win to set up his title chase. The angle writes itself. I'm sure WWE has been aware of his return for a while now, and the fact that we just had a throw away unification match pretty much guarantees Batista isn't getting involved in the title chase.
> 
> ...


This,then Punk vs Triple h,a Mitb,Bryan vs Orton for the wwe title,Roman vs Ambrose vs Rollins for the usa title,Jericho vs Big E for the ic :mark:


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Recent pictures of Batista*










- Vic


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Randy Orton vs Batista at WM30?*

The thing that makes me angry is this mean Punk and Bryan won't sniff the championship title for ages now. Because say Batista beats Orton, then he holds onto the title until he leaves...Then Reigns might end up beating him for it and Batista will put him over...then Punk and Bryan will never wear it....I dont get it, I thought Wrestlemania was leaning towards those two having prominent roles..why the fuck does a part timer have to come back and get in the way?


----------



## sean michaels (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: Recent pictures of Batista*

Yeah dave, get back to as big as you were - fantastic on the heart for a man your age.

Fuckin morons!


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Recent pictures of Batista*



4hisdamnself said:


> early this month


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Batista being considered to face the undertaker at WM*



xdoomsayerx said:


> Cenas opponent should be Taker. John is in just a weird spot right now. I feel they've replaced Batista for rock for Lesnars opponent. Both Cena and Batista have stated they wanted to face Taker and Lesnar.
> 
> Cena/Taker
> Batista/Lesnar
> ...


That is defiantly whats best for business


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Recent pictures of Batista*

Batista looks younger with no hair


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Batista being considered to face the undertaker at WM*

I need Taker v Cena and i need Brock v Batista. make it happen VINCE!! :cussin:


----------



## Tha Rassler (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: Recent pictures of Batista*



FredForeskinn said:


> recent photos


That's not a recent picture! I mean something from the last 6 months or so. Or AT LEAST from 2013. Not something 2+ years old.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Recent pictures of Batista*

Holy fuck! He has lost a lot of weight. Looks much younger as well. Let's hope he puts on a few pounds before coming back next year.


----------



## Tha Rassler (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: Batista being considered to face the undertaker at WM*



xdoomsayerx said:


> PWInsider has confirmed earlier speculation that the most discussed scenario for Batista's WWE return was to win the Royal Rumble and face WWE World Heavyweight Champion Randy Orton at WrestleMania XXX.
> 
> They add there was also talk of Batista vs. The Undertaker in a WrestleMania 23 rematch.


Id rather not see Batista buried as soon as he comes back. Let him face someone who will put him over.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Batista being considered to face the undertaker at WM*



xdoomsayerx said:


> Cenas opponent should be Taker. John is in just a weird spot right now. I feel they've replaced Batista for rock for Lesnars opponent. Both Cena and Batista have stated they wanted to face Taker and Lesnar.
> 
> Cena/Taker
> Batista/Lesnar
> ...


If they put that card on I'll consider paying for a ppv for the first time since Mania 21.


----------



## Finlay12 (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: Recent pictures of Batista*



Its all K said:


> Like a majestic beast rising from the water to cleanse the WWE of the BS that is .... Randal Orton


Could not have been put any better.


----------



## lahabe (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: Recent pictures of Batista*



4hisdamnself said:


> early this month


Haha he fucking looks like Matt Hardy in that pic :lol:lol


Someone make a gif going from Daves face to a similar Matt face and see the likeness lol


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Batista being considered to face the undertaker at WM*



xdoomsayerx said:


> Cenas opponent should be Taker. John is in just a weird spot right now. I feel they've replaced Batista for rock for Lesnars opponent. Both Cena and Batista have stated they wanted to face Taker and Lesnar.
> 
> Cena/Taker
> Batista/Lesnar
> ...


GOAT card right there, what closes though? Such a tough decision.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Batista being considered to face the undertaker at WM*



GoToSl33p said:


> GOAT card right there, what closes though? Such a tough decision.


I know but TBH I dont see it being Punk vs Orton


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

GoToSl33p said:


> GOAT card right there, what closes though? Such a tough decision.




Cena/Taker. So unpredictable. The atmosphere would be epic. The superdome gets LOUD.


----------



## iJeax (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*

Fucking typical WWE announcing a huge return just to get more views/ratings. They should have had it like Lesnars.. Obviously not as big as a pop but still huge. They ruined the surprise, I knew it was coming, but still.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*

Must be low on money....

He bashed the PG product so how is he going to fit in?


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*

He's back :mark:


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*

So the discussion thread was made.

Who else is excited for Batistas return next month, now its confirmed?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*



cindel25 said:


> Must be low on money....
> 
> He bashed the PG product so how is he going to fit in?


He wants to use this run to cross promote with his Marvel Movie to hopefully raise his profile to get more movie roles, and the easy WM payday. Just my read on the situation.


----------



## The.Rockbottom (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*



cindel25 said:


> Must be low on money....
> 
> He bashed the PG product so how is he going to fit in?


Unlikely. Much more likely that he loves wrestling and realises he's 44 now, if he ever wants to do it again it has to be soon.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Batista being considered to face the undertaker at WM*



GoToSl33p said:


> GOAT card right there, what closes though? Such a tough decision.


Cena/Taker, obviously. You have the face of the company and The Streak going against each other. Can't get any bigger than that, in my opinion.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*

I only care to see Douchetista and I don't want to see him full time. 
WWE- We care about future stars. :vince


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*

This would be my CARD.

TAKER vs Cena 
Orton vs Jericho
Punk vs HBK
Bryan vs HHH
Lesnar vs batista


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*

I am so excited OMG I will be marking so hard


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*



cindel25 said:


> Must be low on money....
> 
> He bashed the PG product so how is he going to fit in?


He was not exactly Stone Cole before they went PG so I don't know why anyone would make a big deal out of his comments.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*



xdoomsayerx said:


> Cenas opponent should be Taker. John is in just a weird spot right now. I feel they've replaced Batista for rock for Lesnars opponent. Both Cena and Batista have stated they wanted to face Taker and Lesnar.
> 
> Cena/Taker
> Batista/Lesnar
> ...


THAT is a fucking Wrestlemania card. Book that shit WWE. Don't be stupid. They have gold in their hands if they do.


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*

His PG comments were misplaced anyways. The man wasn't exactly Mick Foley. Everything he did within the height of his wrestling career could've been conceivable under PG restrictions.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*

WWE has officially announced Batista's return to WWE

January 20th (Monday/RAW)

http://www.wwe.com/ (SECOND HEADLINE)

_Batista has declared: "I'm tired of waiting! I'm back!" In preparation for The Animal's return to WWE on Jan. 20, look back at the big man's most epic showdowns against The Undertaker, Triple H and more!_


----------



## TeriAdele (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*

Not the kind of news I need to see at 1:45am think I may have woken the people at the end of the street up!

I am so ecstatic, I cannot wait. January 20th The beast will be unleashed...again!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*

I am so angry that WWE felt the need to announce this. Hate it when the surprise is ruined.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*

Really hoping he has minimal ring rust. I'm very psyched. I don't care what he does, I'm sure I'll :mark: out no matter what.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*

I guess this means there's no chance of a vanilla midget winning the RR next year.


----------



## brianbell25 (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*



VRsick said:


> I am so angry that WWE felt the need to announce this. Hate it when the surprise is ruined.


In an age where nearly everyone has access to the internet, it was a virtual given that he was coming back. The WWE already announced this with the leaked Live Event announcements over the weekend that were then quickly pulled. In other words there was really no longer a surprise factor. You can't sit there and say you would have been surprised the moment Batista's music hit at the Royal Rumble. I know I wouldn't have been surprised at least.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*






For anyone that missed it.

:mark: :mark:

Merry Christmas, Everyone.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*

Edit.

Stupid double post.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*

Buzzing with the news. Not watching Raw at the moment.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*



cesaro_ROCKS said:


> Really hoping he has minimal ring rust. I'm very psyched. I don't care what he does, I'm sure I'll :mark: out no matter what.


He was not exactly a ring general even without ring rust.


----------



## ADRfan (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*

Wow! I became pretty excited as well when I read it from WWE´s fb page. This return was rumored so heavily that it´s good that they announced it in advance.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*

The Animal :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*



Ithil said:


> He was not exactly a ring general even without ring rust.


Heh. That's being kind, even.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*

I'm not watching Raw but I say this on FB, too. HA! Finally! Tired of this ORton Cena crap!


----------



## Finlay12 (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*

I SO EXCITE


----------



## Ghost of Wrestling (Jul 28, 2012)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*

I know he's back only to promote Guardians of the Galaxy , but I'm still excited


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*



brianbell25 said:


> In an age where nearly everyone has access to the internet, it was a virtual given that he was coming back. The WWE already announced this with the leaked Live Event announcements over the weekend that were then quickly pulled. In other words there was really no longer a surprise factor. You can't sit there and say you would have been surprised the moment Batista's music hit at the Royal Rumble. I know I wouldn't have been surprised at least.


This. Even people at my work who rarely watch the show knew he was coming back before tonight's announcement.


----------



## Iceman. (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*

Yesss!!!!!!!!


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*



checkcola said:


> Heh. That's being kind, even.


That's being charitable on the Bill Gates scale.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*

Guess this means dem vanilla midgets aren't winning no royal rumble :ti


Or even going anywhere close to the main event of wrestlemania :ti


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*

Fuck no. Batista is awful


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*



PSYCHO CHRISTMAS said:


> Guess this means dem vanilla midgets aren't winning no royal rumble :ti
> 
> 
> Or even going anywhere close to the main event of wrestlemania :ti


They'll struggle to make it past the pre-show. :ti


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*

Roman Reigns is going over Batista, book it.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*



PSYCHO CHRISTMAS said:


> Or even going anywhere close to the main event of wrestlemania :ti


Unless you are jobbing to Cena, you ain't in the mainevent of WM30. :genius


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*

Great.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*

Notice how Batista hasn't been in the WWE in years? Has barely been talked about? And has suddenly come up and all of a sudden gets a discussion thread pinned?

But notice how a discussion thread about the Shield, CM Punk, and Daniel Bryan don't get pinned?


:HHH2 :ti


----------



## Kid Nickels (Dec 9, 2013)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*



chargebeam said:


> Fuck no. Batista is awful




Agreed. I could really care less about his return. Just another attempt by Vince & Hunter & Co. to boost ratings and buyrates by bringing back old talent.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*

I'm excited about star power returning for Mania, but I hope they don't demote people like Punk, Bryan etc in all of this.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*



PSYCHO CHRISTMAS said:


> Notice how Batista hasn't been in the WWE in years? Has barely been talked about? And has suddenly come up and all of a sudden gets a discussion thread pinned?
> 
> But notice how a discussion thread about the Shield, CM Punk, and Daniel Bryan don't get pinned?
> 
> ...


Batista is whats BETTER for business


----------



## M_D_Q_ (Oct 24, 2011)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*

LOL for anyone who thinks that Batista coming back is a good idea.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*



Stone Hot said:


> Batista is more important





Stone Hot said:


> Batista is whats BETTER for business













​


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*



Kid Nickels said:


> Agreed. I could really care less about his return. Just another attempt by Vince & Hunter & Co. to boost ratings and buyrates by bringing back old talent.


And when you say old, he looks old in the face. Seems like he has a lot of mileage on him.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*

Batista's big return is gonna happen in...

Dayton, Ohio! :rose3


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*



checkcola said:


> And when you say old, he looks old in the face. Seems like he has a lot of mileage on him.


But I fear the mileage is already on the negative in regards to his in ring skills.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*

Now this is a return I can get behind. If it's heel Batista with his spotlight. :mark:


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*

:lol you know its bad when everyone used to give the guy shit for years when he was active and now.. everyone cant wait for him to be back


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Jan 20th - returns attacks orton

Jan 29th - wins rumble

Gets "injured" so doesnt compete at EC

Loses to orton at wm

Fucks off


Hoo---fucking---wah :/


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*



Beermonkeyv1 said:


> Jan 20th - returns attacks orton
> 
> Jan 29th - wins rumble
> 
> ...


The only thing worse than Orton working with a c-list movie star at Mania is him retaining.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*



Beermonkeyv1 said:


> Jan 20th - returns attacks orton
> 
> Jan 29th - wins rumble
> 
> ...


All of that just so he can lose? :HHH2


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Was never a fan of boretista and neither were most of you 

Hes god awful in the ring

Boring on mic
All his fueds are boring 

So glad when he left but now.....shit


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*

*Cena vs Taker *

(Writes itself)

*WWE title - Punk vs Bryan vs Orton vs Triple h*

Randy Orton defeats John Cena in the royal rumble rematch and puts him out of the title picture. This leaves John Cena to go after the streak. Cm Punk wins the 30 man royal rumble match and earns himself a one on one shot against Randy Orton at wrestlemania he thinks... The chamber comes up and Randy orton has to defend his title against five other men. Daniel Bryan, Big Show, Del rio, the returning Sheamus and last but not least the ceo the game triple h. The last three are Bryan,Orton and hhh. Bryan taps Orton out and then accidently pokes triple h in the eye so he doesnt see. He then rolls hhh up for a pinfall and wins the title. Bryan walks in as champ,orton has his rematch, punk won the rumble and hhh was poked in the eye so he enters himself aswell. Fatal fourway for the title.



*Batista vs Lesnar *

The rumble match is up and its packed with starpower. Brock Lesnar enters at #15 and eliminates all the wrestlers in the ring. He dominates all the way until #23 when you suddenly hear: I WALK ALOOOONNEEEEE. The crowd pops like crazy. Its the animal Batista. The two are all alone in the ring and give eachother an intense staredown for 20 seconds until they start going at it and eventually they eliminate eachother. This sets up the beast vs the animal at wrestlemania.

*The shield vs Wyatt family - No dq six man tornado match*


*Langston vs Henry - Ic title Strongman challenge*


*Cody vs Goldust*


*Aj vs Trish*


*WWE tag titles - Real americans vs Hogan& Sheamus
*



*Preshow Us title 20 man battle royal*

*Del rio vs Ryback vs Axel vs Barret vs Big show vs Kofi vs Miz vs R truth vs Drew mcintyre vs Heath Slater vs Jinder Mahal vs jey uso vs jimmy uso vs titus vs hunico vs camacho vs d.young vs justin gabriel vs Santino vs Khali*


Without giving myself too much props I know this card will be a 1000 times better then the shit they will give us.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Basketball's don't hold grudges!


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*



> DaveBautista:
> I can't wait to get to the Cheesefest in Hoakietown and punch somebody right In the f'n face! Playtime's over children.


-


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*

They need to do a Bachelor style show with Batista and the divas.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

I just hope he's a full time performer and actually wrestles on television. Not all that interested in a Lesnar feud though is that is what they go with, the idea of it just doesn't do anything for me.

I actually wonder how well him and Ryback would work together? Heel Batista vs face Ryback could be pretty good and it'd maybe help elevate Ryback back into the main event.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*

I would personally love to see a Wrestlemania rematch between Batista and Undertaker. They had really great matches.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*

Ahh that tweet from Batista :mark:


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*

Just keep him away from the title picture.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*

Shawn vs. Brian feud....Shawn won't wrestle but HHH allows him to handpick an opponent...Batista.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*

Really disappointed they spoiled his return. Imagine the pop as a surprise #30 entrant at the Rumble.


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*

UNLEASH THE ANIMAL!!!


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*



x78 said:


> Really disappointed they spoiled his return. Imagine the pop as a surprise #30 entrant at the Rumble.


If they don't announce it they don't get the extra buys for the rumble i suppose. Batista being involved should be a big deal to most casuals.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*

Well I am unaware of the contract details to be honest, but the way I see it, there are many variables that will determine big Dave as heel/face. Obviously card placement is not a variable as Dave is a main event scene player and I don't think he would come back for less. For sure I think if Dave is here short term and not past mania, he should be face and fill the slot that right now assuming Punk/HHH and Bryan/HBK is still going on is void which is who will Orton face off against. Batista's star power surpasses that of Sheamus certainly and I don't think they will build up Langston quick enough to be in the wwe title picture while I belive the Shield are going to have a program at mania together which eliminates Reigns.

Now for the long term, there are many variables which would control Batista's long term position. First and formost to me is if the Shield split by then (which signs point torwards happening), will Regins fall in as a heel or face? If we are to assume that Reigns with his look and marketability turns face and feuds with Amrbosse, than the big guy count becomes Ryback as a mid tier heel, the Wyatt family is an upper mid/main event scene heel team, Lesnar as a part time main event scene heel, Reigns as a main event scene face, Langston as an eventual main event scene face, Show as an upper mid tier face (Undertaker not counted because he is far from long term these days). With that count in mind, I think Dave if he is staying longer should roll as a heel to balance the count. Now another variable deciding what ends up as Dave's role will be Sheamus' role when he returns which is up in the air. If Sheamus returns face, that would strengthen the case for Dave to be heel so the two could at one point clash if Batista stays in the long term. 


Something in the favor of heel for Dave is that right now we don't have an exclusive main event scene heel right now or projected for the future barring the authority splitting (unlikely) or a shield split. Batista's best work came at the end of his run which was as a independent free to cut loose heel. Batista's prospective opponents as a face however are enticing with Lesnar, Sheamus, the Wyatt Family, Ryback if built back up, Reigns heel and Orton. Batista's prospective opponents as heel would be physically easier for him and make for better matches though since as heel Batista could roll against Cena, Punk (damn that would be good if Batista had his last role back), Langston, have a program with Bryan, maybe Henry if he got built back up, Reigns face or Sheamus face. An authority feud that would bring everything full circle with evolution would be interesting as well. Triple H/Dave at mania to replace Punk's perspective slot would also open the Punk/Cena option. Dave/Lesnar while unlikely opens up Cena/Taker. Or Dave could just fill the Orton void which is my early prediction.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*



PSYCHO CHRISTMAS said:


> Notice how Batista hasn't been in the WWE in years? Has barely been talked about? And has suddenly come up and all of a sudden gets a discussion thread pinned?
> 
> *But notice how a discussion thread about the Shield, CM Punk, and Daniel Bryan don't get pinned?*
> 
> ...


Who gives a shit?


----------



## RangerXavier (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*



x78 said:


> Really disappointed they spoiled his return. Imagine the pop as a surprise #30 entrant at the Rumble.


everybody already knew about it no point keeping it a secret there is no surprise there


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*



Staddy Claus said:


> Who gives a shit?


The Shield, Punk and Bryan?

Of course it's the indie smarks. :lmao


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*

Batista vs. Reigns please.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*

he's going to win the Rumble. Going to get a title shot! tell me how this is fair!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*



Staddy Claus said:


> Who gives a shit?


Yeah, I was gonna say, it was stickied so everybody didn't run and make a bunch of "Batista Returns" threads, and a place where everybody could discuss his future with the company now that he's back.

I figured that was obvious, but whatever.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*



markedfordeath said:


> he's going to win the Rumble. Going to get a title shot! tell me how this is fair!


Relax, it hasn't happened yet.....


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*

Batista is better and more dominant than anyone on the roster, he's right there with Cena, he's a legitimate main event star who carried a brand for years. 

Like it or not he instantly slots in ahead of Punk and Bryan.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*

What time was the return video aired?


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*

but why should he get a shot? how are you ever going to have a future of the company if you keep giving part timers title reigns? DB deserves a title reign, Punk deserves to win the Rumble...and now both of those are going to be taken away because of a steroid raging freak that needs attention because he filmed a movie? Forget the guys that travel and entertain us 300 days a year. Fuck them! they dont deserve to represent the company with the belt.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*



markedfordeath said:


> but why should he get a shot? how are you ever going to have a future of the company if you keep giving part timers title reigns? DB deserves a title reign, Punk deserves to win the Rumble...and now both of those are going to be taken away because of a steroid raging freak that needs attention because he filmed a movie? Forget the guys that travel and entertain us 300 days a year. Fuck them! they dont deserve to represent the company with the belt.


I agree with what you have said, but I think and hope the WWE have learnt a lesson from this time last year. A part timer with the belt just is not good for business, I would call The Rock in the top 2 or 3 of all time to ever show his face on WWE television and I think most will agree that his title reign was ridiculous?

He was there for one week, then gone for 2, I hope the WWE have learnt from it and go the other way with Batista, have him face Lesnar at Mania. 2 part timers, there not gonna ruin or holt anyone's momentum, and tbh I think it would be a damn decent match.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*



PSYCHO CHRISTMAS said:


> Notice how Batista hasn't been in the WWE in years? Has barely been talked about? And has suddenly come up and all of a sudden gets a discussion thread pinned?
> 
> But notice how a discussion thread about the Shield, CM Punk, and Daniel Bryan don't get pinned?
> 
> ...


That's because he's an A+ player.



x78 said:


> Really disappointed they spoiled his return. Imagine the pop as a surprise #30 entrant at the Rumble.


if they hadn't, the idiot fans would've ruined it anyway.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*

Punk to eliminate Batista last and win the 2014 RR.


----------



## ClobberingTime (Jun 1, 2013)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*

He's a fucking stud. One of the very few legitimate badasses remaining in the sport.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*



GoToSl33p said:


> I agree with what you have said, but I think and hope the WWE have learnt a lesson from this time last year. *A part timer with the belt just is not good for business,* I would call The Rock in the top 2 or 3 of all time to ever show his face on WWE television and I think most will agree that his title reign was ridiculous?
> 
> He was there for one week, then gone for 2, I hope the WWE have learnt from it and go the other way with Batista, have him face Lesnar at Mania. 2 part timers, there not gonna ruin or holt anyone's momentum, and tbh I think it would be a damn decent match.


Highest grossing Mania in history, yeah. I'm sure Vince learned a valuable lesson.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*



markedfordeath said:


> but why should he get a shot? how are you ever going to have a future of the company if you keep giving part timers title reigns? DB deserves a title reign, Punk deserves to win the Rumble...and now both of those are going to be taken away because of a steroid raging freak that needs attention because he filmed a movie? Forget the guys that travel and entertain us 300 days a year. Fuck them! they dont deserve to represent the company with the belt.












Do you really think Punk/Bryan aren't going to be involved in big matches at mania? Who cares if they aren't fighting over the fake prop belt that they will inevitably win at some point in the future anyway. Potential matches with HHH and Michaels would be way more important and beneficial to their careers anyway.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*



CHIcagoMade said:


> Highest grossing Mania in history, yeah. I'm sure Vince learned a valuable lesson.


Did you enjoy in the weeks leading up to Mania 3 of them being without the champion? Did you enjoy seeing the same shit for a second year in a row?

I didn't, but if you did we have different tastes. I'm aware of how well it went with buys, but it was one of the most predictable and boring Mania's I've seen.

The Rock is a megastar, Batista is not. So to go down this road for a second year in a row would be stupid because you ain't gonna get the same results as last year.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*

Batista is not main eventing mania. He'll fight Taker or Lesnar.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*

Tbf Batista is not even gonna be a part-timer. He will work a Jericho/RVD like schedule where he's on the road, including house shows for a few months. He said it years ago that if he'd return, it would be a full-time return and not just a couple of matches.

Completely different to The Rock who had a busy schedule with movies and barely had the time to show up on Raw.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*

Tweets from Batista aren't just welcomed...they're allowed.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*



GoToSl33p said:


> The Rock is a megastar, Batista is not.


Batista isn't the cross-cultural phenomenon The Rock is, obviously, but as far as pro wrestling stars go, Batista is only second fiddle to John Cena today. He's a really huge deal.

Having said that, I agree with your general argument on aesthetic grounds. However, it sounds like Batista will work TV shows and house shows and whatnot, so it's not exactly going to be a Rock-like schedule.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

EAT YA GRAVY MO~! said:


> Tweets from Batista aren't just welcomed...they're allowed.


This made me laugh so hard

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*

For fuck's sake guys, it's not The Rock, it's fucking Batista. He won't return to win the Rumble and win the belt at the Mania main event. He'll be in a high profile match and will be on the title picture after Mania.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*

OVERRATED


----------



## jhbboy198917 (May 22, 2013)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*



Staddy Claus said:


> Punk to eliminate Batista last and win the 2014 RR.


I could Punk eliminating Batista & then Batista snaps & takes Punk out of the match leading to CM Punk vs Batista at Mania


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*



GoToSl33p said:


> Did you enjoy in the weeks leading up to Mania 3 of them being without the champion? Did you enjoy seeing the same shit for a second year in a row?
> 
> I didn't, but if you did we have different tastes. I'm aware of how well it went with buys, but it was one of the most predictable and boring Mania's I've seen.
> 
> The Rock is a megastar, Batista is not. So to go down this road for a second year in a row would be stupid because you ain't gonna get the same results as last year.


I get what you're saying. But you can't say it was bad for business when in fact it did good business.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*



DesolationRow said:


> Batista isn't the cross-cultural phenomenon The Rock is, obviously, but as far as pro wrestling stars go, Batista is only second fiddle to John Cena today. He's a really huge deal.
> 
> Having said that, I agree with your general argument on aesthetic grounds. However, it sounds like Batista will work TV shows and house shows and whatnot, so it's not exactly going to be a Rock-like schedule.


Yea, well look, I have never seen Batista live in ring, besides rewatching some of his best work, high profile feuds etc, he bursted onto the scene when I stopped watching and was gone when I started again in 2011, so I can't claim to know how good or big he is to the company. But if we are passing judgement and his schedule was to be like The Rock's, I'm sure most will understand my argument. But if it is otherwise then I can handle that.

But it would still shit me to see him, surpass Bryan, Punk etc in order to get a title reign.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*

Meanwhile, at the Thomas & Mack Center in Las Vegas, Nevada...


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*

Batista tweets

_"I can't wait to get to the Cheesefest in Hoakietown and punch somebody right In the f'n face! Playtime's over children."
— Dave Bautista (@DaveBautista) December 24, 2013_

http://www.sescoops.com/batista-speaks-wwe-return-wwe-continues-hype/


Can't wait for my second favourite of all time to return to action:mark:


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*

Most likely outcome is Lesnar and Batista entering the Rumble eliminating each other and setting up a match between the 2.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*

The OG Pussy Monster 'bout to snatch his throne with his old tanned, veiny ass. 

Ambrose finally got his wish, though. It only took him 3 years.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*

Poor AJ. If Batista gets a hold of her this bitch will never skip again.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*

not that steroid freak again.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*

I agree..like him or not, Batista is still a big deal...he was then and is now upon his inevitable return!!! :vince2


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*

That old bastard is gonna turn her OUT. She's already starting to look like Melina in the face so the flashbacks will be strong.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*

:lol I bet AJ never had a cigarette in her life but she'll smoke a whole pack after he's done with her.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*

Will Batista return heel or face? I say face..


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*

Batista's definitely getting a guest spot on Total Divas next season.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*

Nah

Randy Orton/Batista/Triple H in a TRIPLE THREAT MATCH :vince5 

WITH HHH going over :HHH 

His career needs it.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*



Chan Hung said:


> Will Batista return heel or face? I say face..


He'd be a face regardless..unless he comes out and destroys Punk and/or Bryan.


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*

All his return means is it's time for :cena4 to overcome the odds again...


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*

Unfortunately for me at this point Batista is more like Botchista because all I've ever seen him in are WWE Botch reels ... I'm sure my perception is vastly skewed and that he's actually better than those reels make him look. 

I'm mildly intrigued (he's from an era where I wasn't watching much). He does have a name and definite star power. Which is something the WWE desparately needs. I just hope that he's not brought back as a face - but something tells me he's going to be brought back and put into an immediate feud with Orton for the WWE title. Wouldn't even be surprised if he's booked to win the RR for the matchup at WMXXX.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*

Now you know why Rosa Mendes was kept around. She owes Batista a blow job. Not unless Eva Marie gets to him first!


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*

if it was planned for him to win the rumble i am sure he wouldn't return on the last raw before RR even if everyone know about his return they would atleast keep his return date to the ppv 
also i am sure he will be a part of the EC match and maybe even lesnar to set their wm match


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*

what is it with Batista and Latina women?


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

Batista was a very good worker. He could work the WWE style to perfection. Plus his spotlight character was awesome. His return should be great

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*

God I hope he's a heel when he returns. That character he had in his last run with the company was fucking gold...best work of his career and one of the best heels in the past 10 years. Very interested to see how he's used, but more importantly how he fits in with today's WWE.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*

*BIG DAVE*

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Eclairal (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*

BATISTA ?! That's it, once again, the WWE brought me back ( well, they already did after the TLC Match at ... TLC ), I'm fucking excited for that one, going to be totally awesome.

Please WWE, Batista vs Lesnar at Wrestlemania XXX, book it :mark:


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*

Dont belive everything you read on the internet, i dont think hes comming back.


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*

The divas better enjoy being able to walk normally while they still can. Big Dave is on his way. 

Quick, somebody hide Summer Rae. FAST!


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*



Nimbus said:


> Dont belive everything you read on the internet, i dont think hes comming back.


wwe.com confirmed his return.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*



Continuum said:


> wwe.com confirmed his return.


He's a troll, i think everyone on this forum knows this by now.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*

So Ryback's done.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*

I hope he comes back, and just fucking destroys/owns Cena.

I mean it will not happen, Batista won't work with Cena cause they will want him to put Cena over. But man that would be sweet. Just to see him tear Cena apart for all the bullshit he does, then have him beat Cena clean. (since he was the last guy that Cena legit put over clean) That would be just the greatest thing ever for me.

Either way, it will be sweet to see him return. Hopefully he gets a big spot, I wouldn't mind seeing him be the one to take on Orton at Mania honestly. Or even Punk, or something as long as its big.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*

Can't lie,. When I heard the news, I marked the fuck out.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*

Leave it to the WWE to screw up a return before it even starts. 1st they make the announcement on a taped episode of Raw and secondly they have his return scheduled for the final Raw before the Royal Rumble. Wouldn't it have made more sense to keep this a secret and hold out his return for an 6 extra days and have him as a surprise entry in the Royal Rumble?


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*

If he's a heel, great. His character in 2010 was outstanding. If he's a face, bleh. His babyface character was always shit. Either way, it's a big coup for the company if he can still work.

If he returns and wins the Rumble, lol. WWE can't help themselves.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*



vanboxmeer said:


> So Ryback's done.


I think the deal breaker for him was not being able to shake the Goldberg hazing chants


----------



## roman_reigns (Nov 25, 2013)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*

I hope batista comes back with the Hollywood batista spotlight on him heel gimmick


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*

BIG DAVE~ 

Looking forward to this.


----------



## MizisWWE (Dec 1, 2010)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*



JTB33b said:


> Leave it to the WWE to screw up a return before it even starts. 1st they make the announcement on a taped episode of Raw and secondly they have his return scheduled for the final Raw before the Royal Rumble. Wouldn't it have made more sense to keep this a secret and hold out his return for an 6 extra days and have him as a surprise entry in the Royal Rumble?


So let me get this straight.

It makes more sense to make him a surprise entrant that the people who didn't pay for the show wouldn't know had entered :cool2

Than

Advertising his return to Raw for a month in advance and having him declare he will be entering the rumble that Sunday which they can then promote to casuals who will buy the show because of him who may have been on the fence because they felt the rumble group lacked :genius


----------



## roman_reigns (Nov 25, 2013)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*

is botchtisa gonna be a full timer or part like the rock? does anyone know?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*



roman_reigns said:


> is botchtisa gonna be a full timer or part like the rock? does anyone know?


All you have to do is go look up the release of the Marvel movie, I have to imagine he'll leave when its time to make media rounds to promote it.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: Batista being considered to face the undertaker at WM*



Alo0oy said:


> Orton surpassed Batista in 2010, hell I remember Orton main eventing over Batista even with Batista being WWE champion (or was it Cena while feuding with Batista? I don't remember the specifics).


You seem to have a very poor memory then. He was basically a curtain jerker at Wrestlemania 26 and played second fiddle to the real stars like Batista and Cena. Both the latter two main evented all the PPVs after WM26 before Batista then retired. Orton only ended up moving up the ladder thanks to Batista and Shawn retiring along with Undertaker and Triple H basically becoming part timers. During his main run in 2008/2009, he was very fortunate Batista was injured twice as it messed up the planned Batista/Cena feud twice (for Wrestlemania 25, and then the delayed heel turn due to Batista's injury after his title win in 2009) resulting in Orton getting the title or main event. Even in 3 years of absence, Orton still hasn’t managed to become bigger. He was that bad that CM Punk ended up surpassing him temporarily once the bigger names left. Also, no he never main evented over Batista as champion. I think Orton is one of the few stars that even when he was champion, was treated as an after thought.


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*

THE ANIMAL vs THE BIG GUY


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*

I have no idea where Batista is going to fit into WWE to be honest if there is only title, here are options:

Feuds with Shield 

Feuds with The Wyatt Family

Returns as a face, but quickly turns heel and joins Authority (I do not see that happening as Batista will become a lacky again. This is not 2004.

I cant see a feud with John Cena again, that would be pointless.

A feud with Randy Orton seems possible, but that would mean guys like Punk & Bryan may become an after-thought and I know you guys will not take too kindly to a man who has been away for 3 years coming back and hogging the spotlight.

A rematch with Undertaker at Wrestlemania? no thank you, I saw it already.

A match with Brock Lesnar? I would be all for that. I would not mind seeing that.

Batista returns to take on Triple H? Id prefer Bryan or Punk but I would not mind that either.

I have no idea how Batista is going to fit into WWE current mold.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*



checkcola said:


> All you have to do is go look up the release of the Marvel movie, I have to imagine he'll leave when its time to make media rounds to promote it.


most definitely... i think he will stay until Summerslam


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*

JR tweets about The Animal's return:



> _"Much respect for @DaveBautista. He worked his ass off to get better bell to bell & to game plan his TV persona. #RAWChristmas #TheAnimal"_
> — Jim Ross (@JRsBBQ) December 24, 2013


http://www.sescoops.com/confirmed-title-match-raw-next-week-jim-ross-batistas-wwe-return/


----------



## TheVipersGirl (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*

_He should go against this man...
_


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*

Batista won't win the title, if he faces Orton, the most likely scenario is that he's gonna job to Orton.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*

I'm fine with his return as long as he doesn't win the Rumble.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*

Guess this gives some extra options for WMXXX.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*



Alo0oy said:


> Batista won't win the title, if he faces Orton, the most likely scenario is that he's gonna job to Orton.


And that's horrible because it means Orton will hold the title til Summerslam most likely. And Orton's reign has been horrible. Just one attempt to put him over after another and it always falls flat.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

AbareKiller said:


> Surprise Rumble winner?


Can't wait to see Batista throwing Bryan over the top rope and The IWC shitting on him :ti


----------



## Unknown2013 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*

I doubt he'll win the rumble since he's so prone to injury. Who would gamble their WM main event on Batista's health?


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*



checkcola said:


> And that's horrible because it means Orton will hold the title til Summerslam most likely. And Orton's reign has been horrible. Just one attempt to put him over after another and it always falls flat.


Who do you suggest be the one to end his reign at WM? (assuming Punk is busy with HHH & Bryan with HBK), wasting the authority payoff would be stupid, since that storyline is designed to build a permanent main eventer, whoever ends Orton's reign is a permanent main eventer.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*



Alo0oy said:


> Who do you suggest be the one to end his reign at WM? (assuming Punk is busy with HHH & Bryan with HBK), wasting the authority payoff would be stupid, since that storyline is designed to build a permanent main eventer, whoever ends Orton's reign is a permanent main eventer.


Ehhh.... getting bogged down in bad fantasy booking is tough because anyone can come up with anything. I figure the pay off will be Cena beating him at Summerslam if he's holding til then. Cena wins in the end is never a bad bet. However, the only time best for biz angle had any heat was opposing Bryan because he was the only one who offered a real contrast, just saying. 

However, I seriously doubt Dave is coming back to job at Mania. He's coming back for one last run before he's too old. He's not a hired job guy like Brock and will get a title reign ala Rock. Just my read on the situation. So, I think he goes over Orton if that's the match at Mania. Which is a horrible pay off to all this television they've built up, but better than Orton the fake champ holding the title for a year basically. To cut to the chase, I never thought Orton worked as a heel champ and I don't think it really means anything for whomever beats him, so I'd rather WWE programming just move on. I've had about enough of Triple H on tv with his boring promos, this dead in the water Authority, and Orton as the champ is the core of that storyline.


----------



## Wwe_Rules32 (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*

cant wait for this


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*

I'm a bit pissed they told us his return date tbh, I marked when Brock Lesnar returned coz I genuinely had no idea he was returning on that date, I wanted to have that feeling with Big Dave again but I look forward to him returning anyway


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*



In Punk We Trust said:


> I'm a bit pissed they told us his return date tbh, I marked when Brock Lesnar returned coz I genuinely had no idea he was returning on that date, I wanted to have that feeling with Big Dave again but I look forward to him returning anyway


Yeah, although we all knew he was coming back (Batista), it would have been nice for a surprise, but hey it generates more interest/money i suppose them advertising the fact.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*

Looking forward to seeing big Dave back.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*

A surprise return would have been epic but it will be good to have him back, I just hope he can still do a decent match that would last longer (and be better) than the Rocks most recent fights.


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*

Glad to have him back, looking forward to see what he does. Adds more depth to the uppercard, good signing.

Just don't want him to win the Rumble.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*



Chan Hung said:


> Will Batista return heel or face? I say face..




Considering how WWE promoted it, he's definitely gonna start as a face.


----------



## rodgersv (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*

Punk vs Batista in an AJ on a pole match at wrestlemania Book it!


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*



Alo0oy said:


> Batista won't win the title, if he faces Orton, the most likely scenario is that he's gonna job to Orton.


no way, he will win (if the match happens) than most likely do the honors to Roman Reigns.

the only way he is losing at Mania is if he faces Taker


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Backstage News on Batista's WWE Return Deal, How the Leak May Have Happened, More Rea*

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...Deal_How_the_Leak_May_Have_Happened_More.html



> - The deal for Batista to return during WrestleMania XXX season is something he and Triple H have been working on for several months now. Batista will be working TV tapings, pay-per-views and even some live events. The deal will see him stick around for at least some time after WrestleMania XXX.
> 
> Before announcing it on RAW last night, the original idea was that he return as a surprise entrant in the Royal Rumble. WWE had copy of the promotional materials that were scheduled to be sent out to local arenas and one theory is that those were sent out prematurely without a notice to hold it back until he had already debuted at the Rumble. To say that WWE officials were upset is an understatement. One WWE source joked that it was a good thing Vince McMahon was overseas visiting troops when the return leaked or he may have killed someone.
> 
> ...


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*

Is he returning full time?


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*



JY57 said:


> no way, he will win (if the match happens) than most likely do the honors to Roman Reigns.
> 
> the only way he is losing at Mania is if he faces Taker


I think they'll wait a bit for Roman Reigns until the 2015 RR, they'll probably book Batista vs Orton like how it was supposed to be at WM22 with Orton going over.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*



superuser1 said:


> Is he returning full time?


Jericho like contract so he will be a short term full guy till he does promotional work for Guardians of the Galaxy (around in July as the movie comes out 8-1-2014). With SummerSlam in August 17 (16 days after the Marvel release) wouldn't surprise me if he works that PPV than he is gone.


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*

WWE continuing its streak of bringing in has beens during WrestleMania season. Basically an attempt to paste over the gaping cracks of a shit product.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*



Alo0oy said:


> I think they'll wait a bit for Roman Reigns until the 2015 RR, they'll probably book Batista vs Orton like how it was supposed to be at WM22 with Orton going over.


if he was leaving after Mania I would say sure, but Batista will stay till the Summer. He can easily have a short reign before leaving and with Hunter pretty much in charge, I doubt he has any problems with making one of his close friends a champion. Pretty sure Vince would like it too.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*



roadkill_ said:


> WWE continuing its streak of bringing in has beens during WrestleMania season. Basically an attempt to paste over the gaping cracks of a shit product.


Those has-beens are much more credible and relevant than most of what they put out there today.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*

Has Been Mania part three.


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*



Marv95 said:


> Those has-beens are much more credible and relevant than most of what they put out there today.


And this is exactly the point. WWE can't build new stars so they throw money at ring-rusted part timers.

What are they going to do in 5-10 years time? Who are they going to bring in then? If people don't want to see Randy Orton and CM Punk now, they sure as shit won't want to see them in their 40's.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Batista Discussion Thread*

10 years from now WWE will be bringing Punk out of retirement to star at WM.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

WWE bringing in dem part-timers. Gotta get those buyrates somehow :lmao. Their inability to create new stars is really showing more than ever.

The fuck are they gonna do in 10 - 15 years time when these guys can't do it any more and Cena's retired?


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

^ New stars sucks a fucking dick.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Batista and Roman Reigns will clear the ring at the Rumble and then square off.

Also, as entertaining as his heel persona was, I see him returning as a babyface.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

http://adf.ly/bAYvF



> *MORE ON BATISTA'S RETURN TO WWE,*
> 
> By Dave Scherer on 2013-12-24 10:43:18
> 
> While word Batista's return was not supposed to get out over the weekend, the reveal of his return was indeed scheduled for Raw last night early last week. The advertising snafu had nothing to do with WWE making mention of Batista's return on Raw last night. So for at least almost a week, WWE has planned to have Batista return at the Raw before The Royal Rumble. He is scheduled to enter that match as well. They are bringing him back the Raw before the Rumble as a way to help spike the rating for the show.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1zw42A82Bk&feature=youtu.be 

video of Batista saying he wants Brock if he returns to WWE (as he is now). There is another video where he says he wants to face Brock or Hunter if he returned as well (can't find it currently, but tis out there)


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



JY57 said:


> http://adf.ly/bAYvF
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There you go. I cant see Batista returning to wwe and not getting what he wants. So I can def see him facing Lesnar at WM as a part of the deal to come back, BUT and a big BUT if Undertaker really wants Brock Lesnar at WM30 then Taker is going to get his way over Batista


----------



## TheVladMan (Dec 25, 2011)

Considering how WWE promoted the video package, Batista's definitely returning as a face. Real shame too because the heel run he had in his last run in the company was freaking brilliant. By far the best work in his career and one of the best heels in the last 10 years.

Can already see Batista and Reigns clearing the ring at Royal Rumble and then square off. What a mark-out confrontation that will be! Just hope WWE doesn't book Batista to win because that would be nothing less than a slap to the face to the roster.


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

With Batista & Roman Reigns in the ring, it feels like a some-what 'History meets future' in a similar prospect of Reigns breaking from his stable to enter a big face-run and possibly winning Rumble. To see Batista & Roman Reigns in the last two would be a great idea.

I see Batista coming back as a face to be honest.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

That "RAW" date where he'll return should definitely generate a good rating!! :vince5


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Get David Arquette in to man that bilge pump after Batista fulfills his 4 dates a year.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

the original plan for WM30 according to The Rock himself was for him to work with Lesnar so who was Taker suppose to wrestle?

Cena ? Sheamus? Kane?


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Would be interesting to see Batista put Roman Reigns over. The guy is 45. I dont see why WWE would want to bank on using Batista as a staple of the company.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Can't wait for Batista's return he was one of my favourites in my early teens when he beat HHH at Mania and was in some epic matches with the Undertaker.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



the fox said:


> the original plan for WM30 according to The Rock himself was for him to work with Lesnar so who was Taker suppose to wrestle?
> 
> Cena ? Sheamus? Kane?


It has to be cena


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



Combat Analyst said:


> Would be interesting to see Batista put Roman Reigns over. The guy is 45. I dont see why WWE would want to bank on using Batista as a staple of the company.


Age is nothing but a number. Look at the shape he,s in he looks atleast 5 years younger. And its not like he has a 25 year career behind him. He debuted at the age of 32 or something so he,s not that banged up. Honestly I could see Batista go for Another 5 years if he wanted to.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

As someone who stopped watching WWE around 2003-2004 up until mid 2012, I'm looking forward to this. I missed a lot of Batista's career. I know his best is behind him but this is still nice.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



roadkill_ said:


> Get David Arquette in to man that bilge pump after Batista fulfills his 4 dates a year.


Nice fake lifetime membership.

:ti


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



The Wrestling Junkie said:


> With Batista & Roman Reigns in the ring, it feels like a some-what 'History meets future' in a similar prospect of Reigns breaking from his stable to enter a big face-run and possibly winning Rumble. To see Batista & Roman Reigns in the last two would be a great idea.


Exactly my thoughts.And one more thing,both of them are :trips2 guys


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

The Wrestling Junkie said:


> With Batista & Roman Reigns in the ring, it feels like a some-what 'History meets future' in a similar prospect of Reigns breaking from his stable to enter a big face-run and possibly winning Rumble. To see Batista & Roman Reigns in the last two would be a great idea.
> 
> I see Batista coming back as a face to be honest.


Yeah That'd be great, might be a bit soon for Roman Reigns but then again the same could of been said about Batista. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Never been a fan of face Batista, but I am happy he's returning. I liked him in Evolution and as a heel, and even though he isn't a top star, he's still a big name and WWE could use him very well.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



The Wrestling Junkie said:


> *With Batista & Roman Reigns in the ring, it feels like a some-what 'History meets future'* in a similar prospect of Reigns breaking from his stable to enter a big face-run and possibly winning Rumble. To see Batista & Roman Reigns in the last two would be a great idea.
> 
> I see Batista coming back as a face to be honest.


*vomits*


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm soooo excited for Batista returning! I immediately liked him since before he joined Evolution! I don't know if i want him to be a heel or face but i'd love to see him against the authority, you can't tame that ANIMAL!!!!
I've always wanted him to have a proper lenghty WWE Championship reign, hopefully that happens although it depends on his contract i suppose.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



The Wrestling Junkie said:


> With Batista & Roman Reigns in the ring, it feels like a some-what 'History meets future' in a similar prospect of Reigns breaking from his stable to enter a big face-run and possibly winning Rumble. To see Batista & Roman Reigns in the last two would be a great idea.
> 
> I see Batista coming back as a face to be honest.


Agreed. Would be awesome to see Batista put Reigns over. Would help Reigns' character a lot and fuel his career.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

The one thing I don't want to see at Mania is Batista/Orton. Those two had terrible chemistry in '08/'09. Lots of good background for a storyline, but I feel the match would be bad.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



Dominick The Donkey said:


> The one thing I don't want to see at Mania is Batista/Orton. Those two had terrible chemistry in '08/'09. Lots of good background for a storyline, but I feel the match would be bad.


Their Armageddon match was good and Judgment Day was held down by a bad DQ finish and little time. Admittedly, I'm a bit paranoid about the match quality but I still welcome it. It's strange because back when Batista was green in Evolution, him and Orton had a few pretty good matches on Raw.


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

WWE once again delaying the start of building new stars by (more than likely) suspending the main title contention on a past star. Once these guys cannot stand anymore much less wrestle and Raws viewership goes below 2 on a consistent level will we finally see some damn new faces. 

But then again, I'm sure they will be feeding them to a returning CM Punk (now half crippled) and Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

HEEL BATISTA PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PTRETTY PLEASE PRETTY PLEASE WITH A CHERRY ON TOP


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

It's funny how distance really does make the heart grow fonder. I was never the biggest Batista fan, although I did enjoy his heel run before he left. It's been more than enough time and the roster is so different that Batista could provide for some great feuds within the foreseeable future. One would assume he is somehow inserted into the Authority angle considering his Evolution connections and his history with Cena. What excites me most is what has already been mentioned. Matches with the likes if Lesnar, Sheamus, Reigns, Cesaro, Punk, Harper, Ryback, and potentially Rusev are all intriguing possibilities. Not to mention rehashes with Orton and Cena. 

All in all it's definitely a good time for a Batista return.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

OHHHH GOD YES!!!!!

Really made my day, Actually feel happy now!!!


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Batista was one of the first guys on the roster to give Bryan a really good spotlight, early in his run. Wouldn't mind seeing a rematch at all. I'd imagine 'Tista will be really hot upon his return. Could make for a great, fresh atmosphere with two explosively popular babyfaces. I doubt we could expect anything more than a random match given the nature of WWE booking, but I'd also take a PPV exchange.

Plenty of great match-ups for Big Dave now. Cesaro, Henry, and Brock spring to mind.

Batista/Orton in 20-fucking-14 as a headline act at Mania 30 though?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

When his theme hits on Raw next month we all will mark the fuck out! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## mvpsuperstar (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

I hope his new face run is similar to his 2005 reign with a little bit of that cocky behavior from 2010


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

It's a sad state of affairs if anyone is truly excited about this.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

This has me marking harder than I have in a long time. I was a huge Batista fan back in the day. Met him in 05 as well. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Never really liked him at all, but I guess he'll bring some star power to the roster. I also hate the fact that I'll have to listen to his shitty ass theme song.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

BASKETBALLS DONT HOLD GRUDGES :batista4 YES!

This glorious day has finally come.


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

I don't miss him he was the shit like cena in 05-7 then wrestling became unwatchable. Same old theme song I liked his first better, same moves, and he isnt a great heel


----------



## AttitudeEraMark4Life (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Anyone think it's possible we might get a Evolution reunion down the road?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



Allur the Elf said:


> Never really liked him at all, but I guess he'll bring some star power to the roster. I also hate the fact that I'll have to listen to his shitty ass theme song.


Put your fingers in your ears


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Calling it right now that Batista's WrestleMania opponent will be none other than Big E Langston. Read an interview a few days ago with Big E and he said that he is sure that Batista will come back and other shit so maybe they will do the damn thing.


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Ryback is doing nothing important since his program with CM Punk. Anyone else see Batista vs. Ryback at WrestleMania? It seems entirely possible, if not probable.

Personally? I WANT TO SEE HEEL BATISTA!!! AKA THE BEST BATISTA!!! Who else would be a better enforcer for Triple H's Authority? Evolution 2.0 would be complete.

Batista vs. CM Punk! Batista vs. Daniel Bryan! These should be Batista's main feuds in 2014


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Batista is going to join the Authority, and become the champion at some point.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Just came to me randomly but want to do a great spot of turning him heel? Think Triple H post WrestleMania X7. Randy Orton along with Triple H in a suit are tearing into one of Bryan/Punk post match and his theme hits with the place exploding. 

Triple H with that worried look watches on Batista comes storming to the ring with a chair or something and immediately goes nose to nose with Orton (with the crowd likely going nuts) only to then nail the babyface in the ring to continue the beatdown before Orton/HHH/Batista all stand triumphant to close out a show.


----------



## Rasfene (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Batista mentioned he wanted to fight Cena for revenge so Cena is likely to be his first opponent. In order to avoid the match being similar to Cena-Brock, I think Batista will win on his first ppv. (as opposed to Brock, Jericho, RVD). Batista will turn face after beating Cena. (because everyone knows we hate Cena)


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



Rasfene said:


> Batista mentioned he wanted to fight Cena for revenge so Cena is likely to be his first opponent. In order to avoid the match being similar to Cena-Brock, I think Batista will win on his first ppv. (as opposed to Brock, Jericho, RVD). Batista will turn face after beating Cena. (because everyone knows we hate Cena)



lol there's no way Batista goes over Cena. No way. 

He is going to be built like a monster/strong heel just like remasked kane, big show, brock, henry, ryback etc purely to be fed to Cena. Monster's exist now only to job to Cena. 

Surely people know this by now?


----------



## KingofKings1281 (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



optikk sucks said:


> HEEL BATISTA PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PTRETTY PLEASE PRETTY PLEASE WITH A CHERRY ON TOP


It looks like you might get your wish.

"Dave Bautista
@DaveBautista
I can't wait to get to Cheesefest in Hoakietown and punch somebody right in the f'n face! Playtime's over children."


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

The WWE has to deliver the match that should have happened years ago. Batista vs Lesnar.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

C'MON!! :batista4 C'MON!!!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



truk83 said:


> The WWE has to deliver the match that should have happened years ago. Batista vs Lesnar.


I'd hate to see that match honestly.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

You wanna make WM 30 a huge freaking deal compared to the last 8 years? Lesnar vs Batista is the way to go. Do it.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

KingofKings1281 said:


> It looks like you might get your wish.
> 
> "Dave Bautista
> @DaveBautista
> I can't wait to get to Cheesefest in Hoakietown and punch somebody right in the f'n face! Playtime's over children."


Yeah I loved it when lawler said it like it wasn't pg lolz


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Batista Vs. Lesnar might be good if they do all out in a No DQ match or something. Otherwise I just see it being really slow. Dont see either being a "leader" and really controlling the match good enough.

Dont remember Orton/Batista being that good either. But im sure they would deliver in a No DQ enviroment aswell. However, top title matches are rarely gimmick matches at Wrestlemania. 

I really dont know. Batista/Bryan I think would be great but the match shouldnt take place at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



Gold Frankincense and Grrr said:


> Put your fingers in your ears


But that's going to potentially damage my ears I can't do that man.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



Allur the Elf said:


> Never really liked him at all, but I guess he'll bring some star power to the roster. I also hate the fact that I'll have to listen to his shitty ass theme song.


Shitty ass theme song?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Batista article on yahoo

http://sports.yahoo.com/news/bringing-back-batista-great-move-wwe-044400741--spt.html


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



xD7oom said:


> Shitty ass theme song?


Yes. Shitty ass fucking theme song.


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

yaaAAAAaaawn


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Fuck yeah! I was always a Batista fan.


----------



## JBL_911 (Dec 20, 2013)

*batista's next feud ?!*

everybody is waiting for the great return of the animal batista at 20 JAN 2014 ,,

who will be next opponent to our ANIMAL ?

and what is the best scenario for this ?

:gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun:


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Hopefully they can build up Ryback in time for Wrestlemania.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Don't want Batista/Orton singles.

I want the 3 way between Orton, Tista & Cena.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



Cliffy Byro said:


> Don't want Batista/Orton singles.
> 
> I want the 3 way between Orton, Tista & Cena.


Add Brock and make it an OVW reunion.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Is it too much to ask for Brock vs. Batista and then do Cena vs. Taker at XXX?


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

At first I was somewhat happy with him returning, but the crap I'm hearing I'm not to excited. 

Batista vs Lesnar or Batista vs Reigns please. Anything else I wouldn't care for. It would seem so wrong for Batista to win the rumble, he doesn't need it at all he'll be crazy over anyway. He's won it already, a second time is really unnecessary. He's not as big as Rock or Lesnar is. And wwe is gonna try and make him out to be just that.


----------



## Kenny89 (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

I can't wait for batista to return. It will add some much needed star power to the roster.
And I want him to feud with orton for the wwe title.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Who do you guys think would win a Batista/Lesnar match? Both guys will be in the company for the foreseeable future and both guys need a win (Lesnar because of his poor record and Batista because it's his first match back). IMO it'd make much more sense to put Lesnar over because he's younger and will be with the company for the next few years. I really can't see this match happening because of that dilemma though.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

#Mark said:


> Who do you guys think would win a Batista/Lesnar match? Both guys will be in the company for the foreseeable future and both guys need a win (Lesnar because of his poor record and Batista because it's his first match back). IMO it'd make much more sense to put Lesnar over because he's younger and will be with the company for the next few years. I really can't see this match happening because of that dilemma though.




Lesnar is better in every single way. So him.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Batista back?!*



Happenstan said:


> Oh the hate is coming. Just wait until Batista's return pushes CM Punk a rung down the ladder. His fans will go gorilla dick on Dave's face.


Seeing as he will have a Jericho like contract, he won't be around enough to knock anyone down the ladder. Just a special attraction star.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



Turbo Man said:


> I'd hate to see that match honestly.


Why would you hate to see it? I'm not a fan of either guy but I wouldn't mind seeing it because it would be a BIG match up between two monsters who have (to my knowledge) never faced each other on the main roster (I know they wrestled in OVW).


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



Christmas Nostalgia said:


> Why would you hate to see it? I'm not a fan of either guy but I wouldn't mind seeing it because it would be a BIG match up between two monsters who have (to my knowledge) never faced each other on the main roster (I know they wrestled in OVW).


Yeah it's a BIG match up between 2 monsters but I just don't know if I will be a fan of the matches as promos. I guess that big match feel can outweigh what I feel will be bad. 

Would Batista have to be face if that match would happen? I'd much rather see Orton vs Lesnar in the future.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

I'm not very against this, though I don't see why the WWE couldn't make it a surprise return. More views on that Raw, so what?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



Turbo Man said:


> Yeah it's a BIG match up between 2 monsters but I just don't know if I will be a fan of the matches as promos. I guess that big match feel can outweigh what I feel will be bad.
> 
> Would Batista have to be face if that match would happen? I'd much rather see Orton vs Lesnar in the future.


Segments would probably be good, as for the match? I'm not sure. Lesnar can be capable of great matches, it could suck though.

At least Batista/Brock isn't a rematch of some sort, it's a fresh big match-up that would draw.

Orton vs Lesnar would be hilarious to potentially see Brock beat down on Orton's frail body.


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

The sad thing is that people don't understand that WWE is a business. Batista vs. Brock is going to draw big for WWE and there are chances that is going to be a good match with Brock in it. Goofs, geeks and scrubs will never draw a penny in pro wrestling. Deal with it.


----------



## li/<o (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

^
I honestly rather see Batista vs Brock than Brock vs Taker. The only real threat out there right now against Takers streak is Cena no one else comes to close to be a threat to the streak itself. Other than that if its not Batista vs Brock, than probably going for Ortons for the titles.


----------



## AmazingTyler (Apr 10, 2013)

*Top 2 guys you want Batista to face?*

If you had to narrow it down to 2 Superstars you want Batista to face who would they be? For me itd be 1. BROCK LESNAR 2. RYBACK


----------



## kwab (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Top 2 guys you want Batista to face?*

Brock Lesnar and Sheamus.


----------



## Genesis187 (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: Top 2 guys you want Batista to face?*

Lesnar and Reigns.


----------



## NMPunk (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Top 2 guys you want Batista to face?*

After the Shield breaks up,Regins


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Top 2 guys you want Batista to face?*



kwab said:


> Brock Lesnar and Sheamus.


This is exactly what I want.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Top 2 guys you want Batista to face?*

Money match with Lesnar, job, then put over Reigns or Wyatt and GTFO.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Top 2 guys you want Batista to face?*

:brock and :reigns

Sheamus honorable mention


----------



## Sonnen Says (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: Top 2 guys you want Batista to face?*

Why Ryback?!


----------



## BigSams50 (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: Top 2 guys you want Batista to face?*

Lesnar and Goldust


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: Top 2 guys you want Batista to face?*

Zach Ryder and Hornswoggle.


----------



## Marrow (Sep 3, 2010)

*Re: Top 2 guys you want Batista to face?*

I want to see Sheamus vs Batista because it'd be a solid big-man match. I want to see Lesnar vs Batista just for the trainwreck it'd likely be.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

Ryback and Sheamus. Come at me haters!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Top 2 guys you want Batista to face?*

Lesnar/Daniel Bryan/Ryback


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

Fatal 5 way.

Brock vs Batista vs Sheamus vs Cesaro vs Reigns

Do it.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

The Brock match I want to see the most is Brock/Orton. Both guys are amazing workers that seem like they can mesh really well together. Plus, having that bout for the world title would mean Brock would win the rumble and just the visual of Brock tossing out random guys is worth the PPV price alone. 

As for Batista, I'd have him beat Sheamus at Mania then have him work with Punk, Bryan, Orton, Cena and others at the following PPVs.


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



Wagg said:


> The sad thing is that people don't understand that WWE is a business. Batista vs. Brock is going to draw big for WWE and there are chances that is going to be a good match with Brock in it. Goofs, geeks and scrubs will never draw a penny in pro wrestling. Deal with it.


The match itself will be terrible on screen though. On paper it will draw though. I guess that's all that matters to you dudes who apparently see a percentage off of WWE PPV buys?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Who i'd like Batista to face:

Sheamus
Lesnar
Reigns


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



CM Jewels said:


> The match itself will be terrible on screen though. On paper it will draw though. I guess that's all that matters to you dudes who apparently see a percentage off of WWE PPV buys?


Batista vs. Lesnar would be a great match. This just shows how little people know about match ups or what would make a potentially good match. It almost reminds me of how everyone and their mother was writing off Batista and Undertaker for Wrestlemania 23 when any sensible person could see why that match would be good. It's the same reason why Batista vs. Lesnar would be, and it's that both men are usually protected enough that they would just beat the shit out of each other. That's all it would be. Two men just having an all out brawl and brutalising each other. Batista and Lesnar aren't some terrible wrestlers like Goldberg since I've seen people trying to compare this match to the one from Wrestlemania 20 in other threads. Each man can put on a great match, and have put on great matches with various wrestlers in the past.


----------



## TheVladMan (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Top 2 guys you want Batista to face?*

Batista vs. Reigns. If you ask me, I would say this match symbolizes "The Past vs. The Future" very well because right now, Reigns seems to be in a similar position that Batista was at the beginning of his career and looks like he'll go on to have a very successful career like Batista did. The similarities with Batista being in Evolution and Reigns being in Shield are uncanny as both were the powerhouse enforcers of their respective groups and while many people saw them as the least talented of the group, they also saw them as them as the biggest standout as well as future main eventers. Batista had the look, the build, the presence. the physique, the intensity and the presentation that Reigns currently does. While this match does look like the separation of Shield and them going their own ways, it would be a huge way to kick off Reigns' singles career by feuding with a big star in Batista.

Batista vs. Lesnar. And here we are, The Animal taking on The Beast in a very huge box office appeal bout. These two, along with Cena and Orton, are WWE's biggest stars that came out of OVW in 2002 and they've always been kept away from each other. The face to face confrontation would be insane and the match would be badass and unpredictable.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

I doubt Batista/Brock will be a bad match. Using Goldberg as proof makes no sense since that match failed because neither guy was into it and they just wanted to take their paycheck and leave.



#Mark said:


> The Brock match I want to see the most is Brock/Orton. Both guys are amazing workers that seem like they can mesh really well together. Plus, having that bout for the world title would mean Brock would win the rumble and just the visual of Brock tossing out random guys is worth the PPV price alone.


Agreed completely. Brock and Orton have only had one televised match before and it was a squash in 2002. If you watch it, you can see there's a certain chemistry between the two that makes a future one-on-one match promising on paper at least.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Top 2 guys you want Batista to face?*

Brock Lesnar & Roman Regins


----------



## The B Team (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Top 2 guys you want Batista to face?*

DB and CM Punk


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: Top 2 guys you want Batista to face?*

At mania? Lesnar and Lesnar Only. Otherwise id like to see him against punk,Sheamus and Reigns.


----------



## Adrianm (Oct 28, 2012)

*Re: Top 2 guys you want Batista to face?*

Sheamus, reigns and lesner


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Top 2 guys you want Batista to face?*

Brock and Sheamus


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Top 2 guys you want Batista to face?*

Lesnar :mark: :mark: :mark:
Reigns :mark:


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Top 2 guys you want Batista to face?*

Lesnar, Reigns and Sheamus. Does anyone know if Batista can even still go? Seriously, Brock might destroy him.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: Top 2 guys you want Batista to face?*

Sheamus and CM Punk


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: Top 2 guys you want Batista to face?*

Lesnar. After that, I don't really care.


----------



## BadAssBillyGunn (Aug 4, 2013)

*Re: Top 2 guys you want Batista to face?*

What does Batista even look like these days? Did he start using steroids again? 

I wouldn't mind Batista and Undertaker at WrestleMania again. 

CM Punk and Bryan.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Bo Dallas and Samuel Zayn.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Top 2 guys you want Batista to face?*

I'd want to see interesting, exciting, fresh matches and the top 2 guys to pull that off with Batista are :bryan3 :brock


----------



## Zuperman (Dec 9, 2012)

*What's The Point Of Ryback When Batista Returns?*

What's the point of Ryback whenever Batista returns? All Ryback is...is the next generation of the powerhouse of the WWE and he failed at that. 

Now Batista is back, will Ryback be overshadowed?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: What's The Point Of Ryback When Batista Returns?*

What in the hell does Batista coming back have to do with where Ryback is at? Ryback was DONE as soon as he lost to Mark Henry's fat falling on him.


----------



## Zuperman (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: What's The Point Of Ryback When Batista Returns?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> What in the hell does Batista coming back have to do with where Ryback is at? Ryback was DONE as soon as he lost to Mark Henry's fat falling on him.



Because they have similar gimmicks....


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: What's The Point Of Ryback When Batista Returns?*

Ryback is borderline lower card act whereas Batista is bonafide star for the main event scene.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: What's The Point Of Ryback When Batista Returns?*

Ryback is right now in midcard mode...no comparison at the moment.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: What's The Point Of Ryback When Batista Returns?*

Batista is a 44 year old man who won't be in the WWE very long.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: What's The Point Of Ryback When Batista Returns?*

Ryback is pointless anyways. Nothing to do with Batista really, he already took up space.


----------



## Kaban (Jun 28, 2011)

*Is Batista coming back on a full schedule or a part-time schedule like Lesnar?*

Is it known yet if Batista will be working a full schedule like he did before leaving? Or is he going to do the Brock Lesnar thing where he appears for maybe 4-5 matches a year?


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: What's The Point Of Ryback When Batista Returns?*

They could spend the month making Ryback look somewhat credible (have him defeat Big Show or someone) and then feed him to Batista for a 30 second squash. It'd make Batista's return seem strong. Ryback's never going to get over anyway, so what do they have to lose?


----------



## RebelArch86 (Apr 23, 2013)

*Re: What's The Point Of Ryback When Batista Returns?*

Ryback still better than batista


----------



## RebelArch86 (Apr 23, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Wtf is everyone so excited about 2 star Main Events for?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Is Batista coming back on a full schedule or a part-time schedule like Lesnar?*

No idea. But I've heard he's doubled his moveset. Now he's up to 4!!!


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

How about as an opponent for Batista? Besides Big E is going to be the guy who takes the bulldozer role away from Ryback, Davey boy isn't going to have anything to do with that.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

I've heard he's doubled his moveset. Just think!!! 4 whole moves!!


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: What's The Point Of Ryback When Batista Returns?*



RebelArch86 said:


> Ryback still better than batista


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: Is Batista coming back on a full schedule or a part-time schedule like Lesnar?*

I'm pretty sure its more of a Jericho, RVD type schedule.


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Is Batista coming back on a full schedule or a part-time schedule like Lesnar?*

He's not young nor passionate enough anymore for a full time schedule. Nor is he the sort of attraction that Brock Lesnar is to command his rare contract. Thus he is coming back under a Jericho type deal more befitting his stature.


----------



## Barry Horowitz (Oct 31, 2013)

I want him to face himself in the mirror, feel guilt and pay back all the money he dishonestly earned from his shitty matches and forced promos.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sandow_hof (May 14, 2013)

*Re: Top 2 guys you want Batista to face?*

Royal rumble final four- Daniel Bryan, Brock lesnar, Batista and reigns!!

EC- Cena, Bryan, punk, Brock, Batista, hhh!

WM- Batista vs Reigns


----------



## My Pet Pikachu (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Top 2 guys you want Batista to face?*

Brock Lesnar and Sheamus. Dolph Ziggler to see how he'd sell Batistas moves.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Top 2 guys you want Batista to face?*



kwab said:


> Brock Lesnar and Sheamus.


This. I'd rather see him against them (for the matches sake), although a Batista/Regins confrontation would be :mark:


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: Top 2 guys you want Batista to face?*

Probably Lesner like everyone else has said

but I can't help but think how much I would love for him to put over the Wyatt family.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Top 2 guys you want Batista to face?*



MachoMadness1988 said:


> :brock and :reigns
> 
> Sheamus honorable mention


Couldn't agree anymore.


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

*Re: Top 2 guys you want Batista to face?*

Brock Lesnar's the only opponent I'm really itching to see him go up against. I guess seeing him interact with Roman Reigns or a heel Sheamus would be great, too.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Top 2 guys you want Batista to face?*

:cena4 :brock


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



Choke2Death said:


> I doubt Batista/Brock will be a bad match. Using Goldberg as proof makes no sense since that match failed because neither guy was into it and they just wanted to take their paycheck and leave.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed completely. Brock and Orton have only had one televised match before and it was a squash in 2002. If you watch it, you can see there's a certain chemistry between the two that makes a future one-on-one match promising on paper at least.


Well said my friend. Merry Christmas to you as well!


----------



## wwe4universe (Aug 12, 2013)

*Re: Top 2 guys you want Batista to face?*

Lesnar and Cm Punk. 

Sheamus and Reigns are alright, but not a must see type of match for me. I would prefer to build reigns further before facing batista.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

REIGNS and PUNK... And maybe Jericho


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Top 2 guys you want Batista to face?*

I just hope he isn't being brought back to dessimate the Shield. But it would set up a decent feud with Reigns. Then again at this point neither Reigns, nor Batista can carry a singles feud and I can't foresee then having good chemistry. 

Immediately though, I'd like to see him inserted in the main authority storyline as Orton's partner against Cena/Punk/Bryan. That said, his vignette carried heavy face undertones. It would be foolish for them to bring another face in an already face-heavy upper card.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Other than Batista/Brock, Batista/Bryan is the match I really wanna see. Batista/Punk too. I would love to see Cesaro face him as well, but I doubt we'll ever get that match.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Brock Lesnar, Sheamus , Del Rio or The Rock... So I can gladly skip the match and he doesn't get the chance to beat someone I actually like


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Looks like I'm in the minority for NOT being excited about Batista's return. He's very (very) boring in the ring.


----------



## Broadside (Sep 4, 2011)

*Re: Top 2 guys you want Batista to face?*

Lesnar and Reigns. An original opinion I know.


----------



## BeastBoy (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: Top 2 guys you want Batista to face?*

Reigns would be perfect but he isn't "over" [yet]. Lesnar's a possibility but I wouldn't really bet on watching two men with ring rust having a botchfest of a match that Maffew will cream over. Quite frankly Batista may not have someone to match up with. And God forbid it's Undertaker again. Leave Undi to Rock or Hogan.


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: Top 2 guys you want Batista to face?*



BeastBoy said:


> Reigns would be perfect but he isn't "over" [yet]. Lesnar's a possibility but I wouldn't really bet on watching two men with ring rust having a botchfest of a match that Maffew will cream over. Quite frankly Batista may not have someone to match up with. And God forbid it's Undertaker again. Leave Undi to Rock or *Hogan*.


fpalm 

Lesnar, Reigns, Orton, Sheamus, Cena, HHH, Ryback, Punk, Bryan. He'll stick around for a while so it seems so if hes wrestling raws or every PPV for the next 6 months Id love some matches between these guys. But more importantly Lesnar and Reigns if we only get two matches.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Top 2 guys you want Batista to face?*

Lesnar and Bryan.


----------



## em dubya (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: What's The Point Of Ryback When Batista Returns?*

What's the point of batista when batista returns? with the lack of talent in the WWE today i cant believe they bought back a wrestler whose lack of talent does nothing at all to enhance the product. new ric flair in the making. saggy fucking belly button tattoo is a bonus.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Top 2 guys you want Batista to face?*



Sonnen Says said:


> Why Ryback?!


Why not Kanyon?


----------



## Eclairal (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Top 2 guys you want Batista to face?*

Brock Lesnar if he is a face or Bryan or Punk if he is a heel


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Top 2 guys you want Batista to face?*

Brock Lesnar and Sheamus indeed.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Is Batista's return good for WWE?*

It depends on how well they book him


----------



## Berkajr (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: Is Batista's return good for WWE?*

yes


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Is Batista's return good for WWE?*

of course it is. He was one of the most popular guys when he was around.


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: Top 2 guys you want Batista to face?*

Cena and Lesnar.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Top 2 guys you want Batista to face?*

Lesnar - I think they can give us a great intense no-dq fight.
Cena - They had some great matches. The best was Summerslam 2010.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: Is Batista's return good for WWE?*

Of course it is. Batista is a mega star.


----------



## JC10 (May 11, 2013)

*Re: Top 2 guys you want Batista to face?*

I certainly don't want him to face anyone that can't carry him. I see many Sheamus and Reigns answers, how could they pull of an interesting match out of him? We don't even know how Reigns will fare as a singles wrestler. Crowd would be chanting boring after 5 minutes. That being said, Bryan, Punk and Orton. Lesnar...i don't know, could be brutal, could be sloppy and slow.


----------



## bacardimayne (May 13, 2012)

*Re: Top 2 guys you want Batista to face?*

Heath Slater and Bad News Barrett

Minute long squashes that keep Batista out of anything important on the WrestleMania card and keep him from taking up someone's time who could be doing something better.


----------



## JC10 (May 11, 2013)

*Re: Is Batista's return good for WWE?*

Of course. How could it be bad to have another main eventer on the roster?


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: Is Batista's return good for WWE?*

Absolutely. The roster needs some star power and he definitely brings that.


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: Top 2 guys you want Batista to face?*

Lesnar and Reigns, would be good matches.


----------



## LOL Mic Skills (Dec 13, 2013)

*Re: Top 2 guys you want Batista to face?*

Lesnar 
Ryback 
Reigns 
Cesaro 
Big E 

for WM30 i think Batista vs Lesnar or Ryback would be good, if they dont do anything with the Shield then add Reigns to the mix as well


----------



## Garmonbozia (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Top 2 guys you want Batista to face?*

:brock and unk


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Top 2 guys you want Batista to face?*

CM Punk and Cody Rhodes


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Top 2 guys you want Batista to face?*

I'd say Sheamus for sure.

And I'd love to see him face off with Lesnar, or if he's a heel, a feud with CM Punk now would be great.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Top 2 guys you want Batista to face?*

Lesnar and Bryan


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Top 2 guys you want Batista to face?*

Sheamus, Cesaro and Bryan are probably the only guys he could have a decent match with at this stage so one of them.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

It is interesting that they announced his return instead of having it be a surprise or having him be a surprise entrant in the Royal Rumble. Guess this means he is in the RR too


----------



## fija1001 (Apr 2, 2012)

Id like him to beat punk and lose to lesnar! 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DutchSchultz (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Dave is hungry for dat part timer contract. What a f'n hypocrite. After all that talk about PG rating he's coming back. WWE needs to focuse on creating new stars. DEAL WITH IT SMARKS.


----------



## JimCornette (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: What's The Point Of Ryback When Batista Returns?*



em dubya said:


> What's the point of batista when batista returns? with the lack of talent in the WWE today i cant believe they bought back a wrestler whose lack of talent does nothing at all to enhance the product. new ric flair in the making. saggy fucking belly button tattoo is a bonus.


No point whatsoever if they're gonna book him against guys like Cena, Orton and HHH, which I assume they will do. But don't compare Batista to Flair, because Ric is completely superior.



chargebeam said:


> Looks like I'm in the minority for NOT being excited about Batista's return. He's very (very) boring in the ring.


I agree, sadly not many seem to share this opinion...


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: What's The Point Of Ryback When Batista Returns?*



JimCornette said:


> I agree, sadly not many seem to share this opinion...


Sadly? Yeah, how fucking sad that people are positive about something for a change. Gotta bitch some more!


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Why on Earth do people want to see Batista/Punk again? We saw this in 08 and again in 09 and it was average at best. If Batista is around part time shouldn't he be in fresh matches we haven't seen before like against Lesnar or Reigns?


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

I like Batista when he is just standing there with his mouth shut in his trunks, or, when he shuts his mouth and stands there in a sharp suit.


Otherwise, yawn.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

I'm with Happenstan for once when it comes to Punk... I don't want to see him face Batista. I was actually there live for their GAB match in 08 and it wasn't anything special. I mean, if Batista will be competing weekly, sure, fit a Punk/Batista match in there at some point, but don't make a whole feud or PPV match out of it. Give us some fresh Batista matches for the Pay Per Views(so yeah, no Batista/Orton at Mania for the titles either, please). Ultimately, Brock/Batista is what I want to see... maybe at Summerslam? Would be awesome. Batista/Reigns could also be great as well if Reigns proves to be capable in singles competition.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



Happenstan said:


> Why on Earth do people want to see Batista/Punk again? We saw this in 08 and again in 09 and it was average at best. If Batista is around part time shouldn't he be in fresh matches we haven't seen before like against Lesnar or Reigns?


Punk is booked much differently now than in 08-09. He was booked like a joke compared to now. Just like Taker/Punk was much better this year than previous years.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



CHIcagoMade said:


> Punk is booked much differently now than in 08-09. He was booked like a joke compared to now. Just like Taker/Punk was much better this year than previous years.


No he wasn't. Not in their 08 match at Great American Bash anyway. That was near the beginning of his 1st WHC run. It ended shitty but at the point of the match with Batista he wasn't a joke by any stretch of the imagination. 09 was just a few Raw matches...no real feud.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

His returned being leaked and therefore this video package being created sucks for him and WWE. A big surprise return like Jericho this year and sort of for Brock would have been great for Batista. 

I'm really not sure where they will put him. There is only one title and his negotiations with HHH to return would have been main eventing or he wouldn't have returned. If face, like I said earlier, all I can think of is he walks out and takes out both Orton and Cena to big pops showing he is the tweener, and we get a triple threat.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

I'm not really excited for the return (and not for any reason pertaining to Batista's skills or my personal opinion of him). I just hate this "here's the date a guy is returning" BS like they did with RVD. I could understand if they're trying to build interest for post-WM PPV's, but we're officially on the road to WM, FFS, surprise us. You don't need to bait viewers and take all the fun out. Why not have him return as a surprise Rumble entrant? Or anything besides just telling us the date and taking away any suspense or excitement that would stem from a spontaneous live return? They did that with Taker too (sort of), by showing a clip of him wrestling on a house show seconds before making his return.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

:mark: for Batista's return. He'll give a nice boost of star power for the RTWM and it will be great to have him back. I'd personally kill for his return gimmick to be THE CRUSHER OF DREAMS where he basically comes out and says Vince/Hunter begged him to come back so they could have real stars for Wrestlemania and not angry little men BOOM you fanboys mad because I'm pushing your lovers a rung down the Mania ladder?

:batista4

Also can't wait to hear DAT THEME MUSIC once again. :mark:


----------



## TheStig (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Hes back to face big stars so people shouldnt get their hopes up. This could all be to give hhh a mania match or batista vs lesnar to see who the real beast/animal is and the latter is probably more likely. Would make no sense for him to go after the title so something in the rumble will happend and they go from there.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



Starbuck said:


> :mark: for Batista's return. He'll give a nice boost of star power for the RTWM and it will be great to have him back. I'd personally kill for his return gimmick to be THE CRUSHER OF DREAMS where he basically comes out and says Vince/Hunter begged him to come back so they could have real stars for Wrestlemania and not angry little men BOOM you fanboys mad because I'm pushing your lovers a rung down the Mania ladder


:lmao Get outta my head.


----------



## Contrarian (Apr 21, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Apparently he will be facing Orton at Mania, not sure if it will be for the title. It's definitely pushing Punk down the card unless Austin returns.


----------



## max314 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Marked when I saw his promo on _RAW_.

Batista is back, bitches.


----------



## NMPunk (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

This would be amazing if he came back as a heel and feuds with Cena who kayfabe caused him to quit so We keep Cena off the Title and give it to Punk or Bryan


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Punk's not the only one that's gonna be pushed down the card when Batista returns. :bryan3 rton2 (once he's not champion)

Regardless, I'm excited for Batista's return. Theme music is :mark:


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

hopefully they do Batista vs Brock Lesnar before he leaves.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Batista should be facing Lesnar at Mania, I'll be pissed if he goes for the title at Mania.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



Happenstan said:


> No he wasn't. Not in their 08 match at Great American Bash anyway. That was near the beginning of his 1st WHC run. It ended shitty but at the point of the match with Batista he wasn't a joke by any stretch of the imagination. 09 was just a few Raw matches...no real feud.



You know very well he wasn't booked anything like he is today, I remember you having huge doubts over Punk vs Lesnar well look how that ended....unk2

Anything Punk did before 2011 MITB is so much different to anything he would do now, I think they could have a decent feud, I prefer to see others before it but in no means would it lack quality.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

If Batista works a full-time schedule, I would certainly not be against a Batista/Punk TV match or something.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*






Legend.






Legend. Chris Benoit's ghost with that GermanSuplex outta nowhere.

+






:mark:


----------



## The Cowboy!! (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

To be honest, I lack interest in this! It was evident he'd be back at some point!


----------



## Crona (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

*Yawn*... Not too excited about this, never really was a fan of Batista, though he did have a pretty cool entrance theme.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



GoToSl33p said:


> You know very well he wasn't booked anything like he is today, I remember you having huge doubts over Punk vs Lesnar well look how that ended....unk2
> 
> Anything Punk did before 2011 MITB is so much different to anything he would do now, I think they could have a decent feud, I prefer to see others before it but in no means would it lack quality.


And I admitted the match was great but the build up to it was off. I admit my mistakes, unlike some. And no Punk wasn't booked then like now..no one is. The guy has been pushed far too excessively IMO. He hasn't lost to a full timer in a singles match since 2011. That's pathetic. But to pretend he wasn't booked as a serious competitor in that match with Batista is a straight up fallacy. Punk has never been booked as "a joke" since he joined the WWE. Even when he wasn't looked at as a serious guy by Vince he was ruling over ECW as ECW champion... you know the same spot they were gonna put Benoit in until the incident. The same spot they were gonna put Angle in until he left. What a joke, right? 

Also for the record I said their 08 feud was average not lacking all quality.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

I think some of ya'll are getting in way over your heads.

I think he's just staying until like May. That's it. No where in those reports say that he is staying after Wrestlemania


...I think.


----------



## Rasfene (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Batista has gotta fight Cena first? 

1. He wanted revenge against Cena before he left.
2. Cena has pretty much nothing to do since losing the title.

As for Orton, he will either take on bryan or cm punk...

Undertaker should take on brock.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

http://www.wwe.com/inside/polls/who-do-you-most-want-to-see-batista-fight-when-he-returns

poll on who you want to see Batista face when he returns:

Randy Orton (36 %) and Brock Lesnar (33 %) right now are the top 2


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

^Yup. I voted Orton as well. Even though he like other part-times doesn't "deserve" to face the champion immediately upon return, I don't really care about who else does or doesn't. I just want to see the feud and get it over with. Of all the people in the WWE to face, Orton (followed by Cena) is the one that makes the most sense to me personally as the last I ever saw of Batista was Evolution.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

If Brock does the same PPV's next year (WM/ER/SS), then they may do Batista/Brock after Mania. Not so sure though IMO.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

^ If Batista willing to work SummerSlam (it is 16 days after Guardians of Galaxy comes out and he doesn't have another movie in line) I can see it headlining that PPV.


----------



## teamdiscoverych (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



JY57 said:


> http://www.wwe.com/inside/polls/who-do-you-most-want-to-see-batista-fight-when-he-returns
> 
> poll on who you want to see Batista face when he returns:
> 
> Randy Orton (36 %) and Brock Lesnar (33 %) right now are the top 2


I doubt we see batista vs lesnar. There would only be 1 or 2 possible promos between the two. not enough heat between the two to make it epic


----------



## Mikhael Coal (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

I can't wait to see THE ANIMAL, Batista, UNLEASHED once again on the WWE!

I hope he takes down WWE's Apex Predator, Randy Orton.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

more on Batista's last run & contractual status from Bryan Alvarez (new F4Weekly Newsletter):



> WWE announced the return of Big Dave Batista to WWE. He will be returning on the Raw prior to the Royal Rumble, wrestling on that show, and likely winning the event and going on to face Randy Orton at WrestleMania. Batista, who will turn 45 just prior to his re-debut, left the company several years ago due to his disappointment in the PG direction. He has been doing movie roles of late including Guardians of the Galaxy. The idea is that this is not a one-time Mania deal, but rather a "last run" that could go as long as two years, with the exception of time this summer spent promoting his film. He is said to be in great shape, although he has been plagued for years by muscle tears, and at 45, we should cross our fingers that he makes it through this last run unscathed.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Ugh, two years of this old man. Hopefully, the Marvel Movie springboards him to more opportunities in Hollywood.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

I didn't like him when he was younger so why the fuck would I like him when he's even more washed up? His return will meaningless because he's going to a company that isn't capable of producing an entertaining anymore. He should have gone to TNA where at least he could have done something new and actually made an impact in the Wrelsting World. People will be hating him after the first month passes.


----------



## PartFive (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Who knows how big 'Guardians of the Galaxy' is gonna be. It has a pretty nice cast Dave's lucky to be in there. They might give him the belt around the time it premiers.


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Batista vs Orton as the main event as wrestlemania would be a huge mistake and an incredibly boring match. Batista has already feuded with orton, cena, taker and hhh. Why not have something more original and have him go against cm punk, Bryan or the sheild. 

Wrestlemania 30 is worrying me it could easily fall flat on its face. They need to take the opportunity to build the newer guys, I can't see how Batista can bring anything to the show that punk and Bryan can't. They are far better than Batista ever was and Batista never really had the crowd behind him like they do with punk and Bryan.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

I am excited about his return, but not for Orton/Batista


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



DanM3 said:


> Batista vs Orton as the main event as wrestlemania would be a huge mistake and an incredibly boring match. Batista has already feuded with orton, cena, taker and hhh. Why not have something more original and have him go against cm punk, Bryan or the sheild.
> 
> Wrestlemania 30 is worrying me it could easily fall flat on its face. They need to take the opportunity to build the newer guys, I can't see how Batista can bring anything to the show that punk and Bryan can't. They are far better than Batista ever was and *Batista never really had the crowd behind him like they do with punk and Bryan.*


I take it you've not been watching wrestling very long then? Batista was a bigger star than both Bryan and Punk combined. His rise to the top coincided with a big increase in business for Raw and WWE in general. WWE has been building newer guys. CM Punk was given a big opportunity and a title reign which lasted longer than 400 days, and whilst he's done well, he's obviously not reached the heights of a star like Batista or Cena or Triple H etc. Sheamus also received a big push as did Del Rio. If these stars actually managed to be big enough draws, WWE wouldn't be so reliant on older stars still.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

I would love for Batista to be around for a few years.


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Something about Batista making his return a week prior to the rumble and then winning the Royal Rumble makes me think that either the WWE has no fucking clue on how to build a storyline anymore, or the dirtsheets have never been fuller of blatant bullshit.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



JY57 said:


> more on Batista's last run & contractual status from Bryan Alvarez (new F4Weekly Newsletter):


Orton vs Batista at WM. :mark: I'd rather one of them faces Lesnar but I'll settle with this if Orton vs Punk is the alternative.



DanM3 said:


> Batista vs Orton as the main event as wrestlemania would be a huge mistake and an incredibly boring match. Batista has already feuded with orton, cena, taker and hhh. Why not have something more original and have him go against cm punk, Bryan or the sheild.
> 
> Wrestlemania 30 is worrying me it could easily fall flat on its face. They need to take the opportunity to build the newer guys, I can't see how Batista can bring anything to the show that punk and Bryan can't. They are far better than Batista ever was and Batista never really had the crowd behind him like they do with punk and Bryan.


Talks about new guys... mentions CM Punk. :ti


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

He's not winning the Rumble a week after his return, nor do I think he's facing orton at Mania(maybe No Way Out--yes I'm calling it that).


----------



## prodandimitrow (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Do you guys think Batista v Lesnar can be a good draw?


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

WWE are just killing all these returns, RVD returning and what do they do? they announce it? Now they announce Batista's returning. Why would they do this it just defeats the point of the return and the shock factor.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



jackbhoy said:


> WWE are just killing all these returns, RVD returning and what do they do? they announce it? Now they announce Batista's returning. Why would thye do this it just defeats the point of the return and the shock factor.


I agree. I liked it better when they just showed up. WAY more exciting.


----------



## MizisWWE (Dec 1, 2010)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



DanM3 said:


> Batista vs Orton as the main event as wrestlemania would be a huge mistake and an incredibly boring match. Batista has already feuded with orton, cena, taker and hhh. Why not have something more original and have him go against cm punk, Bryan or the sheild.
> 
> Wrestlemania 30 is worrying me it could easily fall flat on its face. They need to take the opportunity to build the newer guys, I can't see how Batista can bring anything to the show that punk and Bryan can't. They are far better than Batista ever was and Batista never really had the crowd behind him like they do with punk and Bryan.


1 Bryan and Punk are not better as they would be bigger stars and should be bigger with their resumes. Dave won it once and was a set main eventer and draw. They be more wanked by some but not better much like how Cena is bigger and better than them in reality

2. Dave never had a crown behind him, lol go listen to them Batista chants, go watch bitches crying in the audience as he surrendered the world title begging him not to, and go check whose contract signing holds the highest rating in the history of spike TV


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



DragonSleeper said:


> I agree. I liked it better when they just showed up. WAY more exciting.


Kinda hard to do that when his WWE bookings are released to the world. The Jericho RR return last year was a fluke. I don't see that happening again anytime soon in this social media age.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Oh my fucking god We are Right back Where We started 4 Fucking years ago!


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

I don't want Batista vs Orton at Wrestlemania whatsoever. I don't mind Batista having a big match at 'Mania but I don't want him in the title picture at this point in time. Maybe down the line. But not now.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> Please let him return as a heel. Face Batista is a bit boring, heel Batista can be godly at times.


I agree. I hope he's with HHH for WM season then they rift apart for a big time summerslam match

Orton will face punk for the wwe title at WM. Book it


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



jackbhoy said:


> WWE are just killing all these returns, RVD returning and what do they do? they announce it? Now they announce Batista's returning. Why would they do this it just defeats the point of the return and the shock factor.


Indeed, a wrestler returning without a announcement can have so much more epicness to it, like Jericho's return. Imagine the noise during the Royal Rumble when his music hits and the crowd realizes it.... But they rather want to make it public to get more money for more people viewing seeing the news is out he is back.


----------



## MizisWWE (Dec 1, 2010)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

People here act like wwe didn't announce the return of Godfather, Goldust, and Perfect at the Royal Rumble, NWO at No Way Out, Goldberg, Jericho, and countless others before.


----------



## TheStig (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



Necramonium said:


> Indeed, a wrestler returning without a announcement can have so much more epicness to it, like Jericho's return. Imagine the noise during the Royal Rumble when his music hits and the crowd realizes it.... But they rather want to make it public to get more money for more people viewing seeing the news is out he is back.


Dont counter your own point in the same post, makes you look stupid. To have jericho announced in the rumble wont get any more buys so they could have him as a suprise but to have a suprise batista return at the rumble is a stupid business move. I understand your logic in the end but doing stupid moves like that wont benefit wwe.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*How long Batista is expected to stay in WWE - Wrestling news*

http://www.wrestlingnewssource.com/news/32577/Update-On-How-Long-Dave-Batista-Might-Stay-With/



> Source: F4WOnline.com
> 
> In an update on Dave Batista's future with WWE, it's being reported that Batista will not just be coming back for a short time or even just part-time. The former World Champion is expected to stick around for maybe a few more years, although he is expected to take some time off around the summer to promote his movie.
> 
> So as of right now, "The Animal" is expected to have a full-time run with WWE for a couple years.


:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Great news! WWE is in desperate need for star power and true main eventers and Batista will defiantly provide that.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*





Almost 1 million views :mark:


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Watched his documentary again last night. Seriously can't fucking wait for his return, and the fact that it's sounding more and more like a proper, full time, long term run makes it all the better.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Zigberg said:


> Watched his documentary again last night. Seriously can't fucking wait for his return, and the fact that it's sounding more and more like a proper, full time, long term run makes it all the better.


Yeah I agree it'll be great to have him back full time just wish Brock was around more too.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

It'll be good to see him back, RVD did better than I expected and Goldust has found the fountain of youth. I'm not interested in seeing him go for the title against Orton at Wrestlemania, he'll be 45-years-old but a match against his buddy, Triple H somewhere down the card would be fine.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: How long Batista is expected to stay in WWE - Wrestling news*



King Gimp said:


> http://www.wrestlingnewssource.com/news/32577/Update-On-How-Long-Dave-Batista-Might-Stay-With/
> 
> 
> 
> :mark: :mark: :mark:


THIS IS MAJESTIC :mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Yeah huge 2014 news! The fact that Batista is back for a couple years is sweet!! :clap

Can't wait for his theme music to hit!


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Tbh the only that could possibly interest me in Batista's return, is if we end up having : Evolution( Orton, HHH, Batista) vs The Shield


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Jan 20th can't get here quick enough!


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Pretty excited for his return. Hopefully he remians "The Animal" and not generic smiling, happy babyface #98,756


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Batista's dick is going to run wild in NXT and in the Total Divas looker room. I can see him stealin Cena's girl and then feuding over who fucked Nikki better.


----------



## GabeC19XX (Dec 29, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

There's no doubt Batista is going to win the Royal Rumble.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

GabeC19XX said:


> There's no doubt Batista is going to win the Royal Rumble.


Has cm punk ever won a rumble?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



Wagg said:


> Batista's dick is going to run wild in NXT and in the Total Divas looker room. I can see him stealin Cena's girl and then feuding over who fucked Nikki better.


You actually got me chuckle , Its obvious Dave is gonna leave his mark on locker room :clap

Plenty of New Divas to get to know , wooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



GabeC19XX said:


> There's no doubt Batista is going to win the Royal Rumble.


Yep. I'll eat my own shit if he doesn't. Unless he gets eliminated by Roman Reigns or something. That's the only two scenarios I see happening.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

GabeC19XX said:


> There's no doubt Batista is going to win the Royal Rumble.


To be honest I'd be surprised if he did as he's only just coming back but then again they could have him win it as he's likely facing Orton at Mania.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



etrbaby said:


> Tbh the only that could possibly interest me in Batista's return, is if we end up having : Evolution( Orton, HHH, Batista) vs The Shield
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Oh my god, you've cracked it!

Triple H manipulated Batista into coming back for the sole purpose of reforming Evolution and burying The Shield himself. I can picture it now:

The scene is Wrestlemania, XXX.

The match? Evolution vs. The Shield.

At the end of probably an amazing match, it is Triple H vs. Roman Reigns, the rest are all knocked out on the outside of the ring from some huge spots.
Triple H is near the turnbuckle, woozy. Roman Reigns charges in for the spear, just narrowly, Triple H avoids the spear sending Reigns into the turnbuckle. Reigns turns around and Triple H pedigrees his head into the floor. 1, 2, 3. Triple H(and the rest of Evolution) beats The Shield.

Next day on RAW The Shield is seen arguing in the back, Ambrose calling Reigns weak, Rollins calling Ambrose too egotistical, yadda yadda yadda.

Rollins v Ambrose v Reigns is announced for Extreme Rules.

:HHH
TRIPLE H
:buried
BURY!


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

cmpunkisgod. said:


> Oh my god, you've cracked it!
> 
> Triple H manipulated Batista into coming back for the sole purpose of reforming Evolution and burying The Shield himself. I can picture it now:
> 
> ...


That would be pretty good but it'd be heel vs heel and the whole break up thing would be good but I'd rather they face each other at mania than at extreme rules.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



cmpunkisgod. said:


> Oh my god, you've cracked it!
> 
> Triple H manipulated Batista into coming back for the sole purpose of reforming Evolution and burying The Shield himself. I can picture it now:
> 
> ...


I'm on the "HHH buries talent" bandwagon, but that's hardly burial, just going against Evolution is big enough for the Shield & give them enough exposure to make their break up a semi-mainevent angle.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Alo0oy said:


> I'm on the "HHH buries talent" bandwagon, but that's hardly burial, just going against Evolution is big enough for the Shield & give them enough exposure to make their break up a semi-mainevent angle.


Yeah I agree and it's a bigger way to split them up to because of the loss.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



GabeC19XX said:


> There's no doubt Batista is going to win the Royal Rumble.


If you take Punk and Bryan out, yes, he has a big chance of winning the match. And I'd hate it.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

I predict Brock vs. Batista, main event for Summerslam. Would love it at XXX, but Brock vs. Taker is all but confirmed at this point.


----------



## Spittekauga (Jul 21, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Wonder if he's going to be face or heel?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Heel Batista is the best Batista so, heel please.


----------



## donalder (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Did you remember 2012? all the dirtsheets say that Jericho won and finally Sheamus won,this year Batista will win the rumble according to the dirtsheet,but for me Bryan or Punk will win.


----------



## wweuniverse23 (May 19, 2011)

*Batista Return - Face or Heel?*

I enjoyed Batista last run as the egoist heel before he left the company. 

Have Batista return and be the heel by joining Triple H and Randy Orton in the Authority. 


WWE has alot of babyfaces right now, CM Punk, Daniel Bryan, John Cena, and probably Romain Reigns/Ryback soon.


----------



## wwe4universe (Aug 12, 2013)

*Re: Batista Return - Face or Heel?*

depends on matchup. Reports are saying he will face orton. Most likely as a face


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Batista Return - Face or Heel?*

Batista is promoting movies and has the nostalgia feel from the fans, I bet he comes back as a face. I bet they tease an angle where he is coming back to join with his buddies Triple H and Orton but Batista attacks them and the fans go nuts.


----------



## Cash4Gold (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: Batista Return - Face or Heel?*

He's gonna get huge pops I'm sure. I doubt they'll bring in a big "movie star" and turn him heel.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: Batista Return - Face or Heel?*

He'll get cheered as he's been away for so long and he was known for being a face.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



Happenstan said:


> Kinda hard to do that when his WWE bookings are released to the world. The Jericho RR return last year was a fluke. I don't see that happening again anytime soon in this social media age.


So was Rock's 2011 return. idk how they kept that shit under wraps.


----------



## MizisWWE (Dec 1, 2010)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



CHIcagoMade said:


> So was Rock's 2011 return. idk how they kept that shit under wraps.


Because as Rock has said, the only one he dealt with was Vince. He and Vince made the agreement verbally and Vince told no one, just kept it all to himself.


----------



## Ahmed0YM (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

hope he won't face Orton


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: Batista Return - Face or Heel?*



Maelstrom21 said:


> I bet they tease an angle where he is coming back to join with his buddies Triple H and Orton but Batista attacks them and the fans go nuts.


Would be epic


----------



## rpaj (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

THE BEAST vs THE ANIMAL


----------



## teamdiscoverych (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Batista costs Cena the match with Orton. Cena goes on to beat batista...Batista goes on to fight punk or bryan at WM as authority vs underdogs. But attention still is focused on cena vs orton again


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



CHIcagoMade said:


> So was Rock's 2011 return. idk how they kept that shit under wraps.


And in result we got the single biggest RAW pop of the PG era:mark:


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



Boots2Asses said:


> And in result we got the single biggest RAW pop of the PG era:mark:


Ever see Ziggler's cash in, or Brock's return?

Yeah, no.


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

I wonder which diva he will go after first


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



Boots2Asses said:


> And in result we got the single biggest RAW pop of the PG era:mark:


Brock Lesnars return and Chris Jerichos return at the rumble were much bigger pops


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



Boots2Asses said:


> And in result we got the single biggest RAW pop of the PG era:mark:


Are you mad? Lesnar's pop on his return made Rock's sound like a pin drop.


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

^^And in Rock's hometown, at that!


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

I can't see Batista or Lesnar being in a title match at WM. For one, neither are going to be around after WM.

Second, that means I don't see Batista winning the Rumble, and I don't see Lesnar beating the winner of Cena/Orton since the actual Rumble winner will basically win by default since everyone knows Lesnar is leaving afterward (just like everyone knew Rock was losing to Cena).

However, I do see Lesnar and Batista locking it up at WM in a non-title match, Bryan winning the rumble, and facing one of Cena/Orton at WM.

Batista/Lesnar
HHH/Punk
Bryan/Orton (Bryan finally wins w/o interference against Orton)
Taker/Cena


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



RhodesForWHC said:


> Ever see Ziggler's cash in, or Brock's return?
> 
> Yeah, no.


Or Punk's entrance at Money in the Bank '11.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

WhereIsKevinKelly said:


> I can't see Batista or Lesnar being in a title match at WM. For one, neither are going to be around after WM.
> 
> Second, that means I don't see Batista winning the Rumble, and I don't see Lesnar beating the winner of Cena/Orton since the actual Rumble winner will basically win by default since everyone knows Lesnar is leaving afterward (just like everyone knew Rock was losing to Cena).
> 
> ...


Batista is going to be around after Wrestlemania he's coming back full time so there no reason why he can't win the rumble and challenge for the title at mania and Lesnar will be around to build up a match for Extreme Rules so he could win the title so either could end up facing Orton at Wrestlemania.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



Raw2003 said:


> Batista is going to be around after Wrestlemania he's coming back full time so there no reason why he can't win the rumble and challenge for the title at mania and Lesnar will be around to build up a match for Extreme Rules so he could win the title so either could end up facing Orton at Wrestlemania.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


The guy is 45. He is not coming back full time, and he has a movie to promote in August.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Batista is winning the Rumble. It's no coincidence he's returning on the Raw before. He'll return on Raw, announce his intentions to win the Rumble and become champion and he'll do both of those things. He's a major star, he's always wanted to be "undisputed" champion", he's returning right before the event and he's sticking around, it makes perfect sense.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Zigberg said:


> Batista is winning the Rumble. It's no coincidence he's returning on the Raw before. He'll return on Raw, announce his intentions to win the Rumble and become champion and he'll do both of those things. He's a major star, he's always wanted to be "undisputed" champion", he's returning right before the event and he's stick around, it makes perfect sense.


I Agree


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



Zigberg said:


> Batista is winning the Rumble. It's no coincidence he's returning on the Raw before. He'll return on Raw, announce his intentions to win the Rumble and become champion and he'll do both of those things. He's a major star, he's always wanted to be "undisputed" champion", he's returning right before the event and he's sticking around, it makes perfect sense.


Unfortunately, it's quite possible.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Batista video saying he's ready to take on Brock Lesnar :mark: :mark: :mark: DO IT WWE!!!!


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

I am excited to see Batista return. I was always a fan of his since he turned on Triple H in the evolution days. He got stale as a babyface and I stopped caring but loved his last heel run. I will mark out if he returns as a heel but Im sure he will be coming back as a babyface. Im pretty sure he is going against Lesnar at WM XXX. 

I can see Batista demanding a title shot and Lesnar confronting him starting a feud for a WWE championship no. 1 contendership after WrestleMania. 

If he is returning as a heel (which would be awesome), I hope he gets his win over Cena at WM.


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



Chan Hung said:


> Batista video saying he's ready to take on Brock Lesnar :mark: :mark: :mark: DO IT WWE!!!!


Would be interesting to see


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

I'm not ruling out the possibility of a Batista/Hunter main event at Mania.

If Dave gets hot and stays hot i can totally see Orton being quietly removed in favour of Hunter.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Can Batista save WWE?*

Since he will be returning full time I think he can be the dominant powerhouse WWE champ that the company hasn't had since he left. I say give him the belt and let him crush people for the next year.


----------



## HJ23 (Dec 26, 2013)

*Re: Can Batista save WWE?*

No.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: Can Batista save WWE?*

It doesn't need saving. Still nice to have him back though, I'd rather he not hold the title for more than ~2 months still.


----------



## Kevin_McAdams (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Can Batista save WWE?*

I honestly want just a solid 6 months out of him before he heads out again.


----------



## Moxie (Nov 7, 2013)

*Re: Can Batista save WWE?*

Save it from what?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Can Batista save WWE?*

Save it from what? lol nothing is wrong


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: Can Batista save WWE?*

No wonder Vince is stuck in 2010. Because of overpaid primadonnas like Lesnar, Orton, Batista, Del Rio and company tools Sheamus, Cena and Triple H are relevant forever.


----------



## Kid Nickels (Dec 9, 2013)

*Re: Can Batista save WWE?*

I'd consider Lesnar much more of a "savior" than Batista. At least Lesnar would bring credibility to the title.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Can Batista save WWE?*

"Save the WWE"... isn't John Cena a 100 mil a year brand? The WWE doesn't need saving.


----------



## Organically Over (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: Can Batista save WWE?*


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Can Batista save WWE?*

By "saving" I'm guessing you're asking if he will help improve the product? Only good writing, good booking and forethought will improve the WWE.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: Can Batista save WWE?*

WWE doesn't need saving and if it did Batista wouldn't be the man to do it :ti


----------



## HJ23 (Dec 26, 2013)

*Re: Can Batista save WWE?*










There is only one man who can save the WWE


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Can Batista save WWE?*



Moto said:


> By "saving" I'm guessing you're asking if he will help improve the product? Only good writing, good booking and forethought will improve the WWE.


Glad someone laid it out clearly. Batista is back for one last run before he gets too old. He isn't writing the shows. Improving the product starts with Triple H as the head of creative. Its on him.


----------



## CurryKingDH (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: Can Batista save WWE?*

Save the WWE? :jericho invented that


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: Can Batista save WWE?*



checkcola said:


> "Save the WWE"... isn't John Cena a 100 mil a year brand? The WWE doesn't need saving.


The WWE needs to be destroyed, and the fans who are sick of it need to stage a walkout in protest or a riot after all those shitty shows they have gotten because Daniel Bryan and Dolph Ziggler would never get a redeeming title win ever again, only for John Cena to steal the glory from them for Vince's profit.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

*Re: Can Batista save WWE?*

The WWE doesn't need to be saved from anything so i don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: Can Batista save WWE?*

What's a Batista?

I completely forgot about him. He isn't needed.


----------



## TheWeasel (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Can Batista save WWE?*

Yeah "save" is a bit drastic but his intensity can certainly help improve the product, if he gives us what he gave us in his last few months in the company we'll see an improvement. Batista is a guy that the majority generally care about, ergo more matches and feuds to get a good response. Does the WWE need saving? No, Is there room for improvement? Yes, can Bastista provide this? Yes.


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: Can Batista save WWE?*

Save it from what? Is an evil dragon emperor going to destroy their HQ.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: Can Batista save WWE?*

Basketballs don't hold grudges :batista2


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Can Batista save WWE?*

Save it from what? Some of the deepest talent pool in years and some of the best wrestling ever showcased on WWE? Save it from guys who can actually go, and aren't just gym sculpted and sprayed in bronzer?

Heaven forfend.


----------



## weedwizard420 (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: Can Batista save WWE?*

naw he's shite


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Can Batista save WWE?*

*What exactly does the WWE need saving from? Apart from the fact it's not the most entertaining show ever, they're doing pretty well. With that in mind, a creative mastermind is what they need and Dave Batista certainly is not that.*


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Can Batista save WWE?*



Asenath said:


> *some of the best wrestling ever showcased on WWE?*


the hell are you watching?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

New pic released of Batista as Drax, in Guardians of the Galaxy


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



THANOS said:


> New pic released of Batista as Drax, in Guardians of the Galaxy


Looks like he re-gained muscle as in the old batista is back! :mark: :dance:dance


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



Chan Hung said:


> Batista video saying he's ready to take on Brock Lesnar :mark: :mark: :mark: DO IT WWE!!!!



:cp.. THIS IS WHAT WE NEED!!! not Batista vs Orton


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Can Batista save WWE?*

I think he means help the product get out of this shit hole its in.

I wouldn't say completely, but he could really help the situation, he will make the product alot more enjoyable for people, we just have to see how they use him though.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Can Batista save WWE?*



Asenath said:


> Save it from what?* Some of the deepest talent pool in years and some of the best wrestling ever showcased on WWE?* Save it from guys who can actually go, and aren't just gym sculpted and sprayed in bronzer?
> 
> Heaven forfend.


Huh? :aries2


----------



## NMPunk (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Can Batista save WWE?*

WWE is Screwed when all of their kid fans grow up


----------



## NMPunk (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Can Batista save WWE?*



wrestlinggameguy said:


> Basketballs don't hold grudges :batista2


:kobe8 Yes they do


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Can Batista save WWE?*

What kind of idiot calls himself nWo4Lyfe420?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Can Batista save WWE?*



NMPunk said:


> WWE is Screwed when all of their kid fans grow up


And then they'll be saved when newer, younger kids replace those kids turned teenagers


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: Can Batista save WWE?*

Batista will not save WWE, however, if his contract really is for 2 years, he'll add star power and some possible new feuds, making Raw better. It just depends on how they use Batista, and if he's going to have matches every week on Raw, unlike Lesnar or the Rock. The only thing that can "save" (as is, change WWE back to how it used to be) is either going back to TV14, or staying PG, but not being as Cena/kids focused as it is alot of times now. You can have a good PG wrestling product (look at WCW when it was better than WWF before it fell apart), but to have a good PG show you have to base it around interesting characters, non-predictable storylines, and most importantly, good matches.


----------



## Rasfene (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

One man alone can't save WWE. 

IMO, WWE should stop protecting its wrestlers. They should make everyone and give everyone a chance to work a promo. They should just get people like Lesnar, Ziggler, Rhodes to speak out live in the ring. 

If they screwed up, we get a good laugh. If they don't, then it means its not too bad.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Can Batista save WWE?*



NMPunk said:


> WWE is Screwed when all of their kid fans grow up


Did you think people stop giving birth to future fans during Cena's career? :davos


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



Zigberg said:


> Batista is winning the Rumble. It's no coincidence he's returning on the Raw before. He'll return on Raw, announce his intentions to win the Rumble and become champion and he'll do both of those things. He's a major star, he's always wanted to be "undisputed" champion", he's returning right before the event and he's sticking around, it makes perfect sense.


This is the sad truth unfortunately.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



RhodesForWHC said:


> Ever see Ziggler's cash in, or Brock's return?
> 
> Yeah, no.


Brock's was huge but still not as loud as Rock's. And lol at the Ziggler mention.



Stone Hot said:


> Brock Lesnars return and *Chris Jerichos return at the rumble* were much bigger pops


lolno.



Zigberg said:


> Are you mad? Lesnar's pop on his return made Rock's sound like a pin drop.


unk2



Bryan D. said:


> Or Punk's entrance at Money in the Bank '11.


*RAW pop*. And it still wasn't louder.


----------



## Agentpieface (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



jackbhoy said:


> WWE are just killing all these returns, RVD returning and what do they do? they announce it? Now they announce Batista's returning. Why would they do this it just defeats the point of the return and the shock factor.


To gain more viewers on the date that they do return and to make sure people tune in.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Lesnar vs Batista, now.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Haha, two user's with Rock related username's red repping me for saying Lesnar's pop was bigger than his, which is clearly was. So sad.


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Is Batista actually still as large as he once was?


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

The pop for the Rocks return was incredible. Louder than Lesnar or the aforementioned examples.
No, it ain't cos I love the Rock but it's the truth.

Rock is gonna lay the smackdown on Brock at Wrestlemania 30. :mark: (I wish)


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



MrEvans said:


> The pop for the Rocks return was incredible. Louder than Lesnar or the aforementioned examples.
> No, it ain't cos I love the Rock but it's the truth.
> 
> Rock is gonna lay the smackdown on Brock at Wrestlemania 30. :mark: (I wish)


No, it is because you love The Rock, because it's quite clearly not the truth. The Rock is one of my all time favourites, but being a blinded, deluded mark aside, I simply cannot fathom how anyone can say his 2011 return pop was bigger than Lesnar's in 2012 when it's so blatently, painfully wrong.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



InTheAirTonight said:


> Is Batista actually still as large as he once was?


No, but he's still a built SOB.

Here's a pic of him years back:











And this is a more accurate pic of him today:


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Never cared for Batista

Sheamus out injured so Trips calls up his old workout buddy


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



Chan Hung said:


> No, but he's still a built SOB.
> 
> Here's a pic of him years back:
> 
> ...


Actually, below is the most accurate pic of his current size since he just finished up with Guardians of Galaxy about a month ago and is likely in the same shape still.



Spoiler: Current Batista Size


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



Zigberg said:


> No, it is because you love The Rock, because it's quite clearly not the truth. The Rock is one of my all time favourites, but being a blinded, deluded mark aside, I simply cannot fathom how anyone can say his 2011 return pop was bigger than Lesnar's in 2012 when it's so blatently, painfully wrong.


Lesnar (11:05 for the pop)





Rock (1:44 for the pop)





The Rocks is clearly louder and more widespread :lmao


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



MrEvans said:


> Lesnar (11:05 for the pop)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Deluded mark is deluded.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Yes, clearly. Despite the video evidence. :lmao


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Lesnar returned the day after Mania which is the most jumping crowd of the year. It's like thinking Zigger's title win is bigger than Punk's because it got a better pop.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Thought this was a Batista thread. Another Rock mark joins, look what happens...


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Sorry, my favourite wrestler was one of the major pioneers of the the Attitude era.

mayb if i lyk the shield, ziggler, punk and sandow dat will make me iwc material


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

It's just i read about Brock/Rock pops and wondered what that has to do with Batista, guess i missed something, like if Batista's can top them.....


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Aha, that's fair enough man.

I just saw the post and thought no way in hell was that right so just felt like throwing some evidence into the mix against someone who's still upset the Rock left for the movie business.
-

OT: It's hard to predict Batista's future. I think it all depends on his in ring ability and what he's like with the crowd. The reports said he was going to be back full time for a while right? Will he be a big player in the main event scene or just in the chamber and fucked off for a while?


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Batista's pop could have topped them if it was left as a surprise. As it stands, it'll be big, but people are expecting his return now so it doesn't have the same 'aargh what is happening, holy shit' aspect. If you remember his surprise return at Raw just after Wrestlemania 25, the crowd was going crazy for a good long while when he was cleaning up. This could've been much bigger since he's been gone for a few years.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Sure Batista is here until around June/July, then i'm sure he has a movie out. Could do Summerslam too.


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Nah I agree with the "deluded" Rock mark. His return pop was definitely louder than Brock's.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



MrEvans said:


> Yes, clearly. Despite the video evidence. :lmao


Video evidence that proves you completely and utterly wrong, and only serves to highlight your painful, blatant, fanboyism when it comes to The Rock.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Smh can we get back to talking about Batista!?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



The Caped Crusader said:


> *Batista's pop could have topped them if it was left as a surprise.* As it stands, it'll be big, but people are expecting his return now so it doesn't have the same 'aargh what is happening, holy shit' aspect. If you remember his surprise return at Raw just after Wrestlemania 25, the crowd was going crazy for a good long while when he was cleaning up. This could've been much bigger since he's been gone for a few years.


While that is generally the case, it's not always. HHH's return in 2002 (which was hyped up) having a much bigger pop than his (first) return in 2011 (which was a complete surprise) is evidence of this. With the way they're hyping Batista's return and getting people amped up, if the crowd is ready, Batista will receive a thunderous pop regardless, maybe even bigger than if he caught the audience off guard. 

Oh, and Rock's return pop in 2011 is arguably the biggest return pop of all time... not to knock Lesnar's in 2012, but there's no comparison. I'm expecting Batista's to be similar to Lesnar's in 2012.


----------



## Organically Over (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Brock Lesnars pop was way bigger than The Rock, sorry Rocky fans and revisionists. It's not his fault though, Brock's return was the RAW after Wrestlemania which always has the hottest crowd of the year. The entire crowd was chanting we want Brock before he came out.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Perhaps a small glimpse of what we may see between Batista and Orton


----------



## Rasfene (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



The Caped Crusader said:


> Batista's pop could have topped them if it was left as a surprise. As it stands, it'll be big, but people are expecting his return now so it doesn't have the same 'aargh what is happening, holy shit' aspect. If you remember his surprise return at Raw just after Wrestlemania 25, the crowd was going crazy for a good long while when he was cleaning up. This could've been much bigger since he's been gone for a few years.


WWE did not want to leave it as a surprise. 

They could sell a lot more tickets by announcing batista's return which is what they are doing now. They got a lot of pop from Brock but I am not sure about the money. Would they get a lot more money if they had announced Brock's return beforehand?


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



The Caped Crusader said:


> Batista's pop could have topped them if it was left as a surprise. As it stands, it'll be big, but people are expecting his return now so it doesn't have the same 'aargh what is happening, holy shit' aspect. If you remember his surprise return at Raw just after Wrestlemania 25, the crowd was going crazy for a good long while when he was cleaning up. This could've been much bigger since he's been gone for a few years.


I am a Batista fan,but don't think any other *PG era RAW pop* will top The Rock's return pop.However,Batista's surprise pop could have bettered Lesnar's pop most definitely.

And agree with you,Batista did got some huge pops in his time,and his crowd reactions were awesome as well.


All in all,I'm pumped up for the return of my second favorite wrestler of all time:mark:


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

HHH's return pop was the biggest of all time.


----------



## VGooBUG (Jul 4, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

batista isnt the star that brock or the rock was when they returned, plus brock had the epic post wrestlemania crowd. dont see him coming close to their ovations


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



Rasfene said:


> WWE did not want to leave it as a surprise.
> 
> They could sell a lot more tickets by announcing batista's return which is what they are doing now. They got a lot of pop from Brock but I am not sure about the money. Would they get a lot more money if they had announced Brock's return beforehand?


Night after WM are typically always sold out iirc.


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Can Batista save WWE?*



just1988 said:


> *What exactly does the WWE need saving from? Apart from the fact it's not the most entertaining show ever, they're doing pretty well. With that in mind, a creative mastermind is what they need and Dave Batista certainly is not that.*


Horrible PPV buyrates and TV ratings . The wwe might be doing , somewhat, decent financially but it is becoming more and more irrelevant each year . Now we are used to 2. ratings for raw , and it is declining eah year, how low can it go ?


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

I'm willing to say that there's absolutely no way Batista wins the Rumble.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



funnyfaces1 said:


> HHH's return pop was the biggest of all time.


Hogans montreal pops say hi


----------



## Rasfene (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



DARTH COCK said:


> Night after WM are typically always sold out iirc.


Yeah that's probably why they keep brock's return secret because it won't make a difference.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



#Mark said:


> I'm willing to say that there's absolutely no way Batista wins the Rumble.


I agree with you


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe..._Young_Back_at_Home_Matt_Hardy_Interview.html



> - There have been conflicting reports on Batista's WWE return deal with some reports saying he's only returning for WrestleMania XXX and other reports saying he's around until SummerSlam. Batista's deal will see him return for two years or longer. It's being considered a "last run" for The Animal.
> 
> Partial source: F4Wonline.com


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

JY57 said:


> http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe..._Young_Back_at_Home_Matt_Hardy_Interview.html


I think he's most likely around until after Summerslam and with Batista being in his mid 40's this is obviously his last run.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

I read that Brock vs. Batista is a match that is indeed in consideration. As to when one report i read says it may be after Mania. Although i hope it's sooner lol


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



Chan Hung said:


> I read that Brock vs. Batista is a match that is indeed in consideration. As to when one report i read says it may be after Mania. Although i hope it's sooner lol


That video of Paul Heyman talking about Batista makes me think the match will be sooner then we think at least I hope so


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Lesnar/Batista is a wet dream of fans that like big men wrestling, so I can definitely see it happening. I wouldn't mind this BUT I much rather would like to see Lesnar win the WWE Title again, go on a beast run and then they can eventually do Lesnar/Batista when Lesnar wants to quit, because we all know Batista will need to go fuckin' over anyway.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



Chan Hung said:


> I read that Brock vs. Batista is a match that is indeed in consideration. As to when one report i read says it may be after Mania. Although i hope it's sooner lol


If Batista is here 'till Summerslam, and if Brock works Summerslam again this year, perfect opportunity there.


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Honestly though, who cares? If the entertainment of Spotlight on me all the time Batista isn't there, and he's just gonna be the basic as hell bland animal, who really cares?


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



Zigberg said:


> Video evidence that proves you completely and utterly wrong, and only serves to highlight your painful, blatant, fanboyism when it comes to The Rock.


Butthurt that the Rock moved on to the Hollywood? 


all that starpower is blinding your senses and filling your jealousy and bitterness. :rock4


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

I'm really interested in seeing how Batista returns heel of face. I would love it if he on the go home show to the Rumble he attacks both Cena and Orton and holds up both belts. This thrusts him back into the main event, and it shows he is a tweener. The good (Cena), the bad (Orton) and the ugly (Batista)... WM XXX


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



Lariatoh! said:


> I'm really interested in seeing how Batista returns heel of face. I would love it if he on the go home show to the Rumble he attacks both Cena and Orton and holds up both belts. This thrusts him back into the main event, and it shows he is a tweener. The good (Cena), the bad (Orton) and the ugly (Batista)... WM XXX


Any big star that has been away from a few years returns as a face. You just can't get around it.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



Quasi Juice said:


> Any big star that has been away from a few years returns as a face. You just can't get around it.


You mean getting face crowd responses or being face? Because Brock came back heel.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Shikamaru said:


> You mean getting face crowd responses or being face? Because Brock came back heel.


Not at first she was a tweener till he fully started his feud with cena.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

WWE.com is asking if the fans want to see Batista as the "noble hero" or "ruthless villain."

http://www.wwe.com/inside/polls/which-side-of-batista-would-you-like-to-see-when-he-returns


----------



## RagingJerichoholic (Dec 16, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

What's the point of having Batista back when he's just going to be fed to Cena?:faint:


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

how the fuck do you know that he's going to be fed to Cena? Another dumb assumption based on the bullshit that the 2 stupid fucks Meltzer and Alvarez write.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



Wagg said:


> how the fuck do you know that he's going to be fed to Cena? Another dumb assumption based on the bullshit that the 2 stupid fucks Meltzer and Alvarez write.


Everybody gets fed to Cena eventually.You don't need Meltzer to tell you that, all you have to do is watch.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



CHIcagoMade said:


> Everybody gets fed to Cena eventually.You don't need Meltzer to tell you that, all you have to do is watch.


WWE put Batista over Cena in the very first match they had. They're not going to feed Batista to him. He's the same superstar they protected against even Undertaker. The same superstar who had Shawn Michaels essentially made a bitch for him in their rivalry. Batista only jobbed to Cena in 2010 three times because he was on his way out. Now that he's back for a final run, he'll more than likely beat Cena if they ever have a match just as a favour. I think people have forgotten just how protected he was because he's been gone for 3 years.


----------



## mvpsuperstar (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Im hoping for a Batista/Brock tease on January 20th. That would get fans amped for the Rumble


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

mvpsuperstar said:


> Im hoping for a Batista/Brock tease on January 20th. That would get fans amped for the Rumble


Yeah it would but I think it's best saved for a big PPV like Wrestlemania or Summerslam, Batista will be in the rumble.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## mvpsuperstar (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



Raw2003 said:


> Yeah it would but I think it's best saved for a big PPV like Wrestlemania or Summerslam, Batista will be in the rumble.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Im just asking for a snack, not a full meal. WWE used to tease WM main events around the RR (Brock/Goldberg as an example) so Im fully expecting a Batista/Lesnar face-off on Jan 20th or the 27th if Batista wins the rumble (Brock is the self-appointed #1 contender).


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Brock Lesnar and Batista main eventing Wrestlemania XXX.

...lol


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Batista's match at RR.*

What do you think he'll do at RR? Is he gonna be in the Rumble or is he gonna have his own match?


----------



## WWE2014 (Jan 4, 2014)

*Re: Batista's Match on RR.*

he'll probably win the rumble match


----------



## RadGuyMcCool (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Batista's Match on RR.*

Rumble.
He returns 6 days before the PPV, thats not enough time to set up any real fued other than a throw-away match.
It'd be easier for him to just show up and say he's entering the RR match.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Batista's Match on RR.*



WWE2014 said:


> he'll probably win the rumble match


Hopefully this will be the case.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Batista's Match on RR.*



WWE2014 said:


> he'll probably win the rumble match


Yep.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_IejMkzgx2A


he look old


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: Batista's Match on RR.*

_I see him doing something with Lesnar leading to a one on one match at Mania_


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



the fox said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_IejMkzgx2A
> 
> 
> *he look old*


maybe the glasses? lol


A little update on Batista:


> _Batista Training with Cesar Gracie_
> 
> Dave "The Animal" Batista will begin training for his WWE return soon, and is flying out to California this week to train with Cesaro Gracie, of the legendary Gracie Jiu-Jitsu family. Batista will spend the next two weeks in training before making his highly anticipated return to Monday Night Raw on January 20th in Dayton, OH.


----------



## MyNameIsJonMarston (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Batista vs Roman Regins at Summerslam with Reigns going over? Opinions?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



MyNameIsJonMarston said:


> Batista vs Roman Regins at Summerslam with Reigns going over? Opinions?


It depends on Reign's single's development by that stage. Plus if both Brock and Batista are there in the summer, id like Brock/Tista.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

- Batista is headed out to California to train with Cesar Gracie in preparation for his return to WWE on January 20th.
Source: http://www.twnpnews.com/2014/01/batista-training-return-wwe-t-shirt-record-numbers-kofi/


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sonnen Says (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

I would like to see Batista/Reigns but not in Summerslam I think Reigns big push should start next year by winning the Rumble and be in the top 3 matches in WM. Batista/Lesnar should happen this year either in SS or ER.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



4hisdamnself said:


>


looking good Dave!


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Been out of the loop lately, just saw Batista is making his RETURN!! It's about time we get some kickin ass around WWE. With him and Brock back, shit should get interesting. Vince is doing something right... Finally.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



latinoheat4life2 said:


> Been out of the loop lately, just saw Batista is making his RETURN!! It's about time we get some kickin ass around WWE. With him and Brock back, shit should get interesting. Vince is doing something right... Finally.


not really. he is keeping them apart than given us the match we haven't seen. Batista v Lesnar at WM would have been epic ;_;


----------



## Rasfene (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



latinoheat4life2 said:


> Been out of the loop lately, just saw Batista is making his RETURN!! It's about time we get some kickin ass around WWE. With him and Brock back, shit should get interesting. Vince is doing something right... Finally.


So recalling Rock, Brock, Jericho, RVD and Batista is all they can do now? 

Next year, they will recall kurt angle, Jeff Hardy i suppose?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



> *@DaveBautista*
> So I hear Alberto Del Rio is talking trash. Just one question... Who the hell is Alberto Del Rio?!!!


-


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



JY57 said:


> -


U be on it with all the news and tweets lol


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Batista coming back to be the WWE champion in 2014. 

That just blows my mind.

Its almost as though nothing has really changed since 2005.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Well it's got some way to go to top Jake the Snake's return.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

http://www.wwe.com/inside/polls/do-you-think-batista-will-win-the-royal-rumble-match



> *Do you think Batista will win the Royal Rumble Match?*
> 
> Yes. The Animal will dominate and make a run for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship.
> No. Alberto Del Rio will eliminate him just like he promised.


wwe.com poll if Batista will win the Rumble or not


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Was hoping I'd never see the day... 

This juiced up, brain-dead gorilla is so overrated it's ridiculous. I bet at least half of you marking for his return will be changing your tune once he starts eating up TV time like nobodies business with promos showcasing his sub-par mic skills. 

Then come his matches where he showcases his Ultimate Warrior rip-off taunts and his Triple H influenced move set.


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



Nolo King said:


> Batista coming back to be the WWE champion in 2014.
> 
> That just blows my mind.
> 
> Its almost as though nothing has really changed since 2005.


Lawls.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*










:lmao


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Can't wait for Big Dave to have that CAREER DEFINING moment at the Rumble, as the commercial suggested. Long overdue.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

So excited :moyes3


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Either Batista wins the rumble, feuds with Del Rio at Elimination Chamber, and culminates in a match against Orton.
Or
Batista is on a roll only to be eliminated by Del Rio, which sets up a match between the 2 at Mania. Giving Batista his welcome back match so it's more of a work his way back up to the top, type feel.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



THA_WRESTER said:


> Either Batista wins the rumble, feuds with Del Rio at Elimination Chamber, and culminates in a match against Orton.
> Or
> Batista is on a roll only to be eliminated by Del Rio, which sets up a match between the 2 at Mania. Giving Batista his welcome back match so it's more of a work his way back up to the top, type feel.


i hope the latter happens but end the feud at EC and than have him go on and have a match with Lesnar at Mania...that is the money match the dream that we never got to see. The Animal vs the Beast.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

LOL Batista is not coming back for feuding with the glorified midcarder Del Rio... He will throw his ass over the top rope like a bag shit, end of the story


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

He'll win the Rumble and Del Rio will be his filler feud for February before he likely starts his program with the WWE Champion heading into March for WrestleMania.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Im actually one of the few who doesnt see Batista winning the rumble. I dont think he will


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

They are definitely going for Batista vs Orton at WM30 with Triple H turning on Orton.... again.

What confuses me is, why is Lesnar demanding WWE title match.... maybe it will turn into "yea if I dont get a title match.. fuck that now I am going for the streak".


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



Stone Hot said:


> Im actually one of the few who doesnt see Batista winning the rumble. I dont think he will


well their original plan was Punk to win before Batista returned & they unified the belts with Punk vs Orton at Mania. He is the only other guy that can win right now, since I doubt Taker will be at the PPV anyways.

Bryan is obviously not winning shit with the way Vince is booking him. Not to mention he already beat Cena clean and faced Orton a million times already. Only way is if Hunter, Brock, Batista, or Punk win the Championship at Elimination Chamber

Personally I think its Batista or Punk. But would welcome a surprise


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



JY57 said:


> *well their original plan was Punk to win before Batista returned & they unified the belts with Punk vs Orton at Mania. *He is the only other guy that can win right now, since I doubt Taker will be at the PPV anyways.
> 
> Bryan is obviously not winning shit with the way Vince is booking him. Not to mention he already beat Cena clean and faced Orton a million times already. Only way is if Hunter, Brock, Batista, or Punk win the Championship at Elimination Chamber
> 
> Personally I think its Batista or Punk. But would welcome a surprise


Was that before or after HHH/Punk? So many rumors, all of them shit.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



JY57 said:


> well their original plan was Punk to win before Batista returned & they unified the belts with Punk vs Orton at Mania. He is the only other guy that can win right now, since I doubt Taker will be at the PPV anyways.
> 
> Bryan is obviously not winning shit with the way Vince is booking him. Not to mention he already beat Cena clean and faced Orton a million times already. Only way is if *Hunter, Brock, Batista, or Punk win the Championship at Elimination Chamber*
> Personally I think its Batista or Punk. But would welcome a surprise


Which is very possible. Bryan is still my #1 pick to win the rumble (yea call me crazy) and Punk is my #2, Batista #3


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

I see Alborto Delboro in the last four being eliminated by Batista. He boils and froths next week on RAW and starts an irrelevant, filler rivalry for Batista to steamroll through and look strong at EC into his match with Orton at Wrestlemania.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



Happenstan said:


> Was that before or after HHH/Punk? So many rumors, all of them shit.


Before It was like in October


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



> *DaveBatista:*
> 18% think Alberto Del Rio is going to beat me?! I can't wait to meet him.


talking about the WWE Poll



> *VivaDelRio:*
> Really batista hahahahah. I'm the one wining all the major titles while u were getting ur ass kick by your plumber (Vince lucero) See u at the rumble. Like we say in #Mexico U can buy muscles but U can't buy Huevos cabron


& ADR responding to his tweets


----------



## kronos96 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



JY57 said:


> talking about the WWE Poll
> 
> 
> 
> & ADR responding to his tweets




Strong words from Alberto.  I'm loving it. I'm a big fan of Alberto and Batista, so this is great. Finally a feud i can enjoy. Hopefully Batista can keep up. Especially since Alberto is almost 10 years younger.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

JY57 said:


> talking about the WWE Poll
> 
> 
> 
> & ADR responding to his tweets


I smell a pretty good feud brueing 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Holy shit. That twitter exchange between ADR and big Dave has actually got me excited to see these two work now :lmao


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

I hope Batista crushes his boring, bland ass.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Google is translating that as Eggs Asshole .... Someone who knows spanish please translate for me.

Edit: ... I'm guessing "balls" ! If so .. lol.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



> *DaveBatista:*
> Seems 2 me that some C level stars in a B level star era have bought into their own hype. Don't turn a work into a shoot. #realitycheck


response to ADR's recent tweet.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



> Dave Bautista ‏@DaveBautista 39m
> 
> Seems 2 me that some C level stars in a B level star era have bought into their own hype. Don't turn a work into a shoot. #realitycheck


lol Batista just buried most of the roster


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

it seems batista is 100% winning the Rumble now
or they wouldn't waste him in a feud with del rio in EC


----------



## kronos96 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



Reaper Jones said:


> Google is translating that as Eggs Asshole .... Someone who knows spanish please translate for me.
> 
> Edit: ... I'm guessing "balls" ! If so .. lol.


  Yes, it basically means : you don't have any balls jack*ss


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

I hope Batista does my eyes a favour and legit injures Alboreto at the Rumble. Sick of that bland, boring fuck.


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



Zigberg said:


> I hope Batista does my eyes a favour and legit injures Alboreto at the Rumble. Sick of that bland, boring fuck.


Sin Cara/Hunico already injured Del Rio and you want Batista to finish the job??


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



the fox said:


> lol Batista just buried most of the roster


Good heavens. Looks like the divas aren't the only ones Big Dave is going in dry on. :berried


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Dave


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Does Dave have the power to get Del Rio fired if he wanted too? I mean the only person backstage that seems to care about Del Rio is Vince


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

JY57 said:


> response to ADR's recent tweet.


Damn ADR Must of really for under Batista's skin.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Dat tweet :banderas :banderas :banderas

Batista dropping the most truthful of truth bombs on this B level star era. Pure ownage if I ever saw it. Ouch lol. Big Dave bringing the shovel with him on this return I see.

:batista4


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Big Dave is awesome. Switch the ME to Bryan v Batista and WWE has something.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

GillbergReturns said:


> Big Dave is awesome. Switch the ME to Bryan v Batista and WWE has something.


I did that on my universe mode with Bryan successfully defending the WWE title against Batista in the main even of Summerslam.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



JY57 said:


> response to ADR's recent tweet.


:ti

BIG DAVE with the burial!


EDIT: Yep, looks like it's deleted.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Big Dave deleted his last tweet


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Lol. Del Rio getting buried.

But Batista is full of shit. The time where he was pushed was pretty much a b level era. No way he would of made it in the Golden or Attitude era.


----------



## ruderick (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

That tweet from Batista was brilliant:clap

I hope to god they don't waste a PPV match between Batista and Del Rio.

Del Rio should be working the IC title now.


----------



## kronos96 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



Raw2003 said:


> Damn ADR Must of really for under Batista's skin.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


That was a little bit too strong from ADR. Can't blame him.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

The Cynical Miracle said:


> Lol. Del Rio getting buried.
> 
> But Batista is full of shit. The time where he was pushed was pretty much a b level era. No way he would of made it in the Golden or Attitude era.


Lol how was it he was pushed when the Undertaker, Triple H, Kurt Angle, Brock Lesnar, The Rock, Shawn Michaels,Chris Jericho, Goldberg were In Their primes 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

:lmao They made him delete it because it's the truth. Damn. I swear if they let Batista come back and start cutting promos like that it will be so :mark:. Epic burial. What can you say, he learned from the best. 

:HHH2


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Starbuck said:


> :lmao They made him delete it because it's the truth. Damn. I swear if they let Batista come back and start cutting promos like that it will be so :mark:. Epic burial. What can you say, he learned from the best.
> 
> :HHH2


Lol he sure did but difference between a Dave and Hunter is he is speaking the truth about this era 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ruderick (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



The Cynical Miracle said:


> Lol. Del Rio getting buried.
> 
> But Batista is full of shit. The time where he was pushed was pretty much a b level era. No way he would of made it in the Golden or Attitude era.


His era might not be as strong as the golden era or Attitude era but there was still A level superstars in their prime when he was pushed. Angle, Undertaker, HHH and Shawn Micheals , Benoit with the likes of Edge, Jericho. The main event talent was all round stronger than now, mainly because it's something which WWE don't really develop. Describing Del Rio as a C level superstar in a B era is very close to the way I feel about this era.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



Raw2003 said:


> Lol how was it he was pushed when the Undertaker, Triple H, Kurt Angle, Brock Lesnar, The Rock, Shawn Michaels,Chris Jericho, Goldberg were In Their primes
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Lesnar was gone in 05, Rock was gone in 05, Goldberg was gone in 05, Jericho was never pushed that big, Shawn Michaels wasnt pushed as the guy nor wanted to be, Undertaker was getting older.

The fuck are you talking about. 05 wasn't exactly full of mega stars. And when 06 came around he was put in the same postion as Punk is now. The number 2 baby face, but a long way of from the number 1 baby face.

People overrate Batista's star power.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



ruderick said:


> His era might not be as strong as the golden era or Attitude era but there was still A level superstars in their prime when he was pushed. Undertaker, HHH and Shawn Micheals , Benoit and with the likes of Edge, Jericho. The main event talent was all round stronger than now, mainly because it's something which WWE don't really develop. *Describing Del Rio as a C level superstar in a B era is very close to the way I feel about this era.*


It's probably the best description I've seen to date tbh. He absolutely buried everybody not named Rock, Brock, HHH, Taker and Cena in less than 140 characters. :lol Brilliant.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



Starbuck said:


> It's probably the best description I've seen to date tbh. He absolutely buried everybody not named Rock, Brock, HHH, Taker and Cena in less than 140 characters. :lol Brilliant.


I would add everyone who were relevant prior to this era too (Kane, Show, Orton to name a few) but everyone else... yep.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

So Dave just doesn't go balls deep on the Divas but the male wrestlers too?

Man of many talents.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

The Cynical Miracle said:


> Lesnar was gone in 05, Rock was gone in 05, Goldberg was gone in 05, Jericho was never pushed that big, Shawn Michaels wasnt pushed as the guy nor wanted to be, Undertaker was getting older.
> 
> The fuck are you talking about. 05 wasn't exactly full of mega stars. And when 06 came around he was put in the same postion as Punk is now. The number 2 baby face, but a long way of from the number 1 baby face.
> 
> People overrate Batista's star power.


No people don't overrate Batista's star power at all he was loved the world over during his big baby face run from 2005-2008 he was moved by people when he went over seas on the WWE's tours just like Austin & Rock were 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

:lol

Big Dave bringing out the shovel. They'll never let him do that on TV though. Sadly they'll have some 22 year old dope write a promo for him.

By the way calling this the "B level star era" is brilliant. It's the best description I've seen of it. Usually it's called the "PG Era" but this is so much better. I hope it catches on quite frankly. It's a forgettable era filled with forgettable people.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

If we get Batista coming back with a heel character that just buries all the current guys I swear I will :lol so hard. 

U MAD I WON THE RUMBLE?

:batista4

U MAD IM GETTING A TITLE SHOT?

:batista4

U MAD I STOLE YOUR BOYS SPOT?

:batista4

U MAD I ALREADY FUCKED YOUR GIRLFRIEND?

:batista4

U MAD IM A LEGIT SUPERHERO?

:batista4

U JUST MAD IN GENERAL?

:batista4


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Batista was always fun to watch and the product has only rolled downhill since he left. I'll be glad to have him back so I can have a reason to watch again.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

With the exception of HHH, Brock, Cena, and Undertaker, Batista is going to make all the boys in the locker room his bitch


----------



## ruderick (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

I was never a big Batista fan back in the day as he was mainly on Smackdown and I was not the biggest follower of the brand extension after the early years.

However, I am looking forward to his return and think he might make a big difference in improving the product in ways plenty want it to go.

First, he is noted critic of the PG content and the direction the WWE have gone and he has said if he returned he would hope the product would be edgier and more aimed at hardcore fans.

Second, he's one of HHH's buddies and that means he will carry some sway.

Third, his movie career is getting bigger and bigger and this year and next are predicted to be big years for him, so the casual fans are going to know of him via another medium,


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

:lmao :lmao

Wow, Dave. Not giving a fuck.

Are we sure they're not setting up for a program between Del Rio and Batista, besides the actual Rumble match? Never mind whether any of you want to see it or not, but they wouldn't have Rio cut promos in consecutive weeks if they weren't building to something. Maybe it's just hyping his return and Dave will get the upper hand when he returns in two weeks. We'll see, I guess.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> :lmao :lmao
> 
> Wow, Dave. Not giving a fuck.
> 
> Are we sure they're not setting up for a program between Del Rio and Batista, besides the actual Rumble match? Never mind whether any of you want to see it or not, but they wouldn't have Rio cut promos in consecutive weeks if they weren't building to something. Maybe it's just hyping his return and Dave will get the upper hand when he returns in two weeks. We'll see, I guess.


rumored one on one match between the two to happen at Elimination Chamber


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



JY57 said:


> rumored one on one match between the two to happen at Elimination Chamber


or the 2 of them will be in the chamber itself


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

You do have to have an amiable respect for Dave Batista's view on the business. Even though he does critique the current product you can tell it's because he wants the WWE to regain it's edginess. 

He does seem to genuinely care about the product and I think the main reason he quit is because of the one way drive towards a kid friendly show. He harbours a legitimate hatred towards the childish mentality of Raw Anonymous GMs for example. 

What he said about Del Rio is absolutely spot on.


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

*Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*



> - In an apparent response to Alberto Del Rio's earlier Twitter comments that we posted, Batista tweeted the following this morning:
> 
> "Seems 2 me that some C level stars in a B level star era have bought into their own hype. Don't turn a work into a shoot. #realitycheck"
> 
> ...


Batista shitting on the entire roster and can't say that I don't agree with him. The only A star from that roster is Cena and maybe Orton.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Batista lashes out at Del Rio*

They both suck.


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*



Wagg said:


> Batista shitting on the entire roster and can't say that I don't agree with him. *The only A star from that roster is Cena and maybe Orton*.


unk2


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*



> "Really batista hahahahah. I'm the one wining all the major titles while u were getting ur ass kick by your plumber (Vince lucero) See u at the rumble. Like we say in #Mexico U can buy muscles but U can't buy Huevos cabron"


:jericho4


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*



> Batista shitting on the entire roster and can't say that I don't agree with him. The only A star from that roster is Cena and maybe Orton.


There is also Lesnar, but if you menat only full time players, so you are probably right.



> "Really batista hahahahah. I'm the one wining all the major titles while u were getting ur ass kick by your plumber (Vince lucero) See u at the rumble. Like we say in #Mexico U can buy muscles but U can't buy Huevos cabron"


And this is great. #VivaDelRio


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*

I'm not a huge Batista fan, but I'll be damned if him shitting on this roster isn't funny as all hell. 

:lmao


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*



Wagg said:


> Batista shitting on the entire roster and can't say that I don't agree with him. The only A star from that roster is Cena and maybe Orton.


:floyd1


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*

Del Rio owned Batista.


----------



## Miss. V. Kobashi (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*

I like it.

Batista and Del Rio have never faced off before so it's interesting and you know there'll be a moment where Del Rio's in the Rumble and then all of a sudden the countdown will reach zero and Batista will get a great reception.


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*



HouseofPunk said:


> unk2


:floyd1:kobe9:ti



Morrison17 said:


> There is also Lesnar, but if you menat only full time players, so you are probably right.
> 
> 
> And this is great. #VivaDelRio


I was talking about full time playas so no Brock, Rock, Taker and Hunter.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*

ROFL, that was not only a burial of Del Rio but the entire full time roster with the exception of the people who were relevant prior to this era. (Cena, Orton, Big Show, Kane)


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*

The only A+ players on the roster are Cena, Punk, Bryan and Lesnar with Cesaro the highest B+ you can have. And when Zayn gets to the main roster he immediately moves to A+ levels.

Del Rio D+
Batista B-


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*

I look forward to Batista continuing to bury the entire full time roster. Keep it coming.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*

Del Rio should say stuff like this on TV


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*

ADR pretty much owned him there if casuals watch how a fatass with plumber looks almost destroy Batista his aura of intimidation would fade xD, but this situation it's obvious ADR turning into the new Dolph Ziggler, can't beat midcarders like Kofi/Sin Cara and hes using Twitter to start a squash match, now OP Cena and orton A stars?...lol if Bryan it's just B+, fucking Orton barely it's a C and current Cena with his frogs promos it's C+


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*



Natecore said:


> The only A+ players on the roster are Cena, Punk, Bryan and Lesnar with Cesaro the highest B+ you can have. And when Zayn gets to the main roster he immediately moves to A+ levels.
> 
> Del Rio D+
> Batista B-


Are you implying Bryan is a bigger player than Batista? :lmao


----------



## Steve-a-maniac (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*

ADR was obviously staying in character and keeping it kayfabe. Batista should have had the professional courtesy to do the same, or at the very least ignore it instead of taking a dump on the entire roster. I'm sure that's going to make him very popular in the locker room And I'm a pretty big Batista fan, but even I can admit that he himself was never more than a B-level star. He was over as fuck when he was on top, but he could never touch the star power of guys like Austin, Rock, Hogan, Flair, HBK, Taker, Bret, etc. A-level stars are guys that immediately come to mind when you're discussing the all-time greats. Batista is an afterthought in that conversation. He was good, but very few would put him up there with the GOATS.


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*



Natecore said:


> The only A+ players on the roster are Cena, Punk, Bryan and Lesnar with Cesaro the highest B+ you can have. And when Zayn gets to the main roster he immediately moves to A+ levels.
> 
> Del Rio D+
> Batista B-


Excuse me but we're talking about A players, draws, household names. Punk, Bryan, Cesaro, Zayn are not in that category.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*



Wagg said:


> :floyd1:kobe9:ti


CM Punk is miles ahead of Orton despite not being on the roster as long as Orton.

Dude is A-LEVEL star...only thing holding him back is his kayfabe achievements, but we all know why that is :vince5 :HHH2...Orton despite getting that superstar push and getting rubs from HHH,Flair,Mankind,The Rock the crowd has barely gave a fuck about him since HHH beat him at Wrestlemania.

Punk in 3 years is more of a rival to Cena than Orton is or ever will be...fans buy into it...Cena is right in shitting on Orton in these recent promos.


----------



## Eclairal (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*

And then, people say that Del Rio doesn't have any charisma and can't do promos ? He was just awesome as always, nobody mess with the patron


----------



## Sandow_hof (May 14, 2013)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*

I like the prospect of Batista vs del rio at wm! It is a great filler match and means Batista won't take a top spot!!
Taker vs lesnar
Batista vs del rio
Triple threat Rollins reigns and Ambrose
Orten vs punk
Bryan vs cena

I would buy this ppv


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

Hannibal Lector said:


> Are you implying Bryan is a bigger player than Batista? :lmao


Not only that, but he also implied that as soon as Sami Zayne debuts on the main roster he'll be in the same class as Cena and Orton. :lmao 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*



Wagg said:


> :floyd1:kobe9:ti
> 
> 
> I was talking about full time playas so no Brock, Rock, Taker and Hunter.


So the guy that has the best matches of the year in 2013 isn't an A level player?


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*

Hey Del Rio! Remember when you got your lights kicked out by Mirko Crocop?





 :dance


----------



## G-Rated Is Coming (Jan 3, 2014)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*



Wagg said:


> Excuse me but we're talking about A players, draws, household names. Punk, Bryan, Cesaro, Zayn are not in that category.


WWE have put CM Punk in every GOAT level list/poll/dvd with the top guys from ANY era (Rock, Austin, Cena, Orton, Hogan etc). They've acknowledged CM Punk as one of the greatest/biggest stars in pro-wrestling history who made a HUGE impact in HIS era.

I don't expect any less from these dime-a-dozen Russo/AE/Hogan marks who lump all former indie wrestlers in one category and call them ''vanilla midgets'' to copy their hero Kevin Nash.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*










The Big Dave :ti


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*



HouseofPunk said:


> So the guy that has the best matches of the year in 2013 isn't an A level player?


Who gives a fuck about best matches? If you can't put butts in the seats then you're not A level player.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*



Wagg said:


> Excuse me but we're talking about *A players, draws, household names.* Punk, Bryan, Cesaro, Zayn are not in that category.


:jordan4

And Randy Orton is??

How is that possible? Because the WWE tries to pretend that he is??

The past 2-3 years the guy has been doing fuck all while CM Punk climbed to become the most popular guy on the roster...(up until Bryan recently..but Bryan is another topic, as he has to sustain that popular for a few years.)

Actually as of right now I wanna say Daniel Bryan in the past 6 months is more of a household name than Randy Orton...I need to somehow find some numbers to back that up but i'm pretty sure it's true nonetheless.

Cena is right..ORTON is lazy...waste of that superstar push...

Must suck after getting that HHH,and Flair rub in this so called "B-LEVEL STAR" Era, that he is behind a indie guy who didn't get the push that Orton got. Punk is the most popular guy on the rosters,Bryan before his plumber-heel turn being behind,and then Cena.


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*



G-Rated Is Coming said:


> WWE have put CM Punk in every GOAT level list with the top guys from ANY era (Rock, Austin, Cena, Orton, Hogan etc). They've acknowledged CM Punk as one of the greatest/biggest stars in pro-wrestling history who made a HUGE impact in HIS era.
> 
> I don't expect any less from these dime-a-dozen Russo/AE/Hogan marks who lump all former indie wrestlers in one category and call them ''vanilla midgets'' to copy their hero Kevin Nash.


What huge impact are you talking about? The pipe bomb promo was the best thing in his entire career. Business was in a slump when he was champion, had a forgettable title reign, lowest RAW rating for a WWE champion, 2.2


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*



O Fenômeno said:


> CM Punk is miles ahead of Orton despite not being on the roster as long as Orton.
> 
> Dude is A-LEVEL star...only thing holding him back is his kayfabe achievements, but we all know why that is :vince5 :HHH2...Orton despite getting that superstar push and getting rubs from HHH,Flair,Mankind,The Rock the crowd has barely gave a fuck about him since HHH beat him at Wrestlemania.
> 
> Punk in 3 years is more of a rival to Cena than Orton is or ever will be...fans buy into it...Cena is right in shitting on Orton in these recent promos.


Didn't need to respond brother. I'm afraid this thread will quickly get derailed and turn in Orton and Punk fans arguing about who is the A player or B player.

Batista shitting on the roster is never good but i know many will find it funny. Del Rio has some balls to say what he did though :delrio


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*



Wagg said:


> Excuse me but we're talking about A players, draws, household names. Punk, Bryan, Cesaro, Zayn are not in that category.


Not me. I don't care about drawing power or crossover success. I'm a professional wrestling fan not a promoter. Entertainment is my only bottom line and those guys I mentioned are nothing but pure wrestling entertainment. 

And yes, Sami Zayn is an A+ player. As El Generico he was one of the best in the world and the man will be a superstar immediately when people see his diving through the ropes tornado ddt. He oozes charisma and will only continue to put out incredible match after incredible match.

And Orton is C+ At best. Boring.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Batista is an idiot. B level stars? He can only dream of being as big of a star as Cena or Lesnar.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*

It's gunna be amazing when Batista buries that charisma vacuum


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*



Wagg said:


> Batista shitting on the entire roster and can't say that I don't agree with him. The only A star from that roster is Cena and maybe Orton.


You will find that Orton has never been as popular as Punk or even Bryan at their peaks. :ayoade


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*



4hisdamnself said:


> The Big Dave :ti


Jesus... He looks so fucking old. Must be the lack of baby oil.

ADR should be like this on television.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*



Apex Rattlesnake said:


> It's gunna be amazing when Batista buries that charisma vacuum


:cena4


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*



Wagg said:


> :floyd1:kobe9:ti


Why is that funny?



Wagg said:


> Who gives a fuck about best matches? If you can't put butts in the seats then you're not A level player.


So then how the hell is Orton a A level player? And with that in mind how is Daniel Bryan NOT a A level player?


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*



Natecore said:


> The only A+ players on the roster are Cena, Punk, *Bryan* and Lesnar with *Cesaro the highest B+ you can have. And when Zayn gets to the main roster he immediately moves to A+ levels*.
> 
> Del Rio D+
> Batista B-


:mcbain


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*



O Fenômeno said:


> CM Punk is miles ahead of Orton despite not being on the roster as long as Orton.
> 
> Dude is A-LEVEL star...only thing holding him back is his kayfabe achievements, but we all know why that is :vince5 :HHH2...Orton despite getting that superstar push and getting rubs from HHH,Flair,Mankind,The Rock the crowd has barely gave a fuck about him since HHH beat him at Wrestlemania.
> 
> Punk in 3 years is more of a rival to Cena than Orton is or ever will be...fans buy into it...Cena is right in shitting on Orton in these recent promos.


Orton was actually a draw during his heel run in 2009 when he had the feud with McMahons, you should take a look at the ratings from that period of time. Can't say the same thing about indy darling Punk. Punk got the lowest rating for a edition of RAW when he was champion, 2.2 and a forgettable 434 reign, business was suffering because of him.


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*



Wagg said:


> *Who gives a fuck about best matches?* If you can't put butts in the seats then you're not A level player.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*

ADR donned him. B)


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*



SoupBro said:


> Didn't need to respond brother. I'm afraid this thread will quickly get derailed and turn in Orton and Punk fans arguing about who is the A player or B player.
> 
> *Batista shitting on the roster is never good but i know many will find it funny. Del Rio has some balls to say what he did though* :delrio


He needs to somehow bring this out in his promos...

I already like his matches...

Just imagine :vince2


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*



Wagg said:


> Orton was actually a draw during his heel run in 2009 when he had the feud with McMahons, you should take a look at the ratings from that period of time. Can't say the same thing about indy darling Punk. Punk got the lowest rating for a edition of RAW when he was champion, 2.2 and a forgettable 434 reign, business was in a slump.


Don't bother with them. They are delusional enough to believe that Bryan after being handpicked as Cena's opponent for SummerSlam and Punk the minute after he cut that promo "surpassed Orton".

:ti


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

And he bashes this era, when he was big in the RA era. An era LESS PROFITABLE then it is now. Total idiot. 

WWE is bigger now then it was when Batista was truly "the man"


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*

If they allowed Batista to go on live TV and just shoot on the entire roster, that'd be more entertaining than the actual product.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*

lol I love Batista. Im so much looking forward to his return


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*

he deleted his tweets about del rio


----------



## JohnnyC55 (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*

You Punk marks are very insecure.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*



Oxi said:


> You will find that Orton has never been as popular as Punk or even Bryan at their peaks. :ayoade


:lmao:lmao

Because Punk and Bryan are drawing machines right?


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*



Wagg said:


> Orton was actually a draw during his heel run in 2009 when he had the feud with McMahons, you should take a look at the ratings from that period of time. Can't say the same thing about indy darling Punk. Punk got the lowest rating for a edition of RAW when he was champion, 2.2 and a forgettable 434 reign, business was suffering because of him.


You keep bringing up the 2.2 rating like it somehow proves something. That episode took place on Christmas Eve. The low rating had little to nothing to do with Punk. 

Again, it amazes me that people still use the 2.2 rating. It's one of the most idiotic arguments I've ever heard.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*



xdoomsayerx said:


> And he bashes this era, when he was big in the RA era. An era LESS PROFITABLE then it is now. Total idiot.
> 
> WWE is bigger now then it was when Batista was truly "the man"


Yeah, only because of sponsors is it more profitable now.

Let's look at the ratings.

Raw average in 2004: 3.67, Smackdown average: 3.18
Raw average in 2005: 3.81, SD average: 3.04
Raw average in 2012/2013: 3.01

So even the B-show, the taped Smackdown had higher ratings back then than the premier show does now. :lol


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

he deleted his latest tweets


----------



## G-Rated Is Coming (Jan 3, 2014)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*



Wagg said:


> What huge impact are you talking about? The pipe bomb promo was the best thing in his entire career. Business was in a slump when he was champion, had a forgettable title reign, lowest RAW rating for a WWE champion, 2.2


With the fucking 2.2 again...

How is Punk to blame shit brain when that Raw was on CHRISTMAS EVE and Jawn Sheena was in the main event? Your kind know this already yet still come up with this nonsense. Punk was champion for 434 days and Cena main-evented everything in feuds with Big John and Michael Cole. 

''The pipe bomb promo was the best thing in his entire career.'' - MITB 2011, widely regarded by every pro-wrestling critic/analyst/publisher as one of the greatest and most important matches in many years. Certainly of the PG era. Not just because of the match quality.
Name one alzeheimer's Hulk Hogan or Kevin Nash promo that was better than ''Pipbomb'' or ''Boxes-With-God'' (where he destroyed The Rock). Oh that's right.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*



Choke2Death said:


> Yeah, only because of sponsors is it more profitable now.
> 
> Let's look at the ratings.
> 
> ...


And only because part timers like The Rock and Brock Lesnar have brought in the ratings for the A grade PPVs :lmao

At least the Ruthless Aggression Era didn't resort to having a WWE Champion who only appeared on Raw via satellite.


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*

Del Rio absolutely DICKED on Batista in this spat

where is this wit on the show? oh yeah scripts and PG


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*

People actually think Orton is a draw?


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



The Cynical Miracle said:


> Lesnar was gone in 05, Rock was gone in 05, Goldberg was gone in 05, Jericho was never pushed that big, Shawn Michaels wasnt pushed as the guy nor wanted to be, Undertaker was getting older.
> 
> The fuck are you talking about. 05 wasn't exactly full of mega stars. And when 06 came around he was put in the same postion as Punk is now. The number 2 baby face, but a long way of from the number 1 baby face.
> 
> People overrate Batista's star power.


They don’t overrate his star power at all. What message board are you reading? This place underrates just how big of a star he was. Batista was the clear number one in 2005 and it took until mid-2006 whilst he was injured for 6 months for WWE to fully cement Cena as the poster boy. Batista’s brand was very strong for WWE since Raw saw a massive uptake in business from the beginning of his push. He remained their biggest international star until about 2007. WWE didn’t clearly start booking Cena as the clear number one ahead of him until after Wrestlemania 23. Batista was still front and center as champion for their promotions at the time.

WWE in 2005 had far better quality stars than now. Triple H, Shawn Michaels, Kurt Angle Eddie Guerrero (would’ve been the level of HBK/HHH if he was still with us today and was at his peak back then), Undertaker, Chris Benoit, Jericho and then you had the upcoming stars like Rey (upcoming in the WWE), Edge, John Cena, Orton and Christian. The roster had much more depth. And from that entire roster, Batista pretty much did what no other Raw superstar could do and that was to revitalise business. All it took was one angle. As for Lesnar, he became a bigger star in the UFC. He was nowhere near the level of Cena or Batista with his past WWE career alone. WWE was on a decline with various things until Batista’s angle in 2005 and Cena’s rise.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*



Wagg said:


> Who gives a fuck about best matches? If you can't put butts in the seats then you're not A level player.


If you're talking about people who "put butts in the seats", why are you including Orton?


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*



Choke2Death said:


> Yeah, only because of sponsors is it more profitable now.
> 
> Let's look at the ratings.
> 
> ...


Back then Smackdown was it's own show. I've said this before and I'll say it again, WWE made a huge mistake when they decided to get rid of the brand PPV's. From that point on I knew there was going to be a slow but noticeable decline in Smackdown's ratings.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Choke2Death said:


> Yeah, only because of sponsors is it more profitable now.
> 
> Let's look at the ratings.
> 
> ...




You forgot Wrestlemania. Don't think anyone realises how much mania has made them over the past few years. There's a reason why cities actually bid for it. 

Not saying Batista wasn't a big star because he was, but he's in over his head here. They make him bigger then he actually is.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*



the fox said:


> he deleted his tweets about del rio


Really? lol at least ADR buried him on twitter


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*

Pfft @ anybody thinking Batista wasn't one of the biggest draws of his time.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Choke2Death said:


> Yeah, only because of sponsors is it more profitable now.
> 
> Let's look at the ratings.
> 
> ...




And they definitely sell more tickets now then they did in the RA era


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*

Batista should've buried ADR even more by bringing up his fake fights in Japan.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*



xdoomsayerx said:


> You forgot Wrestlemania. Don't think anyone realises how much mania has made them over the past few years. There's a reason why cities actually bid for it.
> 
> Not saying Batista wasn't a big star because he was, but he's in over his head here. They make him bigger then he actually is.


Yeah, no. Wrestlemania only gets a million buys nowadays because they bring special attractions like Rock and Undertaker. You mean to tell me that Miz vs Cena (with no Rock) and Undertaker vs HHH II would have gained 1,000,000+ for WM27?

And when they used their full-timers as the marquee matches for WM, WM21 got past one million and WM22 was only shy of it. In this era, WM26 couldn't even get 900k.

If we talk buyrates, it will only look worse for this era. B-PPVs would get 300-400k regularly, nowadays even SummerSlam struggles to get there.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*



Hannibal Lector said:


> :lmao:lmao
> 
> Because Punk and Bryan are drawing machines right?


For the record, drawing arguments are just plain useless. It's pointless to argue with someone who thinks it's relevant.


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*

Punk will never be accepted by some and a lot of that is down to his physique, i'll never understand it. I really couldn't care less about how big a guy is but a lot of people have a fetish for it, Vinnie Mac and Trips included unfortunately. In my experience with martial arts, muscle mass doesn't necessarily translate to being a good fighter, i've seen many a huge guy get humiliated after thinking they were untouchable. The idea of the biggest guy being the baddest and toughest though is something that society has bought into for a long time.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*

Any company out there would choose Orton over the ones being heralded in this thread. Hence why he was making millions, while the others were toiling around high school gymnasiums.

There's delusion, and then there's _delusion_. Like it or not, it is what it is.


Anywhoo, I was probably the only one excited about the Batista/Del Rio match, and now I'm even more excited. :lol

It'd be a better match as a non-squash, but I dunno if that's what the WWE has in mind.

Is it actually going to be a match, though? What did Del Rio even say about Batista on Monday night? I see some speculating they're just gonna start their feud in the actual Rumble, rather than a match.

Batista seems to be a loose cannon. They should let that out on tv more. Also, Del Rio always displays much more personality outside of controlled wrestling settings. They should let _him_ display that more.

The control freak aspect of this era is what really makes it suck.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Choke2Death said:


> Yeah, no. Wrestlemania only gets a million buys nowadays because they bring special attractions like Rock and Undertaker. You mean to tell me that Miz vs Cena (with no Rock) and Undertaker vs HHH II would have gained 1,000,000+ for WM27?
> 
> And when they used their full-timers as the marquee matches for WM, WM21 got past one million and WM22 was only shy of it. In this era, WM26 couldn't even get 900k.
> 
> If we talk buyrates, it will only look worse for this era. B-PPVs would get 300-400k regularly, nowadays even SummerSlam struggles to get there.




You can't talk about buyrates with all the online streams they have now.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*



Londrick said:


> Batista should've buried ADR even more by bringing up his fake fights in Japan.


That would make Batista look even worse, bringing fake fights accusations when he gonna return to wrestling ? :lmao


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*



Wagg said:


> Orton was actually a draw during his heel run in 2009 when he had the feud with McMahons, you should take a look at the ratings from that period of time. Can't say the same thing about indy darling Punk. Punk got the lowest rating for a edition of RAW when he was champion, 2.2 and a forgettable 434 reign, business was suffering because of him.


The same reign where he had to play Second fiddle to that top main eventer John Cena :cena3 

:kobe

Wasn't that 2.2 on a holiday?


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*

Alberto Del Rio started all of this by trashing Batista on RAW in the first place!

ADR is wrong, Batista is right for the most part!

ADR started it, not Batista!


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*



Oxi said:


> For the record, drawing arguments are just plain useless. It's pointless to argue with someone who thinks it's relevant.


Forgot to mention it turns threads into never ending shitflinging repeating the same arguements that have been made a thousand times.


----------



## AmazingTyler (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*

Who cares Alberto Del Rio couldnt light a candle to Batista.


----------



## Lilou (May 15, 2013)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*

What a muppet. Seriously. That tweet sounds like he's one of those weirdos who makes rant videos on YouTube and touches themselves to Davey Richard's matches.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*



Londrick said:


> Batista should've buried ADR even more by bringing up his fake fights in Japan.


It doesn't take much effort to bury Del Rio. They made the dude a RR winner and a 3-time World champion and all he gets its crickets when he comes out.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*



> "Really batista hahahahah. I'm the one wining all the major titles while u were getting ur ass kick by your plumber (Vince lucero) See u at the rumble. Like we say in #Mexico U can buy muscles but U can't buy Huevos cabron"


dumpstered


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*



Oxi said:


> For the record, drawing arguments are just plain useless. It's pointless to argue with someone who thinks it's relevant.


What so are you claiming popularity and drawing aren't related to each other? :clap


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*

Lost in all of this is the fact that there actually is a way for Del Rio to get some heat. Just a shame WWE won't actually let him use it. :lol


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*



Choke2Death said:


> Yeah, no. Wrestlemania only gets a million buys nowadays because they bring special attractions like Rock and Undertaker. You mean to tell me that Miz vs Cena (with no Rock) and Undertaker vs HHH II would have gained 1,000,000+ for WM27?
> 
> And when they used their full-timers as the marquee matches for WM, WM21 got past one million and WM22 was only shy of it. In this era, WM26 couldn't even get 900k.
> 
> If we talk buyrates, it will only look worse for this era. B-PPVs would get 300-400k regularly, nowadays even SummerSlam struggles to get there.


You have to bring factors such as the economy and increased prices into play here. With all those things in mind, I'm not surprised at all that buy rates are like this.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*



LilOlMe said:


> Any company out there would choose Orton over the ones being heralded in this thread. *Hence why he was making millions, while the others were toiling around high school gymnasiums.
> *
> There's delusion, and then there's _delusion_. Like it or not, it is what it is.
> 
> ...


His last name had nothing to do with it thank goodness :HHH2


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*



xdoomsayerx said:


> Batista is an idiot. B level stars? He can only dream of being as big of a star as Cena or Lesnar.


The guy carried smackdown on his shoulders for many years being the true number 2 of the company (unlike people like orton and CMpunk) and landed a big role in a major marvel movie, something that i would bet cena would kill for (cena tried to be an actor and...failed ) after having significant roles in movies like Riddick and The man with the iron fist . Some people should stop underratng big Dave .


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*



Hannibal Lector said:


> What so are you claiming popularity and drawing aren't related to each other? :clap


:ann1
You better not be serious right now.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*

Wrestling should be about two guys who are so dangerous, the only way you can solve their issue without them in a bar fight, is in a wrestling ring. It shouldn't be about, who draws and who doesn't. Or you're not a star, I am. That is sports entertainment crap. They've lost sight of storytelling.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*



Oxi said:


> :ann1
> You better not be serious right now.


Wrestlemania 27 drew over 1 million buyrates because the Rock is hugely popular.

Do you disagree with that statement? If so then I don't know what to say... :lmao


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*



HouseofPunk said:


> Punk will never be accepted by some and a lot of that is down to his physique, i'll never understand it. I really couldn't care less about how big a guy is but a lot of people have a fetish for it, Vinnie Mac and Trips included unfortunately. In my experience with martial arts, muscle mass doesn't necessarily translate to being a good fighter, i've seen many a huge guy get humiliated after thinking they were untouchable. The idea of the biggest guy being the baddest and toughest though is something that society has bought into for a long time.


He will never be accepted by me as anything other than a guy I want off my screen but it's not just because of his awful look. I just can't get into anything he does unless he's working with a guy I'm interested in.



xdoomsayerx said:


> You can't talk about buyrates with all the online streams they have now.


Then why bring it up? Also streams have been around for years. I know they've been around since at least 2005. They were not as common back then so that's one thing but they have been common since at least 2007 and buyrates didn't decrease dramatically until 2009-2010.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*



Hannibal Lector said:


> Wrestlemania 27 drew over 1 million buyrates because the Rock is hugely popular.
> 
> Do you disagree with that statement? If so then I don't know what to say... :lmao


Am I arguing that the Rock is not popular? :ann1

...Or am I arguing that Punk is more popular than Orton? :ann1


:ann1


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*

For the love of God, can we not turn this into another Orton vs Punk thread? 

As for the tweets, I believe Del Rio's tweet legit hit a nerve. Batista deleted his tweet most probably because WWE wouldn't like it.

Lol, he's gonna make a lot of friends backstage with that attitude :lol

I hope they stay professional and work together. If it turns into a shootfight, Del Rio would kick Batista's ass.


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*

These 2 guys in a legit fight would be amazing, if del rio still has the speed and sharpness that he used to have i could see him wiping the floor with batista but if big dave has retained some of his training and isn't petrified to get into something it would be seriously interesting, as for the tweets its all just a work, maybe dave got a bit annoyed at the comment but it wont change anything, del rio will be fucked over the top rope, then del rio will come back in and cost bastita bam another boring feud with del rio and hopefully afterwards batista moves on to a more interesting storyline.


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*

I shouldn't agree with Batista, but in fact I think he's extremely right. 80% of my favourite wrestlers near the retirement veterans(Kane, Christian, Rey Mysterio, Undertaker, Goldust, Chris Jericho...) and the stardom aura the main eventers had back in the day is almost absolutely gone. When I started watching wrestling the main event had that "something huge" feeling and the uppercard and midcard were credible, entertaining and compelling. Right now, the main event feels like the midcard back then, while the midcard is just like the lowcard of the old days. Today wrestlers just aren't important. As Batista say, when I see most of the current roster I am looking at B players includying CM Punk(I like CM Punk but I think he just doesn't feel like a star in the same sense as Triple H, The Undertaker or The Rock were) and even the likes of Reigns, Ziggler, Cesaro, Rhodes, Del Río... they are supposed to be the stars of today or the stars of tomorrow but when I compare them with rising stars from others eras most of them are just "MEH" either as wrestlers, or as characters.


----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*

They buyrates and ratings have been going down because the current WWE product is a load of shite, why would people want to tune in to two wrestlers fighting each other mutiple times for no reason then just because they can, the WWE cannot write a storyline for shit in today's era.


----------



## G-Rated Is Coming (Jan 3, 2014)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*

Fucking typical Orton trolls in this thread with a masterclass in baiting. I bit, shame on me. Good day :avb

Off to wank over Orton's body, as that is his only talent. Will rub baby oil on my cock as a tribute to him.


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*

ADR needs to stop sapping and actually face Batista one on one in the ring!


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*

Dont know what the big deal is Batista told the truth this is the worst era the company has seen not only laking in star power but the mentality of the majority of the roster is mediocre


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*

He is telling the truth

Del Rio started this whole thing by Trashing him on RAW!


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*



Choke2Death said:


> Then why bring it up? Also streams have been around for years. I know they've been around since at least 2005. They were not as common back then so that's one thing but they have been common since at least 2007 and *buyrates didn't decrease dramatically until 2009-2010.*


So then shouldn't that alone make it obvious what the main reason was for buy rates decreasing?


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*

As a man with a degree in English, I will make the bold analysis right now and say "some" does not equal "entire roster" OP.


----------



## tonsgrams (Aug 6, 2013)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*

Del Rio went innnnn looooooool!!!!! Why doesn't he show this personality when he is on the mic?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*



zxLegionxz said:


> Dont know what the big deal is Batista told the truth this is the worst era the company has seen not only laking in star power but the mentality of the majority of the roster is mediocre


Pretty much. But some WWE marks have a difficult time accepting this.

The truth hurts.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*

Looks like ADR struck a nerve. Big Dave doesn't like being reminded that he struggled against a can.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*



Oxi said:


> Am I arguing that the Rock is not popular? :ann1
> 
> ...Or am I arguing that Punk is more popular than Orton? :ann1
> 
> :ann1


You insinuated a statement which I made saying popularity is linked to drawing power is/was false for some bizarre reason.

In what aspect of reality are Cm Punk/Daniel Bryan more popular than Randy Orton? It's just an unfounded claim which is backed up by absolutely nothing.


----------



## webb_dustin (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*



Duke Silver said:


> Looks like ADR struck a nerve. Big Dave doesn't like being reminded that he struggled against a can.


Or maybe they are just working the public. I'm over posts about tweets from wrestlers as if they are being honest, they know it's being read by marks every where, so it's not newsworthy.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*

If they got into a legit fightm we know who would get fired.

Watch out ziggler.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*



Hannibal Lector said:


> You insinuated a statement which I made saying popularity is linked to drawing power is/was false for some bizarre reason.
> 
> In what aspect of reality are Cm Punk/Daniel Bryan more popular than Randy Orton? It's just an unfounded claim which is backed up by absolutely nothing.


You need to re-think what you're posting.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*

'Cause that worked out so well for Ted Dibiase Jr., David Fleihr, Roddy Piper Jr. (whatever his name is), etc. All sons of much bigger legends. Keep the excuses coming, though. :littlefinger

Why has no one called out the fact that G-Rated is Coming is so obviously that CM Bork guy who was banned a million times?

Could someone please tell me what Del Rio said on Monday night?



webb_dustin said:


> Or maybe they are just working the public. I'm over posts about tweets from wrestlers as if they are being honest, they know it's being read by marks every where, so it's not newsworthy.


Nah. Batista is an emotional guy, who's always shooting off at the mouth. Plus, he made it a point to warn Del Rio about it turning into a shoot (yeah, you could say that's a plan...but he doesn't strike me as a sophisticated enough troll to go that far for a work), and then pretty quickly deleted the tweets. That tells me that he realizes what he's done.

Del Rio was also shooting, I'm pretty sure of it. If you listen to some of his outside interviews, he's pretty much a straight shooter, and has said that he doesn't like 90% of the locker room.

It does the company no good for Del Rio to immediately make Batista look like a bitch, when they're trying to build him up as a monster coming back. They've done stupid shit before, but this isn't one of them, IMO. These guys are just getting a little too real right now, on their own accord.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*

And look at that:

These two guys have just created more intrigue and interest in a match by working outside of the parameters that WWE allows, than any two workers have on WWE TV in quite sometime.

Take the fucking shackles off. Let these guys do what they do.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*



webb_dustin said:


> Or maybe they are just working the public. I'm over posts about tweets from wrestlers as if they are being honest, they know it's being read by marks every where, so it's not newsworthy.


EVERYTHING'S A WORK.

Batista's master plan was to shit on the entire roster and then delete the tweet.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*



Mister WrestleMania said:


> And look at that:
> 
> These two guys have just created more intrigue and interest in a match by working outside of the parameters that WWE allows, than any two workers have on WWE TV in quite sometime.
> 
> Take the fucking shackles off. Let these guys do what they do.


YES.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*

Del Rio shits on Batista, Batista shits on Del Rio, talk of C level stars in a B level era and it's the Punk marks and Orton marks who end up fighting. 

:lmao :lmao :lmao

dat insecurity


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*



TheGMofGods said:


> So then shouldn't that alone make it obvious what the main reason was for buy rates decreasing?


As I pointed out, streams have been common and easily accessible since at least 2007. (maybe even earlier but 07 is when I started using them regularly) You think the decrease couldn't possibly be associated with the worsened quality for the shows or booking and not solely down to streams? Even today with streams being accessed within minutes, when they put some effort and bring in special attractions, the numbers increase.



LilOlMe said:


> Why has no one called out the fact that G-Rated is Coming is so obviously that CM Bork guy who was banned a million times?
> 
> Could someone please tell me what Del Rio said on Monday night?


I already suspected him for being that, might as well have somebody report him for being a suspicious rejoiner.

As for Del Rio, on Raw he said that everybody is talking about Batista but he's entering the Rumble and will eliminate him.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*

I hope Big Dave's cardio is ok and he can go 20 minutes without blowing up. Anyway, it's fine as long as he doesn't win the Rumble.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*



> "Really batista hahahahah. I'm the one wining all the major titles while u were getting ur ass kick by your plumber (Vince lucero) See u at the rumble. Like we say in #Mexico U can buy muscles but U can't buy Huevos cabron"


:lol Love it


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*



Choke2Death said:


> As I pointed out, streams have been common and easily accessible since at least 2007. (maybe even earlier but 07 is when I started using them regularly) You think the decrease couldn't possibly be associated with the worsened quality for the shows or booking and not solely down to streams? Even today with streams being accessed within minutes, when they put some effort and bring in special attractions, the numbers increase.


The streams actually aren't what I'm referring to. Look at your timeline. 2009-2010. What was happening both in the entire world financially and in the WWE in regards to PPV prices?


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*



Oxi said:


> You need to re-think what you're posting.


That's ironic because nothing you've come out with has made an iota of sense.

Kettle: Hi Pot how's it going?
Pot: All good Kettle. Yo can I tell you something?
Kettle: Sure Pot, what is it?
Pot: You'r black.
Kettle: :StephenA2
Pot: :littlefinger


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*



Mister WrestleMania said:


> And look at that:
> 
> These two guys have just created more intrigue and interest in a match by working outside of the parameters that WWE allows, than any two workers have on WWE TV in quite sometime.
> 
> Take the fucking shackles off. Let these guys do what they do.


Amongst us smarks, sure. But smarks aren't the target audience for WWE. In fact, usually when they DO anything to cater to 'us', it ends up just coming back to bite us ironically. See: Daniel Bryan's last year, CM Punk's post-title run, Cena not winning a belt, Orton turning heel... they always find a way to turn what we want around. lol 

And that's more because, at the end of the day, they're catering to another audience. And that audience doesn't want to know Del Rio is really a fairly tough guy, and speaks a lot of truth about folks... or that Batista got owned in MMA... that audience wants "the Animal" to come back and Batista Bomb some people. 

Is what it is.


----------



## Sonnen Says (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*

Lol this is the only time I will probably find ADR feud interesting. Good job Batista you're already making a nobody a somebody.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*



TheGMofGods said:


> The streams actually aren't what I'm referring to. Look at your timeline. 2009-2010. What was happening both in the entire world financially and in the WWE in regards to PPV prices?


It's obviously multiple factors, I'm not denying that. But the original conversation started off from somebody saying that the PG era is more profitable than the RA era and other than the PG rating bringing in more sponsors, that's just plain false every other way you look at it since ratings, star power and buyrates have all decreased with time.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*

Viva Del Rio.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*



Starbuck said:


> Del Rio shits on Batista, Batista shits on Del Rio, talk of C level stars in a B level era and it's the Punk marks and Orton marks who end up fighting.
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> dat insecurity


Yes this thread it's the definition of golden comedy, also as the only ADR fan in this thread watch how him obliterated Batista on twitter to the point he had to delete his tweets (100% sure ADR hit a nerve :lmao ) made it even more awesome.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*

*As if Batista knows what an A level era looks like.* :lol

*Either way, ADR owned him. Hopefully, he crushes Del Rio when they face off.*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*



Scott Hall's Ghost said:


> Amongst us smarks, sure. But smarks aren't the target audience for WWE. In fact, usually when they DO anything to cater to 'us', it ends up just coming back to bite us ironically. See: Daniel Bryan's last year, CM Punk's post-title run, Cena not winning a belt, Orton turning heel... they always find a way to turn what we want around. lol
> 
> And that's more because, at the end of the day, they're catering to another audience. And that audience doesn't want to know Del Rio is really a fairly tough guy, and speaks a lot of truth about folks... or that Batista got owned in MMA... that audience wants "the Animal" to come back and Batista Bomb some people.
> 
> Is what it is.


Except over half of the audience is 18 and over. The fans don't want well thought out and interesting stories? That's news to me.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*



Hannibal Lector said:


> That's ironic because nothing you've come out with has made an iota of sense.


Because I don't particularly want to argue with someone who thinks drawing numbers means everything. Especially for #2, #3 and #4 guys.

That's beyond ridiculous.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

he will be wwe champion again


----------



## HJ23 (Dec 26, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

It's funny, Del Rio owned him. But, I think Del Rio is so much more talented than Batista it isn't funny.


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*



Brodus Clay said:


> Yes this thread it's the definition of golden comedy, also as the only ADR fan in this thread watch how him obliterated Batista on twitter to the point he had to delete his tweets (100% sure ADR hit a nerve :lmao ) made it even more awesome.


I fail to see how an irrelevant guy like Del Rio would hit a nerve of an actual star like Batista who is just a hot head,he should just keep quiet Like Rock did when the losers in the locker room were trying to get a reaction out of him


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



HJ23 said:


> It's funny, Del Rio owned him. But, I think Del Rio is so much more talented than Batista it isn't funny.


Batista is just a muscle guy. Those guys in wrestling history are a dime a dozen. ADR is a legit athlete. Maybe he'll pull a Booker T and go G.I.Bro on his ass.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*



Oxi said:


> Because I don't particularly want to argue with someone who thinks drawing numbers means everything. Especially for #2, #3 and #4 guys.
> 
> That's beyond ridiculous.


That's not a surprise when you have no tangible information to back your ludicrous claims up. You are the one who brought up popularity which is the funniest part.

Only on the IWC would Daniel Bryan and CM Punk be put on the same pedestal as Batista. Even some claiming Del Rio is apparently up there fpalm


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*



Hannibal Lector said:


> That's not a surprise when you have no tangible information to back your ludicrous claims up. You are the one who brought up popularity which is the funniest part.
> 
> Only on the IWC would Daniel Bryan and CM Punk be put on the same pedestal as Batista. Even some claiming Del Rio is apparently up there fpalm


You're shit-talking me when you're putting words in my mouth in the same post. :lmao

I never said Punk or Bryan were on the same level as Batista. I said they're at a higher level than Orton. God damn.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

I think somebody is gonna get hurt at the Rumble :lol


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*



zxLegionxz said:


> I fail to see how an irrelevant guy like Del Rio would hit a nerve of an actual star like Batista who is just a hot head,he should just keep quiet Like Rock did when the losers in the locker room were trying to get a reaction out of him


You are talking about a total different thing I agree Batista it's a much bigger star than ADR it's and theres no way he can achieve the success Batista reached years ago, fact of the day it's ADR owned him on twitter obviously hitting a nerve which it's not important but was hilarious.


----------



## daniel783 (Jan 8, 2014)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

I want to see "The Beast" vs "The Animal".


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*



Brodus Clay said:


> You are talking about a total different thing I agree Batista it's a much bigger star than ADR it's and theres no way he can achieve the success Batista reached years ago, fact of the day it's ADR owned him on twitter obviously hitting a nerve which it's not important but was hilarious.


Not saying you think Del Rio its on Batistas level ,but like i said i dont think making fun of guy cause he got a hard time getting on MMA its ownage i mean if barret told Austin his movies suck would that be considered ownage or just a butthurt guy talking about a much more succesful person? problem is Batista is a hot head and like i said he should just ignore this type of thing like Rock did


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

:lmao Del Rio's response was classic. Calls him out on losing to that fat MMA fighter and steroid use.. Also loved Batista burying the entire roster. Batista really has no fucks to give.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*



Oxi said:


> You're shit-talking me when you're putting words in my mouth in the same post. :lmao
> 
> I never said Punk or Bryan were on the same level as Batista. *I said they're at a higher level than Orton.* God damn.


Explain.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*



Wagg said:


> Batista shitting on the entire roster and can't say that I don't agree with him. The only A star from that roster is Cena and maybe Orton.


Batista is the most overrated wrestler of the ruthless aggression era. The guy can't wrestle and he sucks on the mic. He just is jacked up so of course Vince







for him and pushed him.

And of course the current era has has Cena has the bigger star its because that is all who Vince pushes. The WWE could have ton more stars like Punk, Bryan, Ziggler, etc all be up there with Cena but the WWE gives all the time to Cena even when Punk had his 400 day title run.

If the WWE only pushed Austin back in the day and kept holding back the rock and other wrestlers like then they never would have had as many stars as they did in the attitude era.

Back then, if the fans took to someone the WWF would push them and take it and run with it. But now, the WWE picks their chosen ones and even if they flop (Del Rio, Sheamus) they kept pushing them and no one gives a crap about them. But you have guys like Daniel Bryan and Punk and the WWE doesn't give them the top stop. it still goes to Cena.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

^^Actually Batista was a talented wrestler, so you are wrong


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*



Choke2Death said:


> Yeah, only because of sponsors is it more profitable now.
> 
> Let's look at the ratings.
> 
> ...


You do know that ratings are not actually how many people watching the show right? Ratings are based on that stupid nelson rating boxes. 

So lets say you have 200,000 wrestling fans and two of them have nelson rating boxes. If on a certain date the two fans with nelson rating boxes happen to not watch Raw, but the other 199,998 do, those 199.,998 fans and probably even more than did watch it , don't get counted because the two wrestling fans with boxes didn't happen to watch it on that night.

Ratings are the most overrated thing to go by for saying what wrestler is more popular or not. The nelson families are supposed to be the "average" american family. So of course it makes sense that when Cena is champion the few families with those boxes it will go up than when someone else like Punk is champion it would go down if the few wrestling fans with boxes are not Punk fans.


Punk and DAniel Bryan are two of the most over wrestlers on the roster, that is what you go by, not by ratings, since it doestn take into account everyone is is watching, but just the wrestling fans who happen to have a nelson rating box.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



Srdjan99 said:


> ^^Actually Batista was a talented wrestler, so you are wrong


He is not a talented wrestler, he was average at best. What made him good? He was never in any memorable matches, or anything that would be considered MOTY. He never could carry a lesser wrestler to a great match, he was always the one being carried. His nickname was Botchista, why do you think that was?

If you want to say he was entertaining in the ring, then I could agree with you on that. Great wrestlers are guys like Daniel Bryan, Kurt Angle, Ric Flair, CM Punk, Chris Beniot, Bret Hart, and Curt Hennig.

Batista is in the same class as guys like Golberg and the Ultimate Warrior.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*



zxLegionxz said:


> Not saying you think Del Rio its on Batistas level ,but like i said i dont think making fun of guy cause he got a hard time getting on MMA its ownage i mean if barret told Austin his movies suck would that be considered ownage or just a butthurt guy talking about a much more succesful person? problem is Batista is a hot head and like i said he should just ignore this type of thing like Rock did


I just see it in a different way but I understand your point of view, Batista should of let his first tweet about ADR be the last in were he says he doesn't even know who ADR is, but whatever :lmao


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



Choke2Death said:


> I already suspected him for being that, might as well have somebody report him for being a suspicious rejoiner.
> 
> As for Del Rio, on Raw he said that everybody is talking about Batista but he's entering the Rumble and will eliminate him.


Ah, thanks. So Del Rio didn't really say anything major on Monday.




#Mark said:


> :lmao Del Rio's response was classic. Calls him out on losing to that fat MMA fighter *and steroid use*.. Also loved Batista burying the entire roster. Batista really has no fucks to give.


This is what sticks out to me the most, and it's surprising that you're the first person to specifically bring this up.

No way is this a "work." The WWE would never approve of a wrestler calling out one of their top stars on steroid usage.

Del Rio's got a set of balls on him.

_Both_ of them give no fucks. Hopefully this doesn't result in a :berried , 'cause like people here said, it's actually selling the feud, since both guys are fully capable and comfortable with firing back at each other.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



birthday_massacre said:


> He is not a talented wrestler, he was average at best. What made him good? He was never in any memorable matches, or anything that would be considered MOTY. He never could carry a lesser wrestler to a great match, he was always the one being carried. His nickname was Botchista, why do you think that was?
> 
> If you want to say he was entertaining in the ring, then I could agree with you on that. Great wrestlers are guys like Daniel Bryan, Kurt Angle, Ric Flair, CM Punk, Chris Beniot, Bret Hart, and Curt Hennig.
> 
> Batista is in the same class as guys like Golberg and the Ultimate Warrior.


He was a good worker, he had more than enough good matches not to be put in the same pot with Goldberg who never had a good singles match


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*



Choke2Death said:


> It's obviously multiple factors, I'm not denying that. But the original conversation started off from somebody saying that the PG era is more profitable than the RA era and other than the PG rating bringing in more sponsors, that's just plain false every other way you look at it since ratings, star power and buyrates have all decreased with time.


The PG era doesn't exist. So right there your argument falls apart (okay not really but w/e). But for the sake of argument lets say it does exist, regardless of the matter, I'm pretty sure the PG rating had a minor effect in regards to the decrease of ratings, star power and buyrates.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



Srdjan99 said:


> He was a good worker, he had more than enough good matches not to be put in the same pot with Goldberg who never had a good singles match


So you want to say he is above average, He is still not a good or great wrestler. 

Take Daniel Bryan for example, you can put him in the ring with the worst wrestler on the planet and DB would make him look good and the match would come off good.

Where as you put Batista with someone worst than him,the match would be a disaster and have tons of good examples for botchamania.

The reason you think Goldberg never had as many good matches as Batista is because look at how Batista had to work with, guys that couldn't wrestle like Hogan, Nash, Lex Lugar etc all who were not good wrestlers.

Where as Bataista always had great wrestlers to work with like Beniot, undertaker, HHH, Guerro, JERICHO and HBK.

Those guys made Batista look good where as when Batista had to carry the match, he looked bad.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*



TheGMofGods said:


> The PG era doesn't exist. So right there your argument falls apart (okay not really but w/e). But for the sake of argument lets say it does exist, regardless of the matter, I'm pretty sure the PG rating had a minor effect in regards to the decrease of ratings, star power and buyrates.


Get outta here with that hip "PG era doesn't exist" nonsense. My point is clear. I'm not blaming it on the PG rating because it's possible to have a good product with that rating. My point was splitting the eras in two. The Ruthless Aggression era (2002-2006/7) and the era that started with them going PG (2008-present). Saying shit like "PG era doesn't exist" is because you have nothing to add.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

He owned Batista no more than HHH owned Lesnar when he brought up his MMA losses. Let's watch Del Rio's MMA fights now and see who the tougher guy is. I know he's got some wins but I imagine he too was having some doozies with the plumber. We know what happened when Del Rio fought a real talent. It was nighty night in seconds.

As far as star power goes Batista can undeniably draw against Lesnar, Rock more than today's current product can. Since he's already faced HHH, Cena, and Taker I'm not so sure we'd see a significant spike. His title win would draw more than today's product but not be as over. That's something some here people really don't get. Really you're only as valuable as your ability to pick up swing watchers. If you're over with a crowd that streams or pays regardless well you're not best for business because you can't bring in the highest #.


----------



## e1987p (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



#Mark said:


> :lmao Del Rio's response was classic. Calls him out on losing to that fat MMA fighter and steroid use.. Also loved Batista burying the entire roster. Batista really has no fucks to give.


Batista win against that fat MMA fighter.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



birthday_massacre said:


> He is not a talented wrestler, he was average at best. What made him good? He was never in any memorable matches, or anything that would be considered MOTY. He never could carry a lesser wrestler to a great match, he was always the one being carried. His nickname was Botchista, why do you think that was?
> 
> If you want to say he was entertaining in the ring, then I could agree with you on that. Great wrestlers are guys like Daniel Bryan, Kurt Angle, Ric Flair, CM Punk, Chris Beniot, Bret Hart, and Curt Hennig.
> 
> *Batista is in the same class as guys like Golberg and the Ultimate Warrior.*


You are either blind, or have never seen a Goldberg or Ultimate Warrior match. Either way, I don't think anyone reasonable would take you seriously after reading a comment like this. Goldberg and Warrior make Batista look like Eddie Guerrero in comparison.

Also, in your list of wrestlers, CM Punk doesn't belong (haven't seen enough of Bryan to pass any proper judgment). There is a significant difference between Punk who has always been very sloppy and someone like Curt Hennig or Bret Hart or Benoit who have always been crisp and great at pretty much everything surrounding pro-wrestling. CM Punk is good, but let's not take the piss and try and put him on equal terms with wrestlers who are simply better. He doesn't need it.



GillbergReturns said:


> He owned Batista no more than HHH owned Lesnar when he brought up his MMA losses. Let's watch Del Rio's MMA fights now and see who the tougher guy is. I know he's got some wins but I imagine he too was having some doozies with the plumber. We know what happened when Del Rio fought a real talent. It was nighty night in seconds.


They are both terrible in MMA.

Batista is an idiot going into MMA and thinking he would be any good. At the age of 43, you may as well not bother. His performance showed why too since he really was bad. No technique, slow, and no potential. Del Rio isn't much better. I'm sure I could beat his ass and I train semi-regularly with no intention of becoming pro.

Bunch of scrubs who have no place in a MMA match, but then there tend to be a lot of those anyway. It's a growing sport.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



birthday_massacre said:


> So you want to say he is above average, He is still not a good or great wrestler.
> 
> Take Daniel Bryan for example, you can put him in the ring with the worst wrestler on the planet and DB would make him look good and the match would come off good.
> 
> ...


I didn't compare Batista to Bryan, Punk or any super talented wrestlers, I said that he was a good inring worker and he truly was. 

Goldberg had a DUDDDD match with The Rock and barely a ** one with Jericho who was awesome at that point, let's not get there


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*



TheGMofGods said:


> The PG era doesn't exist. So right there your argument falls apart (okay not really but w/e). But for the sake of argument lets say it does exist, regardless of the matter, I'm pretty sure the PG rating had a minor effect in regards to the decrease of ratings, star power and buyrates.


The PG era does exist, hell the WWE now will stop matches for blood if he gets too bloody, and of course you can't swear or have any of the adult content they did back in then AE.

Now saying the PG rating has a minor effect on the product, that is true. The booking is crap in this era that is why the product is terrible. You could easily take the Vince vs Austin feud from the AE and put it in this era, and just take out the cuss words and fiddle fingers and the feud would still be huge.

The writing is just so bad right now and they only book around one guy in Cena. If the if DB was in the AE and he got as popular as he is now, the WWE would have made him WWF champion and centered the program around him since he was the most popular person in the company.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*



TheGMofGods said:


> The PG era doesn't exist. So right there your argument falls apart (okay not really but w/e). But for the sake of argument lets say it does exist, regardless of the matter, I'm pretty sure the PG rating had a minor effect in regards to the decrease of ratings, star power and buyrates.


It's officially called the Universe era and begins at WM 25. Well at least in WWE's 30 years of WM.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

The Caped Crusader said:


> You are either blind, or have never seen a Goldberg or Ultimate Warrior match. Either way, I don't think anyone reasonable would take you seriously after reading a comment like this. Goldberg and Warrior make Batista look like Eddie Guerrero in comparison.
> 
> Also, in your list of wrestlers, CM Punk doesn't belong (haven't seen enough of Bryan to pass any proper judgment). There is a significant difference between Punk who has always been very sloppy and someone like Curt Hennig or Bret Hart or Benoit who have always been crisp and great at pretty much everything surrounding pro-wrestling. CM Punk is good, but let's not take the piss and try and put him on equal terms with wrestlers who are simply better. He doesn't need it.




Nothing wrong with thinking Batista was average at best in the ring. Because he was only that. Hell if he wasn't facing the Undertaker or HHH (once IN HIAC) or Cena (twice, SS 08, WM 26) Batista was NOTHING special at all. Don't see how anyone thinks differently. 

Thier gonna make him bigger then he actually is.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



xdoomsayerx said:


> Nothing wrong with thinking Batista was average at best in the ring. Because he was only that. Hell if he wasn't facing the Undertaker or HHH (once IN HIAC) or Cena (twice, SS 08, WM 26) Batista was NOTHING special at all. Don't see how anyone thinks differently.
> 
> Thier gonna make him bigger then he actually is.


Yes, Batista was average, and in the right situations, could be good.

That is a very big difference from Goldberg or Ultimate Warrior. Seriously, do people just say things and not actually watch these wrestlers? Those guys weren't average. Goldberg was terrible.

Batista still managed to give guys like MVP and Henry better matches than other more talented guys like Undertaker etc. managed to. MVP was a rookie at the time and it showed but they still had good matches. That's an average wrestler. With the right person, it can click and they can produce something good. With a good wrestler, they can produce something great potentially.

Goldberg and Ultimate Warrior are not that. There is a massive difference.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



The Caped Crusader said:


> You are either blind, or have never seen a Goldberg or Ultimate Warrior match. Either way, I don't think anyone reasonable would take you seriously after reading a comment like this. Goldberg and Warrior make Batista look like Eddie Guerrero in comparison.
> 
> Also, in your list of wrestlers, CM Punk doesn't belong (haven't seen enough of Bryan to pass any proper judgment). There is a significant difference between Punk who has always been very sloppy and someone like Curt Hennig or Bret Hart or Benoit who have always been crisp and great at pretty much everything surrounding pro-wrestling. CM Punk is good, but let's not take the piss and try and put him on equal terms with wrestlers who are simply better. He doesn't need it.


I can't take you seriously when you claim Batistia was a good wrestler, more people will agree with me that he was average at best than you that he was a good wrestler.

CM Punk may be sloppy now because he doesn't give a crap but he he is a great wrestler, you are probably right he is a stretch to put in guys like Bret Hart, Hennig and Daniel Bryan, so you can take him off that list. You can put Punk on the tier below those guys. 

That being said, Punk is still way better than Batista when it comes to wrestling and I still put Batista in the same category of Warrior and Goldberg.


There was just a thread on this a few weeks ago. http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/1074041-how-good-wrestler-batista.html

Most people in that thread agree he was average.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



birthday_massacre said:


> Where as Batista always had great wrestlers to work with like Benoit, undertaker, HHH, Guerrero, *Austin* and HBK.


:lmao

Proof that you're talking out of your ass and making shit up.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Agree with birthday massacre and would also compare Batista to Diesel. Nothing wrong with that because guys like Nash, Warrior, Goldberg, and Nash were at one point effective draws. Some wrestling fans would rather watch a muscle headed freak tear sh** up opposed to technicians going at it.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

The Caped Crusader said:


> Yes, Batista was average, and in the right situations, could be good.
> 
> That is a very big difference from Goldberg or Ultimate Warrior. Seriously, do people just say things and not actually watch these wrestlers? Those guys weren't average. Goldberg was terrible.
> 
> ...




I agree on that aspect, but saying Batista is better in the ring then Goldberg or Warrior isn't saying much. AT ALL.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



birthday_massacre said:


> I can't take you seriously when you claim Batistia was a good wrestler, more people will agree with me that he was average at best than you that he was a good wrestler.
> 
> CM Punk may be sloppy now because he doesn't give a crap but he he is a great wrestler, you are probably right he is a stretch to put in guys like Bret Hart, Hennig and Daniel Bryan, so you can take him off that list. You can put Punk on the tier below those guys.
> 
> ...


Maybe read my posts. I didn't say Batista was a good wrestler.

I didn't say he was better than CM Punk either. I mentioned CM Punk is good, but that he's not good enough to be mentioned alongside the likes of Henning or Bret Hart because they're some of the best.

As a matter of fact, I said you are blind for trying to put Batista in the same tier as Goldberg and Ultimate Warrior when he is considerably better than both. There is a degree of bullshit I expect. You can say you don't like someone's style. Some people prefer the more technical style, some people prefer the power houses, and others prefer a mix or whatever. Some people just don't like a certain's wrestlers style and they call him terrible. That's fine. That's subjective.

When you try and compare wrestlers to each other though, and try and pass of statements as if there is some kind of objective truth to them, then there is an issue. Because no one in their right mind can try and argue that Batista is on the same level as Warrior or Goldberg. That is nonsense.

Batista is an average wrestler, but he can be good in the right situations. He has been good plenty of times. Undertaker isn't someone who was always good. He's gotten better with age. For his size, he's legitimately great now. He's also someone who had some of the best matches of his entire career with Batista. He didn't carry Batista alone to those matches when he's been unable to replicate a similar level of quality with sometimes better talent.

Batista didn't have decent, and even good, matches with rookie talent or outperform other wrestlers when in a ring with those same competitors because he's on the level of Goldberg of all people. No one can make these statements and keep a straight face.

Batista isn't the best wrestler. He has a certain style but he understands the pro-wrestling aspects well enough that he can perform in big match situations and can put on decent, if not good, matches with a lot of talent. No one is saying he can carry rookies to great matches. But no one is trying to argue he's great either. I take issue with people making shit up and trying to compare him to the worst of the worst when the man is clearly decent in the ring.



xdoomsayerx said:


> Thier gonna make him bigger then he actually is.


Yes, the second biggest superstar behind Cena in the last decade. They're going to make that man bigger than he is. I, somehow, don't think they are. Because bigger than that is not really possible except for guys like Rock or Austin. I think they're treating him like he deserves to be. The problem I see with some people, is that they can't accept just how big he was, and is in front of their darlings. Tough shit though. This is business and he was one of the biggest WWE stars in history.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



Choke2Death said:


> :lmao
> 
> Proof that you're talking out of your ass and making shit up.


Yeah I am so talking out of my ass, and not sure why I said Austin, I meant Jericho. 

Just because I used Austin as an example by mistake instead of Jericho doesn't make my point any less true.

If you think Batista was better than an average wrestler then its you who is talking out of your ass, which you do a lot around here.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



birthday_massacre said:


> Yeah I am so talking out of my ass, and not sure why I said Austin, I meant Jericho.
> 
> Just because I used Austin as an example by mistake instead of Jericho doesn't make my point any less true.
> 
> If you think Batista was better than an average wrestler then its you who is talking out of your ass, which you do a lot around here.


No, it's just that you are making a lot of shit up and changing history the way you see fit. You've done that a lot, so I have a hard time believing you.

As for Batista, I don't think he's a great wrestler, as I said in that other thread - he's decent. Solid big men who can have great matches with the right opponents.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



The Caped Crusader said:


> Maybe read my posts. I didn't say Batista was a good wrestler.
> 
> I didn't say he was better than CM Punk either. I mentioned CM Punk is good, but that he's not good enough to be mentioned alongside the likes of Henning or Bret Hart because they're some of the best.
> 
> ...



I read your post, I said Batista was average at best, you disagreed and said he was talented.

If you are average at something you are not talented at it. So saying Batista is a talented wrestling is the same as saying he is good. So if you don't think Batista is a good wrestler, then why are you disagreeing with me?

When I say I put Batista in the same category as warrior or Golberg, what I am saying is, he was a guy who had a power set move, and was all jacked up and that is why he got over. Batista can still be better than those two and be in the same category. I think Daniel Bryan is better than Bret Hart as a wrestler but I still put them both in the same category.

You seem to be contracting yourself here. I said he was average, you disagreed and now you are saying he isn't the best wrestler. So wouldn't that mean he was average?


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



birthday_massacre said:


> I read your post, I said Batista was average at best, you disagreed and said he was talented.


No, I didn't. Are you not reading my posts? I never said the word talented. Read everything and understand the general point I'm making. Don't just look at individual words and connect the dots.

You were comparing Batista to Goldberg and Warrior. On what planet are the latter two average and not terrible?

Does you scale only go from great (encompassing everyone who is even remotely good to people who are legitimately great) to average at best (encompassing everyone who is terrible, mediocre and even average)?



> If you are average at something you are not talented at it. So saying Batista is a talented wrestling is the same as saying he is good. So if you don't think Batista is a good wrestler, then why are you disagreeing with me?


I don't even know who you're talking to here. I swear you're just reading invisible things that I have not said.



> When I say I put Batista in the same category as warrior or Golberg, what I am saying is, he was a guy who had a power set move, and was all jacked up and that is why he got over. Batista can still be better than those two and be in the same category. I think Daniel Bryan is better than Bret Hart as a wrestler but I still put them both in the same category.


Your categories don't even make sense.

Batista is in the same category as Warrior and Goldberg because he's a big guy who got over. Neglecting the fact that we're discussing in-ring ability here and not just random big men and how they got over. What does this even mean? How does this category even make sense to you? They are two different things.



> You seem to be contracting yourself here. I said he was average, you disagreed and now you are saying he isn't the best wrestler. So wouldn't that mean he was average?


Again, I wonder if you're talking to The Invisible Man.

At this point, I think it's clear you have no clue what you're talking about and I've said what I wanted to say. I'll leave you and The Invisible Man to finish up.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



Choke2Death said:


> No, it's just that you are making a lot of shit up and changing history the way you see fit. You've done that a lot, so I have a hard time believing you.
> 
> As for Batista, I don't think he's a great wrestler, as I said in that other thread - he's decent. Solid big men who can have great matches with the right opponents.


I don't make anything up, or change history. I just show history in a way to make my point, isnt that the whole point of debating?

As for Batista, right so Batista is an average wrestler than, who like I said, put with someone great, can be made to look good.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

All these guys were better in ring then Batista was in the RA era. Or Batistas time in wwe 04 -10

Angle 
Taker 
Beniot 
HBK 
Benjamin 
Eddie
Edge 
Jericho 
Orton
Punk
Mysterio 
Christian 
Cena
Jeff Hardy 
HHH 
Ziggler 
Umaga 
Rhodes 
Sheamus
MVP 
Kane 
Finley 


No doubt those guys were all better in ring . Like most have said Batista is average, Nothing special. But HE like Goldberg and Warrior didn't need to be anything special in the ring. People always bought into their crap. Still don't know how Batista got so over as did. 

HHH usually gets heat for burying people , but IMO he MADE Batista. He WAS that great of a heel to get Batista so over as he did.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



birthday_massacre said:


> As for Batista, right so Batista is an average wrestler than, who like I said, put with someone great, can be made to look good.


Explain how he managed to have good matches with MVP. Is MVP great on your scale? Since apparently he can only have good matches, or be made to look good, with great wrestlers.

You've not given your opinion much thought, that much I can tell you.



xdoomsayerx said:


> All these guys were better in ring then Batista was in the RA era. Or Batistas time in wwe 04 -10
> 
> Benjamin
> Ziggler
> ...


Look at this shit, this is what I mean.

It's obvious you're just looking at how they move and that's about it. Kane? Maybe back in his prime but he stopped giving a shit a long time ago. And fucking Sheamus and Ziggler? In 2010?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



The Caped Crusader said:


> No, I didn't. Are you not reading my posts? I never said the word talented. Read everything and understand the general point I'm making. Don't just look at individual words and connect the dots.
> 
> You were comparing Batista to Goldberg and Warrior. On what planet are the latter two average and not terrible?
> 
> ...


I was getting your and Srdjan99 posts mixed up, he was the one who said Batista was talented. I was going back and forth with both you of you defending Batista.

You were both saying the same thing. That is where the confusion came in about the talented thing.

How does my categories not make sense? Batista, Warrior and Goldberg, were all average wrestlers, who were jacked and had power move sets and that is how they got over, not because of their wrestling ability.

You can put Batista at the top of that category, but he is still in that prototype wrestler. If Batista was the size of Daniel Bryan or Punk, you really think he would have gotten over like he did based just on his wrestling ability? Of course not. The same goes for the Warrior and Goldberg, if not for their size they never would have been stars.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



The Caped Crusader said:


> Explain how he managed to have good matches with MVP. Is MVP great on your scale? Since apparently he can only have good matches, or be made to look good, with great wrestlers.
> 
> You've not given your opinion much thought, that much I can tell you.


MVP is a much better wrestler than Batista. And I don't even remember their matches, so they couldn't have been very good.

That being said, so are you or are you not saying Batista was an average wrestler?

If all you are agreeing on was me putting Batista in the same category as Warrior and Goldberg, then lets just agree to disagree. Because they were all power wrestlers with power moves, who were all average to below average wrestlers.

I would agree Batista was better in the ring than both Golberg and Batista but that doesn't mean they are not in the same category.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



birthday_massacre said:


> MVP is a much better wrestler than Batista. And I don't even remember their matches, so they couldn't have been very good.


Let me refresh your memory then.

Most people were calling MVP a shit wrestler. It wasn't until 2007 when he worked with Benoit, Matt Hardy and Batista that people thought he was learning and becoming better in the ring. That was when he beginning to improve by the way. No one was saying he was a good wrestler at the time when he was one of the most hated in 2006. He wasn't the one carrying those matches by the way. In each instance, it was the other guy leading.

As for your last point, maybe you just don't remember anything in general. I swear half the points made are just fabricated.

Also to point out further nonsensical stuff:



birthday_massacre said:


> How does my categories not make sense? Batista, Warrior and Goldberg, were all average wrestlers, who were jacked and had power move sets and that is how they got over, not because of their wrestling ability.


You don't seem to have the ability to recognise differences beyond just 'movesets'. There's a little bit more than just that to this pro-wrestling thing.

And lastly:


> You can put Batista at the top of that category, but he is still in that prototype wrestler. If Batista was the size of Daniel Bryan or Punk, you really think he would have gotten over like he did based just on his wrestling ability? Of course not.


If Batista was the size of Bryan or Punk, why the hell would he have a power moveset? What makes you think he would wrestle anything like he does now? Part of the reason his style is his style is because of his damn size. It's the same with Bryan and Punk. If they weren't so small and were instead 300lbs, what makes you think they'd wrestle the same way?

Also, if a guy Bryan or Punk's size was able to throw around wrestlers like Batista did, I'm pretty sure they would become incredibly over because crowds would be impressed to see that happening.

Getting over has nothing to with in-ring ability, and everything to do with booking. And several other factors like presence, charisma, look etc. Stop combining both categories as if they're related. It's an exception, not a rule, when some superstar manages to get over with pure technical ability in the ring.

I give up; these posts don't even make sense.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

The ring ability argument continues to be about as almost irrelevant as it always has been. It's an absolutely laughable key basis as an argument.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



The Caped Crusader said:


> Let me refresh your memory then.
> 
> Most people were calling MVP a shit wrestler. It wasn't until 2007 when he worked with Benoit, Matt Hardy and Batista that people thought he was learning and becoming better in the ring. That was when he beginning to improve by the way. No one was saying he was a good wrestler at the time when he was one of the most hated in 2006. He wasn't the one carrying those matches by the way. In each instance, it was the other guy leading.
> 
> As for your last point, maybe you just don't remember anything in general. I swear half the points made are just fabricated.


MVP is still better than Batista. its not saying much. I was never a fan of MVP. And half my points are fabricated? Which points would those be? Ill gladly defend my opinion of those points.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

The Caped Crusader said:


> Explain how he managed to have good matches with MVP. Is MVP great on your scale? Since apparently he can only have good matches, or be made to look good, with great wrestlers.
> 
> You've not given your opinion much thought, that much I can tell you.
> 
> ...




Please don't start, Sheamus is a miles better in ring worker then Batista. Ziggler is just as hated on here as Batista, I don't know how ANYONE could say Batista was a better in ring talent. Kane? Always delivered when it mattered, he still moved well and could last in a match. Maybe not like his prime, but still wasn't bad. If Batista was better then Kane it really wasn't by a whole lot. IMO he wasn't.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



xdoomsayerx said:


> Please don't start, Sheamus is a miles better in ring worker then Batista. Ziggler is just as hated on here as Batista, I don't know how ANYONE could say Batista was a better in ring talent. Kane? Always delivered when it mattered, he still moved well and could last in a match. Maybe not like his prime, but still wasn't bad. If Batista was better then Kane it really wasn't by a whole lot. IMO he wasn't.


Maybe Sheamus is better now, I don't know. I haven't kept up. Anyone saying him or Ziggler were better in 2010 don't know what the hell they're talking about. They were green and it showed.

And no, Kane didn't always deliver when it counted. He's half assed it for so long now, and part of that is because he's been around so long and because of his age. His fundamentals are still there, but he's been lazy for a very long time.

I'm bowing out of this discussion. I think it's ridiculous at this stage.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



xdoomsayerx said:


> Please don't start, Sheamus is a miles better in ring worker then Batista. Ziggler is just as hated on here as Batista, I don't know how ANYONE could say Batista was a better in ring talent. Kane? Always delivered when it mattered, he still moved well and could last in a match. Maybe not like his prime, but still wasn't bad. If Batista was better then Kane it really wasn't by a whole lot. IMO he wasn't.


Kane is one of the best big men of all time. Batista isn't. Kane in his prime was miles better than Batista. When it comes to big men, Kane is near the top.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Hannibal Lector said:


> The ring ability argument continues to be about as almost irrelevant as it always has been. It's an absolutely laughable key basis as an argument.


I agree. Comparing Batista to guys like Ziggler is fruitless. Ziggler may be better than Batista in the ring but that's completely irrelevant because Batista is a thousand times the star Ziggler is.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

The Caped Crusader said:


> Maybe Sheamus is better now, I don't know. I haven't kept up. Anyone saying him or Ziggler were better in 2010 don't know what the hell they're talking about. They were green and it showed.
> 
> And no, Kane didn't always deliver when it counted. He's half assed it for so long now, and part of that is because he's been around so long and because of his age. His fundamentals are still there, but he's been lazy for a very long time.
> 
> I'm bowing out of this discussion. I think it's ridiculous at this stage.




And what you don't realize is, Batista was ALWAYS given the time and spot to have good matches. Whereas Ziggler was getting like 5 minute matches back then. Outside of the match he had with Bryan that was great.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



The Caped Crusader said:


> Maybe Sheamus is better now, I don't know. I haven't kept up. Anyone saying him or Ziggler were better in 2010 don't know what the hell they're talking about. They were green and it showed.
> 
> And no, Kane didn't always deliver when it counted. He's half assed it for so long now, and part of that is because he's been around so long and because of his age. His fundamentals are still there, but he's been lazy for a very long time.
> 
> I'm bowing out of this discussion. I think it's ridiculous at this stage.


Kane always deliver when it counted in his prime when Batista was around. Don't try to compare to how kane is now to how Batista was in his prime.

You need to compare Kane to how he was when Batista was in the WWE.

Kane in his prime was way better than Batista in his prime.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Batista saying I hate you and commanding his spot light is better than anything ziggler has ever done.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



#Mark said:


> I agree. Comparing Batista to guys like Ziggler is fruitless. Ziggler may be better than Batista in the ring but that's completely irrelevant because Batista is a thousand times the star Ziggler is.


Well of course thats true because Vince







for guys built like Batista, and look at how much the WWE has buried Ziggler.

If Ziggler ever got a push like Batista did, Ziggler would be a huge star. The ultimate warrior wasn't a great wrestler but he was one of the biggest wrestlers of all time in his prime because of his push.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> Batista saying I hate you and commanding his spot light is better than anything ziggler has ever done.




Because that has to do what we are talking about smh.


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



Hannibal Lector said:


> The ring ability argument continues to be about as almost irrelevant as it always has been. It's an absolutely laughable key basis as an argument.


Agreed.










He sure as shit is a better in-ring performer than Cena ever thought about being. The guy is a beast and it will be nice to have someone who is legitimately hardcore coming back. It's not just his wrestling persona that is either. The man himself is just an edgy 'I don't give a fuck' kind of guy and the WWE needs more that back.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Love that Batista is shitting on this shitty & forgettable era that's only has one good thing that was the Summer of Punk. 


ironyman said:


> The guy is a beast and it will be nice to have someone who is legitimately hardcore coming back. It's not just his wrestling persona that is either. The man himself is just an edgy 'I don't give a fuck' kind of guy and the WWE needs more that back.


Exactly Batista is the jacked up version of the anti-authority CM Punk we want TV-14 and Edgy Wrestling! loved what he said here: 




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Tell me that you will not mark out even just a little bit when you hear this and then be happy to see the man return:






Just listening to that helps me forget about shit like Brodus Clay and Fandango.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



xdoomsayerx said:


> Because that has to do what we are talking about smh.


I meant to quote somebody. These arguments are so stupid to begin with. You can't prove your opinions to be fact that someone sucks or is average/great.
It's all personal taste and what you prefer.

People are listing great wrestlers and just happen to clump together names of guys that have similar styles of wrestling. So I take it that person just doesn't like strong powerhouse wrestlers. That doesn't mean that all suck and are average.

Even a guy like warrior that some are shitting on had fantastic matches with just doing basic moves and taunts. There's so much more to wrestling than IN RING SKILLZ and arguing who is shit, average or great is so stupid.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



xdoomsayerx said:


> You forgot Wrestlemania. Don't think anyone realises how much mania has made them over the past few years. There's a reason why cities actually bid for it.
> 
> Not saying Batista wasn't a big star because he was, but he's in over his head here. *They make him bigger then he actually is.*


:kobe How? 

The only people who would say this shit is the ones who didn't see Batista's run.


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



CHIcagoMade said:


> :kobe How?
> 
> The only people who would say this shit is the ones who didn't see Batista's run.


:clap:clapAgreed. :clap:clap

funny those are the same people who post this







to make an argument to why Batista is as big as he is


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



birthday_massacre said:


> Well of course thats true because Vince
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you were to say that if Ziggler ever received a push like Randy Orton did, he would be approximately the star Orton is today, I would agree with you, or at least roughly so. 

However, I find it nearly impossible to believe Ziggler would have been as nearly effective in the role of the beast who was once subservient to Triple H in Evolution and began to rebel against him as Batista was in late 2004 and early 2005. Batista's push--unlike, say, Orton's, by comparison--was remarkably organic. It seems sempiternal truth that only a big man could have supplied the necessities of that role, either as the muscled, thuggish "enforcer" for Evolution, and as the animal who had bitten the hand that had previously fed it, as Triple H stated in numerous promos. 

Now, I'm not one to defend WWE's booking. From Miz to Ryder to Ziggler to Bryan to Punk to Ryback (a big man whose push was catastrophically mishandled well over a year ago, which sort of proves that WWE is, for the most part, just woefully incompetent when it comes to pushing people these days, not necessarily grinding axes), the song goes on. However, the burying of Ziggler does not mean that Ziggler could have played the role Batista did, nor does it suggest Ziggler could be the magnitude of a star that Dave Batista was were he to receive a very similar push. 

I wish WWE would actually endeavor to capitalize on stars who get over on their own, but for the most part it is a completely lost art for them these days. Having said that, Batista was a star who connected with the audience strongly. Remember the pops he received at certain late 2004 Raws when it became increasingly clear that the fans were siding with him as a the character whose rebellion against Triple H would lead to a fantastic angle? The pop he received at the New Year's Revolution pay-per-view in very early January 2005, weeks before his Royal Rumble win? The mega-pop at The Royal Rumble? The night after, a Raw I attended, when Batista made his decision?

Batista wasn't Orton, a guy who had to be pushed and pushed over the course of years to reach the status he eventually enjoyed. Batista was a supernova star second only to Cena post-Attitude Era. The feud between he and Triple H was one of WWE's biggest moneymakers ever, and probably still ranks as the most successful angle of its kind, not involving a part-time celebrity from outside the roster, certainly, since the close of the Attitude Era. Batista was monstrously huge--metaphorically speaking--and the push he received simply corresponded with what the fans wanted from WWE.


----------



## Sonnen Says (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Batista is one of the very few big men I like. I don't understand the hate, he was pretty good overall. He wasn't the best in the ring but as a big man he's in the very top in ring workers for guys his size, he delivers in big matches. See HHH, Taker, Edge, Cena, Jericho, HBK, etc. So anyway if some of you are bitching about his push I say he deserved it and I believe if he was much younger he will become a much better talent and even a bigger star. Also noticed some said he got pushed because of his size only. Well that didn't work so well for guys like Ryback and Ryan.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Sonnen Says said:


> Batista is one of the very few big men I like. I don't understand the hate, he was pretty good overall. He wasn't the best in the ring but as a big man he's in the very top in ring workers for guys his size, he delivers in big matches. See HHH, Taker, Edge, Cena, Jericho, HBK, etc. So anyway if some of you are bitching about his push I say he deserved it and I believe if he was much younger he will become a much better talent and even a bigger star. Also noticed some said he got pushed because of his size only. Well that didn't work so well for guys like Ryback and Ryan.


Exactly Batista has lots of charisma to boot with his incredible size and proved he deserved his spot in the company.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Batista is not better in the ring than John Cena.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



DesolationRow said:


> If you were to say that if Ziggler ever received a push like Randy Orton did, he would be approximately the star Orton is today, I would agree with you, or at least roughly so.
> 
> However, I find it nearly impossible to believe Ziggler would have been as nearly effective in the role of the beast who was once subservient to Triple H in Evolution and began to rebel against him as Batista was in late 2004 and early 2005. Batista's push--unlike, say, Orton's, by comparison--was remarkably organic. It seems sempiternal truth that only a big man could have supplied the necessities of that role, either as the muscled, thuggish "enforcer" for Evolution, and as the animal who had bitten the hand that had previously fed it, as Triple H stated in numerous promos.
> 
> ...



That is what I am saying. I am not saying Ziggler would ever be as big as someone like the Rock, or Austin. Batista was pretty popular in the RA era too, he was at the tier just below those guys, if you want to go by popularity, you could lump Batista in with the HBKs, HHH, Undertakers, guys like that. 

If Ziggler was as good as he is now, and got a good push in the attitude era, he would probably fit in with the Jericho tier of wrestlers. Jericho while popular in the WWF never got to the level of HBK or taker, but he was probably just below them. That is where I would put Ziggler. But Orton is a good comparison.

I don't think anyone will deny how super popular Batista was, he was def. one of the top stars of the RA era. He just wasn't one of the best wrestlers of that era. He was average, but like Warrior and Goldberg, they were able to make up for their lack of wrestling ability and stilll get over and be some of the most popular wrestlers of their era.

I think some people (generally speaking, not pointing fingers) are confusing popularity, and wrestling ability. They really don't have anything to do with other.

You have had wrestlers who cant wrestle a lick, like Golberg and Warrior be some of most popular wrestlers ever, then guys like Dean Malenko who were great wrestlers but never really got over with the fans more than just a mid carder.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

funnyfaces1 said:


> Batista is not better in the ring than John Cena.


Lol ok fpalm


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## thesukh03 (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

:lol,people are actually comparing a larger than life, humanoid-like beast in Batista to a socially awkward, uncharismatic, mediocre performer, on the worst roster of all time in Ziggler. That's just funny.


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



thesukh03 said:


> :lol,people are actually comparing a larger than life, humanoid-like beast in Batista to a socially awkward, uncharismatic, mediocre performer, on the worst roster of all time in Ziggler. That's just funny.


What is with these Rock fans loL, why do you guys always use superlatives when talking about ANYTHING...


----------



## lifebane (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

I think ultimate warrior was 10 times better in the ring than batista, he brought so much energy and intensity that it was insane, batista matches are a snooze fest in comparison.


----------



## mvpsuperstar (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

In-ring talent is about psychology and how well you can get the fans to suspend belief and get emotionaly engaged into the match. Batista was in an elite class in that category during his run. Now, Im not saying he is a great technical wrestler that can chain wrestle or flawlessly perform any move (Bryan, HBK, Hart, Angle, Perfect, Flair, etc), Im just stating that he has a great understanding of how to tell a story within the ring.

With that being said, I certainly see him adapting a more technical style since he stated he was going to train in GJJ for his return.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

This thread is about Batista, stick to discussing him, no one cares about your zigglers and ortons and cenas. 

Batista :mark:


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Raw2003 said:


> Lol ok fpalm
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


He isn't. Are you seriously arguing that Batista is a better worker than Cena?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

what happened to this thread? damn


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

#Mark said:


> He isn't. Are you seriously arguing that Batista is a better worker than Cena?


Yes I am 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jericho Addict (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

There has honestly been a so much idiocy in this thread. I may be being overly critical, but people really need to think things through before they post.

A lot of people are saying Batista is better than x wrestler. The reason they are giving is because of his 'star power'. In professional wrestling a star is created, not just by being given the ball and a push. Of course, there are many case studies that prove talent is required as well. There have been many guys pushed to the moon who have flopped.

Batista has talent, he isn't a ring general. But he's not a slob in the ring. He does have a lot of charisma, but he was never the greatest at cutting a promo. But again, neither was Bret Hart and he was a star as well. Batista's greatest asset, much like Roman Reigns is his presence. But let's not forget one thing;

Batista's rise to the top was booked PERFECTLY. His face turn was one of the most well booked pushes in WWE history, it covered up all of Batista's flaws and highlighted all of his strengths. Batista's time in the WWE was also spent working with some GREAT workers like Eddie Guerrero, Rey Mysterio, HHH, Edge and The Undertaker. But let's not forget he had a LOT of match's which absolutely stank, such as his program with JBL and everyone remembers that Big Show vs Batista match at the ECW arena.

But to shit on guys like Dolph Ziggler and saying they are nothing compared to Batista? A lot of the talent these days, guys like Ziggler for example. Are just as talented, if not more talented than Batista. 

Why they aren't as a big in terms of being a 'STAR'?

Two things. 

They didn't have a push executed by HHH and the company. Other than John Cena I think Batista is the only guy who has been completely protected by the company in terms of booking and positioning. Batista was also positioned above HHH and made the focus, something HHH does for no one. (CM Punk & Daniel Bryan..)

Secondly, Batista left the company AND just as he was getting good. Batista was good, and had a perfectly executed push. But his experience working with so many talented individuals was beginning to make him GREAT and worthy of his positioning. 

But Batista left, and left at his most entertaining. Engraved in our minds is this Batista, and we've missed this Batista. Batista as a STAR has risen since he's left, not only because we long for him to return but also because of his public exposure. Everytime a top talent leaves, they become more of a star while they're on their break. It's why guys like Jericho come back to a lot of hoorah and then people complain they're lackluster.

I'm not saying anyone is wrong or right, but fucking hell have a little *perspective.*

And for the record, I fucking love Batista and I'm so happy he's returning.


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

I actually expect Batista to be great on the mic, after his acting career , which is going much better than I expected .


----------



## JimCornette (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



birthday_massacre said:


> I don't make anything up, or change history. I just show history in a way to make my point, isnt that the whole point of debating?
> 
> As for Batista, right so Batista is an average wrestler than, who like I said, put with someone great, can be made to look good.


This. Using an objective measure to determine how good he was, let's use Meltzer's ratings for his matches (one-on-one matches). Obviously any match that scores a 4-star or better rating is considered great. Batista has 6 in his entire career with only three different people.

6/26/05 Triple H vs. Batista (Hell in a Cell) ****1/2
4/1/07 Undertaker vs. Batista ****
4/29/07 Undertaker vs. Batista (Last Man Standing) ****
10/28/07 Undertaker vs. Batista ****
11/17/07 Undertaker vs. Batista (Hell in a Cell) ****
4/25/10 John Cena vs. Batista (Last Man Standing) ****1/4


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



fulcizombie said:


> I actually expect Batista to be great on the mic, after his acting career , which is going much better than I expected .


In his last feud with Cena(after which he left),(heel)Batista was cutting some really great promos,and his performance on the microphone was definitely better than that of John Cena.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

lifebane said:


> I think ultimate warrior was 10 times better in the ring than batista, he brought so much energy and intensity that it was insane, batista matches are a snooze fest in comparison.


Lolwut? You're insane. Warrior is beyond terrible in the ring. Batista is at the very least avg and has a solid big man move set as opposed to Warrior who was basically punch/kick/shoulder block/splash. Just because shaking the ropes and rain dances get you moist doesn't mean his matches are any good.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



> Batista signed a two-year contract. That doesn’t necessarily mean he’ll be there for two years, given age, injury, and schedule, but that is the length of the contract and he is being booked as a full-time performer.


via Dave Metzler in new WON


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



wrestlinggameguy said:


> This thread is about Batista, stick to discussing him, no one cares about your zigglers and ortons and cenas.
> 
> Batista :mark:


:mark: Those videos though! I know he's older but those videos hyping up his return are a shot of adrenaline and his twitter. :banderas

I see you lurking, SmarkBusters


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

a 2 year deal is pretty much a full time deal for dave unless he gets injured.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

^ or he gets movie role or two (which would be surprising at all)


----------



## mvpsuperstar (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Meltzer is not a wrestling God, his ratings are HIS opinions on how well the match went. A more accurate grading would be a fan survey then average out all the ratings...

For the argument that Batista worked with great opponents...he was in the main event. Everyone that has had a run as a top star has been booked against great workers (most of the time). Edge said it himself, it takes two to have a great match. Not to mention that there are other variables like a specific story/angle wrestlers need to play up and the many agents/producers that help put together matches.


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Im glad Batista is getting a full time schedule, we get to see him every week and he'll have matches on Raw even.


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

How old was Batista when he debuted? Crazy to think he's about to turn 45 and Cena along with Orton who debuted around the same time with him are 36 and 33.


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

He was 32 when he debuted as Devon's enforcer and 35 when he won the title at WrestleMania 21.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Age doesnt really matter these days seeing humans these days get to life longer and are in better physical shape than hundred years ago, back in the 1930's, when you were 40, you were already a washed up old man or even worse, dead. It all depends on good gene's as well to keep that physical good shape, Cena is a good example, probably in a better shape than he was 10 years ago, but he is getting injury prone allot now. (do that DPP Yoga Cena!) And seeing Batista in his 40's still trying to fight in the MMA and now coming back to wrestling, good gene's.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

I think they're building towards Batista v Lesnar for Mania


----------



## pokechaos480 (Jul 18, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Was never big on him but if he helps build the product kudos.


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

I find it very VERY interesting that batista has signed, considering he said john cena killed harcore edgy wrestling and that is the main reason he wasnt interested in coming back and also mentioned the possibility of hhh possibly doing something about that problem....then bam batista signs? What has or perhaps will change??


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



Bob-Carcass said:


> I find it very VERY interesting that batista has signed, considering he said john cena killed harcore edgy wrestling and that is the main reason he wasnt interested in coming back and also mentioned the possibility of hhh possibly doing something about that problem....then bam batista signs? What has or perhaps will change??


Ever since The Rock came back,things in WWE have significantly improved.Alot of new talent(s) have debuted(Roman Reigns,Ambrose,Rollins,Wyatts,Big E etc).And even though Cena is still their number one guy,he does not dominate the proceedings like he used to in 2010.


Personally speaking,I've started to love WWE programming as I used to do in the Attitude Era.So things have definitely improved for good.And Batista's inclusion should only make things better.


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



Bob-Carcass said:


> I find it very VERY interesting that batista has signed, considering he said john cena killed harcore edgy wrestling and that is the main reason he wasnt interested in coming back and also mentioned the possibility of hhh possibly doing something about that problem....then bam batista signs? What has or perhaps will change??


I suspect that Vince offered him an outrageous contract .


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

http://adf.ly/bugcg



> *TOP RETURNING NAME ALREADY GETTING HEAT WITHIN WWE*
> 
> By Mike Johnson on 2014-01-10 10:41:35
> 
> ...


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



> One person compared them to Triple H once saying Undertaker was the only person worthy of wrestling him in the entire locker room.


This stuck out for me


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

^ wut?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



xD7oom said:


> ^ wut?


I'm not questioning what he said , calm down, im surprised he said it in 'public'.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Alberto Del Rio has never been relevant. So I don't think it matters what he said or thinks of Batista.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Batista stirring shit already?










Can't wait for his return!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Batista already getting heat within WWE*



> Although he hasn't even officially made his return to WWE TV, former WWE World champion Batista is already making waves within the locker room following comments made on Twitter.
> During Raw, after defeating Sin Cara, Alberto Del Rio announced he was entering the Royal Rumble and cut a promo regarding the returning Batista.
> 
> Batista responded via Twitter asking, "Who is Alberto Del Rio?"
> ...


*Source:* PWinsider.com


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Can't blame Del Rio for going off the way he did and so can't blame Batista for his comments either I think they'll patch things up when he returns.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## lesje (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: Batista already getting heat within WWE*

"Seems 2 me that some C level stars in a B level star era have bought into their own hype. Don’t turn a work into a shoot. #realitycheck"

ROFL!,This is funny because it's true!


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: Batista already getting heat within WWE*

"Seems 2 me that some C level stars in a B level star era have bought into their own hype."

But... he is so right.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Batista already getting heat within WWE*

*Does this mean Batista accepts he couldn't be the number 1 star in "B level Star Era"?*Lol


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> Does this mean Batista accepts he couldn't be the number 1 star in "B level Star Era"?Lol


He was a number 1 star in his era


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

*Re: Batista already getting heat within WWE*

While I'm not a fan of his...Batista isn't wrong


----------



## WWEUniverse (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Batista already getting heat within WWE*

people shouldnt walk straight into wrestlemania main events


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Batista already getting heat within WWE*

Batista dropped the pipe bomb


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Batista already getting heat within WWE*



Raw2003 said:


> He was a number 1 star in his era
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I thought Cena was the biggest star post Attitude Era.


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: Batista already getting heat within WWE*

Dave says it like it is


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: Batista already getting heat within WWE*

It's a point that few people probably care about, but it would be nice if the entire WWE promotion, from the full time wrestlers to the part timers, everybody that works for the company and has a role where their voice can be of influence to fans, would spend time boosting up the promotion & getting each other over instead of just getting themselves over. If everybody made everybody look threatening, you'd have a slight improvement. I'd rather have an annoying hype man like JBL lick the nuts of the entire roster then have guys who act like everything is beneath them. Not a shot at Batista specifically, cause Cena, Punk & a slew of others have been guilty of it in the past. It's like telling fans "Yeah, WWE sucks except for a few of us." Every promotion needs jobbers, but we'd have some more interesting title matches & feuds involving more then the same two handfuls of men if WWE could at least portray their mid carders as a threat & not just some "Superstars" who wouldn't have even been jobbers a decade ago.

It's like WWE wants you to watch other promotions & shit on their show or something, I don't get it but whatever, what the hell do I know.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> I thought Cena was the biggest star post Attitude Era.


Lol nope Batista was more of a true star 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Batista already getting heat within WWE*



Raw2003 said:


> He was a number 1 star in his era
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


He was never number one. It was still HHH in 2005 until Cena came to Raw and he's been on top ever since.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Batista already getting heat within WWE*

Batista v Del Rio? Sounds lame


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Batista already getting heat within WWE*

How quickly we forget. Batista was forced down our throats during his run dude. He was not organic at all, they pushed him quickly because of his look and size. It took him a long time to have good matches.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: Batista already getting heat within WWE*

GOAT says it like it is.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Danjo1986 said:


> How quickly we forget. Batista was forced down our throats during his run dude. He was not organic at all, they pushed him quickly because of his look and size. It took him a long time to have good matches.


Batista was over from day one of his push and was hugely loved so no he wasn't thrown down our throats.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Batista already getting heat within WWE*



A Man Named Bruce said:


> He was never number one. It was still HHH in 2005 until Cena came to Raw and he's been on top ever since.


The only time I found Batista bigger than Cena was during his feud with HHH.Batista was HUGE back then but it was more due to HHH being a great heel.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> The only time I found Batista bigger than Cena was during his feud with HHH.Batista was HUGE back then but it was more due to HHH being a great heel.


Takes 2 to tango boy 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Batista already getting heat within WWE*

^I did say it was "more" due to HHH.It was a great feud and Batista was extremely charismatic back then


----------



## get hogan out (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: Batista already getting heat within WWE*

Can't we just get rid of Del Rio?


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Bob-Carcass said:


> I find it very VERY interesting that batista has signed, considering he said john cena killed harcore edgy wrestling and that is the main reason he wasnt interested in coming back and also mentioned the possibility of hhh possibly doing something about that problem....then bam batista signs? What has or perhaps will change??


We can only hope things change for the better


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: Batista already getting heat within WWE*

End of the day, Batista isn't wrong, this is the weakest era in the history of wrestling in terms of genuine stars, and little pricks like Del Rio need to be put in their place.


----------



## mvpsuperstar (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

According to dirt sheets, everyone has heat on them. Honestly, Batista probably just assumed ADR's tweet about buying muscles was a steroid reference and found it offensive.


----------



## eflat2130 (Nov 29, 2011)

*Re: Batista already getting heat within WWE*



get hogan out said:


> Can't we just get rid of Del Rio?



Best post of the entire thread ^. On that note I don't blame Batista. I'm not a big Batista fan but no one can deny that during Ruthless Aggression, as super stacked as that roster was, Del Rio wouldn't have been able to shine Batista's boots. People tend to forget that Batista was hugely over in what was almost certainly the greatest most stacked roster EVER. The man has a valid point.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Batista already getting heat within WWE*

Meh. If he's getting heat for those comments, then the locker room is full of whiners imo. Sure they've worked hard with what they have and have had to deal with terrible storylines and bad booking decisions - but there just isn't enough star power in the WWE anymore. Batista is a bigger name locally and internationally than anyone on the roster that isn't Cena.

Plus, we all know that the truth hurts and the reaction to those comments is exactly that imo.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Batista already getting heat within WWE*

The "getting heat" stories are always full of shit. They probably heard one or two who hated it and then make it seem like most of the locker room is whining. It's always blown way out of proportion.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Batista already getting heat within WWE*

i just don't see how batista will really help wwe's buyrate/ratings, batista returning is about as big of a deal as when kevin nash returned in the summer of punk era


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: Batista already getting heat within WWE*

I pretty much agree with Batista's comments. If Del Rio was in the WWE back when Batista was main eventing, I'm talking about 2005-2009, he would just be a mid-carder at best. I just find Del Rio to be so boring.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Maybe Alberto Del Rio will take liberties with this chump when they finally wrestle a proper one on one match


----------



## darksideon (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Batista already getting heat within WWE*

So he said what we're all thinking:lol: The fact is this roster is a chore to watch and no one really stands out, hell imo Cena doesn't really stand out and he's been the biggest star by default.


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Batista already getting heat within WWE*

Batista vs ADR at WM?? Oh boy...


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Batista already getting heat within WWE*



Danjo1986 said:


> How quickly we forget. Batista was forced down our throats during his run dude. He was not organic at all, they pushed him quickly because of his look and size. It took him a long time to have good matches.


That's what has happened with every powerhouse wrestler, like Goldberg, ultimate warrior, Sheamus, Lesnar e.t.c
Only Lesnar was a huge in ring talent .


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Batista already getting heat within WWE*

This is Cena/Rock sports entertainment nonsense. Tearing down one another, making each other look bad, instead of building up a feud. Twitter wars is school girl crap. And yes, the rest of the roster doesn't have a damn thing to do with Batista getting his panties in a bunch. He should watch himself. He's old as dirt and injury prone.


----------



## mvpsuperstar (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



checkcola said:


> Maybe Alberto Del Rio will take liberties with this chump when they finally wrestle a proper one on one match


Del Rio has a 46 second KO loss in MMA...I do not believe he will try to take liberties with anyone, especially considering your chin goes with your age.


----------



## mvpsuperstar (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: Batista already getting heat within WWE*



checkcola said:


> This is Cena/Rock sports entertainment nonsense. Tearing down one another, making each other look bad, instead of building up a feud. Twitter wars is school girl crap. And yes, the rest of the roster doesn't have a damn thing to do with Batista getting his panties in a bunch. He should watch himself. He's old as dirt and injury prone.


This "school girl crap" has made ADR more relevant than he has been...

Besides, according to previous reports, Vince loves it when talents have the balls to speak their mind. This could explain why the members of the locker room that are crying will never get pushed.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Batista already getting heat within WWE*

Not a Batista fan at all but his comment alone isn't wrong, it is a B level era now. Wrestling just isnt as big or as cool, in terms of popularity, as it used to be.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Batista already getting heat within WWE*

It's funny because what he said is 100% right.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Del Rio should just beat the shit out of him backstage and call it a carrer. Would be the best way to go out, and we all know he'd wipe the floor clean with Batistas pussy ass.


----------



## Kid Nickels (Dec 9, 2013)

*Re: Batista already getting heat within WWE*



darksideon said:


> So he said what we're all thinking:lol: The fact is this roster is a chore to watch and no one really stands out, hell imo Cena doesn't really stand out and he's been the biggest star by default.


Exactly. The WWE realizes that they have no bona-fide superstars, and that's why they're bringing all of these part-timers and former stars back -- to get a boost. It may be a temporary fix, but it's a fix nonetheless.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Batista already getting heat within WWE*



ellthom said:


> Not a Batista fan at all but his comment alone isn't wrong, it is a B level era now. Wrestling just isnt as big or as cool, in terms of popularity, as it used to be.


The Stone Cold Steve Austin heel turn may be the exact moment wrestling's relevancy in the mainstream ended. Batista won't be a difference maker here, so what does that say about him? Who is going to make WM30 a draw is out the window with the value of the network looming. There's no question Rock/Cena delivered in an era of dead ppvs.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

What era was Batista in?


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Raw2003 said:


> Lol nope Batista was more of a true star
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App




A big LOL if you actually think Batista is a bigger star then Cena.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Batista already getting heat within WWE*

I appreciate Del Rio for responding. He just sorta buried him for no reason. I don't care if he's 'right', it's not professional.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Batista already getting heat within WWE*

Batista's right though. Does anyone outside of the main event scene have any actual value to their name? Nope.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

They've got every right to feel aggrieved. I'm all for some of the part timers coming in for wrestlemania season, but you can only have so many, I look forward to seeing Batista, but he is NOT on the level of Undertaker, Rock and Brock. The likes of CM Punk and Bryan should be absolutely furious if Batista comes in, wins the rumble and main events wrestlemania.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Batista already getting heat within WWE*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Batista's right though. Does anyone outside of the main event scene have any actual value to their name? Nope.


I'd say the Rhodes name has value.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Batista already getting heat within WWE*

They've got every right to feel aggrieved. I'm all for some of the part timers coming in for wrestlemania season, but you can only have so many, I look forward to seeing Batista, but he is NOT on the level of Undertaker, Rock and Brock. The likes of CM Punk and Bryan should be absolutely furious if Batista comes in, wins the rumble and main events wrestlemania.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

xdoomsayerx said:


> A big LOL if you actually think Batista is a bigger star then Cena.


A even bigger LOL if you think cena's even a star 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Batista already getting heat within WWE*

Duh, Obviously any person even Stone Cold would get heat after that opinion from the locker room, ADR hit a nerve and Batista being a hothead overacted and instead of bury him buried all the roster with that tweet that later he deleted xD.

Also those comments making fun about the roster not being A or A+ class isn't their fault but Cena,Orton and HHH that do whatever they want with the booking with their politic power, when Cena and Orton stop wrestling things gonna get much better.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Raw2003 said:


> A even bigger LOL if you think cena's even a star
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App




That's ok, think what you will of Batista. Fact is, his legacy is absolute shit and doesn't touch guys like Lesnars, Cenas, HHHs, or Takers legacy. Hell not even guys like Jericho or Kane. 

If it wasn't for HHH Batista would be stuck doing independent shows somewhere.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Batista already getting heat within WWE*



checkcola said:


> I'd say the Rhodes name has value.


Yeah, because of Dusty and Goldust, two _legends_.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Batista already getting heat within WWE*



Raw2003 said:


> Lol nope Batista was more of a true star


Only Cena was the #1 guy, not Batista. I wonder how he managed that if Batista was a bigger star than him. Politics must've held Dave down, he wasn't in :HHH2's ear enough.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Batista already getting heat within WWE*

Batista isn't wrong at all. BUT he set himself up for some potential mockery too.

If this is the "B level star era", and he envisions himself to be more than that, then he better be champion for the majority of the "multi-year deal" he signed with WWE. Otherwise then, what is he?


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Batista already getting heat within WWE*



xdoomsayerx said:


> That's ok, think what you will of Batista. *Fact is, his legacy is absolute shit and doesn't touch guys like Lesnars, Cenas, HHHs, or Takers legacy. *
> 
> If it wasn't for HHH Batista would be stuck doing independent shows somewhere.


Exactly, I do think he'll add value too the roster, but he shouldn't be treated like a legend. He's not even that far above some of the current roster.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Batista already getting heat within WWE*

Bad News Batista?


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Batista already getting heat within WWE*



Big Dog said:


> Bad News Batista?


:lmao 

He should do a shoot on this Bad News Barrett style and then slam the hammer down and make the verdict that the locker room sucks and that should be his entire gimmick. No matches. Just shooting ala BNB style. :lol


----------



## Stevewiser (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: Batista already getting heat within WWE*



Big Dog said:


> Bad News Batista?


LOL, I actually think Batista could have pulled that gimmick off better than Barrett. I think back to when he was about to leave in 2010 and he was a heel in a wheelchair that was probably the most entertaining Batista there was. I could just see him berating society on a podium.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Batista already getting heat within WWE*

I know Del Rio is one of Vince's sacred cows but Big Dave will be protected because he's on the verge of becoming a movie star and because of...

:trips2


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



ashes11 said:


> They've got every right to feel aggrieved. I'm all for some of the part timers coming in for wrestlemania season, but you can only have so many, I look forward to seeing Batista, but he is NOT on the level of Undertaker, Rock and Brock. The likes of CM Punk and Bryan should be absolutely furious if Batista comes in, wins the rumble and main events wrestlemania.


I love Punk but I don't feel bad for him or anybody else that signs a WWE contract, they know what they're getting themselves into. And even though all that stuff Punk said on his DVD sounds good, about change & all that blah - this is reality. People don't become draws through bad booking, building a star takes years to do & takes some investment, time & patience. WWE would rather just bring people back instead of doing that. It's not my business, so whatever - but you don't randomly select a challenger on a stage, half ass build it up & then get mad when Bryan doesn't draw Hogan in the 80's numbers. And the WWE going to the network style of running PPVs just goes to show the idiot wrestling fans out there who think they know shit that even the WWE realizes this to a degree.

Good Lord even the top talents of today in the world of wrestling had to get BUILT that way, you don't just throw a bunch of paint cans against the wall & call the room painted do you? But this instant gratification society we live in where we think stars are 100% born & not made in the slightest is a joke.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*



Choke2Death said:


> Get outta here with that hip "PG era doesn't exist" nonsense. My point is clear. I'm not blaming it on the PG rating because it's possible to have a good product with that rating. My point was splitting the eras in two. The Ruthless Aggression era (2002-2006/7) and the era that started with them going PG (2008-present). Saying shit like "PG era doesn't exist" is because you have nothing to add.


No I'm saying PG era doesn't exist because it doesn't exist. It's as simple as that. 

If that was your point then why bring up buyrates into this as if it was something heavily affected by the rating change?



birthday_massacre said:


> The PG era does exist, hell the WWE now will stop matches for blood if he gets too bloody, and of course you can't swear or have any of the adult content they did back in then AE.


A PG rating doesn't stop blood from occurring. Are you aware that Raw was PG during the first year and a half of the Attitude Era? A PG rating also doesn't stop swearing. WWE wanted a more family-friendly product. In regards to the blood, that was due to health concerns. 



thesukh03 said:


> :lol,people are actually comparing a larger than life, humanoid-like beast in Batista to a socially awkward, uncharismatic, mediocre performer, on the worst roster of all time in Ziggler. That's just funny.


Lol.

That doesn't describe Ziggler at all but okay. Ziggler started out bad at first, but he was always talented in the ring. Today? He's easily better than Batista ever was in the ring. 



lifebane said:


> I think ultimate warrior was 10 times better in the ring than batista, he brought so much energy and intensity that it was insane, batista matches are a snooze fest in comparison.


And with that said you can just stop posting. Seriously, Ultimate Warrior was not better than Batista. The same goes for Goldberg. Batista was a better in ring performer than those two but that's not saying much. 

With that said, Sheamus is easily better than Batista in the ring and it's not even close.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Batista already getting heat within WWE*



Raw2003 said:


> Lol nope Batista was more of a true star
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yea no. Cena was the number one star and there's no disputing it.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

TheGMofGods said:


> Yea no. Cena was the number one star and there's no disputing it.


Yes there is otherwise we wouldn't be discussing it


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Schmoove (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Batista already getting heat within WWE*

The twitter back and forth actually made things interesting.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: Batista already getting heat within WWE*

I can now definitely see Batista eliminating Del Rio in the Rumble.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Batista already getting heat within WWE*



checkcola said:


> I'd say the Rhodes name has value.


I like Cody, but I got a feeling if Goldust quit this week, next week Cody would go back to getting no reaction. The angle IMO is getting pops strictly because of Goldust being involved, and not because of any sympathy from the angle with Cody getting fired and coming back. They did almost the same type of angle with the Big Show and well... we saw how that worked out lol.


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Batista is a C level star really


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Batista already getting heat within WWE*

Batista getting more heat than ADR has since his debut 

:banderas


----------



## jaymo123 (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Batista already getting heat within WWE*

Batista should come back like this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9PglAZUbzVI


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Batista already getting heat within WWE*

It's funny Del Rio mentioned Batistas MMA career... Didn't Del Rio fail at MMA years ago?


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Batista already getting heat within WWE*

C level star in a B star era that's the best description I've heard of Del Rio.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Batista already getting heat within WWE*



austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> The only time I found Batista bigger than Cena was during his feud with HHH.Batista was HUGE back then but it was more due to HHH being a great heel.


Batista is the only guy HHH has worked in the last decade he didn't bury. Because Dave is his real life friend of course.


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Batista already getting heat within WWE*

Batista is absolutely right though? Batista is at least a somebody. Alberto Del Rio is practically a no-body. It's true. No one cares for him, he sells nothing... he's a Z-list haha!


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Batista already getting heat within WWE*

Batista :lmao :lmao :lmao

Y'all can talk about burying all you want. That tweet was the most interesting thing that Del Rio has ever done since he got here. In fact, you can argue that Batista just put Del Rio over by even responding to his tweets. Del Rio is dumb for not coming back at Batista with a slick zinger of his own though. Now he looks like he got shook.

Now to the actual comment. If guys in the locker room don't like it, then they should find a way to step up their game so that when they do get time to make a difference they can capitalize on it. Go practice your mic work, try integrating new moves into your in-ring arsenal, wear cooler looking attire and have better hair and facial hair. Know the ins and outs of your character. But the main thing that they need to do is stop having this number two mentality. They say that they want to be in Cena's spot but then they put out number two efforts and expect to be there. If you aren't going to do everything that Cena is doing and more, then you can't complain when the WWE doesn't pick you over him.


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Batista already getting heat within WWE*



LovelyElle890 said:


> Batista :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> Y'all can talk about burying all you want. That tweet was the most interesting thing that Del Rio has ever done since he got here. In fact, you can argue that Batista just put Del Rio over by even responding to his tweets. Del Rio is dumb for not coming back at Batista with a slick zinger of his own though. Now he looks like he got shook.
> 
> Now to the actual comment. If guys in the locker room don't like it, then they should find a way to step up their game so that when they do get time to make a difference they can capitalize on it. Go practice your mic work, try integrating new moves into your in-ring arsenal, wear cooler looking attire and have better hair and facial hair. Know the ins and outs of your character. But the main thing that they need to do is stop having this number two mentality. They say that they want to be in Cena's spot but then they put out number two efforts and expect to be there. If you aren't going to do everything that Cena is doing and more, then you can't complain when the WWE doesn't pick you over him.



Did you know Del Rio supposedly threatens to quit when he is not given main event potential, or I think it was that Del Rio did not want to sign with WWE unless he did not get main-event spot as he did not want to have to work his way up. Mentality like that is disgusting, so I hope Batista comes back and buries the shit out of him and then Del Rio leaves.


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

The Rock walked into the Wrestlemania main event 2 years in a row and now it looks like Batista will probably do the same against Orton. Can't say I blame the locker room for being pissed, the WWE treat their full time guys like shit. Bryan got over massively on his own, so he gets stuck in the midcard with the Wyatts to make way for a has been that wasn't even that entertaining in his prime, he was never better than a B-level guy in my book anyway. There's a lot of talented guys in that locker room that have been given absolutely nothing to work with by these hotshot hollywood writers, then they get blamed for not being bigger stars.
Batista should be in a midcard feud with Lesnar at best for WMXXX if they really want me to spend any money on it, at this rate i'm probably not even gonna watch it.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Batista already getting heat within WWE*



The Wrestling Junkie said:


> Did you know Del Rio supposedly threatens to quit when he is not given main event potential, or I think it was that Del Rio did not want to sign with WWE unless he did not get main-event spot as he did not want to have to work his way up. Mentality like that is disgusting, so I hope Batista comes back and buries the shit out of him and then Del Rio leaves.


Well, tbf, Del Rio was a HUGE star in Mexico. He came from the most prestigious family in wrestling over there too. 
If Cena went to ROH, I'd expect him to want to sign for a main event spot too. lol. 

I do think that Del Rio should have realized by now that he isn't getting over how he thought he would and step down though. After he failed he should've just went to the mid card and accepted that nothing translated. I do have a problem with him not doing that.


----------



## mvpsuperstar (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



Beermonkeyv1 said:


> Batista is a C level star really
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


According to Meltzer, Batista was the biggest star in the overseas markets and Batista was just named one of 10 rising stars in Hollywood. I do believe that puts his name vaule past C level and more towards the biggest names since the AE ended.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

I don't like Batista but guy it's legit A star on WWE, he was bigger than Orton when he initially was booked like his bodyguard lol, yes his ring skills are not good at all but when you are a charismatic bodybuilder you don't need that on WWE.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Batista already getting heat within WWE*



darksideon said:


> So he said what we're all thinking:lol: The fact is this roster is a chore to watch and no one really stands out, hell imo Cena doesn't really stand out and he's been the biggest star by default.


The roster ist a chore to watch, the booking is,there is a difference.

The reason no one stands up is because of how terrible they are booked. Daniel Bryan is the most over person on the roster and what does the WWE bookers have I'm doing? Feuding with the Wyatts?

He should be feuding with HHH and Orton, and going over Orton at the RR to finally beat him and the Corp.

CM Punk was in a crappy feud with Axel and Ryback before he got into with the shield.

What do you expect? That would be like back in the day when the Rock or Austin were getting super popular putting them in a feud with Too Cool.


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



mvpsuperstar said:


> According to Meltzer, Batista was the biggest star in the overseas markets and Batista was just named one of 10 rising stars in Hollywood. I do believe that puts his name vaule past C level and more towards the biggest names since the AE ended.


Yep, the way some people underrate Batista is hilarious. Hell somebody wrote that a Batista/Lesnar feud would be "mid card" :lmao:lmao


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Batista already getting heat within WWE*



The Wrestling Junkie said:


> Did you know Del Rio supposedly threatens to quit when he is not given main event potential, or I think it was that Del Rio did not want to sign with WWE unless he did not get main-event spot as he did not want to have to work his way up. Mentality like that is disgusting, so I hope Batista comes back and buries the shit out of him and then Del Rio leaves.


Not like they're losing anything worth value. 

No, seriously. What the hell is ADR leaving going to do to WWE? Some people may question where he's at. Bet you the majority wouldn't give a shit. If I were someone in charge, and ADR out of all people would approach me with "I'LL LEAVE IF I'M NOT IN THE MAIN EVENT." 

I'd be like "You are not Cena, you're not Punk. You're not even Orton. Don't worry about leaving, you're fired.".


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Batista shitting on the entire roster while lashes out at Del Rio*



TheGMofGods said:


> No I'm saying PG era doesn't exist because it doesn't exist. It's as simple as that.
> 
> If that was your point then why bring up buyrates into this as if it was something heavily affected by the rating change?
> 
> ...


Except the PG era does exist only WWE calls it the Universe era. That's according to them and since they're the ones who coined the term and when it started on all previous eras as well you pretty much have to take their word for it.

Even they acknowledge that the different mentalities in the direction of their product constitutes an era change.


----------



## mvpsuperstar (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



fulcizombie said:


> Yep, the way some people underrate Batista is hilarious. Hell somebody wrote that a Batista/Lesnar feud would be "mid card" :lmao:lmao


Of course...the biggest UFC PPV draw vs. one of the biggest WWE PPV draws would be in the mid-card haha


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



HouseofPunk said:


> The Rock walked into the Wrestlemania main event 2 years in a row and now it looks like Batista will probably do the same against Orton. Can't say I blame the locker room for being pissed, the WWE treat their full time guys like shit. Bryan got over massively on his own, so he gets stuck in the midcard with the Wyatts to make way for a has been that wasn't even that entertaining in his prime, he was never better than a B-level guy in my book anyway. There's a lot of talented guys in that locker room that have been given absolutely nothing to work with by these hotshot hollywood writers, then they get blamed for not being bigger stars.
> Batista should be in a midcard feud with Lesnar at best for WMXXX if they really want me to spend any money on it, at this rate i'm probably not even gonna watch it.


And then the WWE wonders why no one besides Cena is a huge star. A guy like DB, who could be on the same level as Cena, the WWE takes him from beating Cena clean to replacing him with Big Show and putting him in a feud with the Wyatts.

Daniel Bryan is super popular and could be even more popular if the WWE gave him the title and a real push. Plus I would much rather see Batista vs Daniel Bryan than Batista vs Oron or Batista vs Cena.

Daniel Bryan is the super underdog, imagine him going u against the massive Batista. You could easily let HHH screw over DB again and help Batista win the title off DB (since he should have beaten Orton for the title). Then let DB chance Batista for the title and at some point over come all the odds and beat Batista.

Batista, Orton and Cena were all in feuds together in 2009 or 2010, why redo those feuds again when you could do fresh ones like Batista vs Punk or Batista vs Daniel Bryan.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: Batista already getting heat within WWE*



The Wrestling Junkie said:


> Did you know Del Rio supposedly threatens to quit when he is not given main event potential, or I think it was that Del Rio did not want to sign with WWE unless he did not get main-event spot as he did not want to have to work his way up. Mentality like that is disgusting, so I hope Batista comes back and buries the shit out of him and then Del Rio leaves.


By the way, who is the young woman dancing in your sig?


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

It's Emma Watson.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Batista already getting heat within WWE*



LovelyElle890 said:


> Batista :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> Y'all can talk about burying all you want. That tweet was the most interesting thing that Del Rio has ever done since he got here. In fact, you can argue that Batista just put Del Rio over by even responding to his tweets. Del Rio is dumb for not coming back at Batista with a slick zinger of his own though. Now he looks like he got shook.
> 
> Now to the actual comment. If guys in the locker room don't like it, then they should find a way to step up their game so that when they do get time to make a difference they can capitalize on it. Go practice your mic work, try integrating new moves into your in-ring arsenal, wear cooler looking attire and have better hair and facial hair. Know the ins and outs of your character. But the main thing that they need to do is stop having this number two mentality. They say that they want to be in Cena's spot but then they put out number two efforts and expect to be there. If you aren't going to do everything that Cena is doing and more, then you can't complain when the WWE doesn't pick you over him.


There's no point in stepping up your game if the machine isn't behind you. Zack Ryder is evidence of that.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

ADR is such a piece of shit. If he left now nobody would notice or ask him to come back years later. Such an overrated borin no charisma hack and i don't care how popular he was in mexico hiding behind a mask that doesn't warrant him being so protected and pushed in wwe.

I hope Batista buries the shit out of him and sends him packing to mexico or tna.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



CenaBoy4Life said:


> ADR is such a piece of shit. If he left now nobody would notice or ask him to come back years later. Such an overrated borin no charisma hack and i don't care how popular he was in mexico hiding behind a mask that doesn't warrant him being so protected and pushed in wwe.
> 
> I hope Batista buries the shit out of him and sends him packing to mexico or tna.


Not even TNA would give two craps about Del Rio

Is that Albert Del Rio in the impact zone?

The fans ; WHO? or in Del Rios case QUE


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Other than Del Rio, I wonder who's going to have 'THAT STAREDOWN' with Batista at the rumble :mark:


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Ugh


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Batista already getting heat within WWE*



Dudechi said:


> It's funny Del Rio mentioned Batistas MMA career... Didn't Del Rio fail at MMA years ago?


I think ADR went 9-5 in MMA career, he was legit and fought legends like Mirko CroCop who knocked him the hell out. Whereas Batista fought no one of name or of the skill ADR did.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

It's quite sad how Vince's failed project is even being associated with Batista at this point.

Surely a guy on the up like Big E would make more sense?


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

This entire situation is freakin' amazing. Regardless of if some think that Batista's comments were "right", he didn't have to shit on the ENTIRE locker room just because he was in his feelings about Del Rio torching his ass. Batista COULD'VE responded to adr WITHOUT blasting the whole damn locker room. He could've said the exact same thing without the "B level era" line. Del Rio didn't shit on the locker room, he shit on Batista's sensitive ass. Also, I don't agree with the poster that said adr should've responded back because he looks like he got shook now. Nah, Batista is the one that had a hissy fit then deleted his tweet, Del Rio didn't delete what he said. Batista looks like the one that's running back on what he said.

Also LMAO at the poster that said, oh I train in mma but I'm not going pro and I'm PRETTY SURE I can kick adr's ass...yea cool story bro. Some of y'all little keyboard warriors kill me with this little fantasy that *insert wrestler* looks like I could beat him in a real fight. I'd love for one of you to step to Del Rio, Punk, Bryan etc. one on one and see who gets their ass whooped. For the record, Batista was NOT a mma fighter. He had a match against a biscuit who had a 22-22 record at the time of their "fight, and the dude embarrassed Batista. That shit was horrible LoL. 

Funny how adr haters love bringing up his ko loss to cro cop, like it's some sort of proof that Del Rio isn't tough or can't fight. Y'all act like cro cop put Del Rio to sleep. That's not the only adr fight on the internet. How about the fight where adr DEAD LIFT German suplexed the dude and broke the guy's arm, or the fight where del rio stomped the dude into unconsciousness. Both of those fights are on YouTube as well. Anyway, I kinda want Batista to walk up in the locker room all billy badass and step to Del Rio. That, or Batista trys to manhandle adr in the ring and adr just stiffs the fuck outta him. I personally don't care who's a bigger star, who's not this or that. I'm intrigued as hell and I just want some good television and HOPEFULLY a good match in the ring between the two.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

The one thing it's important to remember here, above everything else, is that Del Rio is, in fact, completely shit.


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Batista already getting heat within WWE*



#Mark said:


> There's no point in stepping up your game if the machine isn't behind you. Zack Ryder is evidence of that.


Zack Ryder has never entertained me, even when he was at the height of his popularity. He didn't have the look. His hair was abysmal. He was a total hot mess. The only time he was tolerable was when Kane pushed him off the stage, while he was in the wheel chair, but that was more Kane than him. What he did have was a chant that got him over, sorta like the Yes! chant that Bryan has. But unlike Bryan, Ryder wasn't a work horse and he didn't have anything beyond that goofy gimmick to keep people invested. Bryan's only real flaw is his mic work. If he ever gets that on point then he's the only one on the roster that I can see taking Cena's spot. It's no coincidence that Cena rushed back from his injury while he was being pushed. Bryan has the willingness to take over Cena's responsibilities and has a friendly personality. Guys like Orton and Punk lack these traits and that is why they will always be number twos.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Batista already getting heat within WWE*



LovelyElle890 said:


> Zack Ryder has never entertained me, even when he was at the height of his popularity. He didn't have the look. His hair was abysmal. He was a total hot mess. The only time he was tolerable was when Kane pushed him off the stage, while he was in the wheel chair, but that was more Kane than him. What he did have was a chant that got him over, sorta like the Yes! chant that Bryan has. But unlike Bryan, Ryder wasn't a work horse and he didn't have anything beyond that goofy gimmick to keep people invested. Bryan's only real flaw is his mic work. If he ever gets that on point then he's the only one on the roster that I can see taking Cena's spot. It's no coincidence that Cena rushed back from his injury while he was being pushed. Bryan has the willingness to take over Cena's responsibilities and has a friendly personality. Guys like Orton and Punk lack these traits and that is why they will always be number twos.


I agree completely about Ryder. He was terrible and I couldn't stand seeing him on TV.. But, he did everything he could to get noticed and got over organically on his own without any semblance of a push. Instead of making him a solid mid to lowcard act they completely buried him in a way that sends a message to the locker room not to get over on your own because it ultimately doesn't matter.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



Flawless Victory said:


> This entire situation is freakin' amazing. Regardless of if some think that Batista's comments were "right", he didn't have to shit on the ENTIRE locker room just because he was in his feelings about Del Rio torching his ass. Batista COULD'VE responded to adr WITHOUT blasting the whole damn locker room. He could've said the exact same thing without the "B level era" line. Del Rio didn't shit on the locker room, he shit on Batista's sensitive ass. Also, I don't agree with the poster that said adr should've responded back because he looks like he got shook now. Nah, Batista is the one that had a hissy fit then deleted his tweet, Del Rio didn't delete what he said. Batista looks like the one that's running back on what he said.
> 
> Also LMAO at the poster that said, oh I train in mma but I'm not going pro and I'm PRETTY SURE I can kick adr's ass...yea cool story bro. Some of y'all little keyboard warriors kill me with this little fantasy that *insert wrestler* looks like I could beat him in a real fight. I'd love for one of you to step to Del Rio, Punk, Bryan etc. one on one and see who gets their ass whooped. For the record, Batista was NOT a mma fighter. He had a match against a biscuit who had a 22-22 record at the time of their "fight, and the dude embarrassed Batista. That shit was horrible LoL.
> 
> Funny how adr haters love bringing up his ko loss to cro cop, like it's some sort of proof that Del Rio isn't tough or can't fight. Y'all act like cro cop put Del Rio to sleep. That's not the only adr fight on the internet. How about the fight where adr DEAD LIFT German suplexed the dude and broke the guy's arm, or the fight where del rio stomped the dude into unconsciousness. Both of those fights are on YouTube as well. Anyway, I kinda want Batista to walk up in the locker room all billy badass and step to Del Rio. That, or Batista trys to manhandle adr in the ring and adr just stiffs the fuck outta him. I personally don't care who's a bigger star, who's not this or that. I'm intrigued as hell and I just want some good television and HOPEFULLY a good match in the ring between the two.


yeah I would love to see Batista think he is all bad ass and get stiff with ADR, then ADR goes shoot on him and makes him tap out for real.
I am not a huge ADR fan, but I would put money on ADR beating him in a legit fight.

What Batista said he is not going to get any fans in the longer room. he is going to come in all like he is better than everyone. I love how he thinks just because he was in a few crappy movies, he is a huge movie star. He's not. And even if Guardians of the Galaxy turns out to be successful it won't be because of him.

This is just another reason to hate the guy. He is an average wrestler at best, but because he has the body type that Vince gets off on,







then he is going to get pushed right when he comes back.

If he wins the RR it will be some of the biggest







I will have ever seen. Daniel Bryan should be the one to win the RR to get the WWE title back.

The store line should be DB still trying to get the WWE title back but HHH not giving him a shot. But instead he gets put with the Wyatts and it looks like BOTCHISTA is going to come back, talk crap about the locker room, win the RR then win the title at WM.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

This guy was never good to begin with, so I'm thinking now he's going to be a real mess. Zero need for this overrated loser. Enough guys not getting a fair push without a guy like him.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

I seriously gotta question how much of a clue you really have about this business if you can't recognize what a good worker ADR is. 

Can't imagine what some of you jobbers would have been saying if you were around when Bret Hart was on his way up.

I'd rather watch a DB-ADR match 50 straight times than have to sit thru a Batista-Orton program again. And I actually like Orton.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Batista already getting heat within WWE*



LovelyElle890 said:


> Zack Ryder has never entertained me, even when he was at the height of his popularity. He didn't have the look. His hair was abysmal. He was a total hot mess. The only time he was tolerable was when Kane pushed him off the stage, while he was in the wheel chair, but that was more Kane than him. What he did have was a chant that got him over, sorta like the Yes! chant that Bryan has. But unlike Bryan, Ryder wasn't a work horse and he didn't have anything beyond that goofy gimmick to keep people invested. Bryan's only real flaw is his mic work. If he ever gets that on point then he's the only one on the roster that I can see taking Cena's spot. It's no coincidence that Cena rushed back from his injury while he was being pushed. Bryan has the willingness to take over Cena's responsibilities and has a friendly personality. Guys like Orton and Punk lack these traits and that is why they will always be number twos.




It doesn't matter how good Bryan could be on the mic. His size and look will always keep him from being the number one guy.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



Flawless Victory said:


> This entire situation is freakin' amazing. Regardless of if some think that Batista's comments were "right", he didn't have to shit on the ENTIRE locker room just because he was in his feelings about Del Rio torching his ass. Batista COULD'VE responded to adr WITHOUT blasting the whole damn locker room. He could've said the exact same thing without the "B level era" line. Del Rio didn't shit on the locker room, he shit on Batista's sensitive ass. Also, I don't agree with the poster that said adr should've responded back because he looks like he got shook now. Nah, Batista is the one that had a hissy fit then deleted his tweet, Del Rio didn't delete what he said. Batista looks like the one that's running back on what he said.
> 
> Also LMAO at the poster that said, oh I train in mma but I'm not going pro and I'm PRETTY SURE I can kick adr's ass...yea cool story bro. Some of y'all little keyboard warriors kill me with this little fantasy that *insert wrestler* looks like I could beat him in a real fight. I'd love for one of you to step to Del Rio, Punk, Bryan etc. one on one and see who gets their ass whooped. For the record, Batista was NOT a mma fighter. He had a match against a biscuit who had a 22-22 record at the time of their "fight, and the dude embarrassed Batista. That shit was horrible LoL.
> 
> Funny how adr haters love bringing up his ko loss to cro cop, like it's some sort of proof that Del Rio isn't tough or can't fight. Y'all act like cro cop put Del Rio to sleep. That's not the only adr fight on the internet. How about the fight where adr DEAD LIFT German suplexed the dude and broke the guy's arm, or the fight where del rio stomped the dude into unconsciousness. Both of those fights are on YouTube as well. Anyway, I kinda want Batista to walk up in the locker room all billy badass and step to Del Rio. That, or Batista trys to manhandle adr in the ring and adr just stiffs the fuck outta him. I personally don't care who's a bigger star, who's not this or that. I'm intrigued as hell and I just want some good television and HOPEFULLY a good match in the ring between the two.


Dude had a bunch of fake fights in Japan. What a badass.


----------



## TheGmGoken (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Triple H made Batista delete the tweet, because he does the burying in WWE not Batista. Evolution is a mystery... evolution of burying. He told Batista he didn't need the distraction he was busy burying Daniel Bryan. Lets be honest here...Batista's right


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



birthday_massacre said:


> yeah I would love to see Batista think he is all bad ass and get stiff with ADR, then ADR goes shoot on him and makes him tap out for real.
> I am not a huge ADR fan, but I would put money on ADR beating him in a legit fight.
> 
> What Batista said he is not going to get any fans in the longer room. he is going to come in all like he is better than everyone. I love how he thinks just because he was in a few crappy movies, he is a huge movie star. He's not. And even if Guardians of the Galaxy turns out to be successful it won't be because of him.
> ...


Stop whining so much. Seriously, your posts are just the stuff of morons.

Yes, Vince is going to push him because he likes his body type, not because he's one of the biggest stars he has. Body type has little to do with it at this stage, it's about business.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



The Caped Crusader said:


> Stop whining so much. Seriously, your posts are just the stuff of morons.
> 
> Yes, Vince is going to push him because he likes his body type, not because he's one of the biggest stars he has. Body type has little to do with it at this stage, it's about business.


Why do you even bother reading his posts? They are nothing more than generic IWC complaints compiled into one account in a wrestling forum. It's been proven time and time again that he's not worth the effort of putting together well thought out posts because he'll spout the same generic shit in response. These are the times when the ignore list is your friend.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



Choke2Death said:


> Why do you even bother reading his posts? They are nothing more than generic IWC complaints compiled into one account in a wrestling forum. It's been proven time and time again that he's not worth the effort of putting together well thought out posts because he'll spout the same generic shit in response. These are the times when the ignore list is your friend.


It's just irritating seeing him shit the thread up. But you're right, I should use the ignore list. It would avoid that issue.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



The Caped Crusader said:


> Stop whining so much. Seriously, your posts are just the stuff of morons.
> 
> Yes, Vince is going to push him because he likes his body type, not because he's one of the biggest stars he has. Body type has little to do with it at this stage, it's about business.





Godforbid someone doesn't like one of your favorite wrestlers. Tons of people hate Daniel Bryan and CM Punk in threads, yet I don't get worked up when they disagree with me.

If you can't accept people having a different opinion than you, maybe a message board isn't the place for you.

That being said, 

He wasn't a star before he got his push now was he? The reason Vince first pushed him was because of his body type. Vince loves guys that look like Batista even if they can't wrestle.

Its why Vince also tried to push guys like Mason Ryan, Chris Masters, and Ryback but they all failed.

Don't let the facts get in the way now. Not sure why anyone would get worked up because I said Batista was an average wrestling and i put him in the same category as Golberg and Warrior to show my point the reason he got over was based on his look, and not his wrestling ability.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



birthday_massacre said:


> Godforid someone doesn't like one of your favorite wrestlers. Tons of people hate Daniel Bryan and CM Punk in threads, yet I don't get worked up when they disagree with me.
> 
> If you can't accept people having a different opinion than you, maybe a message board isn't the place for you.
> 
> ...


Ryback never failed like Mason Ryan or Chris Matsers, he was doing his job and the crowd embraced his silent jabronie killer gimmick, but WWE has to book THAT stupid HiaC match between him and CM Punk, hurt both talents, killed his aura, and WWE lost a potential big face.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*How should Batista be used in 2014?*

So.. just browsing here and there are a lot of different opinions about Batista's return. I know there's a main thread about his return, but I'm interested in knowing about peoples long term opinions on Batista.

I'd like to know how you guys think he should be used this year, if you think he's winning the rumble, how you think he will be used at WM XXX, etc?

And also do you think he deserves to be plonked back in right at the very top, and if you think he deserves a major push?

My opinion is that I've never been a huge fan of the guy but I admit he does work well with other good competitors. I think WWE may tease some big PPV wins for him but it will never come to fruition. I think he's returning in order set up Evolution 2.0 to feud with either Bryan or Punk.


----------



## daniel783 (Jan 8, 2014)

*Re: How should Batista be used in 2014?*

I'm hoping he has some sort of feud with Brock Lesnar. Would love to see "The Animal" vs "The Beast".


----------



## The Gorgeous One (Oct 26, 2012)

*Re: How should Batista be used in 2014?*

I'd rather see him as an attraction star like Lesnar than see him regularly compete. RR would be good if he came in, wrecked shop throwing out a few nobodies and then another top guy comes in and they start the feud for Mania. Most likely though they'll have Cena lose to Orton and then immediately start a program with Batista, because Cena vs Orton and Cena vs Batista are incredibly original feuds.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: How should Batista be used in 2014?*

Main Event, a feud with Lesnar, possibly win the strap, but not a RR winner or WM main eventer.


----------



## Ultimate Avenger (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: How should Batista be used in 2014?*



daniel783 said:


> I'm hoping he has some sort of feud with Brock Lesnar. Would love to see "The Animal" vs "The Beast".


Yeah, that would be fresh feud. I have never seen them in the same ring at the same time


----------



## imheretolurk (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: How should Batista be used in 2014?*

If he wants to stay full time for atleast 2 years, i'd give him a final run with the Championship.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: How should Batista be used in 2014?*

He is 45, and won't be in the WWE very long. He should be putting over potential future stars.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

*Re: How should Batista be used in 2014?*



Mr.Cricket said:


> He is 45, and won't be in the WWE very long. He should be putting over potential future stars.


for me the problem is his being injury prone. if he will be around a couple of months, then winning the title from orton or cena would be cool, but he shouldn't go over punk, bryan, reigns, or Langston, ie go over the future main eventers.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: How should Batista be used in 2014?*



amhlilhaus said:


> for me the problem is his being injury prone. if he will be around a couple of months, then winning the title from orton or cena would be cool, but he shouldn't go over punk, bryan, reigns, or Langston, ie go over the future main eventers.


Why can he go over Orton but not Punk, if anything Punk's a current main-eventer and Orton's a future one.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: How should Batista be used in 2014?*



daniel783 said:


> I'm hoping he has some sort of feud with Brock Lesnar. Would love to see "The Animal" vs "The Beast".


Yeah, it'd be a massive waste if they don't do Lesnar/Batista at some stage. That's one of the dream matches of the last decade.


----------



## BigSams50 (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: How should Batista be used in 2014?*

A feud with Roman that has RR going over him.


----------



## Sliced Bread no2 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: How should Batista be used in 2014?*

First things first, set up Lesnar vs. Batista for Wrestlemania. Maybe have Lesnar gatecrash the Rumble match, F-5 a few people, then Batista as the next entrant gives him a Batista bomb and Lesnar rolls to the outside of the ring, before returning to eliminate Batista.

After that, Batista should put over a couple of people. If he can go for more than 2 years, I wouldn't mind him winning the belt, but he's certainly the type of wrestler I can see Reigns beating for his big push.


----------



## prodandimitrow (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: How should Batista be used in 2014?*

I wonder match quality wise how good will Lesnar v Batista be.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Tbh Ryback was doing a great job as a face, yes he sucks at wrestling but he got face reactions when turned heel on John Cena, they had something with him that could made a solid uppermidcarder and maybe one day a transitional champion but the booking fucked him, I see him as Bryan one victim of WWE doing whatever they can in order to make Cena universally liked.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



Londrick said:


> Dude had a bunch of fake fights in Japan. What a badass.


:lmao do YOU have ANY proof...any proof at all that his fights were fake??!! Sit down son.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



The_Workout_Buddy said:


> Ryback never failed like Mason Ryan or Chris Matsers, he was doing his job and the crowd embraced his silent jabronie killer gimmick, but WWE has to book THAT stupid HiaC match between him and CM Punk, hurt both talents, killed his aura, and WWE lost a potential big face.


Ryback failed because he was only good at 5 minute jobber squash matches. Once he actually had to wrestling for more than 5 minutes and actually "work" in the ring then all his flaws were revealed.

That is what killed his allure.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



birthday_massacre said:


> Ryback failed because he was only good at 5 minute jobber squash matches. Once he actually had to wrestling for more than 5 minutes and actually "work" in the ring then all his flaws were revealed.
> 
> That is what killed his allure.


Or the fact that he was fed to Punk and Cena and went what 9 straight ppvs w/o a win. There's a reason why Sheamus survived and was able to grow into a being decent wrestler.


----------



## Peahead (Jan 6, 2014)

*Re: How should Batista be used in 2014?*

Turn up,Batista Bomb Ryback.leave.


----------



## The Steven Seagal (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



Brodus Clay said:


> Tbh Ryback was doing a great job as a face, yes he sucks at wrestling but he got face reactions when turned heel on John Cena, they had something with him that could made a solid uppermidcarder and maybe one day a transitional champion but the booking fucked him, I see him as Bryan one victim of WWE doing whatever they can in order to make Cena universally liked.


Urhm ryback lost feud to punk, made into the shield's bitch, and then lost to henry clean at Mania. But yeah it's all cena's fault.


----------



## King BOOKAH (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: How should Batista be used in 2014?*

He needs to be built up then fed to Langston.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



GillbergReturns said:


> Or the fact that he was fed to Punk and Cena and went what 9 straight ppvs w/o a win. There's a reason why Sheamus survived and was able to grow into a being decent wrestler.


I am not a Sheamus fan but at least he is a good wrestler and worker unlike Ryback. Sheamus is more than decent wrestler, he is way better than Ryback.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



Flawless Victory said:


> :lmao do YOU have ANY proof...any proof at all that his fights were fake??!! Sit down son.


You know prima how the typical ADR haters behave, put link when he gets defeated by Crocop, someone bring ADR decent MMA record... now all his fights are fake! excluding the Crocop one ,yes that one was the only real because he looked like a loser there.

Wonder if some of this people really watch mma, losing in a minute it's a common thing and doesn't demerit your career, I still remember how people were underrating the fuck out of Cain when he lose vs JDS in a blink.



The Steven Seagal said:


> Urhm ryback lost feud to punk, made into the shield's bitch, and then lost to henry clean at Mania. But yeah it's all cena's fault.


And that was good he would be damaged becoming champion that fast and everyone even Taker were The Shield bitch on those days, the problem was when they turned him heel in order to Cena to have a feud with him, after that Ryback face overness faded.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



birthday_massacre said:


> I am not a Sheamus fan but at least he is a good wrestler and worker unlike Ryback. Sheamus is more than decent wrestler, he is way better than Ryback.


He is now but what about in 09?


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



Flawless Victory said:


> :lmao do YOU have ANY proof...any proof at all that his fights were fake??!! Sit down son.


Do you have any proof that they weren't? Nope.

I'll take Chael Sonnen's (a guy who's actually a real MMA fighter not a pretend one like ADR) word over it over yours.



Chael Sonnen on fake fights in Japan said:


> Wanderlei’s gonna go 22 straight wins in Japan and can’t win win 2 straight in America? Mirko Cro Cop’s gonna win all those fights in Japan and he can’t beat anybody in America? Fedor’s gonna win all those fights in Japan and he’s 3 and 2 in America and one of those wins is over a guy who was flipping tires at Sam’s Club the month before? Kid Yamamoto!? Ten years they told us “this is the greatest featherweight to ever live.’ He can’t win a round in the UFC let alone a fight. The Japanese circuit is fake; it’s always been fake.


----------



## FLU (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Ryback and Batista both suck, simple as that. No need to argue about it.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



Londrick said:


> Do you have any proof that they weren't? Nope.
> 
> I'll take Chael Sonnen's (a guy who's actually a real MMA fighter not a pretend one like ADR) word over it over yours.


Oh, so now adr is a pretend fighter. What proof do I need? What is fake about suplexing someone and breaking their arm, or stomping someone until they're unconscious. Oh so because Chael Sonnen says fights in Japan are/were fake that applies for ALL fights/fighters. I know about the controversy with fixed fights in Japan but to say that adr's fights were fake because YOU don't like him is stupid. Like I said, sit down son, your hater horns are showing.


----------



## e1987p (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



FLU said:


> Ryback and Batista both suck, simple as that. No need to argue about it.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



FLU said:


> Ryback and Batista both suck, simple as that. No need to argue about it.


Ryback is def terrible, but Batista is actually good. He's one of the few big guys worth watching.



Flawless Victory said:


> Oh, so now adr is a pretend fighter. What proof do I need? What is fake about suplexing someone and breaking their arm, or stomping someone until they're unconscious. Oh so because Chael Sonnen says fights in Japan are/were fake that applies for ALL fights/fighters. I know about the controversy with fixed fights in Japan but to say that adr's fights were fake because YOU don't like him is stupid. Like I said, sit down son, your hater horns are showing.


Could've just saved yourself the time and said "No I don't have any proof that ADR's fights were real"


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Never found him entertaining. His matches are eyesores.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

The thing about Chael Sonnen it's that it's directed at what you would call Main Eventers like Crocop or Fedor, not all matches were fake it would be so obvious lol.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



Londrick said:


> Ryback is def terrible, but Batista is actually good. He's one of the few big guys worth watching.
> 
> 
> 
> Could've just saved yourself the time and said *"No I don't have any proof that ADR's fights were fake *


Fixed your B.S for ya


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



Flawless Victory said:


> :lmao do YOU have ANY proof...any proof at all that his fights were fake??!! Sit down son.


maybe he meant fake by meaning he was fighting tomato cans and not a legit MMA fighter?


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



Flawless Victory said:


> Fixed your B.S for ya


You fixed it by saying you don't have any proof when it comes to ADR's MMA career? :ti


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

kudos WWE for these worked shoot tweets, at least put some heat in an otherwise random feud.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



birthday_massacre said:


> maybe he meant fake by meaning he was fighting tomato cans and not a legit MMA fighter?


Yep I agree more with this ADR got a lot of wins but he obviously wasn't defeating the best of the best, but again compared with Vince Lucero ADR's opponents were Spartans, btw I'm disappointed nobody still post a Vince Lucero's pic I'm gonna do it:










This fatass who got the call in the last minute (he wasn't originally scheduled for this fight) didn't have chance to prepare himself to face Batista and still was obliterating Batista with his stand up, the day I watched their fight the intimidation aura Batista had on me, just faded :S


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



FLU said:


> Ryback and Batista both suck, simple as that. No need to argue about it.


Hello Eva Marie fan. 





Batista's tha bomb, see what I did there.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



Flawless Victory said:


> :lmao do YOU have ANY proof...any proof at all that his fights were fake??!! Sit down son.


Have you watched the fights at all because some of them are online? The fights are a joke. I wouldn't be surprised if they were rigged.


----------



## Soulrollins (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Actually theres not much difference between Rayback and Batista in the ring, both completely sucks.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



Soulrollins said:


> Actually theres not much difference between Rayback and Batista in the ring, both completely sucks.


Although I have never been a big fan of babyface Batista, I disagree with you. Batista actually has a "big star" look in my opinion and he has had some good matches before. I never have seen a Ryback match that was memorable. Ryback got a huge push to the ME last year and later got depushed back to the mid-card, where he belongs. With Batista it went the other way and he never left the ME scene.


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Batista improved in the ring drastically from where he had started.By the time he quit wrestling in 2010,he was really a very strong main-event performer.No two ways about it.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Batista's no great wrestler, but if he's in the ring with a very good worker, the match can be good. HBK, Taker, Edge, Mysterio, Benoit and Eddie have all had good ones with Dave.


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Everyone`s excited about Batista returning but wait till he wins the Rumble lol the outrage will begin


----------



## Vyacheslav Grinko (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Batista is infinitely more entertaining than pretty much the whole roster now. Some of you are in denial. BIG DAVE will probably also steal AJ Lee and Brie Bella away from Phil and Bryan.


----------



## thaang (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

I don't like Batista. For one, the last time we saw him, he was bruised and battered and sat in a wheelchair inside the ring talking over the microphone he quit. Another thing is, he got one title shot after another. It was every event, then he got new title shots.

Then he has been gone for several years - and then he can just come back and then participate in a match that is basicly a title match opportunity. I just don't like it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



Vyacheslav Grinko said:


> Batista is infinitely more entertaining than pretty much the whole roster now. Some of you are in denial.


And some of us remember his first run and know that he's a body and nothing else, like all of WWE's favourites.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Some of the GOTG promo items have begun to come out ahead the trailer, which gives us a good look at Batista as Drax the Destroyer. He looks pretty badass.


















Spoiler: big picture


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> And some of us remember his first run and know that he's a body and nothing else, like all of WWE's favourites.


Did you hate his heel run too? Even most of his haters on the internet admit that it was entertaining and probably why there's such a positive response from so many for his return.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



Choke2Death said:


> Did you hate his heel run too? Even most of his haters on the internet admit that it was entertaining and probably why there's such a positive response from so many for his return.


Don't mind Pyro, once he makes up his mind that something sucks, he'll never change his mind no matter how much that performer proves he's now good. The only exceptions are The Miz and CM Punk for him, but for guys like Batista, Seth Rollins, etc. no matter how much they prove that they have improved astronomically and are now good on the mic, they are just not his guys.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



THANOS said:


> Some of the GOTG promo items have begun to come out ahead the trailer, which gives us a good look at Batista as Drax the Destroyer. He looks pretty badass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Judging by that poster, he would also make a great looking Kratos if they ever did a God of War movie.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

I liked Batista pretty much the whole run. Became a fan in 2004, loved his 2005 and 2007 years especially, plus his feud with Edge in '08 was very entertaining. Granted, I stopped watching in 2006 but I've seen plenty of his post-2006 stuff since. I was watching again in '09 when he turned heel and loved his whole heel run until he retired. I did hate how one sided his last feud with Cena was, but it was expected since we all knew he was leaving soon. I hope he goes heel eventually, though I expect him to be face for at least the few first months after his return.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

I think Batistas entrance when he returns is going to be both the machine gun pyro and the spotlight. He will first do the machine gun pose, then he will point to himself making sure the spotlight is on him


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



Stone Hot said:


> I think Batistas entrance when he returns is going to be both the machine gun pyro and the spotlight. He will first do the machine gun pose, then he will point to himself making sure the spotlight is on him


Yeah this sounds great!

Slightly off-topic, but Batista's performance in Guardians of the Galaxy is getting unanimous praise, which will only increase his mainstream appeal, and that can be nothing but great news for getting eyes on the WWE product.



> Also, Dave Bautista's performance in the film apparently received nothing but high praise from other Guardians cast members: *“Every single person we spoke to on the set talked about how blown away they were by what Bautista has been doing with the role.”*
> 
> source: http://www.comicbookmovie.com/fansites/MarvelFreshman/news/?a=92337#WXkqYaLc6TTYEtyo.99


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



Choke2Death said:


> Did you hate his heel run too? Even most of his haters on the internet admit that it was entertaining and probably why there's such a positive response from so many for his return.


Yeah, I did. You know why people loved his heel run? Because he was against John Cena. The IWC would cheer the Third Reich over him.



THANOS said:


> Don't mind Pyro, once he makes up his mind that something sucks, he'll never change his mind no matter how much that performer proves he's now good. The only exceptions are The Miz and CM Punk for him, but for guys like Batista, Seth Rollins, etc. no matter how much they prove that they have improved astronomically and are now good on the mic, they are just not his guys.


I changed my mind on Bray Wyatt, I changed my mind on Del Rio when he showed up on tv after having terrible vignettes, etc. So you're making shit up. Batista and Seth Rollins still suck on the mic, that's why I haven't changed my opinions. They're STILL bad. The fact that I make exceptions proves it's not a bias. I make high standards, if your standard is Seth Rollins then you obviously don't care how cringeworthy somebody is, and good for you, it makes wrestling a lot more bearable I'm sure, but unfortunately, I don't have the power to hold myself to such a low bar.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Great point pyro. And what's that say when people ONLY praise Batista about that certain heel run? Lol. Don't understand what people see in him at all. Batista owes his life to HHH.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



THANOS said:


> Don't mind Pyro, once he makes up his mind that something sucks, he'll never change his mind no matter how much that performer proves he's now good. The only exceptions are The Miz and CM Punk for him, but for guys like Batista, Seth Rollins, etc. no matter how much they prove that they have improved astronomically and are now good on the mic, they are just not his guys.


Ha, I know. He even admitted in another thread a while back that when he usually makes up his mind on something, he keeps his opinion (usually negative).

It is funny to read some of his posts that are still around from 2006, though. One of them was him mocking Punk fans as delusional indy marks. :lol



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Yeah, I did. You know why people loved his heel run? Because he was against John Cena. The IWC would cheer the Third Reich over him.


Wouldn't be so sure about that. People in here have still hated on Ryback for instance, even when he was feuding with Cena. I would've doubted Batista's ability on the mic prior to that but seeing him cut the heel promos on Cena showed that he is capable of cutting good promos that are not just brief backstage segments.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

He has got a point when it comes to cheering people over Cena. When I got into wrestling again in 2011 I liked the Miz, I was pulling for him in the Cena feud. Since then I've decided he's devoid of talent required to make it as a pro wrestler.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

WWE.com just posted a short video for Batista's "Most Dominating Eliminations" in the Royal Rumble. Yet they didn't even show the Cena elimination for 2005! :lol

http://www.wwe.com/videos/batistas-most-dominating-royal-rumble-eliminations-26175564

_What really picked my interest is the part when he press slams Jericho out of the ring, they cut to the hard camera and in the left hand corner, Chris Benoit is laying and very blatantly visible on camera. They've never done that in any of their videos before._


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Batista is one of those talents that cannot work the mic when he is given a script and he has to repeat, that's why his face promos were horrible, he repeated the script and looked so forced; but when he turned heel (his last run) he looked so much comfortable becuz his promos sounded like Dave Bautista was talking on a mic expressing his real toughts of the crowd or the face he was feuding (Rey Rey or Cena).


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



thaang said:


> I don't like Batista. For one, the last time we saw him, he was bruised and battered and sat in a wheelchair inside the ring talking over the microphone he quit. Another thing is, he got one title shot after another. It was every event, then he got new title shots.
> 
> Then he has been gone for several years - and then he can just come back and then participate in a match that is basicly a title match opportunity. I just don't like it.


yes, superstars never return in the rumble, wow, such hypocrite.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



The_Workout_Buddy said:


> Batista is one of those talents that cannot work the mic when he is given a script and he has to repeat, that's why his face promos were horrible, he repeated the script and looked so forced; but when he turned heel (his last run) he looked so much comfortable becuz his promos sounded like Dave Bautista was talking on a mic expressing his real toughts of the crowd or the face he was feuding (Rey Rey or Cena).


That's because he broke script a lot when he was a heel, which pissed of Vince & HHH I think.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Are they really wasting Batista's comeback on a feud with Alberto Del Rio?*

So from ADR's sh*t-talking promos, it seems the company is pushing Batista vs. ADR feud in the upcoming weeks?!









Just when you thought WWE Creative couldn't get any more idiotic, they decide to throw one of the most anticipated comeback wrestlers of the decade into a feud with a guy who walks out to chirping crickets on a daily basis and fails to connect with the audience? 

Well done, WWE, well done! :lol fpalm


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Are they really wasting Batista's comeback on a feud with Alberto Del Rio?*

Nah, Del Rio is going to call out Batista on Monday, get his ass kicked. Batista is pretty much wining the Rumble. There's NO WAY i see WWE doing Del Rio vs. Batista at mania but if they do, i'll laugh or cry like the Big Show.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Are they really wasting Batista's comeback on a feud with Alberto Del Rio?*

Don't think so. They are just gonna have Batista eliminate him from the Rumble then bury him the next night on Raw.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Batista is winning the rumble, so no.


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



Alo0oy said:


> That's because he broke script a lot when he was a heel, which pissed of Vince & HHH I think.


This is true.Batista talked in one old interview of his that when he owned Cena on the mic just days before WM26,Vince was pissed off and told Batista that he went too far ahead in his promo against Cena:lol


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Hopefully Batista gives a Batista Bomb to both CM Punk and Daniel Bryan and eliminates them at the Royal Rumble. And then breaks out a pair of sunglasses and "GIMME MY SPOTLIGHT"!


----------



## Godofgods (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

With the elimination chamber coming up before maina, they could make a highly star studded match. You got randy orton and cena already fighting for the title. Brock Lesner and Batistas return. Then add two fan favorites like cm punk and danial bryan.. could be an interesting chamber'

Any update on shamus's condition?


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Are they really wasting Batista's comeback on a feud with Alberto Del Rio?*



Old_John said:


> So from ADR's sh*t-talking promos, it seems the company is pushing Batista vs. ADR feud in the upcoming weeks?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It might be a squash match to fill the RR card or EC card. A ring fitness match really.


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

I'm guessing Batista heel run is forgotten about completely in WWE booking. Seeing as Batista will be hugging Rey when he gets back lol


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Here's a new pic of Big Dave guys taken two days ago with the Gracies.


> source: lordsofpain.net


He looks a bit lean imo.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Big Dave is gonna blow the roof off the place next Monday*

The Animal is BACK! Finally some much needed star power back on Raw. It will be electric.


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Big Dave is gonna blow the roof off the place next Monday*

He will, but it won't even be the pop of the night.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Big Dave is gonna blow the roof off the place next Monday*

Pop of the night? Nope. Pop of the last few frickin months probably.


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

lol at Batista waltzing in and taking a main event match away from Daniel Bryan at Mania. Incoming Batista vs Orton title match, I'll be sleeping (and it'll be more entertaining)


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Big Dave is gonna blow the roof off the place next Monday*



funnyfaces1 said:


> He will, but it won't even be the pop of the night.


Not after all these promos and build up. If anything I could see his return being a let down. They've built it up too much...Batista has to almost over perform now to match the hype.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Big Dave is gonna blow the roof off the place next Monday*



funnyfaces1 said:


> He will, but it won't even be the pop of the night.


Unless Hogan or Goldberg return next week nobody is gonna out pop him.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Probably won't outpop Bryan though.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Boxes-With-Gods said:


> Pop of the night? Nope. Pop of the last few frickin months probably.




Bryan will easily be pop of the night if it comes down to him and Batista in the rumble. Guaranteed.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



THANOS said:


> Here's a new pic of Big Dave guys taken two days ago with the Gracies.
> 
> 
> He looks a bit lean imo.


Yes, he does. I hope that's a bad pic cause his head looks freaking huge compared to his body. I guess Vince could give him a bobble head gimmick. Add a little D'lo Brown head bobbing and he's all set.


----------



## TheStig (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Big Dave is gonna blow the roof off the place next Monday*



Happenstan said:


> Not after all these promos and build up. If anything I could see his return being a let down. They've built it up too much...Batista has to almost over perform now to match the hype.


What hype? Cena had more hype for his return than batista with only being gone for less than 2 months.


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

:ti at the people who are saying that :bryan is going to outpop :bigdave next monday.


----------



## Ultimate Avenger (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Del Rio Interrupts Batista anyway


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Big Dave is gonna blow the roof off the place next Monday*



TheStig said:


> What hype? Cena had more hype for his return than batista with only being gone for less than 2 months.


Really? The various talk ups by commentators all but saying Batista is gonna win the rumble. All those video packages about "the animal" every other commercial break. That's a ton of build up. How did you miss all that?


----------



## RebelArch86 (Apr 23, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Batista is an after thought now. His return is going to mean shit, he won't be as popular as punk or Bryan, Brock is the special attraction match for rumble, undertaker is the special attraction for mania, and you have a returning hulk hogan. Batista is the one there is no room for. A surprise return from Seamus might be bigger than batista.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



Happenstan said:


> Yes, he does. I hope that's a bad pic cause his head looks freaking huge compared to his body. I guess Vince could give him a bobble head gimmick. Add a little D'lo Brown head bobbing and he's all set.


HGH will give you a huge head, just look at what happened to Barry Bonds head or that pitcher who has that huge head, I can't remember his name right now but I think he used to pitch for the yankees (Bartlio Colon maybe)?


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Big Dave is gonna blow the roof off the place next Monday*



Happenstan said:


> Not after all these promos and build up. If anything I could see his return being a let down. They've built it up too much...Batista has to almost over perform now to match the hype.


His physique is not as big and impressive as it used to be, He's 45 years old and has been out of the ring for the past three and a half years. Of course his in ring return will be a let down. Just look at The Rock. Goldust looks as good as ever and is roughly the same age but he likely hasn't stopped wrestling for years at a time.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



Wagg said:


> :ti at the people who are saying that :bryan is going to outpop :bigdave next monday.


To be honest you'll look pretty foolish if it does happen. Dave should get a massive pop since we haven't seen him in 4 years, but it's not out of the realm of possibility for Bryan to out pop him seeing as how Bryan got that dead casual city last night to give him an "austin-esque" pop, according to JR.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Big Dave is gonna blow the roof off the place next Monday*



Marrakesh said:


> Of course his in ring return will be a let down. Just look at The Rock.


I don't think that's a very good comparison. Rock is not the same because he had his first singles match after EIGHT years. Besides that, what made him enjoyable in the past was his athleticism and agility. He's bulked up a lot in the recent years which has slowed him down and taken away a lot of what made him great.

Batista was always a powerhouse and I don't see why things would've changed by now, specially since he kept on improving as the years went by in his previous run.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

I really don't believe that Batista will be a letdown in the ring. Hope he brings the aggression that Brock brought last year at Extreme Rules against Cena, their potential match would be more than epic then


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

I'm more interested in how he wrestles now. he had a bad history of muscle tears when he was in his prime. He's 4 years older now so does he work a softer more protected style or go out there like before? What do you guys think?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Big Dave is gonna blow the roof off the place next Monday*



Boxes-With-Gods said:


> Pop of the night? Nope. Pop of the last few frickin months probably.


There is no way he gets a bigger pop than what Daniel Bryan got to end raw last night.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Big Dave is gonna blow the roof off the place next Monday*



birthday_massacre said:


> There is no way he gets a bigger pop than what Daniel Bryan got to end raw last night.


No, Batista really is not.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

The Rumble is in Philly too, pretty sure Batista would be booed over Bryan or Punk. Reigns would also be interesting.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Why would he get booed? Nay, I believe he will be cheered, but not lile Bryan


----------



## WTFrandyortonomg (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*










He looks older, but more intimidating!!


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Srdjan99 said:


> Why would he get booed? Nay, I believe he will be cheered, but not lile Bryan




Philly is usually filled with marks and smarks so I wouldn't be surprised one bit.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

I wonder what excuses will be made when Batista gets a huge pop. It's kind of sad seeing people delude themselves.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

I seriously hope thatbhe will get a bigger pop than Rock in 2011


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



The Caped Crusader said:


> I wonder what excuses will be made when Batista gets a huge pop. It's kind of sad seeing people delude themselves.


No one is saying he isn't.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



KuroNeko said:


> No one is saying he isn't.


A few posts back, you have someone saying a surprise return from Sheamus would be bigger.

Bryan's pop was big, but I think Batista's will easily top that. It's not hard. The more impressive part of Bryan's turn yesterday were the 'Yes' chants. Not the pop from the crowd. That was big, but from how some are speaking, you'd think it was some ridiculously huge pop. Wrestling must really be shit now if this is what leads to such hyperbole.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



xdoomsayerx said:


> Philly is usually filled with marks and smarks so I wouldn't be surprised one bit.


If you're referring to the Rumble, it's in Pittsburgh, which is MUCH less of a smark/hardcore crowd.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



The Caped Crusader said:


> I wonder what excuses will be made when Batista gets a huge pop. It's kind of sad seeing people delude themselves.


No one is saying he won't. People are just saying he won't get a pop as big as Daniel Bryan.

You really do get bent out of shape when ever anyone doesn't kiss Batista's ass.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



birthday_massacre said:


> No one is saying he won't. People are just saying he won't get a pop as big as Daniel Bryan.
> 
> You really do get bent out of shape when ever anyone doesn't kiss Batista's ass.


Calm down with the aggression. I've come to realise that you have some pent up emotion and probably strong urges towards Big Dave which explains a lot of your posts. Don't turn all that frustrated sexual energy towards me though. It's creepy.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



The Caped Crusader said:


> A few posts back, you have someone saying a surprise return from Sheamus would be bigger.
> 
> *Bryan's pop was big, but I think Batista's will easily top that*. It's not hard. The more impressive part of Bryan's turn yesterday were the 'Yes' chants. Not the pop from the crowd. That was big, but from how some are speaking, you'd think it was some ridiculously huge pop. Wrestling must really be shit now if this is what leads to such hyperbole.


Dude, no. Just no. Last night was one of the biggest reactions in a decade, even JR said as much. Rock's return didn't eclipse it. Lesnar's return while impressive didn't cover it. Punk in Chicago didn't touch it. Yet you think Batista's return will "easily" top last night? I don't know whether to fpalm or :lmao


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



Happenstan said:


> Dude, no. Just no. Last night was one of the biggest reactions in a decade, even JR said as much. Rock's return didn't eclipse it. Lesnar's return while impressive didn't cover it. Punk in Chicago didn't touch it. Yet you think Batista's return will "easily" top last night? I don't know whether to fpalm or :lmao


I think both Rock's and Lesnar's returns had bigger pops.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



The Caped Crusader said:


> I think both Rock's and Lesnar's returns had bigger pops.


And fpalm it is. Hope you enjoy Batista's return either way.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



The Caped Crusader said:


> I think both Rock's and Lesnar's returns had bigger pops.


Lesnar's turn was not even close to what the Bryan had last night. As for the Rocks, it was close but still didn't eclipse it. 

Its laughable to think Batista would even get close to a pop like Daniel Bryan got last night.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



Happenstan said:


> Dude, no. Just no. Last night was one of the biggest reactions in a decade, even JR said as much. Rock's return didn't eclipse it. Lesnar's return while impressive didn't cover it. Punk in Chicago didn't touch it. Yet you think Batista's return will "easily" top last night? I don't know whether to fpalm or :lmao


Exactly, Daniel Bryan got a pop like the Rock and Austin did in their primes. We haven't seen a pop that big since the attitude era.

His pop will probably be as big as Lesnar got.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Batista will get a loud pop, there is no doubting that. But, I just re watched the ending to RAW last night. What was incredible about it was the fact that crowd was pretty dead silent for most of that show. And, Bryan got that dead crowd to literally all cheer him. The camera angles showed that everyone pretty much was chanting with and for him. To get that silent crowd to become so alive, that was truly impressive. Say what you want, but that was incredible. 

Just to point this out, Lesnar returned on a night when the crowd was extremely loud throughout the entire night. And, Rock returned on a night where it was said the host of Wrestlemania would be announced (albeit no one had a clue it was The Rock). 

All in all, BATISTA will get a big pop, Rock and Lesnar both had huge POPS, but can't take away from how Bryan gets incredibly loud chants daily, and last night was amazing.


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

If they had him pencilled in to win the Royal Rumble, time to change the plan after Bryan's face turn reaction last night. Sorry, Big Dave.


----------



## RebelArch86 (Apr 23, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

lol @ caped crusader.

If Daniel Bryan was a third world dictator, America just shit themselves, and are prepping drone strikes.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*


----------



## RebelArch86 (Apr 23, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

oh and here's Dave not only being a douche bag but being devoid of any wrestling ability to build matches. He's an ass hat, who was always bad, and will be worse with years and injuries added on. 

http://auburnpub.com/blogs/powerbom...cle_222e765c-7ba4-11e3-9feb-001a4bcf887a.html

He is no where near a game changer or anyone worthy of an important spot. He was terrible in UFC ( a dwindling sport), he's not a house hold name, the comparisons to the Rock is insulting, the Rock was the biggest movie star in the world last year, while Batista was a featured extra in MOS who wore a helmet and was CGI'd most of the time, this summer he will be a C level Marvel movie as a CGI character and the least popular character in the group. 

If meltzer's reporting is true that he was promised a world title, the WWE is going to regret that promise, and we will probably see the belts split to satisfy that contract before he loses it to Del Rio on a Raw.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

PGSucks said:


> If you're referring to the Rumble, it's in Pittsburgh, which is MUCH less of a smark/hardcore crowd.




Ahh fuck. My mistake.


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*









:bigdave​


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



Wagg said:


> :bigdave​


:lmao


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Batista is going to get a huge pop no matter what, and I believe he is going to be great in the ring when he comes out


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

He's probably going to need to get back in "wrestling mode" but the smaller physique should help him. 

I'm interested to see what the plan is for him. I wouldnt be surprised to see him and Reigns have a staredown at the Rumble.


----------



## Godofgods (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

have you ppl honestly spent the last several pages arguing over if a guy will get a pop, or if someone else might get a bigger one?


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



Godofgods said:


> have you ppl honestly spent the last several pages arguing over if a guy will get a pop, or if someone else might get a bigger one?


Welcome to WF!


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



The Caped Crusader said:


> I think both Rock's and Lesnar's returns had bigger pops.


Yep. They did.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



Stone Hot said:


> and I believe he is going to be great in the ring when he comes out


:klopp

I like Batista. Decent in the ring, decent on the mic with a great look. But most importantly he has this intensity to him, kinda like (to a much lesser extant) Ultimate Warrior and Goldberg had, despite their shortcomings. I always liked him even though he has his issues and am looking forward to him coming back.

That said I really hope he isn't about to win the Rumble and fight for the Undisputed Title at 'Mania. That would suck. Keep him in some high-profile match against Orton or Lesnar but not near the title please. Unfortunately the only way I can see him losing the Rumble is if he eliminates Del Rio only for Del Rio to come back in and eliminate him afterwards.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Man, it would be even cooler if Batista would use his first theme again https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9M9Pq-Ybv1s.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

I just hope he leaves the MMA stuff out of his arsenal. I mean we already have Brock doing that, no need for him to do it. 

I'm 100% sure that if he faces Alberto Del Rio at some point, they will recreate their version of the Arona-Rampage spot, but instead of ADR going for the triangle like Arona, he's going for the armbar. 

here's what I'm talking about for those of you who don't know;


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> I just hope he leaves the MMA stuff out of his arsenal. I mean we already have Brock doing that, no need for him to do it.
> 
> I'm 100% sure that if he faces Alberto Del Rio at some point, they will recreate their version of the Arona-Rampage spot, but instead of ADR going for the triangle like Arona, he's going for the armbar.
> 
> here's what I'm talking about for those of you who don't know;


That would be pretty awesome! I'd mark out for sure :mark:.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

I actually figured on Batista being more lean and doing some MMA stuff. Not sure the MMA stuff will go over as well as it did with Brock, but who knows.


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Do you guys think Batista previous heel turn will be mentioned at all, or will any reference towards it be shot down? for example, will we be told 'Batista quit to the cheer of the WWE universe'

Will John Cena & Batista be friends again? like nothing happened. Will Rey & Batista be hugging each other like best of pals, when Batista viciously attacked Mysterio back in 2009. I'm guessing Batista is coming back from 2005 - 2009 character?


----------



## Godofgods (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



A Man Named Bruce said:


> I actually figured on Batista being more lean and doing some MMA stuff. Not sure the MMA stuff will go over as well as it did with Brock, but who knows.


i still think orton, cena, brock, batista, cm punk, danial bryan has the potential to make a hell of a chamber match next month. But that aside, it seems kinda hard to find a way where batista and brock wont cross paths. You gotta think batista will want the title/orton as well as brock.


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Batista vs Brock Lesnar is like clash of the titans.To speak in animal analogy it is like when a 600 lbs Lion fights a 600 lbs Tiger.Absolutely epic


But knowing WWE they would make sure that this match never takes place,just like they blew away the opprtunity of Rock vs Brock in last WM and instead we got The GOAT :rock4 vs The WOAT :cena4 rematch


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

*Re: Which wrestlers never changed theme music?*



JoMoxRKO said:


> Shawn Michaels (DX theme doesent count)
> 
> Kurt Angle while in WWE


...uh, yes Shawn Michaels does count. He used Break It Down for singles matches in late '97. He also used it at Wrestlemania 23, without Triple H. He didn't use Sexy Boy at all during this time period. He changed themes... hence his theme music changed. 

Also, Sherri Martel did the original "Sexy Boy". 

Hell, even before he used Sexy Boy it wasn't his first singles theme.


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

I still cant get over the fact they botchered his return the way they did. It would of been way more epic if lets say Orton was cutting a promo and his music hit. Sure ratings may increase abit this way but still damn.

Cant wait though :mark:


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...n_PTP_and_the_WWE_Network_Batista_s_Deal.html



> The Batista deal had been in the works since September and was signed in or around October.
> 
> Source: Wrestling Observer Newsletter


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Batista is working the Rumble match, then it'll be Mania next, right?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



Clint Eastwood said:


> Batista is working the Rumble match, then it'll be Mania next, right?


even though he is not advertised I imagine he will work Elimination Chamber. It would stupid if he is not there especially since he is advertised for all the RAWs between RR & EC.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Batista to be involved in an EC for the WWE World Heavyweight Title :mark:


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Both Batista and Brock at EC, yes please.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



jarrelka said:


> I still cant get over the fact they botchered his return the way they did. It would of been way more epic if lets say Orton was cutting a promo and his music hit. Sure ratings may increase abit this way but still damn.
> 
> Cant wait though :mark:


I disagree with you. In this current era its best to announce a former stars return in advance. This way the audience can research him before he redubts. Sure a lot of people currently watching are likely to remember him but this gives everybody the chance to really anticipate his return. Adding to this, if uou do try a surprise return, you risk the dirt sheets reporting it first and ruining it anyway.

Also from a personal stan point, i dont see him as that big of a star to really get a huge pop upon a surprise return but now theyve built him up, you get more excited to see him to get that even bigger pop than hed already get.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

The impending destruction of Del Rio. :banderas


----------



## jhr4a34 (Oct 28, 2013)

*I hope they use Batista's origanal song*

I hope when Batista returns they use his original song when he first came to the wwe I liked that one better.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sjc1VV_wo9k


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*

Always liked Batista. Quite an underrated in-ring guy imo, usually put on a good match. Those matches with Taker were particularly brilliant.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Batista Returns This Monday*

Only 3 days till....


Spoiler: The Animal














 :mark:


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns This Monday*

Can't wait :mark:


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Batista Returns This Monday*

I never thought I'd be that excited for a Batista return, no way I'm missing Raw tomorrow :mark:


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns This Monday*

Personally if he does not win the royal rumble then I am happy for his return. I just think he's totally the wrong guy for the wwe to pin their hopes on


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Batista Returns This Monday*

Impossible for me to care. Not only do I not like Batista, but they've basically already told us his return is going to be boring. He's gonna come out, start talking about how great it is to be back, say how he's gonna win the Royal Rumble, Del Rio interupts him, Batista powerbombs him and that's your segment. Big deal.


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns This Monday*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Impossible for me to care. Not only do I not like Batista, but they've basically already told us his return is going to be boring. He's gonna come out, start talking about how great it is to be back, say how he's gonna win the Royal Rumble, Del Rio interupts him, Batista powerbombs him and that's your segment. Big deal.


Lol this is very true. Wish they would do something different


----------



## KingofKings1281 (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Batista Returns This Monday*

Thank god. The WWE can only benefit from his return. Let him squash Del Rio and move on up the ladder.


----------



## TakerFreak (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns This Monday*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Impossible for me to care. Not only do I not like Batista, but they've basically already told us his return is going to be boring. He's gonna come out, start talking about how great it is to be back, say how he's gonna win the Royal Rumble, Del Rio interupts him, Batista powerbombs him and that's your segment. Big deal.


This is exactly whats gonna happen sadly.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Batista Returns This Monday*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Impossible for me to care. Not only do I not like Batista, but they've basically already told us his return is going to be boring. He's gonna come out, start talking about how great it is to be back, say how he's gonna win the Royal Rumble, Del Rio interupts him, Batista powerbombs him and that's your segment. Big deal.


Someone should put this in their sig area and see if this turns out to be true


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: Batista Returns This Monday*

I feel like i'm the only one who's kind of excited for Batista to be back. He's either carried to a really great match or it's a shambles which can be entertaining in its own way. As long as he stays away from the title i'll be happy. I really want Lesnar/Batista no holds barred.


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Batista Returns This Monday*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Impossible for me to care. Not only do I not like Batista, but they've basically already told us his return is going to be boring. He's gonna come out, start talking about how great it is to be back, say how he's gonna win the Royal Rumble, Del Rio interupts him, Batista powerbombs him and that's your segment. Big deal.



This!.

im so expecting that to happen

cant stand batista if he wins rumble i will not be amused


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns This Monday*





:mark:


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Batista Returns This Monday*

I can´t effin wait :mark:


----------



## JackToTheBone (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Batista Returns This Monday*






Watch the start of that show. This guy was MEGA over. He is a top 10 draw in wwe history.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns This Monday*



JackToTheBone said:


> Watch the start of that show. This guy was MEGA over. He is a top 10 draw in wwe history.


Fixed.

'ECq4djhyeHI' was all you had to put between the tags.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns This Monday*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Impossible for me to care. Not only do I not like Batista, but they've basically already told us his return is going to be boring. He's gonna come out, start talking about how great it is to be back, say how he's gonna win the Royal Rumble, Del Rio interupts him, Batista powerbombs him and that's your segment. Big deal.



Agree with this. Probably will be awful.

BUT, if ADR gets the upper hand on Monday, does that change your excitement at all? Can't decide for myself.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Batista Returns This Monday*

meh


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns This Monday*

If ADR gets the upper hand, you are damn right it will be exciting. Like to see where it goes, especially if it means ADR eliminates Batista from the rumble and Punk wins the thing!


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns This Monday*



F5Arcane said:


> If ADR gets the upper hand, you are damn right it will be exciting. Like to see where it goes, especially if it means ADR eliminates Batista from the rumble and Punk wins the thing!


As if they're going to let Del Rio get the upper hand on a returning Batista. In fact i don't even think there will be anything physical involved. Del Rio will cut one of his very average promos, Batista will offer him down to fight, Del Rio will head towards the ring before smiling and retreating just like every heel does at some point during a feud. It's this or what someone else said, Del Rio attacks and is power bombed. Segment will be lazy and predictable from start to finish.

I'm just hoping they go off script and start shooting at one another after their recent twitter spat because that is the only thing gonna make this must see.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Batista Returns This Monday*



MEMS said:


> Agree with this. Probably will be awful.
> 
> BUT, if ADR gets the upper hand on Monday, does that change your excitement at all? Can't decide for myself.


To be honest, I'd probably be even less excited then because it would signal to me that Batista's going to win the Royal Rumble by eliminating Del Rio. Either way, the guys I want to win won't anyway, the only real choices are Batista or Daniel Bryan so I'll reluctantly take Batista just so the Daniel Bryan fandom on this board doesn't get even harder to deal with.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Batista Returns This Monday*

LMAO at everyone thinking Del Rios Irrelevant ass will have anything to do with Batista's first promo back.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns This Monday*



F5Arcane said:


> If ADR gets the upper hand, you are damn right it will be exciting. Like to see where it goes, especially if it means ADR eliminates Batista from the rumble and Punk wins the thing!


I'm yet to see ADR do anything exciting.. he could turn up being blown by a llama in a sombrero and still get crickets.. the man's a vacuum.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Batista Returns This Monday*



F5Arcane said:


> If ADR gets the upper hand, you are damn right it will be exciting. Like to see where it goes, especially if it means ADR eliminates Batista from the rumble and Punk wins the thing!


If ADR ever gets the upper hand, all of Batista's potential profitability plummets.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns This Monday*

:mark:


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Batista Returns This Monday*

This is gonna be great :mark:


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns This Monday*



Happenstan said:


> If ADR ever gets the upper hand, all of Batista's potential profitability plummets.


This, lmao out of all people ADR to eliminate Batista? Batista will not be eliminated, and on his return he will be made to look unstoppable IMO.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns This Monday*



Happenstan said:


> If ADR ever gets the upper hand, all of Batista's potential profitability plummets.


Yeah, im sure his first match will be handled better than Brock's.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns This Monday*

:lmao if Del Rio eliminates Batista at the Rumble. Probably not going to happen.

All in all, I think Bryan definitely deserves the Rumble win more than Batista. He is on a roll and deserves to be given a chance as WWEWHC.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns This Monday*

I now almost want to see Batista get eliminated in the Rumble by Del Rio just to see the angry posts by the IWC and the WWE Facebook Fans.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns This Monday*



LateTrain27 said:


> I now almost want to see Batista get eliminated in the Rumble by Del Rio just to see the angry posts by the IWC and the WWE Facebook Fans.


I wouldn't think it would be that bad, as only about half of the IWC's members like Btista, seemingly.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Batista Returns This Monday*

Well if they want to screw up the RTWM then sure have Lati*NO* Heat toss out Batista. 

It makes no sense for him to have him come back with all this hype only to be eliminated. By ADR.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns This Monday*

Batista is winning the rumble, and the outrage on the forum will be worth a million $


----------



## ViperAtHeart (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns This Monday*

i dont mind batista coming back but honestly i never expected him to return thought he was gonna stay in holly wood


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Batista Returns This Monday*

I don't mind him coming back, I don't mind him winning the championship at some point, but I don't want him to win the Rumble and Main Event mania


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns This Monday*

I'd be surprised at this point if he didn't win the Rumble. It just seems so obvious.


----------



## SnoopSystem (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns This Monday*



ShowStopper said:


> I'd be surprised at this point if he didn't win the Rumble. It just seems so obvious.


He probably will win... and then we will get a gigantic main event storyline that consists of WWE's huge stars: Brock Lesnar, Batista, John Cena, and Randy Orton.

The company is gonna make tons of money from this guaranteed. :vince$


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: Batista Returns This Monday*

It would be great if Batista won the rumble and main evented Wrestlemania. Right now only Cena and Orton, Lesner and I guess Punk are true battle tested bona fide main eventers so it would be great to see someone fresh thrown into the mix.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: Batista Returns This Monday*

Not looking forward to this. I've never been a fan of Batista, and now he's just a has been returning star like all the others to get in the way of developing talent. But who knows, maybe he'll surprise me and impress me.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: Batista Returns This Monday*

Developing talent don't belong in the main event of wrestlemania


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Batista Returns This Monday*

He meant he's taking away air time that could go to them, not that he's taking their position in the company.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: Batista Returns This Monday*

I consider Bryan and Punk to still be developing. They still have room to grow. Guys like Rock, Batista, Austin, NAO, etc, are living on what they were in the past, and they get in the way of building the future. You can't rely on them over and over and expect the modern guys to be able to be strong. We lack modern main event talent because they refuse to build it, falling back on has beens over and over.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: Batista Returns This Monday*

I don't no if its as much as they refuse to build new stars its just that new stars fail over and over.. Don't get good reactions etc etc.. They need the part timers to fill that void.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Batista Returns This Monday*



Takers Revenge said:


> I don't no if its as much as they refuse to build new stars its just that new stars fail over and over.. Don't get good reactions etc etc.. They need the part timers to fill that void.


They don't get good reactions because Vince changes his mind 3 months in. On the rare occasion that he really commits to somebody, they get over unless they're Del Rio.



> I consider Bryan and Punk to still be developing.


~________________________________________________________~


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns This Monday*



Takers Revenge said:


> I don't no if its as much as they refuse to build new stars its just that new stars fail over and over.. Don't get good reactions etc etc.. They need the part timers to fill that void.


..I'm sorry, superstars like D-Bry, Punk, Big E, The Shield, they're all "failing"?


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

Actually excited to watch tomorrow for this :3

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns This Monday*



Takers Revenge said:


> Developing talent don't belong in the main event of wrestlemania


:austin :batista2 :hbk :cena4


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

I just hope its not as someone mentioned in another topic that batista talks on mic bout being excited that hes back...then del rio interrupts...gets powerbombed and walks off. That would be horrible and predictable 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ruderick (Dec 27, 2012)

Beermonkeyv1 said:


> I just hope its not as someone mentioned in another topic that batista talks on mic bout being excited that hes back...then del rio interrupts...gets powerbombed and walks off. That would be horrible and predictable
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I'm hoping they have HHH and Orton interact with him. They have been building to Orton and HHH having a show down and Batista being a part of that makes perfect sense.

Let Del Rio cut a promo on him after whatever token match he is in and then Batista can destroy him at the Rumble. He's not worth being part of any real angle with him.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Beermonkeyv1 said:


> I just hope its not as someone mentioned in another topic that batista talks on mic bout being excited that hes back...then del rio interrupts...gets powerbombed and walks off. That would be horrible and predictable
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


His return looks to be just like his buddy HHH's. He'll come out and pose for a bit. Del Rio will get in the ring. Tista does the thumbs down.batista bomb. More posing. leave. 

That will be it, getting even a small promo is beyond them.


----------



## Adrianm (Oct 28, 2012)

*Batista returns*

Will he be a face or a heel?

I'm guessing he'll come out to a big face pop. Talk about great to be here, yada yada... And then

"Behold the king, the king of kings..."

What happens next, face or heel?


----------



## Sliced Bread no2 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: Batista returns*

I think he'll interrupt a Del Rio promo, and then he'll flatten him.

That's it.


----------



## FunkeehDK (Aug 20, 2011)

*Re: Batista returns*

Face most likely since Del Rio is bad-mouthing him


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Batista returns*

I reckon he will close Raw, come out to a big pop, cut a promo maybe then HHH might enter the fray or something not to sure. Cannot wait though.


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Batista returns*

Every big star star that returns after that period of time will be a face.


----------



## TakerFreak (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: Batista returns*

Face.


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: Batista returns*

Incase you didnt know theres a huge Batista returns discussion thread. Ofcourse he will be a face. Wrestlers that return are rarely heels and adr talking trash about him pretty much confirms it. If he turns heel it will be post mania.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> @DaveBautista
> Brrrrrrr...37 freaking degrees here!! I'm tropical man!! Wtf?!! I should've returned at Summer Slam! Doh!!! #frozendreamchaser


-


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Batista returns*



Wagg said:


> Every big star star that returns after that period of time will be a face.


:brock


----------



## Pikesburgh (Apr 9, 2013)

I hope the place goes ballistic.


----------



## davidrob612 (Jan 17, 2014)

I can't wait to watch Raw tonight.


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Batista returns*



I Came To Play said:


> :brock


:brock is :brock.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm real excited for Raw tonight, all though I don't know if Daniel Bryan will be there due to his concussion. Will they address it tonight? 

I'm in the middle about Batista returning. I don't know how I feel about it. Depends on what he does I think.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Batista Returns This Monday*

I find it weird that some people are not only not excited at all, but even naysaying Batista's return. The fuck else you got to look forward to on Raw anymore?



Takers Revenge said:


> Developing talent don't belong in the main event of wrestlemania


When that talent is nowhere near the already established drawing power that is there, no, it doesn't.

It ain't like we have the next Rock or Austin on the roster just waiting to break out. None of the new guys being pushed now are major stars in the making imo.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

_I agree that what will likely happen is this:_

Del Rio comes out: "Alright perros...i'm sick and tired of hearing about this has been Batista..ese pero no vale...come out Batista, show your face...so i can send you already back to the place you came from idiota"

Fans chanting "Batista...Batista...Batista..."

No Batista yet....

Del Rio: "I guess that perro is scared of me...go figure. At the Royal Rumble not only will i eliminate..."

Batista theme hits (Fans erupt)

Batista walks down the ring...Del Rio goes for a punch...Batista ducks..kicks him in the stomach and Batista Bombs him!

Batista grabs mic: "I'm back! See you at the Rumble!"

End of segment lol


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> _I agree that what will likely happen is this:_
> 
> Del Rio comes out: "Alright perros...i'm sick and tired of hearing about this has been Batista..ese pero no vale...come out Batista, show your face...so i can send you already back to the place you came from idiota"
> 
> ...


That promo sounds like exactly what will happen too, right down to the exact words ADR will speak, lol. Just have to insert all the posing and gestures Batista does as he goes down the ramp while ADR acts incredulous in the ring before he gets there, and it's spot on what's gonna happen prolly, lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SinJackal said:


> That promo sounds like exactly what will happen too, right down to the exact words ADR will speak, lol. Just have to insert all the posing and gestures Batista does as he goes down the ramp while ADR acts incredulous in the ring before he gets there, and it's spot on what's gonna happen prolly, lol


Yea i kinda wish it was different but it'll likely be short, simple and a quick kick ass by Batista followed by a very short sentence..which will keep fans wanting more for Rumble.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Move aside, Daniel Bryan. The finest worker in the history of the business is back!


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

SinJackal said:


> I find it weird that some people are not only not excited at all, but even naysaying Batista's return. The fuck else you got to look forward to on Raw anymore?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The next Rock or Austin, I don't know if there ever will be someone that huge again, but the next Cena caliber star is possible. Daniel Bryan has been getting this reaction for a few years now, has drawn very well in his segments for the past 7 months relative to the rest of the card, and his Night of champions and Hell in a Cell headlined payperviews were both huge improvements over previous years. Now the guy's catachphrase is making it's rounds in the sports world, and ESPN is even acknowledging who the chants are for, so his name is getting out there as well.



Chan Hung said:


> _I agree that what will likely happen is this:_
> 
> Del Rio comes out: "Alright perros...i'm sick and tired of hearing about this has been Batista..ese pero no vale...come out Batista, show your face...so i can send you already back to the place you came from idiota"
> 
> ...





SinJackal said:


> That promo sounds like exactly what will happen too, right down to the exact words ADR will speak, lol. Just have to insert all the posing and gestures Batista does as he goes down the ramp while ADR acts incredulous in the ring before he gets there, and it's spot on what's gonna happen prolly, lol


Yeah I can totally see this happening as well lol. Batista will have a solid return either at the beginning of the show or right at the end but won't do all that much until next week after the Rumble.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

patiently waiting


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I can't wait until Batista wins the Rumble and everybody turns on him.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

Only a few more hours...


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I can't wait until Batista wins the Rumble and everybody turns on him.


Batista winning the Rumble is a good way to get the crowd to shit all over the main event at Wrestlemania. I can only imagine what the atmosphere will be like if they do Batista vs. Orton for the title. While I would be upset travelling to new Orleans for that match being apart of 70,000 people shitting all over the main event of the biggest show of the year would be pretty amusing. 

I'm looking forward to seeing him back but I don't want to see him in the main event of the biggest show of the year as soon as he comes back.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

TaylorFitz said:


> Batista winning the Rumble is a good way to get the crowd to shit all over the main event at Wrestlemania. I can only imagine what the atmosphere will be like if they do Batista vs. Orton for the title. While I would be upset travelling to new Orleans for that match being apart of 70,000 people shitting all over the main event of the biggest show of the year would be pretty amusing.
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing him back but I don't want to see him in the main event of the biggest show of the year as soon as he comes back.


I agree. Doing Batista/Orton in the middle of the card, non-title, is a much better way to usher Batista back into the fold with the crowd firmly behind him. Bryan/Lesnar for the title, or Cena/Taker would be the only matches the crowd will allow to close Mania without shitting all over it. Well Bryan vs anyone would suffice as well, but Bryan/Lesnar is the biggest and freshest possible title match you can do with Bryan imo.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

TaylorFitz said:


> Batista winning the Rumble is a good way to get the crowd to shit all over the main event at Wrestlemania. I can only imagine what the atmosphere will be like if they do Batista vs. Orton for the title. While I would be upset travelling to new Orleans for that match being apart of 70,000 people shitting all over the main event of the biggest show of the year would be pretty amusing.
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing him back but I don't want to see him in the main event of the biggest show of the year as soon as he comes back.


it will look like Wrestlmania 20


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

superfudge said:


> Move aside, Daniel Bryan. The finest worker in the history of the business is back!


He may not be the beat worker ever but he is entertaining and looks like a main eventer.


----------



## Scorpion_Deathlock (Oct 12, 2010)

Never been a Batista mark but excited to see him back.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

TaylorFitz said:


> Batista winning the Rumble is a good way to get the crowd to shit all over the main event at Wrestlemania. I can only imagine what the atmosphere will be like if they do Batista vs. Orton for the title. While I would be upset travelling to new Orleans for that match being apart of 70,000 people shitting all over the main event of the biggest show of the year would be pretty amusing.
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing him back but I don't want to see him in the main event of the biggest show of the year as soon as he comes back.




Agreed, I will be there as well and will be shitting all over that match. I don't think wwe is that dumb to actually do it though.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

xdoomsayerx said:


> Agreed, I will be there as well and will be shitting all over that match. I don't think wwe is that dumb to actually do it though.


it might just be worth it for the chants on raw after.:lmao


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I can't wait until Batista wins the Rumble and everybody turns on him.


Sooner or later, half of everyone in this thread is going to go all negative


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Batista returns tonight lads!
Had a long ass day at university from 8am - 8PM studying, so going to take a nap and wake up in time for RAW


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

xdoomsayerx said:


> Agreed, I will be there as well and will be shitting all over that match. I don't think wwe is that dumb to actually do it though.


They're definitely dumb enough. It's either Bryan or Batista for the rumble. No one else would make sense. To be honest even Batista doesn't fucking make sense but it looks like that's what they are going for.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

THANOS said:


> I agree. Doing Batista/Orton in the middle of the card, non-title, is a much better way to usher Batista back into the fold with the crowd firmly behind him. Bryan/Lesnar for the title, or Cena/Taker would be the only matches the crowd will allow to close Mania without shitting all over it. Well Bryan vs anyone would suffice as well, but Bryan/Lesnar is the biggest and freshest possible title match you can do with Bryan imo.


The crowd isn't going to shit on any match closing Wrestlemania. There are going to be 70,000 people in that arena from all over the world. They'll all be looking to have a good time, and with a long show like Wrestlemania, they more than likely will. Not even 5% of that crowd is as sad some of the pathetic smarks on here. They'll either be quiet or they'll be active. They certainly won't go through the effort on shitting on whatever match closes Wrestlemania even if it is Batista and Orton.


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

I can't wait to see Batista back, His fueds with other main eventers were amazing.
Hope they book him right


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

We're all Batista fans now all of a sudden? Lol. I guess absence does makes the heart grow fonder.


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

I give it about two weeks for people to start begging Batista to go away again.


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

xdryza said:


> We're all Batista fans now all of a sudden? Lol. I guess absence does makes the heart grow fonder.


You can not know the value of a thing until its gone. 
Who knows, 10 years from now we might be praising Cena


----------



## Cash4Gold (Dec 30, 2013)

*Is Batista coming back really that big of a deal?*

I stopped watching wrestling during the period he was on top, so I missed his entire run. But I've gone back and watched a lot of his work and I just don't see him coming back as that big of a deal. I know a lot of people are legitimately excited for his return. To those people, I would ask what I haven't seen in him that makes him so appealing. I'm going to a Raw he'll be at and I'd much rather be excited than ambivalent to see him.


----------



## ScottishJobber (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Is Batista coming back really that big of a deal?*

Yes, it is.


----------



## Kenny89 (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: Is Batista coming back really that big of a deal?*

It's a huge deal.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Is Batista coming back really that big of a deal?*

Yeah, I'm just not sure what he will do on tonights Raw though, they've already announced he's participating in the Rumble, so other than saying how he wants to win the title back, I'm not sure what to expect really.

I'm sure WWE have something ready though, however I just have no idea as I expected his return to be him announcing he was in the Rumble, but then WWE announced that.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: Is Batista coming back really that big of a deal?*

He's the WWE's biggest star, behind Cena, since Austin and The Rock. It's a pretty big deal that he's returning.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

The Caped Crusader said:


> The crowd isn't going to shit on any match closing Wrestlemania. There are going to be 70,000 people in that arena from all over the world. They'll all be looking to have a good time, and with a long show like Wrestlemania, they more than likely will. Not even 5% of that crowd is as sad some of the pathetic smarks on here. They'll either be quiet or they'll be active. They certainly won't go through the effort on shitting on whatever match closes Wrestlemania even if it is Batista and Orton.


They shat over Miz and Cena at 27. Unless the feud is gold or it doesn't main event they will not be happy with Orton/Batista AGAIN.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Is Batista coming back really that big of a deal?*



Cash4Gold said:


> I stopped watching wrestling during the period he was on top, so I missed his entire run. But I've gone back and watched a lot of his work and I just don't see him coming back as that big of a deal. I know a lot of people are legitimately excited for his return. To those people, I would ask what I haven't seen in him that makes him so appealing. I'm going to a Raw he'll be at and I'd much rather be excited than ambivalent to see him.


It's big. For a while there he was the main guy in the company, even more so than John Cena (although that didn't last long when Cena moved to Raw during the transfer to the USA network). Batista can draw for wrestlemania, and hopefully he decides to use his time to put over a few rising stars (Reigns, Big E, Ambrose, etc.), not waste all his matches on HHH, Cena, Orton rematches that have been done to death. I win over Batista still meant something even up to his departure, so he's definitely a valuable commodity, and much more tolerable than Cena.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: Is Batista coming back really that big of a deal?*

Even if you despise Batista, it's a huge deal, because he's one of the biggest stars to debut since the end of the Attitude Era (WrestleMania X-Seven). The only other contenders are Brock Lesnar, Randy Orton, John Cena, CM Punk, Daniel Bryan...and that's it. So yes, it's a very very big deal as far as WWE goes, even if you can't stand Batista.


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

WWE.com teasing a WrestleMania matchup?










*The Beast* vs. *The Animal*!!!!!


----------



## tommay (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Is Batista coming back really that big of a deal?*

He's main evented multiple Wrestlemanias, and is a Royal Rumble winner.


----------



## Omega Creed (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: Is Batista coming back really that big of a deal?*

This is Big Dave Batista. Its a huge deal. how could you not be exited or looking forward to his.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Is Batista coming back really that big of a deal?*

Considering the lack of star power(compared to years ago), it kinda is.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

The Caped Crusader said:


> The crowd isn't going to shit on any match closing Wrestlemania. There are going to be 70,000 people in that arena from all over the world. They'll all be looking to have a good time, and with a long show like Wrestlemania, they more than likely will. Not even 5% of that crowd is as sad some of the pathetic smarks on here. They'll either be quiet or they'll be active. They certainly won't go through the effort on shitting on whatever match closes Wrestlemania even if it is Batista and Orton.


Are you positive about that? Did you hear the reactions to every match following Bryan's at WM28, until the Taker match, in that huge open stadium in Miami? It was quite loud which is saying something when you consider the amount of people there and the fact that sound is much quieter when it can't circulate in a closed atmosphere. Now consider the HHH/Jericho match that closed ahead of Rock/Hogan at WM18, I can almost guarantee that Bryan's match gets a reaction similar to that Rock/Hogan match, and anything following that could feasibly get crickets or be shit on like Miz/Cena at Mania 27. You can doubt all you want but there are plenty of parrells to draw upon that give validity to my assertion. Take your pick.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: Is Batista coming back really that big of a deal?*



tommay said:


> He's main evented multiple Wrestlemanias, and is a Royal Rumble winner.


He's only main-evented one (21), but your point is still correct: he's a big star.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

Marv95 said:


> They shat over Miz and Cena at 27. Unless the feud is gold or it doesn't main event they will not be happy with Orton/Batista AGAIN.


No they didn't. Maybe you should go and watch that match again. That should tell you something seeing as it was Miz in the main event of Wrestlemania of all things, and a match that was overshadowed by The Rock, and the crowd didn't give them that much grief. They just didn't care that much. I wouldn't either. It was The Miz. The Rock was back and what people wanted was The Rock and Cena. Lesnar and Goldberg is the crowd 'shitting' on someone. There's a huge difference.



THANOS said:


> Are you positive about that? Did you hear the reactions to every match following Bryan's at WM28, until the Taker match, in that huge open stadium in Miami? It was quite loud which is saying something when you consider the amount of people there and the fact that sound is much quieter when it can't circulate in a closed atmosphere. Now consider the HHH/Jericho match that closed ahead of Rock/Hogan at WM18, I can almost guarantee that Bryan's match gets a reaction similar to that Rock/Hogan match, and anything following that could feasibly get crickets or be shit on like Miz/Cena at Mania 27. You can doubt all you want but there are plenty of parrells to draw upon that give validity to my assertion. Take your pick.


Batista's never had an issue with crowd reactions. I'll take my pick and say that if he was in a match with Orton, they wouldn't get shit on. Maybe the crowd wouldn't be as hot, but they certainly wouldn't give them grief. This is besides the point though, there are plenty of other matches that could close Wrestlemania that wouldn't have an issue besides the two you mentioned (CM Punk/Batista, CM Punk/Cena, CM Punk/Triple H, Cena/Batista, Cena/Lesnar, Cena/Triple H etc.). I'm betting the most likely one being Batista and Lesnar, and that certainly won't have anything less than a hot crowd. I very much doubt WWE is going to do Batista and Orton. Lesnar is gunning for the title for a reason.


----------



## Cash4Gold (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: Is Batista coming back really that big of a deal?*

I get that he was big, but to me he just never seemed "that" big. Maybe I should reserve judgement until I see what they have planned for him, but throwing him into a feud with Del Rio right away isn't exactly getting my panties wet. Neither is the rumored Orton vs Batista at WM XXX match. Dave thinks of himself as an A level star in a C level area, but based off what I have seen I don't agree. If he is A level talent, he is definitely on the lower tier of the A level. He's no Cena, no Hogan, no Rock, no Austin, no Michaels, no Hart. He's just big. I've heard good things about his heel run, but nobody honestly believes he will be returning as a heel, right? He's been out of action for several years, even as a face he'll probably be a shell of what he once was

The one thing I will say is that he seems like the kind of guy who will have a hard time playing along in the PG environment and could lead to some interesting off script moments. But we'll see.

I'm not being a hater, I really want to like Batista. I hope whatever they have in mind is pretty good. Batista vs Del Rio and Batista vs Orton sound pretty boring though.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Is Batista coming back really that big of a deal?*

I love how Batista was such a huge fan of The Warlord, he actually has said that The Warlord was his major influence, which I think is good, cause it's always nice to hear wrestlers that aren't mentioned as much as opposed to the same old, same old that you'll hear about.


----------



## bipartisan101 (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: Is Batista coming back really that big of a deal?*



The Caped Crusader said:


> He's the WWE's biggest star, behind Cena, since Austin and The Rock. It's a pretty big deal that he's returning.


Edge and Orton don't count? Undertaker, HHH, and Michaels were all around after Austin and the Rock left too....

That aside, Batista coming back is a big deal. Always entertaining IMO.


----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

The Caped Crusader said:


> He's the WWE's biggest star, behind Cena, since Austin and The Rock. It's a pretty big deal that he's returning.


Yeah actually he is. Ironically stole Orton's thunder.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

The Caped Crusader said:


> *Batista's never had an issue with crowd reactions.* I'll take my pick and say that if he was in a match with Orton, they wouldn't get shit on. Maybe the crowd wouldn't be as hot, but they certainly wouldn't give them grief. This is besides the point though, there are plenty of other matches that could close Wrestlemania that wouldn't have an issue besides the two you mentioned. I'm betting the most likely one being Batista and Lesnar, and that certainly won't have anything less than a hot crowd.


I'm guessing we're forgetting Taker/Batista aren't we? Batista got booed out of the building as a FACE challenging Taker. Comparing this to last year, CM Punk received a 50/50 reaction as a HEEL vs Taker. I think this proves that the crowd can certainly get tired of Batista and if he's booked ahead of a crowd favourite in a match that they would rather see someone like Bryan or Punk involved in, it's perfectly reasonable to expect that they won't take to kindly too Batista. This is all just my opinion of course, but I'm not just throwing darts at an empty board here. Batista/Orton could receive a good reaction as long as Bryan's match is higher on the card than their's or if Bryan is in the big title match as the Rumble winner instead of Big Dave. Batista/Lesnar is fine and would feel like a big match, that I personally would want to see, but it shouldn't be for the title, or even it could be shit on.


----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

bipartisan101 said:


> Edge and Orton don't count? Undertaker, HHH, and Michaels were all around after Austin and the Rock left too....
> 
> That aside, Batista coming back is a big deal. Always entertaining IMO.


I think he means in the crop after them as him and Cena were both crowned at WM 21 for the last decade leaders. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Attitude3ra (Jun 23, 2012)

*Re: Is Batista coming back really that big of a deal?*

He's just coming back for more pussy.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Is Batista coming back really that big of a deal?*

Not at all. It's just that the bar's been lowered so much that people think it is and are over-marking. I never wanted to see him back in WWE ever again. He's roided up, sucks at promos, has boring matches, and takes up the spotlight from more entertaining stars. What's the appeal?


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Is Batista coming back really that big of a deal?*

Nope. He's only like the second or third biggest star of the Cena Era not named Triple H or the Undertaker. He only carried SD as the WHC with the longest combined reigned. And he's been gone 3 years.

Nah, no big deal really.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Is Batista coming back really that big of a deal?*

meh, not that big of a deal to me.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Is Batista coming back really that big of a deal?*

It's as important and as big of a deal as WWE wants to make it out to be. It's all based on how they've advertised his return and how the wrestlers will react when he returns. Based on the adverts alone, they are making it out to be a very big deal, but at the same time Alberto Del Rio seems to be the only one interested in his return plotline wise, which is a little strange.


----------



## Cash4Gold (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: Is Batista coming back really that big of a deal?*



ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> Not at all. It's just that the bar's been lowered so much that people think it is and are over-marking. I never wanted to see him back in WWE ever again. He's roided up, sucks at promos, has boring matches, and takes up the spotlight from more entertaining stars. What's the appeal?


That's kinda how I feel. I see him as kind of like Bret, the #1 guy in a period of shit. But I wouldn't rate him nearly as high as Bret. If he really is in that upper echelon of Superstar, then he is definitely the worst in that tier. I'm trying to have an open mind, I just don't like what I've seen and can't imagine his current run will be any good at all. But I really hope he blows the doors off the place tonight, has a great showing in the Rumble, looks great in the ring, and maybe even wrestles on TV. I want desperately to like him.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Is Batista coming back really that big of a deal?*



jackswaggers said:


> Alberto Del Rio seems to be the only one interested in his return plotline wise, which is a little strange.


It's probably because he finds Batista to be a "perro ******".


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Is Batista coming back really that big of a deal?*

I wasn't excited when he was announced but now I'm excited because everyone else is excited. Similar to how I get excited for/during Bryan because of the crowd.


----------



## Spittekauga (Jul 21, 2013)

*Re: Is Batista coming back really that big of a deal?*

Is it bigger than RVD's?


----------



## Bobholly39 (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Is Batista coming back really that big of a deal?*



Kenny89 said:


> It's a huge deal.


It is. It's a HUUUUGE deal.

But he still shouldn't win the rumble, nor main event mania for the title. Bryan is WAAAAY too hot for that. So i hope WWE doesn't go thru with that mistake.

But batista is one of the biggest stars they've had in the past 15 yrs. He should come back into a solid main event role, and maybe he can turn heel later this year and feud with the likes of Bryan/Punk as HHH's guy. would fit the role perfectly.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Is Batista coming back really that big of a deal?*

When you look at the current roster, it's a pretty big deal.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Is Batista coming back really that big of a deal?*

He left at the creative peak of his career, so yeah I'm excited. His SummerSlam match in '08 vs Cena made me a permanent fan. He left me wanting more so they have my interest now they have to produce good wrestling.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: Is Batista coming back really that big of a deal?*



Spittekauga said:


> Is it bigger than RVD's?


I'm one of the biggest RVD fans and I can safely say that it is.


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

Batista was so hilarious as a heel. I wish he could stay that way and have matches with CM Punk & Daniel Bryan. They would have great matches!


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: Is Batista coming back really that big of a deal?*



bipartisan101 said:


> Edge and Orton don't count? Undertaker, HHH, and Michaels were all around after Austin and the Rock left too....
> 
> That aside, Batista coming back is a big deal. Always entertaining IMO.


It's laughable even comparing Edge or Orton to Batista. They weren't anywhere near as big as him. And neither Shawn Michaels, Undertaker or Triple H could do anything to get WWE out of their slump until Batista and Cena came along. The latter are leading men who the show is built around and were big draws, whereas Triple H, Undertaker and HBK to a lesser extent are huge stars who work better as supplements. That's not to take anything away from those three since they're obviously three of the biggest stars ever. Plus, Undertaker, Shawn and Triple H aren't 'since Austin and The Rock' they're from before that time.



THANOS said:


> I'm guessing we're forgetting Taker/Batista aren't we? Batista got booed out of the building as a FACE challenging Taker. Comparing this to last year, CM Punk received a 50/50 reaction as a HEEL vs Taker. I think this proves that the crowd can certainly get tired of Batista and if he's booked ahead of a crowd favourite in a match that they would rather see someone like Bryan or Punk involved in, it's perfectly reasonable to expect that they won't take to kindly too Batista. This is all just my opinion of course, but I'm not just throwing darts at an empty board here. Batista/Orton could receive a good reaction as long as Bryan's match is higher on the card than their's or if Bryan is in the big title match as the Rumble winner instead of Big Dave. Batista/Lesnar is fine and would feel like a big match, that I personally would want to see, but it shouldn't be for the title, or even it could be shit on.


I'm not forgetting anything. Undertaker was at his hottest back in 2007/2008. Batista was also cheered over him in some of their other encounters. That doesn't really prove what I said wrong though. They had a hot reaction. That's the point. And the crowd isn't going to imagine Bryan or Punk being in the Batista match because they'll have their own matches. I think it's ridiculous to try and claim a match could receive a better reaction if Bryan is on a higher match on the card as if he's a threat. The crowd is going to react to certain matches how they're going to react. If they care, they care. If they don't, they don't.

And there's no way Batista/Lesnar get shit on if it happens. It'll be one of the biggest matches ever.


----------



## Cmasterclay (Aug 6, 2013)

*Re: Is Batista coming back really that big of a deal?*



Spittekauga said:


> Is it bigger than RVD's?


Batista might main event Wrestlemania this year. RVD was on the preshow of his first show back. I'd say it's a bigger deal.

Batista's 2005 run is the highest point for ratings, and for consistent buyrates, since the AE.


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

Batista to return and receive a 15 minute standing ovation, getting the respect he deserves.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Is Batista coming back really that big of a deal?*



The Caped Crusader said:


> I'm not forgetting anything. Undertaker was at his hottest back in 2007/2008.


That is very arguable. Some may even say that Taker is much more over today than he ever was before thanks to his matches the past 5 years with HBK, HHH, and Punk where the Streak, and Taker himself, were elevated to a much higher position than they ever were before, and the fact that Taker only appears for one or two matches a year now instead of being a semi-fulltimer like back then.



The Caped Crusader said:


> Batista was also cheered over him in some of their other encounters.


Please prove that, because I can't recall that ever happening in their feud.



The Caped Crusader said:


> That doesn't really prove what I said wrong though. They had a hot reaction. That's the point.


You're right they did get a reaction but certainly not the reaction that was intended. The audience shit all over Batista instead of backing both faces 50/50 like WWE hoped when they made the match. We are talking about the crowd either being apathetic or not accepting a participant(s) in a match, not just one of them. Either reactions from the crowd can be identified as not being happy with the contest. The audience loved Taker in that match but they didn't view Batista as being a worthy challenger and it showed in the reactions. They viewed HBK, HHH, and Punk as worthy contendors and each of them yielded a split reaction. That is the intended reaction the Taker matches should yield but it didn't with Big Dave.



The Caped Crusader said:


> And the crowd isn't going to imagine Bryan or Punk being in the Batista match because they'll have their own matches. I think it's ridiculous to try and claim a match could receive a better reaction if Bryan is on a higher match on the card as if he's a threat. The crowd is going to react to certain matches how they're going to react. If they care, they care. If they don't, they don't.
> 
> And there's no way Batista/Lesnar get shit on if it happens. It'll be one of the biggest matches ever.


You may be right but the audience has been known to crap all over stuff that they deem Bryan should have been a part of, as evidence has shown this past year, and at Mania with a huge smark audience from the UK and Canada flying in, I would imagine it won't be any different.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

IN about 15 minutes..Raw begins..and i'm guessing Batista returns the second or third hour. Although if he opened up the show it be cool lol


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: Is Batista coming back really that big of a deal?*



THANOS said:


> That is very arguable. Some may even say that Taker is much more over today than he ever was before thanks to his matches the past 5 years with HBK, HHH, and Punk where the Streak, and Taker himself, were elevated to a much higher position than they ever were before, and the fact that Taker only appears for one or two matches a year now instead of being a semi-fulltimer like back then.


I'd argue they're wrong. No one would get cheered over Undertaker back in 2007/2008. Not even The Rock. Today, put The Rock in there and you'll get a split reaction.


> Please prove that, because I can't recall that ever happening in their feud.


Cyber Sunday 2007. And various Smackdowns. You can go check.


> You're right they did get a reaction but certainly not the reaction that was intended. The audience shit all over Batista instead of backing both faces 50/50 like WWE hoped when they made the match. We are talking about the crowd either being apathetic or not accepting a participant(s) in a match, not just one of them. Either reactions from the crowd can be identified as not being happy with the contest. *The audience loved Taker in that match but they didn't view Batista as being a worthy challenger and it showed in the reactions.* They viewed HBK, HHH, and Punk as worthy contendors and each of them yielded a split reaction. That is the intended reaction the Taker matches should yield but it didn't with Big Dave.


They didn't shit all over Batista. I genuinely don't think you understand what that means. They chose a side. The crowd still cheered for him against anyone else. And you are absolutely bonkers with the bolded statement. I don't even know what to say that. Yes, the crowd didn't find him a worthy challenger. The biggest match Undertaker had at Wrestlemania at that stage, with the second hottest act in the company, and the crowd didn't find him worthy. How is anyone supposed to take that seriously? You read a lot into a crowd cheering for the favourite. Put Batista in a ring with Undertaker today after he returns, and you'll get a split reaction too. That wouldn't mean he's a more worthy challenger today than he was back then. He was more worthy in 2007 than anyone else in the company. That was one of the biggest matches for either man, and probably the biggest drawing feud Undertaker had in the past decade. Those two were pulling big numbers in their feud.



> You may be right but the audience has been known to crap all over stuff that they deem Bryan should have been a part of, as evidence has shown this past year, and at Mania with a huge smark audience from the UK and Canada flying in, I would imagine it won't be any different.


Sure they have. Bryan is clearly a diety. I'm sure they won't be satisfied unless he's in a match with Cena, Undertaker, Shawn Michaels and also the title match too. However will any other match on the card cope. I'm not being an ass, but I doubt the crowd will care since they'll be busy caring about the match Bryan is actually involved in rather than the one he's not.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

HERE WE GO GUYS

:mark:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Lol wrong thread


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*lmfao at batista's pop*

What a bust already, Basically zero reaction :lmao:lmao


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: lmfao at batista's pop*

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/1092833-official-raw-discussion-thread-1-20-14-animal-returns.html


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: lmfao at batista's pop*

It wasn't too loud but oh well lol


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

CYC said:


> Lol wrong thread


Haha yeah I thought this was the RAW discussion thread :lmao


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: lmfao at batista's pop*

Well to be fair... Triple H readying to introduce Batista had a loud pop. So I guess that may have contributed the decrease of the pop when he actually came out.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: lmfao at batista's pop*

it's dayton ohio the crowd always suck


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: lmfao at batista's pop*

What do you mean zero reaction? Crowd was chanting him name. Just because you dislike him doesn't mean shit doesn't happen to him.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Just shows Batista isn't a massive star like Rock, Lesnar or Cena is even though wwe will try and brainwash people that he is.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: lmfao at batista's pop*

If it was a surprise return like lesnar, it would have been 10x bigger. THey fucked it up


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: lmfao at batista's pop*

Umm he got a pretty decent pop, idk what you guys are talking about lol.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: lmfao at batista's pop*

If it hadn't been announced earlier by HHH and randomly showed up I bet it would've been a lot bigger.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: lmfao at batista's pop*

This crowd does not give a fuck about Cody, that's what's up. Title should be changed to that.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: lmfao at batista's pop*

In all fairness, The Shield got a louder pop.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I thought his return was alright.

The way they did it was lackluster, having him come out after the stuff with HHH/Orton/Stephanie really wasn't the right thing to do, his reaction was pretty decent, it's just when you have all the other shit beforehand.. lol.

I don't know. It could've been better, but it is what it is.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: lmfao at batista's pop*

To be fair, after the Orton/HHH/Stephanie bit, did you expect him to get the biggest pop ever? :lmao


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

lol at you people getting excited over this POS coming back.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: lmfao at batista's pop*

HHH, Steph and Randy killed the crowd off... Batista should've come out first


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Return sucked, just like Batista actually does.


----------



## Pikesburgh (Apr 9, 2013)

Guess I'm one of the few who still has that kid feeling in me. I loved Batista's return. Just seeing him all these years later. Could've done without the nose ring though. What happened to the normal jeans and tank top?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Okay return, but nothing special. It was a bit underwhelming.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

Eulonzo said:


> I thought his return was alright.
> 
> The way they did it was lackluster, having him come out after the stuff with HHH/Orton/Stephanie really wasn't the right thing to do, his reaction was pretty decent, it's just when you have all the other shit beforehand.. lol.
> 
> I don't know. It could've been better, but it is what it is.


It was a terrible segment. Too random and made no sense. Triple H and Stephanie then Orton comes, we get a tangent about WWE Network and Cena/Orton, then Batista enters part way through the promo and leaves after a minute promo. It's genuinely one of the worst segments I've seen. I'm surprised they could mess up such a simple return.

It should have been Del Rio calling out Batista, then Batista enters and gets into a fight with him. Simple. Done.

This was overbooked and was shit because of it.


----------



## FLU (Feb 22, 2011)

Sorry, but I just can't cheer for a guy with a tattoo around his belly button, wearing skinny jeans and a nose ring. And he's supposed to be a badass?


----------



## Pikesburgh (Apr 9, 2013)

The Caped Crusader said:


> It was a terrible segment. Too random and made no sense. Triple H and Stephanie then Orton comes, we get a tangent about WWE Network and Cena/Orton, then Batista enters part way through the promo and leaves after a minute promo. It's genuinely one of the worst segments I've seen. I'm surprised they could mess up such a simple return.
> 
> It should have been Del Rio calling out Batista, then Batista enters and gets into a fight with him. Simple. Done.
> 
> This was overbooked and was shit because of it.


Exactly. But do you think he will return later tonight? Del Rio is almost guaranteed to have a match or something on RAW, and they wouldn't build up that rivalry for nothing.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Looks like Vincent from Total Divas


----------



## Ekaf (Jun 28, 2011)

Batista needs to fuck off. How in the world could anyone like this douche?


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

FLU said:


> Sorry, but I just can't cheer for a guy with a tattoo around his belly button, wearing skinny jeans and a nose ring. And he's supposed to be a badass?


But you can cheer for a guy who had long blonde hair, wore fake tan, ball stranglers and a sparkly jacket? mmmkay


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

Batista is smaller than Orton? He looked way smaller than I remembered. Guy shrunk? Very underwhelmed. He didn't talk great either.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Think they were foreshadowing him unleashing the Animal on Eva Marie by having him show up with a jacket but no shirt.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Decent pop...but the crowd showed who the real man is :bryan3


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

This batista guy sucks on the mic, i dont get why the hype. Also the crowd didnt really seem to care much about him.


----------



## Arch Stanton (Jan 20, 2014)

Terrible crowd. It's so good to see BIG DAVE again. Out of the Batista/Cena/Orton triumvirate they were hell bent on pushing last decade, BIG DAVE is by far the best.


----------



## AttitudeEraMark4Life (Feb 20, 2013)

I knew it WWE should of made his return a surprise which would of got a better pop. Still good to see Batista back tho I just hope they don't fuck up his return by making him a jobber like Jericho.


----------



## MasterGoGo (Mar 15, 2011)

Casual Fan #52 said:


> Batista is smaller than Orton? He looked way smaller than I remembered. Guy shrunk? Very underwhelmed. He didn't talk great either.


That's what I thought. Maybe it's the tight pants or something :/


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Thank God WWE actually let Batista destroy Del Rio instead of just that simple promo at the beginning. Having said that, I do now think that with that second appearance and the heavy promoting of Batista winning the Rumble, I'm now convinced he's not winning it and the winner will indeed be Bryan.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

THANOS said:


> Thank God WWE actually let Batista destroy Del Rio instead of just that simple promo at the beginning. Having said that, I do think that second appearance with the heavy promoting of Batista winning the Rumble, I'm now convinced he's not and the winner will indeed be Bryan.




Let's hope. Batista winning Would be so dumb. Hell he can win the title sometime during his return and I'll be fine with it, but he's already had his big WM moment. This time it should be Bryan getting the big WM moment.


----------



## AttitudeEraMark4Life (Feb 20, 2013)

BTW did anyone else think his promo segment with orton was terrible "I am going to win the rumble deal with it" :lmao


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

The Bald look is bad for him i mean What the Fuck,look like a 80 years old man face.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

FLU said:


> Sorry, but I just can't cheer for a guy with a tattoo around his belly button, wearing skinny jeans and a nose ring. And he's supposed to be a badass?


But you can support the guy with the penis on his chest.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

SideburnGuru said:


> But you can support the guy with the penis on his chest.




Well Batista isn't 1/100th of what Lesnar is so........


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

I marked out for Batista tonight. So happy he is back


----------



## FLU (Feb 22, 2011)

Exactly. Lesnar is a true badass; Batista is a wanna-be. He looks like he had some bad plastic surgery done on his face, not to mention some effeminate stars/pixie dust tattoos down his side.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

xdoomsayerx said:


> Well Batista isn't 1/100th of what Lesnar is so........


I'm not denying that, in terms of skill. And Batista did look goofy. 

But come on.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

For anyone who wants to see what a good Batista return looks like.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

That outfit was ridiculous, though. 

Should've just came out with the normal tank top and jeans.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

checkcola said:


>


My thoughts exactly :lmao.


----------



## RebelArch86 (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm back.

Yay

To win the rumble.

Umm no.

And main event wrestle mania 

Wrong again.

Lmao, execs shitting themselves in the back.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

SideburnGuru said:


> That outfit was ridiculous, though.
> 
> Should've just came out with the normal tank top and jeans.


It reminded me of Ultimate Warrior in a baseball cap. I have to think Batista dressed himself.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

seems nobody give a fuck about Batista this day


----------



## FLU (Feb 22, 2011)

Message boards are lighting up saying what a huge letdown Batista's return was -- worst return ever. Dude looked like a total douche instead of a badass. Can you picture Lesnar coming out in skinny jeans? :lol


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Should have come back as a heel working WITH Orton. That return tonight was embarrassing. Doosh chills.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## FLU (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm not sure what he was trying to accomplish wearing that outfit, but whatever it was, he failed miserably.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

I miss the days when he came out in suits instead of shirts three sizes too small and pants that are probably skinny jeans.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

I liked his outfit TBH. It was just the fact that he returned at a completely random time during a pointless segment at the very start of the show, immediately after a rambling Triple H promo and just minutes after Stephanie had buried the heel champion and made him look like a total bitch.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao at the poster that said Batista's head looks like a toe OMFG!!


----------



## AttitudeEraMark4Life (Feb 20, 2013)

You know a return is bad when everyone is bashing what your wearing :lmao. Cmon Batista you can't be serious with those jeans.


----------



## 619Animal (Oct 20, 2007)

wwffans123 said:


> seems nobody give a fuck about Batista this day


 Yeah keep telling yourself that, Batista will always have his fan base and he did get a nice reaction with the constant "BAAH-TI-STAAH!!" chants clearly the WWE fans do. The crowd in general was rather weak, CM Punk and Mysterio should have gotten much bigger reactions than they did, but Bryan and Batista obviously did.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Batista was rocking dem Skinny jeans yo


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

His outfit had nothing to do with the return being shitty. The timing, his poorly executed promo, and his inability to do his finisher and even his finishing taunt kinda killed it for me.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Pacmanboi said:


> His outfit had nothing to do with the return being shitty. The timing, his poorly executed promo, and his inability to do his finisher and even his finishing taunt kinda killed it for me.


To be fair I doubt he could do the sit out with those skinny jeans and all lol. I kind of liked the Kanye Batista look, it suited him in a way. I've become a bigger fan of Batista due to his acting roles outside of WWE surprisingly, and him playing Drax in Guardians of the Galaxy, and apparently excelling, will prevent me from ever hating on him again, so I only hope he exceeds my expectations for him while he's back.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Well, that return was very underwhelming. Didn't even get the biggest reaction of the night... it wasn't even that great for a return after almost 4 years. The outfit, the awful promo, the botched spinebuster, the not-batistabomb powerbomb... ugh. Theme music is epic as always, but that was all the good I got out of it. The tease for Batista/Orton for the title at Mania made me sick a little.


----------



## JimRossBBQ (Oct 6, 2013)

I was at RAW, and his return would've been better if he attacked Orton.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

That whole thing was just meh

The return was poorly done and he just looked odd.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

I mean, I'd hate to say I told you so but...
_I told you so._


----------



## Masked Legend (Jul 13, 2012)

Y'all just jelly cuz you can't wear skinny jeans because ur too fat


----------



## TheGmGoken (Dec 15, 2013)

So now the IWC will start hating on Batista and start calling him by his real name just like we did to "The Rock".

The real Batista was from 2002-2010(Was in 10 or early 2011?). Now it's just Dave Bautista 
The real Rock left in 2004(And was at 2008 hall of fame). Now it's Dwayne Johnson playing "The Rock"

Regardless his outfit. Batista is old. So he's going to dress like an old guy who thinks he's young. Batista is older than TRIPLE H!


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

The biggest issue with his return was the fact the environment that he came back to was practically the same he left it in. It would appear like he never really missed any time despite it being years since he was last seen. In comparison to The Rock's return which he was clearly coming in a different environment and a lot of the intrigue was in how his interactions with the new set of talent would come across. Similarly with Lesnar. Granted both guys are bigger stars than Batista, but I would say a Kurt Angle return would have more intrigue to it for the "freshness" aspect alone.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Batista is just trying to show off his skinny jeans bulge to the WWE Divas :ryback


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

vanboxmeer said:


> The biggest issue with his return was the fact the environment that he came back to was practically the same he left it in. It would appear like he never really missed any time despite it being years since he was last seen. In comparison to The Rock's return which he was clearly coming in a different environment and a lot of the intrigue was in how his interactions with the new set of talent would come across. Similarly with Lesnar. Granted both guys are bigger stars than Batista, but I would say a Kurt Angle return would have more intrigue to it for the "freshness" aspect alone.


I completely agree with this. I didn't get too excited because it feels like he never left. It's been 4 years and the only real stars WWE has made are Punk and Bryan (Even though he hasn't reached his peak yet).


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

vanboxmeer said:


> The biggest issue with his return was the fact the environment that he came back to was practically the same he left it in. It would appear like he never really missed any time despite it being years since he was last seen. In comparison to The Rock's return which he was clearly coming in a different environment and a lot of the intrigue was in how his interactions with the new set of talent would come across. Similarly with Lesnar. Granted both guys are bigger stars than Batista, but I would say a Kurt Angle return would have more intrigue to it for the "freshness" aspect alone.


I have to agree (Y) He came back and who did he confront? Orton....a already been there done that angle...that's i think why it was a big letdown. We've seen these two before.

WWE should known better and done more of the "First time ever" deal with Big Dave...

I would have booked Batista to do a solo promo...maybe do the Del Rio thing..minus Orton...

Then instead of orton vs. batista...do a major batista vs brock match / angle for mania!! (Y)


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

vanboxmeer said:


> The biggest issue with his return was the fact the environment that he came back to was practically the same he left it in. It would appear like he never really missed any time despite it being years since he was last seen. In comparison to The Rock's return which he was clearly coming in a different environment and a lot of the intrigue was in how his interactions with the new set of talent would come across. Similarly with Lesnar. Granted both guys are bigger stars than Batista, but I would say a Kurt Angle return would have more intrigue to it for the "freshness" aspect alone.


Good points. Rock came back for a dream match with Cena. Batista came back to dig up old issues with Cena, Orton and Triple H. By that measure, Batista is diminishing himself. Big megastars are bigger than rehashes. Rock is an icon, Batista is just a guy. The shine will be off of him soon enough. People were forgiving of Rock's ring work because of his undeniable star power. I doubt the crowd will be as forgiving for Batista.


----------



## wwe4universe (Aug 12, 2013)

Pacmanboi said:


> His outfit had nothing to do with the return being shitty. The timing, his poorly executed promo, and his inability to do his finisher and even his finishing taunt kinda killed it for me.


he cant sit down cause of his jean. His promo has always been like that throughout his career, why would you complain now?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:rudy at all of you using the outfit as an excuse for hating on the return. Like most of you know about fashion

It was a solid return, but it could have been SO much better. For one, they shouldn't have involved Orton in the beginning segment. He really served no purpose, and if you were gonna have him be there at least have Batista spinebuster him or something. And he should have said something better than the generic "I want the title" line that anyone, who isn't returning after 4 years, could have said.

His segment with ADR would have been good if they had the two brawl a little bit, something similar to the fight Brock/Punk had before summerslam, then have Batista eventually wreck him on the outside or on the table. Instead, it's the generic heel fakes leaving, tries to sneak attack and gets caught.

It's not Batista's fault "creative" isn't very creative. It's whatever. I'm just happy BIG DAVE is back. Fuck the haters


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

checkcola said:


> Good points. Rock came back for a dream match with Cena. Batista came back to dig up old issues with Cena, Orton and Triple H. By that measure, Batista is diminishing himself. Big megastars are bigger than rehashes. Rock is an icon, Batista is just a guy. The shine will be off of him soon enough. People were forgiving of Rock's ring work because of his undeniable star power. I doubt the crowd will be as forgiving for Batista.


I would have just had Orton face Bryan at Mania. Put Bryan over..have him finally win the title...and meanwhile have Batista feud with Brock...and then move onto someone else.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

backstage with Jimmy Wang Yang, boxing champion Nonito "The Filipino Flash" Donaire. one of his trainers , & close business friends


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Ratedr4life said:


> That whole thing was just meh
> 
> The return was poorly done and he just looked odd.


Yea he seemed completly off to me. The standing in all the 4 corners thing felt like forever. 

I suggested a few weeks ago that when Flair was in the ring with Orton and Cena, upon Orton leaving, Flair should have attacked Cena from behind by hitting him in the leg, then HHH comes in and he helps them. There's a mini-Evolution reunion, then you hear Batista's music and he comes in to help Cena and they clear the ring. Big energetic pop.



FLU said:


> I'm not sure what he was trying to accomplish wearing that outfit, but whatever it was, he failed miserably.


This is what Hollywood does to somebody.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

*So the charisma and mic skills vacuum is back huh? It certainly feels like he never left. And it was one of my happiest days when he left roughly 4 years ago. Never wanted this guy back. I wonder what will happen once his reign is done? Will he continue to wrestle part time? that would be the best solution for him. Sorta like Brock contract that he would have..... Wrestle from time to time. *


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

What with the people surprised with his clothes? didn't he sported gay shit like that before he left on his last heel turn? I think he even used some adjusted pink shirts, what really disappointed me was his body... Orton looked more big than him!, I can't buy Batista beating ADR with that look.


----------



## Kaban (Jun 28, 2011)

Batista was my favorite wrestler since I began watching WWE back during the days of Evolution. 
I was extremely sad when he left four years ago.
I was extremely excited when I heard he is coming back this month.
I was very eager to watch RAW today, but I am so disappointed that this return looked very weak.
The crowd was horrible and it seemed they didn't really plan anything special for the return, just looked half assed.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Brodus Clay said:


> What with the people surprised with his clothes? didn't he sported gay shit like that before he left on his last heel turn? I think he even used some adjusted pink shirts, what really disappointed me was his body... Orton looked more big than him!, I can't buy Batista beating ADR with that look.


I was about to say the same thing. The whining about his clothes make no sense. Damn, some of the posters on this forum are about to make me start defending Batista and I don't even like the dude.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

*That was Batista's best years. His time with evolution. After that it was like 3 years of downroad spiral IMO. It just never seemed like he brought much of anything to the whole show.

Well at least one good thing happened and that was, that adr was fed to him. And here came and went ADR's push. I wonder what will WWE do with del rio after the rumble. *


----------



## TheRealFunkman (Dec 26, 2011)

Dressed like that he should have returned as a heel he's more entertaining that way anyways


----------



## kronos96 (Nov 22, 2006)

ice_edge said:


> *So the charisma and mic skills vacuum is back huh? It certainly feels like he never left. And it was one of my happiest daus when he left roughly 4 years ago. Never wanted this guy back. I wonder what will happen once his reign is done? Will he continue to wrestle part time? that would be the ebst solution for him. Sorta like Brock contract that he would have that is. Wrestle from time to time. *


You sound like an obsessed and scorned woman, pal. :lol


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

Good to see him back


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

So what the fck was that crowd?


----------



## RebelArch86 (Apr 23, 2013)

Synthetic Corpse said:


> So what the fck was that crowd?


Crowd was fine for gold dust, shield, punk,and Bryan. Batista is just irrelevant.


----------



## tonsgrams (Aug 6, 2013)

Very underwhelming return imo.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

RebelArch86 said:


> Crowd was fine for gold dust, shield, punk,and Bryan. Batista is just irrelevant.


ah ok. I have to admit I skipped pretty much all of it besides Batista´s return.


----------



## Eclairal (Jun 8, 2012)

Only watched the video about Batista on the WWE channel and WTF was that crowd ? We are talking about BATISTA, the man who carried Smackdown during years, the second top face behind John Cena and nobody cared about him. Expected the crowd to explode


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

I guess the big feud with Alberto is already over right?


----------



## BKKsoulcity (Apr 29, 2011)

Felt like that same old stale mother effer from that face run he had before his epic heel turn


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

His return was fucked the moment it got announced. I know that it was leaked online but it was their fault.


----------



## TheVipersGirl (Sep 7, 2013)

checkcola said:


>


_out of topic a bit but im a filipino and when i knew he was part filipino, i instantly supported him when he was in evolution with orton but now not as much and his comeback was like what everyone said, underwhelming. same as brock lesnar's return this year, his return in 2012 was better. anyways, i was hoping he was heel as well and working with orton. poorly book so far._


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

2-3 weeks ago I said they were promoting Batista so much that there was no way he'd ever live up to the hype. I was riddled with red rep for being a "Bryan lover" and that I and all Bryan fans were gonna be embarrassed by the reaction Batista's return was gonna get compared to Bryan's. :cool2

Now on a normal day I'd scream "I told ya so" from the rafters but.....ah screw it. It's a normal day.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

They did him no favors throwing him into the convoluted Authority/Orton mess.


----------



## Diavolo (Dec 22, 2013)

stupid return


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

4hisdamnself said:


> I guess the big feud with Alberto is already over right?


Yup. That was it. Next Del Rio will be eliminated by Batista as soon as he enters the ring.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Eclairal said:


> Only watched the video about Batista on the WWE channel and WTF was that crowd ? We are talking about BATISTA, the man who carried Smackdown during years, the second top face behind John Cena and nobody cared about him. Expected the crowd to explode


Two words: Daniel Bryan. 

He's so over that at this point he's essentially rendering the rest of the roster largely irrelevant. 

I'm not debating whether it's right or wrong, I'm calling it like I see it. Had they been equally dead for Bryan, I would've said that maybe it was just a dead crowd, but they weren't. 

They were popping for his return till he challenged for the WWE title and claimed he's winning the rumble to main event WM.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

It was great to see him back.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

That was a pretty underwhelming return. Horribly booked and half the crowd didn't care. It didn't help coming out after the Authority killed the crowd again, but if people were overjoyed to see Big Dave that wouldn't have mattered. 

Batista looked off all night. From gassing on his way to the ring, to cutting that hot mess of a promo (....hello randy......), messing up the spinebuster, dressing like a hipster. It felt less like the return of a major superstar and more like trudging out the old guard to rekindle past glory.

Hopefully this leads to a heel turn sooner than later. That's where the money's at.


----------



## saadzown (Aug 23, 2013)

Horrible Horrible Return. Killed all the hype instantly

Too many wrong things.

1. Bad timing of entrance
2. Horrible outfit
3. Poor promo
4. Pathetic crowd


----------



## WrestlingWithText (Nov 7, 2013)

Duke Silver said:


> Hopefully this leads to a heel turn sooner than later. That's where the money's at.


Only thing that bums me out about heel Batista is he doesn't do his minigun gun pyro


----------



## purple_gloves (May 7, 2011)

I enjoyed his return. I enjoyed Raw overall actually, for a change. Thought I'd have a look on here to see what everyone's saying, and surprise, surprise, everyone's shitting on it. Some of you really need to give this forum a break and just enjoy wrestling as a fan for a change.


----------



## prodandimitrow (Dec 21, 2012)

I was a bit dissapointed from the moment his music hit i felt something was off.Usually when we have returns like Lesnar,Taker,HBK or even Jericho i get that chill up my spine, I just didnt feel IT when Batistas music hit.I dont know why ...
Also he had an awkward Rock feeling when he was walking around in the ring.


----------



## WrestlingWithText (Nov 7, 2013)

purple_gloves said:


> I enjoyed his return. I enjoyed Raw overall actually, for a change. Thought I'd have a look on here to see what everyone's saying, and surprise, surprise, everyone's shitting on it. Some of you really need to give this forum a break and just enjoy wrestling as a fan for a change.


I'm confused. First you say you enjoyed raw *for a change* then imply there is something wrong with people who didn't like this particular RAW.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Batista comes back, decent noise, crowd a little hot...

"I am going to win the Rumble. I am going to main event WrestleMania. Fuck Daniel Bryan, I am taking his spot.
Breakfast is the most important meal of the day!"


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Shocking return, like I said elsewhere very anti-climatic and had to double check that my TV wasn't down, crowd didn't pop and didn't really seem into it. 

Wtf was he wearing aswell? The promo buried the entire roster or more like Punk, Bryan etc who wanna win the Rumble and mainevent Mania, that just confirmed we're getting Orton vs Batista at Mania.

I dunno something that should have been great was far far from it, I dunno if the crowd are at fault of the booking? Or maybe both but I am honestly not interested at all in what he is doing right now but maybe on Sunday it'll change.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

I was really hoping Batista would Spear Cena at the end outside, i was expecting SOMETHING to happen at the end. Instead we got a lackluster return and a shitty little segment with Del Rio. Shame.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

I don't know what show you people were watching, but I'm watching right now, and he got a pretty impressive pop to be honest. Not Bryan level overness, but still not bad.


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

I see he's been taking fashion tips from those effeminate Euroweenies.


----------



## KingofKings1281 (Mar 31, 2008)

Honestly, Batista is a natural born heel. The clothes, the arrogance, and the overall douchey attitude doesn't make for a good face. I'd much rather see a mini Evolution reunion with those three running rough shot all over the roster and then have Punk, Bryan, etc. try and take them down. Right now, I don't think they could have booked this worse. Everything is just too convoluted and crowded.


----------



## corporation2.0 (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm not digging Batista's new look. The bald head, clean-shaven face and skinny jeans make him look like a chump next to Orton's badass look.

But once he opened his mouth on the mic, it just got awkward. He better improve significantly asap, or else those "Batista" chants will disappear soon enough.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

corporation2.0 said:


> He better improve significantly asap, or else those "Batista" chants will disappear soon enough.


The best pop is always the return pop.


----------



## purple_gloves (May 7, 2011)

WrestlingWithText said:


> I'm confused. First you say you enjoyed raw *for a change* then imply there is something wrong with people who didn't like this particular RAW.



Raw OVERALL, for a change if you read it properly. It is rare that i enjoy a full episode. 3 hours is a long time. What's your point? 

The fact still remains, that for me, watching as a straight up fan is far more enjoyable than watching it as a critic. You should try it!


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

Kalashnikov said:


> I don't know what show you people were watching, but I'm watching right now, and he got a pretty impressive pop to be honest. Not Bryan level overness, but still not bad.


The crowd got a bit better into it when he was in the ring, but when the music hits and when he enters is awful.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Wow, Batista Has Shrunk.*

He's gonna look smaller as he's evidently off the juice. But jeses.

When he was in the ring with Orton, Randy near towered over him. And for I guy who got over for being THE ANIMAL, a huge powerhouse. This isnt the best thing for him.

He looks like he's shrunk a full foot.


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Wow, Batista Has Shrunk.*

He's cut down a lot, not to mention Orton is a younger man where-as Batista is older. You would think the young guy would be more taller wouldn't you? 

Look back at 2004, Batista was massive compared to small Orton. But they have both aged as time has gone on, so Orton has become much more taller in comparison.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Wow, Batista Has Shrunk.*

He was smaller still when he was training in Jui jitsu, he was super slim. He must have put muscle on since then.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: Wow, Batista Has Shrunk.*

Must be from cutting down from his failed MMA attempt.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Wow, Batista Has Shrunk.*










The old days.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: Wow, Batista Has Shrunk.*

He certainly looked a hell of a lot leaner than i remember.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Wow, Batista Has Shrunk.*

Definitely smaller ... and not even as interesting (though it was just his first appearance so I'll wait and see). 

Going by his first day, it doesn't look like his second run is going to be as simple as walking in and getting over just by virtue of his past success.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Wow, Batista Has Shrunk.*

Batista was just underwhelming overall for me.

And it's not even his size, he just lacked...presence.

I didn't get a "the Animal is back!" feel with him. The dude is marketed to be a beast but seeing him was meh.

With Lesnar, you get a "oh shit." reaction and feel like shit just got real and about to go down.

Idc how many times Big Show has tossed Lesnar around, that fucker still looks like a monster and a threat.

Reigns is not even super muscular, but he does have a powerful presence to him that says he can snap you in half.

Batista seems to have lost that. 

The outfit and him kind of gassing from walking down the ramp didn't help sell the monster image either.


Maybe it's just me.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Wow, Batista Has Shrunk.*

Looks can be deceiving.

The clothes he was wearing were quite slimming.
He'll look huge at the Rumble.


----------



## Omega Creed (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: Wow, Batista Has Shrunk.*



King Gimp said:


> Looks can be deceiving.
> 
> The clothes he was wearing were quite slimming.
> He'll look huge at the Rumble.


must just be those tight jeans he was wearing.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: Wow, Batista Has Shrunk.*

I wish I could be that "small"


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Wow, Batista Has Shrunk.*

"Deal with it!"


----------



## Pip-Man (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Wow, Batista Has Shrunk.*

Small by old guy wrestler standards=Huge in reality


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Wow, Batista Has Shrunk.*

Smaller but 10x bigger than any virgin on here :lol


----------



## WrestlingWithText (Nov 7, 2013)

purple_gloves said:


> Raw OVERALL, for a change if you read it properly. It is rare that i enjoy a full episode. 3 hours is a long time. What's your point?


I'm just saying maybe you should watch it as a straight up fan, rather than a critic. I hear it's far more enjoyable. You should try it!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Lacklustre return. Poorly booked, yes an Evo type interaction probably sounded good on paper, but it sucked the life out of the return. 

He shouldn't of been called out by Del Rio. He should have arrived at the end when Cena and Orton were at each other, Batista takes out both guys and declares he's winning the rumble and he doesn't care who wins the title out of Cena or Orton.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Dave 'Skinny Jeans' Batista

Mixed thoughts on last night. I was excited for his return and it's great to see him back but damn if they didn't pick a very strange and awkward way to do it. And yes, his clothes were hella fucking weird but also :lol at the same time. 

DAT FASHIONISTANIMAL. 

:batista4

I don't think it's fair to say that the fans didn't care. When HHH went to announce him there was definite buzz. They were chanting his name when Orton was talking. They were chanting his name when he was talking. Now, admittedly the initial pop didn't blow anybody away but it was still a great pop. I don't think it's fair to compare anybody to Bryan because the guy is in another universe when it comes to crowd reaction and participation right now. Nobody is drawing reactions like that and nobody has in a long time either, probably since Jeff Hardy in 2008/9 I'd say. His stuff with Del Rio later in the night is probably what they should have done all along tbh. 

I look forward to him in the Rumble match, I just hope he doesn't win. Bryan should take it. It's what everybody wants and WWE face a considerable backlash if they don't provide it imo. They'd be foolish to bypass him in favour of something else unless they have another big match planned for him instead. I do know that the second he enters the Rumble the fans will be infinitely in his corner so whoever eliminates him better be prepared for the onslaught to follow lol. If it's Batista then it won't be the smartest move on WWE's part that's for sure.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

not Batista's fault creative sucks. Just Watched his two segments and it should have been just the Batista/Del Rio segment with him saying a few things about ADR & the Rumble. Not sure why they felt it was necessary to bring him out after Hunter/Stephanie/Orton crap


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

JY57 said:


> not Batista's fault creative sucks. Just Watched his two segments and it should have been just the Batista/Del Rio segment with him saying a few things about ADR & the Rumble. Not sure why they felt it was necessary to bring him out after Hunter/Stephanie/Orton crap


To tease Orton/Batista most likely. Cena is gunning for Orton, Lesnar is gunning for him and now Batista is gunning for him. It's sort of playing into his paranoia I suppose. But yeah, I think it would have been better to just do the ADR segment, either that or have him come out at the end and fuck everybody up in a big Rumble brawl or something. Strange way to bring him back indeed.


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

Batista was always a rammed-down-throat mid carder.


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

Nowhere near the level of pop Daniel Bryan gets every week- on the night of a return after a 4 year absence. In 2014, Bryan is a bigger star than Batista.

Deal with it :bryan


----------



## Dragzila (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't like the new tattoo on his back


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

saadzown said:


> Horrible Horrible Return. Killed all the hype instantly
> 
> Too many wrong things.
> 
> ...


Poor/dead crowds should mean nothing when a superstar returns. It was a huge pop, but nothing like Bryan last week (dead crowd) or when the rock returned in 2011 (even deader crowd) the latter two are some of the biggest reactions of the last decade where Batista was damn good but nothing more


----------



## FLU (Feb 22, 2011)

The dude has pixie dust tattooed down his side. PIXIE DUST.

And at no time, under no circumstances, should a 45-year old man ever be wearing skinny jeans.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

FLU said:


> The dude has pixie dust tattooed down his side. PIXIE DUST.
> 
> And at no time, under no circumstances, should a 45-year old man ever be wearing skinny jeans.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Yeah, a crowd will wake up if the right superstar comes along.
Bryan is ridiculously over so I knew Batista wasn't going to out pop him. 
The Rock is the fucking Rock. Enough said.

Can't even compare those 2.

Idk, maybe Batista just had a tough crowd. Not enough fans in the audience.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Looks like a lot of people are jumping off the Batista's bandwagon already

IWC at his best


----------



## FLU (Feb 22, 2011)

purple_gloves said:


> I enjoyed his return. I enjoyed Raw overall actually, for a change. Thought I'd have a look on here to see what everyone's saying, and surprise, surprise, everyone's shitting on it. Some of you really need to give this forum a break and just enjoy wrestling as a fan for a change.



Wow, really? I thought it was one of the worst RAWs of recent memory. From the Batista return, to making Lesnar look like a total bitch, to the Divas champion getting pinned in yet another tag match, to the pitiful ending of the show... pure crap.


----------



## X-Train (Mar 16, 2006)

I dont now whats worse the stupid belly button tattoo, the nose ring or the tight jeans, i wear skinny jeans but they just did not look right

Actually hugging HHH and Steph was the most cringing


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

And to think people thought he was a bigger star than Bill fucking Goldberg :ti


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*The return certainly wasn't as great as I expected, but at the same time, it was nothing as bad as some people are claiming it to be. 

And the skin tight jeans, they were boss :batista2*


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

That was one of the worst returns I've ever seen.He just walks in to the medium pop and that's it.Announcing his return was a huge mistake as there was no excitment whatsoever.But nice to see him though.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

His first appearance was pretty underwhelming, but then again it's hard to get excited for most of the shit involving the Authority. The Del Rio/Batista part was cool though.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Did he get winded walking to the ring?

Or was that just my Internet Smark hating on a guy for daring to have "the look?"

Cuz it looked like he was a bit winded. From walking to the ring.

:rock


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

if you would have told me that Kofi Kingston would be headlining the RAW that marked the return of Batista I would have said you were nuts. Just a poorly booked return. When Orton came instead of Batista when Trips was about to introduce him that killed it. Made the showdown with Del Rio seem so underwhelming. Batista should've closed the show.

The biggest positive I could take from his return is if his pops die down, then they can turn him heel, which would be a good thing because I think at least promo wise he was doing some of his best work before he quit.


----------



## FLU (Feb 22, 2011)

Sorry, but a guy who is supposed to be an "animal" just shouldn't come to the ring wearing skinny jeans (*especially* at age 45), a nose ring, a belly button tattoo, and pixie dust tattooed down his side. I don't care what anyone says -- that all just totally goes against and contradicts what he supposedly stands for. Once again I ask: Could you picture Lesnar coming to the ring wearing skinny jeans? Didn't think so.


...and his face kinda reminded me of Butterbean.


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

FLU said:


> Sorry, but a guy who is supposed to be an "animal" just shouldn't come to the ring wearing skinny jeans (*especially* at age 45), a nose ring, a belly button tattoo, and pixie dust tattooed down his side. I don't care what anyone says -- that all just totally goes against and contradicts what he supposedly stands for. Once again I ask: Could you picture Lesnar coming to the ring wearing skinny jeans? Didn't think so.
> 
> 
> ...and his face kinda reminded me of Butterbean.


:lmao your a joke. I agree the skinny jeans looked ridiculous but it would seem you base your opinions on wrestlers solely off of their looks, and you call them gay....also :lol at your signature, you just described chris Jericho, you know that guy who idolised himself on shawn michaels yet you say you cant stand michaels because he has a blonde ponytail? Jericho had one too pal, and he wore ball stranglers, fake tan and a sparkly jacket yet he's one of you favourite wrestlers.....I see.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

I bet Triple H will drop Orton like a bag of shit and Batista will be "The face of company"


----------



## FLU (Feb 22, 2011)

The quote about Michaels wasn't from me, it's quoted from Bret Hart's book. As for Jericho, he never posed for Playgirl, nor has he ever described himself as a "sexy boy" or "boytoy." So, that renders your argument invalid. And once again, a guy who's supposed to be a badass shouldn't be dressing or looking the way Batista did last night. Disagree with me all you want, but if you read the wrestling boards, that's pretty much the consensus.


----------



## FLU (Feb 22, 2011)

4hisdamnself said:


> I bet Triple H will drop Orton like a bag of shit and Batista will be "The face of company"



I disagree. After last night, I think HHH & Co. might be thinking that they made a big mistake by signing Batista to a 2-year deal and promising him a title run.


----------



## Squeege (Jul 16, 2013)

Worst return I've seen in a long, longgg time. Hell, I've seen Sgt Slaughter and Hacksaw get bigger pops when they randomly show up for no reason. And to follow that, he drops one of the WORST return promos I've ever heard. So much young talent on the roster who want to make a name for themselves and they bring back this guy who doesn't look like he cares one bit.


----------



## simottaja (Sep 24, 2013)

lamest return ever


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

FLU said:


> The quote about Michaels wasn't from me, it's quoted from Bret Hart's book. As for Jericho, he never posed for Playgirl, nor has he ever described himself as a "sexy boy" or "boytoy." *So, that renders your argument invalid*. And once again, a guy who's supposed to be a badass shouldn't be dressing or looking the way Batista did last night. Disagree with me all you want, but if you read the wrestling boards, that's pretty much the consensus.


My argument is invalid because Jericho who dresses like a ****** and had long blonde locks didn't pose for playboy? oh right so I guess your point about batista is invalid too because he never posed for playboy or claimed to be a sexy boy....that logic.

And I must have forgot that the general consensus on "the wrestling boards" is always correct, hell if that was the case then you'd be proving yourself wrong with your hbk logic because he's the greatest wrestler in the world on "the wrestling boards"


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

:lmao this mother fucker came out looking like The Situation from Jersey Shore. I agree with the people that said they should have just done the adr/batista thing. IF Batista is winning the rumble (which I hope he doesn't) then that orton/batista "tease" could've been saved for next week's raw. I didn't even like the segment with del rio tbh. Even with the wwe promos adr cut and their twitter spat, it still felt kinda random. Del Rio just finishes wrestling a great match, is chilling on the turnbuckle and out comes brain from ninja turtles. At least have adr keep the cross arm breaker on rey which would have made sense for batista to interfere because then he would have been "saving" his friend. They also should've brawled before Batista got the upper hand, maybe even power bombing del rio through the announce table. Very underwhelming return that could've been booked WAY better.


----------



## Jericho Addict (Dec 18, 2005)

Why Batista's return flopped?

Nothing to do with Dave Batista. 

WWE booked it horribly.

Nobody cares about seeing Batista interact with Orton, HHH or Albert Del Rio. We've seen Batista/Orton/HHH's Evolution nostalgia plenty of times before. Nobody cares about Albert Del Rio.

Secondly, the focus was not on Batista. Instead of opening RAW on his own, or running down to save someone. He had to share a ring and the spotlight with HHH and Orton. 

Thirdly, he hugged HHH and Stephanie who are meant to be top heels. 

Batista should of opened RAW, came down to the ring on his own and had his moment with the fans on his own. What would of been the icing on the cake? If then they swerved us and he turned heel. 

Another alternative would of been to have him save Punk from The Shield and the Outlaws, or Big Show from a Lesnar beat down. Seeing him interact with someone new would of got the crowd going.


----------



## ImmortalTechnique (Aug 21, 2010)

This has to be an undercover homosexual forum. The amount of people going into specific details about a mans look, is overwhelming. Did your assholes not pucker as it used to do when seeing Batista? And all the talk about fashion is another giveaway.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

The Rock come back as one of the biggest actor in the world
Brock Lesnar come back as the UFC Champion

then...Batista come back like him never left before.
Good Luck.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

yo what happened to that pop? :lmao 

I think they tried to jam too much shit into one segment. Batista should've just came out right away and then Orton come out later. Everything has to be all dramatic and confusing now. an Orton-Batista staredown would've fucking worked better than a clusterfuck of a segment. Especially for a return they've hyped for like over a month. Oh, and the announcers no sold it too. Just horribly done.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

wwffans123 said:


> The Rock come back as one of the biggest actor in the world
> Brock Lesnar come back as the UFC Champion
> 
> then...Batista come back like him never left before.
> Good Luck.


To be fair, neither of those were announced. If WWE didn't announce his return and he came back during the rumble, the pop would have been epic.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Worst return of all time? Please. Hold the hyperbole.

I'm not sure what everyone was expecting. It was Batista. He never was an elite player like Rock or Lesnar. He's like the modern day Lex Lugar. I thought the pop he got was on par considering the city they were in and the amount of time that has passed since he was relevant. Could it have been better? Maybe. His choice was dress was questionable but that is a moot point at best.

I'm still banking on Sheamus Brogue kicking him out of the Rumble.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Wow, Batista Has Shrunk.*



The Cynical Miracle said:


> He's gonna look smaller as he's evidently off the juice. But jeses.
> 
> When he was in the ring with Orton, Randy near towered over him. *And for I guy who got over for being THE ANIMAL, a huge powerhouse. This isnt the best thing for him.*
> 
> He looks like he's shrunk a full foot.


This, those people defending him for getting small because old age, need to know the problem it's that Batista got over because of his look, now that look it's fading away the only appeal would be the nostalgia of having him back :lmao and I'm not even picking on his fashion style some people forgot he used to wear metro-sexual shit like that on his last heel turn.


----------



## FLU (Feb 22, 2011)

Well, I stopped watching WWE during Batista's last run, so I must've missed his metrosexual wardrobe. All I'm saying is that it totally goes against his gimmick, and I think most others agree.


----------



## Boliever (Jan 7, 2014)

FLU said:


> Well, I stopped watching WWE during Batista's last run, so I must've missed his metrosexual wardrobe. All I'm saying is that it totally goes against his gimmick, and I think most others agree.


I'm pretty sure most others agree that his Brotistia phase was the only time he was worth a damn. See what happened last night for how interesting Batista was for 99% of his WWE career.


----------



## FLU (Feb 22, 2011)

Bob-Carcass said:


> My argument is invalid because Jericho who dresses like a ****** and had long blonde locks didn't pose for playboy? oh right so I guess your point about batista is invalid too because he never posed for playboy or claimed to be a sexy boy....that logic.
> 
> And I must have forgot that the general consensus on "the wrestling boards" is always correct, hell if that was the case then you'd be proving yourself wrong with your hbk logic because he's the greatest wrestler in the world on "the wrestling boards"



Not sure what wrestling boards you're referring to, but I've seen very few proclaiming HBK the "greatest wrestler in the world." The majority of what I've seen give him props for being a great entertainer and performer, yet condemned for being a douchetastic POS irl. I don't dislike Shawn based on what he wears; I dislike him because he's a total douchebag. You're the one who assumed I disliked him because of how he dresses. I don't dislike Batista because of how he dresses, I was simply pointing out that it does totally against his aura. Just look at his return vignettes -- they hype up the return of THE ANIMAL with the eyes flashing at the end, like he's a total badass... then he comes out wearing that gay-ass outfit and has little stars and swooshes (aka pixie dust) tattoos. Based on others' comments, they seem to understand my rationale. Sorry you can't grasp it.


----------



## FLU (Feb 22, 2011)

Boliever said:


> I'm pretty sure most others agree that his Brotistia phase was the only time he was worth a damn. See what happened last night for how interesting Batista was for 99% of his WWE career.


I found Batista to be pretty boring during his first run. I turned to the UFC during the heydays of Cena, Orton, and Batista playing hot potato with the title and amassing those ridiculous amounts of title reigns. It was about 5 years+ that I stopped watching, and only started again when Lesnar came back. But honestly, there aren't very many guys I like. WWE hasn't done a very good job of building likable characters.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

I think he appears smaller because of the clothes, and was he wearing wrestling boots?, those things can add a few inches and more.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

He looked like a ****** with those skinny jeans. :ti


----------



## FLU (Feb 22, 2011)

Trublez said:


> He looked like a ****** with those skinny jeans. :ti



:genius




Batista must wear some serious lifts in his boots, because HHH is only 6 feet tall and Dave didn't look much taller than him, if at all. Orton made them both look short.


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

IMO, I prefer a smaller Batista, if that means he's going to perform better. Just look at Rock's last run. I think he would have been better off without so much muscle mass. At their age, I dont think you can carry so much mass and look good in the ring.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

FLU said:


> Well, I stopped watching WWE during Batista's last run, so I must've missed his metrosexual wardrobe. All I'm saying is that it totally goes against his gimmick, and I think most others agree.


Actually was his best character the clothes made him look like a total douche and he started to cut good heel promos he was hilarious... next thing he decided to leave when he finally found his best gimmick :lmao

And no his metrosexual style didn't hurt his image because he still was one of the bigger wrestlers.


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

FLU said:


> Not sure what wrestling boards you're referring to, but I've seen very few proclaiming HBK the "greatest wrestler in the world." The majority of what I've seen give him props for being a great entertainer and performer, yet condemned for being a douchetastic POS irl. I don't dislike Shawn based on what he wears; I dislike him because he's a total douchebag. You're the one who assumed I disliked him because of how he dresses. I don't dislike Batista because of how he dresses, I was simply pointing out that it does totally against his aura. Just look at his return vignettes -- they hype up the return of THE ANIMAL with the eyes flashing at the end, like he's a total badass... then he comes out wearing that gay-ass outfit and has little stars and swooshes (aka pixie dust) tattoos. Based on others' comments, they seem to understand my rationale. Sorry you can't grasp it.


No pal, I completely understand your "rationale" you just make yourself out to be a douche is all, you make a comment saying how can anybody get behind batista when he's wearing this this this and this, your signature contains a quote asking how anyone could like michaels because he wears this this this yet your favourite wrestler of all time is a fucker for wearing metrosexual clothes and idolised himself on hbk also claiming that hbk is the GOAT yes Jericho said and thinks that. 

So really it just makes you look like a massive hypocrite who has a hard on for Jericho and somehow got butthurt by michaels :lol but whatever.


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

FLU said:


> :genius
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What?


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

I think Batista looks cool in those clothes. He's a pro-wrestler for Christ's sake, he should wear outlandish clothes.

Yeah, Batista is cool in my book. Great to see him back.


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

Chances are that he wont go into the rumble wearing those clothes so its not really a big deal.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Another thing, i'm not too found of when the WWE hype a return and all they do is basically have either Vince or HHH come out, give the mic to the returnee and leave. It's just boring to me. There's no surprises, no excitement generated from it, it's pointless. I would rather if the returned wrestler would come in as a surprise and either help a wrestler or attack a wrestler. The WWE during the Attitude days knew how to do this stuff perfectly to create the most amount of heat and enthousiasm. And even if you would take away the surprise aspect, the returned wrestler do not look like his own man cause guys like HHH or Vince are "allowing him" to speak. The Batista stuff last night was textbook how to kill an arrival, 1. it's not a surprise, 2. he doesn't even engage with the guy that's with him in the ring. 3. He is allowed to speak by HHH and Steph, 4. He's dressed like a douche, 5. He looks awkward as Hell, 6. His promo sucks. I'll give you it's Batista's fault that he can't speak well but it shows you that these type of presentations should only reserved for a few guys, esp. the Rock. Cause he can create magic just with a mic. But all the others should return via interventions and attacks in my opinion.


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

These were my favorite Batista's 

2007/8 I believe










2005










Why do people have to age :'( Batista use to have a GOAT look! He still looks quality though.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

Apparently Batista now lives on the Jersey Shore...


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Honestly, I think at this point his dressing did make him look kinda of pathetic as well as killed expectations. The important thing is is that it was noticeably bad. It's not some obsession people have with what wrestlers wear because half the time people wouldn't give a shit if it wasn't outright bad. 

There have been tons of returns in recent memory - especially old school raw. Not one comment about how someone looked, or what they were wearing. 

In this case it mattered because it made him look not as good as he has in the past. It was just bad fashion and people who are in this industry do get judged for it. 

Take Lesnar for example. Just a track pant and t-shirt. No one says a word. It doesn't add a heck of a lot to his persona, but certainly doesn't take away from it - as Batista's did last night.


----------



## BuffbeenStuffed (Nov 20, 2012)

My thoughts on this batista return can all be summed up in my video , in the signature below. I would say "heel batista" please return


----------



## FLU (Feb 22, 2011)

Bob-Carcass said:


> What?


It's true. IRL, HHH is only 6 feet. Don't be fooled by the fake heights. Didn't you see him next to Orton last night?


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

FLU said:


> It's true. IRL, HHH is only 6 feet. Don't be fooled by the fake heights. Didn't you see him next to Orton last night?


No. he's easily 6'2 IRL at least, my friend who's 6ft even met him and said he was 2-3 inches taller than him, no idea where your getting 6ft from.


----------



## FLU (Feb 22, 2011)

Bob-Carcass said:


> No pal, I completely understand your "rationale" you just make yourself out to be a douche is all, you make a comment saying how can anybody get behind batista when he's wearing this this this and this, your signature contains a quote asking how anyone could like michaels because he wears this this this yet your favourite wrestler of all time is a fucker for wearing metrosexual clothes and idolised himself on hbk also claiming that hbk is the GOAT yes Jericho said and thinks that.
> 
> So really it just makes you look like a massive hypocrite who has a hard on for Jericho and somehow got butthurt by michaels :lol but whatever.



Wow -- did you really write that all as one continuous sentence? Sorry but I can't decipher any of that nonsense. You really need to learn some reading comprehension skills. Once again, I state that there are many who praise HBK for being one of the all-time greats IN the ring (myself included), but an equal number of people proclaim him to be a douchebag out of the ring (myself included). As for Batista's wardrobe, it simply doesn't fit his gimmick. Sorry if you can't grasp that. 

As for Jericho, I agree that he wears some questionable attire. However, his status as one of my all-time favorites comes mainly from his WCW days and early WWE days, not his work as of late where he seems to be styling himself in the mold of Jon Bon Jovi.


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

FLU said:


> Wow -- did you really write that all as one continuous sentence? Sorry but I can't decipher any of that nonsense. You really need to learn some reading comprehension skills. Once again, I state that there are many who praise HBK for being one of the all-time greats IN the ring (myself included), but an equal number of people proclaim him to be a douchebag out of the ring (myself included). As for Batista's wardrobe, it simply doesn't fit his gimmick. Sorry if you can't grasp that.
> 
> As for Jericho, I agree that he wears some questionable attire. However, his status as one of my all-time favorites comes *mainly from his WCW days and early WWE days*, not his work as of late where he seems to be styling himself in the mold of Jon Bon Jovi.


:lmao when you can't think of anything decent to say in response to a post because you know your wrong you start throwing out grammar lessons :lol everyone does it pal its ok don't worry, next time just say i'm sorry bob your right I am a hypocrite, I do have a hard on for y2j and I hate hbk because he's better than all of my favourites. ok? 

:lol yeah when he used to look like trish stratus? ok......... bye now i'm done wasting my time with you :lol you did make me giggle at some things tho, like HHH being 6ft :lmao


----------



## FLU (Feb 22, 2011)

Bob-Carcass said:


> No. he's easily 6'2 IRL at least, my friend who's 6ft even met him and said he was 2-3 inches taller than him, no idea where your getting 6ft from.


Well, I'm 6'3" and I was slightly taller than him when we met; of course he was wearing his boots at the time. Last night he just looked really, really short next to Orton.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

The point with the appearance thing is WWE cannot hype the man as THE ANIMAL for two months 
and have him dress and speak like that. They killed the mystique of the return.


----------



## FLU (Feb 22, 2011)

Bob-Carcass said:


> :lmao when you can't think of anything decent to say in response to a post because you know your wrong you start throwing out grammar lessons :lol everyone does it pal its ok don't worry, next time just say i'm sorry bob your right I am a hypocrite, I do have a hard on for y2j and I hate hbk because he's better than all of my favourites. ok?
> 
> :lol yeah when he used to look like trish stratus? ok......... bye now i'm done wasting my time with you :lol you did make me giggle at some things tho, like HHH being 6ft :lmao



It's all good -- I have more knowledge of WWE/wrestling history in my pinky finger than you'll ever dream of having... perhaps you should check out the Classic Wrestling board. You're just an amateur, and you throw out insults like a pre-pubescent teenager... wouldn't surprise me one bit if you were one, based on your inferior grammar. 

As for HBK, I could care less about him. Sorry if you're butthurt by the fact that he's a total douche. In addition, when it comes to all-time greatness, many of my favorites are ranked higher than him, including Andre, Savage, Bret, and Austin. So yeah, you failed again, but no surprise there.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

People have a debate about his attire. That is the biggest aspect eh?


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

As someone who couldn't wait for Batista to return, I feel that he should have returned as a surprise entrant at the Rumble itself and that the return shouldn't have been announced. 

The whole return just screams of lazy booking and the lines that he gave at the beginning of the show would sound like lines that you would give to someone like Kofi or anyone who couldn't talk on the mic. 

The whole timing of the return felt off. If they wanted him to return on RAW he should have just cut a solo promo and ended it with destroying ADR. 

But if there's one noticeable change in Batista that I saw is that he's clearly motivated. He's just rusty and I'll cut him the slack for near botching his spinebuster and finishing taunt. (The Batista Bomb wasn't a botch he literally couldn't sit with those tight ass jeans)

A decent return - but a big letdown compared to what it could have been.


----------



## FLU (Feb 22, 2011)

SPCDRI said:


> The point with the appearance thing is WWE cannot hype the man as THE ANIMAL for two months
> and have him dress and speak like that. They killed the mystique of the return.



Yep, everyone seems to get that except for one particular individual. However, I wouldn't say his attire was the only problem. Without his hair, he looked old, like a turtle out of its shell. He's not nearly as big as he used to be, which also takes away from his "animal" mystique.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

The return was decent.... fans liked it, chanted his name. take a look at Christian return's to the ECW to see what a "flop" is 

The fact is WWE made two mistakes 

1)We had the promo about Batista returns on every show since one month so everybody knew that he was returning

2)The whole boring ass promo with Orton, Steph, HHH before his entrance was a pain in ass


----------



## LongHessa (Dec 31, 2009)

I haven't read this hideous thread but people harping on Batista's wardrobe are probably the same people who think a male stripper grabbing his penis and thrusting his ass is the greatest ever, right? I speak of you're hero Shawn Michaels. Classic IWC. Oh let me guess, Shawn could be like that because he could go in the ring right?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

LongHessa said:


> I haven't read this hideous thread but people harping on Batista's wardrobe are probably the same people who think a male stripper grabbing his penis and thrusting his ass is the greatest ever, right? I speak of you're hero Shawn Michaels. Classic IWC. Oh let me guess, Shawn could be like that because he could go in the ring right?


It made sense given his gimmick of a flamboyant and arrogant man. Sexy Boy, Boytoy, The Showstopper, The Heartbreak Kid, etc. You expected him to behave like that.

You don't expect that from a guy billed as THE ANIMAL for a month. You expect that he'll be macho and aggressive and have violent, intimidating attire and he'll let the leather-clad fists do the talking. You don't expect him to dress like an Asian Honda Civic modding enthusiast and speak cordially and hug people.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Did he get Botox or something? He looks leaner but his face looks fatter. Oh well. Overall, it was a very underwhelming return. When are they gonna learn that you don't announce someone's return... right before they actually return. Make it a surprise. The crowd kinda sucked too.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## CarolinaCoog (Nov 6, 2013)

Nobody cares about a wrestler's wardrobe unless it actively changes the perception of the character. If Daniel Bryan came out next week wearing a clown suit, it would be talked about. Not because people are obsessed with fashion, but because it's a "WTF is he doing wearing that shit?" type of moment. That's how last night was. Guy is hyped up for a couple of weeks as THE ANIMAL with all of these highlight reels of him looking beastly. And then he comes out last night looking part Kanye, part Pitbull. It just kills his mystique. If they would've debuted him as metrosexual heel Batista, then sure. But babyface Animal Batista? Especially when he already looks a lot smaller? It was all really underwhelming.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Not gonna lie I marked when the music hit would have been better had he batista bombed Randall but Big Dave is back and that's cool with me


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Say what you want about Punk and Bryan's looks but at least they never came out in fucking skinny jeans. Batista looked fucking ridiculous and made me wish Brock would come out and show him what a real bamf looks like.


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

Didn't care about him before his return and my opinion still stands after seeing his return.

He got shafted in coming out with HHH/Steph/Orton already in the ring. Expected him to say something interesting and I'm pretty sure nobody thought he was gonna target the IC title. And then that random cluster with Del Rio..

It's like absolutely nothing happened.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Punk comes out in a hoodie and trunks looking like a homeless person, I don't think I have ever seen Randy wear a pair of pants since his Evolution suit wearing days


----------



## sean michaels (Jun 24, 2013)

Yanks and smelly metal heads trying to rip the big mans clobber...he looked sharp as fuck


----------



## FLU (Feb 22, 2011)

Sharp as fuck? LOL- hardly. Dude looked like a total tool.


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

Babyface animal Batista should not be wearing like someone stated 'Kanye/Pitbull' type clothing. Heel Batista 2010? yeh sure.


----------



## sean michaels (Jun 24, 2013)

FLU said:


> Sharp as fuck? LOL- hardly. Dude looked like a total tool.


A yank that uses the word dude is in no position to give fashion advice

"aww dude, that Metallica tee you re wearing makes you look so manly"


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

sean michaels said:


> Yanks and smelly metal heads trying to rip the big mans clobber...he looked sharp as fuck


You sound like those idiots who classified millions of people listening to a certain type of music with some shitty insults i.e poor hygiene or drug addicts.

Dunno about Batista but you don't look sharp as fuck, bro.


----------



## TheUgandanMidger (Aug 7, 2010)

A not announced run in would have been better or at most teased.

Tho if he had tried to run in with those jeans he would have split his dick.

They talk about him like he is a big deal but didnt present him that way, just found it odd.


----------



## sean michaels (Jun 24, 2013)

FalseKing said:


> You sound like those idiots who classified millions of people listening to a certain type of music with some shitty insults i.e poor hygiene or drug addicts.
> 
> Dunno about Batista but you don't look sharp as fuck, bro.


The majority of wrestling fans are smelly heavy metal types, who will wear some shite band t-shirt, or a family guy t-shirt if they re dressing up to go out somewhere.

Absolute scum of society, and that's why the big mans clobber is getting peters from smelly virgins.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

sean michaels said:


> A yank that uses the word dude is in no position to give fashion advice
> 
> "aww dude, that Metallica tee you re wearing makes you look so manly"


Why does everybody on this forum have to dress like a social outcast stuck in the grunge era all of a sudden? I wear designer labels, suits, and generally nice clothes, and even I think Big Dave looked out of character last night. His clothes choice was fine if he was playing a Geno type gimmick, but he's not, and it looked out of place. If he wanted to go for a Hollywood type look he should have worn a Calvin Klein flashy suit similar to this:










This combines his Evolution classiness with a Hollywood flare.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

THANOS, why don't you just have him saunter out to the ring sucking on a cock?
You can't have him looking like some stylish fashion plate. 
Steel toes, levi jeans, black shirt and you are done. Can't go wrong.

You want the guy wearing some John Varvatos bullshit and looking like Howard Stern on HGH.
He would have looked much better in the Metallica shirt you guys are sneering at.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm a little disappointed with the return tbh. I hoped for a more aggressive, fighting type return. Not a stand around and talk one.

I guess at least we still have Lesnar around for a little for that. WWE needs to push Ryback so we have something like that still when they aren't around. Whenever they come around it becomes painfully obvious that WWE is missing the aggressive flashy powerhouse in their everyday shows.


----------



## RebelArch86 (Apr 23, 2013)

roadkill_ said:


> Batista was always a rammed-down-throat mid carder.


Deserves rep for truth!

Also Orton looks much more threatening than batista, ADR looked like he would beat batistas ass. Batista looked like he should be feuding with fandango in a dance off.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

green rep for Corey Graves


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

SPCDRI said:


> THANOS, why don't you just have him saunter out to the ring sucking on a cock?
> You can't have him looking like some stylish fashion plate.
> Steel toes, levi jeans, black shirt and you are done. Can't go wrong.
> 
> ...


Well Batista is obviously more Hollywood now than he ever was. The dude has always dressed stylish in the past, and my suggestion would fit him well. He'd look like he has game and similar to how he was in Evolution. Single t's and jeans are so out it's crazy. Trust me on this, my lady and some of her friends are models, while the others all dress and look like them.


----------



## sean michaels (Jun 24, 2013)

SPCDRI said:


> THANOS, why don't you just have him saunter out to the ring sucking on a cock?
> You can't have him looking like some stylish fashion plate.
> Steel toes, levi jeans, black shirt and you are done. Can't go wrong.
> 
> ...


Levi's and metallica tshirt :lmao honour, I rest my case


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

SinJackal said:


> I'm a little disappointed with the return tbh. I hoped for a more aggressive, fighting type return. Not a stand around and talk one.
> 
> I guess at least we still have Lesnar around for a little for that. WWE needs to push Ryback so we have something like that still when they aren't around. Whenever they come around it becomes painfully obvious that WWE is missing the aggressive flashy powerhouse in their everyday shows.


I think Ryback's crazy gimmick he's currently evolving would go well to differentiate him from Goldberg, and make the feud more than just about their looks and styles. I would love to see that feud still happen, and I think it's never too much for WM30.


----------



## apineda11 (Aug 21, 2013)

You guys are concerned about what Batista is wearing? This is wrestling who gives a sh##! THE ANIMAL IS BACK!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ErrybodyTaps (Nov 29, 2011)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



Wagg said:


> :ti at the people who are saying that :bryan is going to outpop :bigdave next monday.


.....you were saying ?


----------



## RebelArch86 (Apr 23, 2013)

FLU said:


> I disagree. After last night, I think HHH & Co. might be thinking that they made a big mistake by signing Batista to a 2-year deal and promising him a title run.


Excs and creative are shitting bricks wasting money on this jersey shore extra. Funny thing is I can tell most ppl have no clue what guardians of the galaxy is bc batista is not going to be recognized for it. It's a super hero team of aliens. Batista is voicing a cgi character.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



ErrybodyTaps said:


> .....you were saying ?


:lmao :lmao :lmao told.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

Its so depressing how WWE constantly reaches for the past instead of the future or even the present. There is so much talent waiting to become huge and so much that has already been wasted due to this myopic vision WWE insists on. The same vision is killing TNA.


----------



## FLU (Feb 22, 2011)

THANOS said:


> Why does everybody on this forum have to dress like a social outcast stuck in the grunge era all of a sudden? I wear designer labels, suits, and generally nice clothes, and even I think Big Dave looked out of character last night. His clothes choice was fine if he was playing a Geno type gimmick, but he's not, and it looked out of place. If he wanted to go for a Hollywood type look he should have worn a Calvin Klein flashy suit similar to this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TA-HAHAHAHAHA Really? You use THAT picture of a fucking Jonas brother to compare the supposed ANIMAL Batista? He looks like a total ****** ass clown.

Sorry my friend, but any credibility you had has just been shot to hell. This is BATISTA for God's sake, not Rick "The Model" Martel 2.0


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

Casual Fan #52 said:


> Its so depressing how WWE constantly reaches for the past instead of the future or even the present. There is so much talent waiting to become huge and so much that has already been wasted due to this myopic vision WWE insists on. The same vision is killing TNA.


You just wait till Hogan returns.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Casual Fan #52 said:


> Its so depressing how WWE constantly reaches for the past instead of the future or even the present. There is so much talent waiting to become huge and so much that has already been wasted due to this myopic vision WWE insists on. The same vision is killing TNA.


I agree, they have the most over wrestler in the company in Daniel Bryan and he is still stick in a mid card feud with Wyatt. Then you Batista who sucks at promos and is average at best in the ring coming back and he is probably going to get a title run. what is this 2010?

And the WWE wonders why they don't have any other stars besides Cena.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

he couldnt perform his batista bomb right...


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Batista returns. Gets hated already.

LOL

- Vic


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

truelove said:


> he couldnt perform his batista bomb right...


Dem skinny jeans.

But they really shouldn't have announced his return, the best returns are usually when they're kept a secret, the reaction to the return seem better that way.


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

Found it very funny that Bryan's crowd reaction was bigger than Batista. Also Batista looked very rusty on the spine buster and Batista bomb (he didn't even do it right)


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



ErrybodyTaps said:


> .....you were saying ?





THANOS said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao told.


Not my fault that WWE are fucktards and ruined his return in the first place when they announced it. He should have opened or closed the damn show not Evolution reunion number 100 (like how many people have said) and Hunter saying that he welcomes him back only to be interrupted by Orton was what killed that moment and besides that they were in a shit town.


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

Vic Capri said:


> Batista returns. Gets hated already.
> 
> LOL
> 
> - Vic


Implying everyone loved him before and that everyone should post nothing but love poems about him, becacuse he returned?

I've never cared about him and judging by his return, I don't think that will change soon.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

volt28 said:


> But they really shouldn't have announced his return, the best returns are usually when they're kept a secret, the reaction to the return seem better that way.


yeah. And with him and Del Rio going at it on twitter, we knew that he would interrupt Del Rio. So it wasnt really a surprise in the show itself either.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



Wagg said:


> Not my fault that WWE are fucktards and ruined his return in the first place when they announced it. He should have opened or closed the damn show not Evolution reunion number 100 (like how many people have said) and Hunter saying that he welcomes him back only to be interrupted by Orton was what killed that moment and besides that they were in a shit town.


It wouldn't have made a lick of difference, Bryan outpopped him both times they appeared. WWE even did the Batista return and Batistabomb on ADR and it still failed to get the pop that Bryan got attacking Bray Wyatt. You could have had that in any city, and the result would be no different, only that the crowds would be louder all around, but Bryan would STILL be favored.


----------



## WRESTLINGMASTER23 (Mar 4, 2005)

I'm expecting Batista to turn heel after Wrestlemania


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



THANOS said:


> It wouldn't have made a lick of difference, Bryan outpopped him both times they appeared. WWE even did the Batista return and Batistabomb on ADR and it still failed to get the pop that Bryan got attacking Bray Wyatt. You could have had that in any city, and the result would be no different, only that the crowds would be louder all around, but Bryan would STILL be favored.


To be fair, he's not completely wrong. You're not wrong either though. 

He wasn't out popping Bryan that night.. but something could've helped. That opening segment was a buzz kill. The crowd was getting hyped. When he said "MY FRIEND.. BAT-" the crowd was popping like crazy. Then Orton came out. Which would've been fine if they had Batista come out, yelling at Orton why he interrupted him, etc. But no, they made him just as boring. He also looked gassed as hell by the time he got to the ring. 

If they would've waited, and just had him come out to save Rey, even though it would've been predictable, anything would've been better. Maybe even have the lights go out, and then que his music as loud as possible. Just something else. 

The outfit needed changed so he could actually MOVE and FUNCTION properly. The music was still low as hell to me. They should've handled things a lot better. 

Is it possible Batista could have outpopped Bryan? Definitely. The return where he destroyed Mark Henry, the pop was amazing. 

But the problem is, they're wasting him on a shitty guy. They brought him in right on a shitty and boring promo. If they TRULY wanted hype? They should've never had Big Show in this Lesnar thing, they should have had Lesnar attack Big Show, and then Batista could've ran out to have an epic brawl with Lesnar. 

I guarntee, THAT would've made the crowd hyped up to match the Bryan pops. But no, WWE's genius creative ability.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



SideburnGuru said:


> To be fair, he's not completely wrong. You're not wrong either though.
> 
> He wasn't out popping Bryan that night.. but something could've helped. That opening segment was a buzz kill. The crowd was getting hyped. When he said "MY FRIEND.. BAT-" the crowd was popping like crazy. Then Orton came out. Which would've been fine if they had Batista come out, yelling at Orton why he interrupted him, etc. But no, they made him just as boring. He also looked gassed as hell by the time he got to the ring.
> 
> ...


Ha ha. Anymore excuses?


----------



## ErrybodyTaps (Nov 29, 2011)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



Wagg said:


> Not my fault that WWE are fucktards and ruined his return in the first place when they announced it. He should have opened or closed the damn show not Evolution reunion number 100 (like how many people have said) and Hunter saying that he welcomes him back only to be interrupted by Orton was what killed that moment and besides that they were in a shit town.


Point still stands. You knew the surprise element was spoiled yet laughed at the notion of Bryan outpopping Bats. You also knew where the show was going to be in Dayton. No excuses, just admit you were wrong.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



MEMS said:


> Ha ha. Anymore excuses?


I would've appreciated an educated response back, but y'know. 

I'll remember to keep you out of those expectations. Hell, I like D-Bry more than Batista, and I was laughing when D-Bry and even AJ got bigger pops than him. 

I'm only saying there could have been a much bigger execution of his return that would've got him a much better reaction.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Big Dave trying to act 10 years younger than he is :lol Return felt kinda underwhelming tbh.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Guy looks like a new man, before I thought his skin was made of leather, last night he looked 20 years younger.


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

Yawwwn..


----------



## ScottishJobber (Aug 23, 2013)

BuffbeenStuffed said:


> My thoughts on this batista return can all be summed up in my video , in the signature below. I would say "heel batista" please return


Good video, mate. I agree with a lot of it. Batista dressing like that would have been fine IF he was heel and honestly I think him turning heel is inevitable.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Batista Returns Discussion Thread*



ErrybodyTaps said:


> .....you were saying ?


:clap

:lol


----------



## FLU (Feb 22, 2011)

Big Dog said:


> Guy looks like a new man, before I thought his skin was made of leather, last night he looked 20 years younger.


Are you serious? Everybody I talked to thought he looked 20 years OLDER.


----------



## LongHessa (Dec 31, 2009)

Bastista could have came out and created the greatest segment in WWE history and it wouldn't matter. I know people would turn on Batista as soon as he came back, its typical behavior. I never liked the guy so i could care less but i still find all this negativity funny. His outfit? Really? That's what people are complaining about, jesus. Since when is the IWC fashion judges, he's a friggin wrestler people. 



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Poor crowd reaction.

Awful commentary (fuck me, they were bad, REALLY bad)

Underwhelming promo.

Looked like a 60 year old Dwayne Johnson.

Meh


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

LongHessa said:


> Bastista could have came out and created the greatest segment in WWE history and it wouldn't matter. I know people would turn on Batista as soon as he came back, its typical behavior. I never liked the guy so i could care less but i still find all this negativity funny. His outfit? Really? That's what people are complaining about, jesus. Since when is the IWC fashion judges, he's a friggin wrestler people.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


He's the animal the beast, he shouldn't be wearing some skinny tight ass jeans. I can see why people are not liking it although that segment clearly didn't help and is probably the main reason his comeback sucked.


----------



## Yeezus Christ (Jan 1, 2014)

So, people can't think of a reason to hate him for last night so they pick the clothes he wore? 
Yep, this sites members just became more ignorant and desperate, if it's not Punk, Bryan, or The Shield wearing it, it's ignorant. People here are the equivalent of Pitchfork readers.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Batista doesn't bring much in terms of mic work or ring work. He's a just a guy who brings the right kind of 'look'. If that's your selling point, you gotta deliver. 

Reminds me of Warrior in a baseball cap. 









I think some there's comparison to Warrior beyond that, Warrior's last WWE run he did come off as past his prime and out of place among the current roster.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

LongHessa said:


> Bastista could have came out and created the greatest segment in WWE history and it wouldn't matter. I know people would turn on Batista as soon as he came back, its typical behavior. I never liked the guy so i could care less but i still find all this negativity funny. His outfit? Really? That's what people are complaining about, jesus. Since when is the IWC fashion judges, he's a friggin wrestler people.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:lol

Batista wasn't really favored on this forum...as far as I can remember..

Especially after Evolution.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

He's got his sights on Renee Young.






:batista2 I bone alone. :lmao


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

People haven't turned on Batista. The dude interrupted a lukewarm segment, looked like he gassed on his way to the ring, cut a bad promo, and hit a sloppy spinebuster. It was an underwhelming return. Just because people are unhappy with it, doesn't mean they've "turned". He was never all that liked on the internet anyway.

The outfit was not the main point of contention with Big Dave's return - although presentation is a big deal for a wrestler like Batista - white knights should really stop. Doesn't mean that people can't laugh at a 45 year old megastar dressing like a 20 year old hipster douchebag in his big return. He even had a fucking nose ring. I mean, come on. That's comedy gold right there.


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

Yeah skinny jeans don't really work with Batista like they would for say Y2J or Edge. Dude's build just doesn't go with them, he looked like he was going to come out of them at any second.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Alo0oy said:


> He's got his sights on Renee Young.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't blame him. Renee is :homer

Anyway, was an underwhelming return but I'll still be interested in Batista's road to mania as long as he doesn't win the rumble.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Nice nose ring and belly button tattoo. Idiot. :/


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

RKO1988 said:


> Yeah skinny jeans don't really work with Batista like they would for say Y2J or Edge. Dude's build just doesn't go with them, he looked like he was going to come out of them at any second.


Dude never really had a good fashion sense. 










And people here need to calm the fuck down, most of you (including me) will never look as good as he will when reaching 45!


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

I this a wrestling Forum or a Fashion forum?

Batista was awesome IMO. His entrance and pyro are still bad ass. Solid on the mic and leveled Del Rio. Solid return.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Found his return quite tame compared to what I expected, but that has a lot to do with how poorly it was booked. :lmao @ People fixating on what he was wearing. Although I will say his jeans were the reason he didn't do the sit-down on Del Rio.



Alo0oy said:


> He's got his sights on Renee Young.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He came off really likable and genuine in this interview, it almost felt like I was watching a backstage interview of an athlete after a game. Sure it was subdued and not a typical charismatic wrestling style interview but I liked it. 

Then Del Rio opened his mouth and I stopped the video.

Renee :yum:


----------



## thaang (Mar 21, 2011)

I don't get it.

The last time we saw Batista, he has gotten one title shot after another. It was EVERY event where he challenged for the title (one of them, either the World Wrestling Entertainment Title or the World Heavyweight Title) and lost. Then on every Raw he came out complaining about his loss and wanted a new shot, which he got over and over Again. I can't remember it all, but he was in a wheelchair after having lost yet another title match. He was beat up and claimed he quit and threw the microphone Down, and that was it. During that time, he has gone from a fan favourite to a heel. He attacked Rey Mysterio claiming he was the one holding him back and claiming being nice to the fans never got him any titles around his waist.

Then Dave Batista returns and is friens with both Hunter Hearst Helmsley and Rey Mysterio. So, I am asking: Why is the World Wrestling Entertainment not showing footage of the last time we saw him, claiming he quit? When did Rey Mysterio forgive Batista for turning his back on him? I mean, Dave Batista came out to protect Mysterio from Alberto del Rio.


----------



## saadzown (Aug 23, 2013)

When he came in. i though he was rock. lawl

Dress better next time Batista


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

I still find it pretty funny how IWC is judging Batista's return to be rather poor because of his choice of wardrobe on his *  first day of return *.


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Guys, Rock316AE is viewing this thread.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

funnyfaces1 said:


> Guys, Rock316AE is viewing this thread.




The Rock isn't the GOAT. Ohhh fuck 

Here comes the red rep! 

VINTAGE Rock316AE!!!!


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

volt28 said:


> Dem skinny jeans.
> 
> But they really shouldn't have announced his return, the best returns are usually when they're kept a secret, the reaction to the return seem better that way.


Imagine the response he would have got if Tista walked out instead of Mark Henry when Lesnar boasted on his return. I woukd say the crowd would have gone nuts.


----------



## SnoopSystem (Aug 8, 2012)

thaang said:


> I don't get it.
> 
> The last time we saw Batista, he has gotten one title shot after another. It was EVERY event where he challenged for the title (one of them, either the World Wrestling Entertainment Title or the World Heavyweight Title) and lost. Then on every Raw he came out complaining about his loss and wanted a new shot, which he got over and over Again. I can't remember it all, but he was in a wheelchair after having lost yet another title match. He was beat up and claimed he quit and threw the microphone Down, and that was it. During that time, he has gone from a fan favourite to a heel. He attacked Rey Mysterio claiming he was the one holding him back and claiming being nice to the fans never got him any titles around his waist.
> 
> Then Dave Batista returns and is friens with both Hunter Hearst Helmsley and Rey Mysterio. So, I am asking: Why is the World Wrestling Entertainment not showing footage of the last time we saw him, claiming he quit? When did Rey Mysterio forgive Batista for turning his back on him? I mean, Dave Batista came out to protect Mysterio from Alberto del Rio.


Because WWE logic doesn't make sense all the time. And we're supposed to watch it to enjoy the entertainment and not think about it too much lol.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

SnoopSystem said:


> Because WWE logic doesn't make sense all the time. And we're supposed to watch it to enjoy the entertainment and not think about it too much lol.


Its interesting, WWE tries to wear different hats. Longest running weekly episodic TV show. The key word being episodic. We're supposed to watch it in a vacuum and not think too much. Batista good. Orton bad. Batista wins title good. Orton retains bad. On the other hand, the tv rights to WWE programing matters because it exists in that same orbit as legitimate sports, a live sporting event people will more likely sit through the commercials for to see it fresh in the moment. And if it is like a live sporting event, then history matters (and individual rooting interests matters). There was a 'Anonymous RAW GM?' sign at a RAW I remember long after the angle had been discarded but before the comedy blowoff with Hornswoggle. Fans remember. Batista being a bitch on his way out does matter.


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

A 45 year-old bodybuilder should NOT be wearing skinny jeans. 

Actually, nobody should be wearing skinny jeans.


----------



## Stadhart (Jan 25, 2009)

skinny jeans fpalm

that aside it is great to see him back and another big name on the roster. Really looking forward to the RR


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

There's a rumour flying around that Vince too didn't like Batista's skinny jeans because they made him look small :lmao :vince7


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.wwe.com/videos/batista-r...-to-wwe-wwecom-exclusive-jan-22-2014-26177260

nice new wwe.com exclusive with Batista

talks about broken back suffered in his last match, his immersion with jiu - jitsu training, his regime, and his desire to become WWE World Heavyweight Champion


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I didn't know he broke his back. Damn. And to come back after something like that is always admirable. Respect to the Skinny Jeans Master.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

I wonder why Batista's MMA run was a flop, it's not like Batista didn't have all the tools to make it.

Also, that pisses me off that Cena broke his back. I didn't know that.


----------



## G-Rated Is Coming (Jan 3, 2014)

:hayden3


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Deptford said:


> I wonder why Batista's MMA run was a flop, it's not like Batista didn't have all the tools to make it.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> No he didnt had all the tools. His age was a big factor why he flopped. At the age when he started his MMA career, majority of the fighters either end theirs at that age or are close to ending it.
> ...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Reaper Jones said:


> There's a rumour flying around that Vince too didn't like Batista's skinny jeans because they made him look small :lmao :vince7


Yeah when Vince saw Batista entrance Monday night he was like


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Yeah, Vince like them big! :vince5


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

zkorejo said:


> Deptford said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder why Batista's MMA run was a flop, it's not like Batista didn't have all the tools to make it.
> ...


----------



## RebelArch86 (Apr 23, 2013)

Did batista get a pop yes. Here's why his return bombed anyway:

His outfit looked like a duche bag and a deteriorating old man having a mid life crisis. He looked like a dad that embarrasses his kids. His look matters bc he was always sold on his look. He has no talent, skill, or charisma, he had a look, and now his look is shit.

His pop was meaningless bc he was booked like a returning hero, a needed hero that was coming back to save Wrestlemania XXX from mediocrity. By his own words he sees the roster as B stars beneath him. Well he was out popped by 6 of those B stars. He teased his rumble win, and mania title match and it was no sold by the crowd. They went from cheers to deafening silence in the mere seconds it took to utter that statement.

His return is unnecessary and any plans that he would make mania xxx better are crashing and burning. He came out, the crowd was like cool, can we have daniel Bryan now. That's a HUGE deal for a company when you spend excessively on a guy to replace someone, and the crowds want the other guy. 

BATISTA IS A BOMB. Deal with it.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RebelArch86 said:


> Did batista get a pop yes. Here's why his return bombed anyway:
> 
> 
> 
> BATISTA IS A BOMB. Deal with it.


That is why Batista BOMB is the perfect name for his finisher.

I just cant wait until he headlines WM with Orton and the crowd starts chanting BORING and Daniel Bryan, YES YES YES

The WWE wants the next big star and they have it in Daniel Bryan, yet they keep trying to hold DB down and then they bring back Batista someone who no one cares about to try and fill the other star roll.

When will Vince and HHH learn. Give the fans what they want, that is how you build new stars


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Chrome said:


> Yeah, Vince like them big! :vince5


:lmao:lmao never gets old to me


----------



## Macker (Jul 12, 2013)

1st time seeing Batista 
He looked kinda gay 
but when that 
ENTRANCE hit
that 
PRESENCE 
top 5 in the wwe already for me


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

One of the worst returns ever, and this is comming from a huge Batista fan.

Seriously, no surprise, no reaction, no nothing, so dissapointing.


----------



## Raizel (Mar 13, 2012)

Is he part time or is he back for good?


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

RebelArch86 said:


> Did batista get a pop yes. Here's why his return bombed anyway:
> 
> His outfit looked like a duche bag and a deteriorating old man having a mid life crisis. He looked like a dad that embarrasses his kids. His look matters bc he was always sold on his look. He has no talent, skill, or charisma, he had a look, and now his look is shit.
> 
> ...


Batista has no charisma? Haha. Please never post again, you fool.


----------



## Xdoggx (Aug 8, 2006)

Zigberg said:


> Batista has no charisma? Haha. Please never post again, you fool.


 Yeah that caught my eye too, i'm like no charisma? Do people not understand what that term means?


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Batistas charisma came from HHH's great heel work. If not for Brock leaving or HHH Batista would have NEVER happened.


----------



## Darth Tyrion (Sep 17, 2013)

Did anyone notice that Batista's head is becoming more oddly-shaped?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Darth Tyrion said:


> Did anyone notice that Batista's head is becoming more oddly-shaped?


Kind of reminds me of these guys from Doctor Who:


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

No grown men should wear tight pants.


----------



## ThenWo/WCW (Jan 8, 2014)

*Video :Batista reveals why he returned to WWE*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZgRspe1i7KE


I'm excited


----------



## 619Animal (Oct 20, 2007)

xdoomsayerx said:


> Batistas charisma came from HHH's great heel work. If not for Brock leaving or HHH Batista would have NEVER happened.


 Well you can say that about MANY wrestlers, everyone has used a catalyst to get over, like Jeff Hardy using ladders, or Kane gaining popularity due to the Undertaker, or John Cena going over the nasty heel in JBL as the catalyst to get into the main event scene, or how about Mysterio wiining the rumble and becoming a main eventer due to what happened with Eddie? This is a part of wrestling, doesn't take away that they had an innate specialness about them. During Batista's OVW days there was something I saw, he'd be a major deal later on.

Let me ask you this, if Snitsky or Mason Ryan went over HHH at WM21, do you honestly think they would have gotten over or became that major player?


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

dude Batista looked good as fuck. He upgraded his look from 2010 and is actually wearing more expensive things so all these haters can't say shit.
He has money. He chooses to wear real clothes. Deal with it.  
although I am not a fan of the tight pants either for what it's worth. 

He didn't fail because he looked like a douche. He didn't fail because he doesn't have charisma. He failed because the segment was a clusterfuck and Randy should've came out afterwards.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Did anyone else see the interview Batista did, saying that his mma training has made him more well rounded and that NONE of the younger guys (which is pretty much everyone outside of Taker and Kane) are more well rounded or tougher than him? I get the vibe that Batista seems to think he's the shit and that he's doing someone some sort of good deed by coming back. If he's supposed to be all that (which he isn't IMO) then why not help the younger guys as a mentor to them, instead of waltzing up in there thinking he's better than everyone.


----------



## li/<o (Jan 18, 2009)

I am a Batista fan, but man those skinny jeans made him look LOL. That really killed his badass vibe for his first comeback. The sweater look cool also shoes, but the jeans just ruin the guy happy to see him back though the theme really puts tons of hype on him.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

Flawless Victory said:


> Did anyone else see the interview Batista did, saying that his mma training has made him more well rounded and that NONE of the younger guys (which is pretty much everyone outside of Taker and Kane) are more well rounded or tougher than him? I get the vibe that Batista seems to think he's the shit and that he's doing someone some sort of good deed by coming back. If he's supposed to be all that (which he isn't IMO) then why not help the younger guys as a mentor to them, instead of waltzing up in there thinking he's better than everyone.


It's partially kayfabe dude. He says in the same interview that there could be younger guys considered more skilled, but he's more experienced and you can't measure heart etc. He's also worked plenty with new talent and not tried to squash them completely or tries to make them look good in comparison (see MVP, Ziggler, Bryan). He did it for Bryan when they wanted him to have short squash match.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

The quality of the segment doesn't really matter. I thought it was stupid and lame, but storytelling doesn't really matter if the reaction is OMG!BATISTA IS BACK! Ratings prove there's a whole segment of wrestling fans who wanted to watch his return.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Batista hijacked Cena's spot in all RAW advertisements (was Cena being front & center on all of them)


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

lol @ them using that old ass pic for Batista, though. That looks like it's from the Evolution days with the flag tattoo missing. :lol


----------



## Roho (Apr 14, 2013)

*Did you consider Batista's return to be underwhelming?*

Batista was never (in my eyes) a huge star although they hyped up his return as one of the greatest in WWE history. Brad Maddox (although kayfabe) said that Batista's return was the best in the history of the industry. 

Based on crowd reaction, what he actually did, and where you think he goes from here...Do you consider this entire thing (although maybe prematurely) a bust?


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Did you consider Batista's return to be underwhelming?*

i was sort of thinking the same thing. first, i hate when they announce someone's return (although, i guess they almost have to these days with the internet/spoilers... although lesnar's return was awesome), it just takes away from being able to really mark out haha. second, i hate when they bring them back by introducing them; i realize that wasn't EXACTLY how it went down, but pretty much. and finally, i liked batista (as a heel) and i'm glad to see him back, but i automatically don't care about anything associated with ADR, so i wish they had him come in to feud with someone more interesting.


----------



## BuffbeenStuffed (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Did you consider Batista's return to be underwhelming?*

To be honest yeah, i did . I wished for Heel dave to return and be the guy to go against Daniel bryan


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Did you consider Batista's return to be underwhelming?*

I don't care about Batista at all. It pisses me off he is treated like if he was a huge star. Honestly he never was.


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: Did you consider Batista's return to be underwhelming?*

He took too long on the turnbuckles.

He also buried the line "I'm coming for that" meaning the belts.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: Did you consider Batista's return to be underwhelming?*

If we're just considering this week's Raw yes it was underwhelming. But overall he's only just come back. Way too early to judge how his return has been or how it will go. I just hope they plan to do something more interesting than having him face Orton for the millionth time for the WWE World Heavyweight Title.


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

He's not this big star some people are pretending he is. He's that third-tier of star. Yokozuna, Sid, Steiner, Kane. He's at that level, nowhere near a 'megastar'.


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Did you consider Batista's return to be underwhelming?*

It was a little anticlimatic when he came out. People were ready for him when HHH was introducing him, but Orton came out instead. When his theme song hit for real and he actually showed up, it´s like people wasn't expecting him at that exact moment and they reacted slow. 

Also, I would have prefered that he cut a longer promo, it was his return after 4 years, give him some damn mic time.


----------



## Roho (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: Did you consider Batista's return to be underwhelming?*



L-DOPA said:


> If we're just considering this week's Raw yes it was underwhelming. But overall he's only just come back. Way too early to judge how his return has been or how it will go. I just hope they plan to do something more interesting than having him face Orton for the millionth time for the WWE World Heavyweight Title.


I just really have no idea what direction they will go with him as a face. Orton vs Batista is way overdone. ADR vs Batista really holds no interest to the majority of fans. I guess they could do a Batista/Lesnar match at Wrestlemania. 

The best thing would be to see Batista vs Roman Reigns in a program together. Both were/are in similar situations with Batista wanting to break free from evolution and Reigns looking like he's going to break free from the Shield. It could be a new school vs old school kind of thing.

His whole return now feels a lot of Jerichos. Jericho's comeback was pretty underwhelming and ended up with pretty much zero direction.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: Did you consider Batista's return to be underwhelming?*

He pulled a Rock and came back completely bald; it wasn't until The Rock grew some facial hair that he looked like he used to.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Did you consider Batista's return to be underwhelming?*

Tbh I didn't really know what to expect, although I was a little disappointed with the pop he got, I was expecting better.


----------



## rpaj (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: Did you consider Batista's return to be underwhelming?*

His return felt flat to me, it was cool seeing his entrance and the gun action, but once he got in the ring, it was...underwhelming. I mean he didn't even do his finisher correctly.


----------



## Pip-Man (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Did you consider Batista's return to be underwhelming?*

Shit crowd+44/45 year old man in skinny jeans=letdown


----------



## Roho (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: Did you consider Batista's return to be underwhelming?*

The pop was nothing like what I expected. The crowd seemed to be fairly hyped at the beginning of the show and towards the end when Cena and Orton were doing their thing so I can't seem to blame the crowd too much. Bray and Daniel Bryan were getting great reactions and the 6 man tag match had good crowd noise too...

Maybe the timing of the entrance is what made it feel kind of bleh, but also, I still think it's due to the fact that it was so heavily promoted that there was no element of surprise as well as Batista not being as big as they WWE would like to think he is.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

LOL, he's above that. He's a bigger star than Michaels and Bret ever were.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Did you consider Batista's return to be underwhelming?*

Yeah. But that's because I don't really care about Batista.


----------



## TheUgandanMidger (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: Did you consider Batista's return to be underwhelming?*

He didnt come across as a big star.

He came across to me as a bit of a dick.

Think it was the clothes.


----------



## 619Animal (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Did you consider Batista's return to be underwhelming?*



JAROTO said:


> I don't care about Batista at all. It pisses me off he is treated like if he was a huge star. Honestly he never was.


 Of course its going to piss you off if you are not a fan of his but the fact is that he is a huge star, he's been a huge star since 2005 and had memorable moments and saved SmackDown as the top guy there. He was comparable to Cena in 2005 with them both rising from midcard status to main eventers and now all the detractors want to come in full force and claim he's not? Phsssh please.


----------



## 619Animal (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Did you consider Batista's return to be underwhelming?*



Roho said:


> The pop was nothing like what I expected. The crowd seemed to be fairly hyped at the beginning of the show and towards the end when Cena and Orton were doing their thing so I can't seem to blame the crowd too much. Bray and Daniel Bryan were getting great reactions and the 6 man tag match had good crowd noise too...
> 
> Maybe the timing of the entrance is what made it feel kind of bleh, but also, I still think it's due to the fact that it was so heavily promoted that there was no element of surprise as well as Batista not being as big as they WWE would like to think he is.


 Do you know how many wrestlers came and gone throughout the industry? The only wrestlers bigger than him is Rock/Austin/Hogan, and they are bigger than everyone else so? Cena, Undertaker, HHH, and HBK are all on the same level field so? Batista is a major star so deal with it.


----------



## Roho (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: Did you consider Batista's return to be underwhelming?*



619Animal said:


> Do you know how many wrestlers came and gone throughout the industry? The only wrestlers bigger than him is Rock/Austin/Hogan, and they are bigger than everyone else so? Cena, Undertaker, HHH, and HBK are all on the same level field so? Batista is a major star so deal with it.


Let me get this straight...

Batista is only below Austin/Rock/Hogan in the professional wrestling universe? 

To suggest that Batista is bigger than Cena is insanity

Batista is not on the same level as guys like HBK, HHH, Cena, Taker, Angle, Savage, Flair, Andre, Warrior, Foley, Bret...etc.

If anything Batista falls on the tier below those guys...with guys like Big Show, Punk, Eddie, Jericho, Orton, etc.


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

'He's above that' based on what? Don't lie to yourself.


----------



## 619Animal (Oct 20, 2007)

Murph said:


> 'He's above that' based on what? Don't lie to yourself.


 I guess you didn't watch 2005-2010 then did you? He was always compared to Cena in terms of starpower do not start taking that away from aguy who's been a prominent figure since 2005 and feuded with many top stars like Undertaker, Edge, HHH, Eddie Guerrero, Rey Mysterio, Chris Jericho, Shawn Michaels, John Cena, and i'm sure i'm missing more.


----------



## Pip-Man (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Did you consider Batista's return to be underwhelming?*



Roho said:


> Let me get this straight...
> 
> Batista is only below Austin/Rock/Hogan in the professional wrestling universe?
> 
> ...


*THIS*


----------



## DaleVersion1.0 (May 27, 2013)

*Re: Did you consider Batista's return to be underwhelming?*



619Animal said:


> Do you know how many wrestlers came and gone throughout the industry? The only wrestlers bigger than him is Rock/Austin/Hogan, and they are bigger than everyone else so? Cena, Undertaker, HHH, and HBK are all on the same level field so? Batista is a major star so deal with it.


You are joking right ?......right ?

It was good but it was set to flop because of how much hype surrounded it.

I'm 99% certain that the batista bomb was not done correctly was because if he spread his legs his jeans would have ripped ha.

I have no interest seeing batista main event mania and I hate people winning the rumble multiple times so I would hate to see him just walk in and have it handed to him . However, I would be interested in seeing it if brock leaves EC as champ. 

Batista is a big star and has had some high profile feuds and matches so him on the roster can only mean good things.

The thing what pissed me off was when none of the crowd understood Hunters 'we evolved together' reference. A decent crowd would have popped like crazy for that. Evolution was one of the best factions ever


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

619Animal said:


> I guess you didn't watch 2005-2010 then did you? He was always compared to Cena in terms of starpower do not start taking that away from aguy who's been a prominent figure since 2005 and feuded with many top stars like Undertaker, Edge, HHH, Eddie Guerrero, Rey Mysterio, Chris Jericho, Shawn Michaels, John Cena, and i'm sure i'm missing more.


Uh, no. In 2005 he was on par with Cena. Hell, WWE tried to push him ahead of Cena at one point but by 2008 Cena had won.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm still :jordan4: at this dude standing on the turnbuckle waiting for the crowd to get hype.

They legit didn't care. :jordan4: at the WWE for gassing this dude up as a guy that's on the same caliber as The Rock.


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

619Animal said:


> I guess you didn't watch 2005-2010 then did you? He was always compared to Cena in terms of starpower do not start taking that away from aguy who's been a prominent figure since 2005 and feuded with many top stars like Undertaker, Edge, HHH, Eddie Guerrero, Rey Mysterio, Chris Jericho, Shawn Michaels, John Cena, and i'm sure i'm missing more.


Kane feuded with all of those names mentioned. They compared Del Rio to Bret Hart, didn't make it an accurate comparison. Batista is not in John Cena's league in terms of 'star power', not even close. Anybody who says otherwise has no idea what they're talking about.

People like the idea of Batista. In reality, he's just another guy who they put in the main event scene for a few years. He doesn't have many good matches, he doesn't cut many good promos, he's never made anybody and he has no iconic merchandise, catchphrase or anything uniquely marketable.


----------



## 619Animal (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Did you consider Batista's return to be underwhelming?*



Roho said:


> Let me get this straight...
> 
> Batista is only below Austin/Rock/Hogan in the professional wrestling universe?
> 
> ...


 His booking says otherwise, Batista has always been higher up the card than guys like Orton, Punk, Jericho, Eddie, and Big Show you may need to watch 2005-2010 again to see that. I never suggested Batista is bigger than Cena, but around that caliber they were compared throughout 2005 did you forget that year? I can't comment on Savage, Flair, Warrior, or Bret since I started in 2000, but he's easily above HHH and Angle, Batista was the main guy at one point whereas HHH and Angle were never treated as such. HBK and Taker is debateable but I am talking about from year 2000 until now, so HBK from 2000 to now was not treated like how Batista was as the main guy. 2005 was a monumental year for both Batista and Cena, you cannot deny how huge they became since then.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Deptford said:


> dude Batista looked good as fuck. He upgraded his look from 2010 and is actually wearing more expensive things so all these haters can't say shit.
> He has money. He chooses to wear real clothes. Deal with it.
> although I am not a fan of the tight pants either for what it's worth.
> 
> He didn't fail because he looked like a douche. He didn't fail because he doesn't have charisma. He failed because the segment was a clusterfuck and Randy should've came out afterwards.


"Real clothes"


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Did you consider Batista's return to be underwhelming?*



JAROTO said:


> I don't care about Batista at all. It pisses me off he is treated like if he was a huge star. Honestly he never was.


Oh, here we go. 

Did anyone else already state why this statement is indeed bull shit so I don't have to, or?


----------



## 619Animal (Oct 20, 2007)

Murph said:


> Kane feuded with all of those names mentioned. They compared Del Rio to Bret Hart, didn't make it an accurate comparison. Batista is not in John Cena's league in terms of 'star power', not even close. Anybody who says otherwise has no idea what they're talking about.
> 
> People like the idea of Batista. In reality, he's just another guy who they put in the main event scene for a few years. He doesn't have many good matches, he doesn't cut many good promos, he's never made anybody and he has no iconic merchandise, catchphrase or anything uniquely marketable.


 John Cena is higher, but Batista is around him is what I am saying, 2005 certainly showed this, did you not watch 2005, you act like Batista is some random midcard act whereas Cena is light years above when that's not the case. John Cena is slightly above but its not as drastic as you claim, again watch the booking from 2005 and onward. Cena and Batista were on magazine covers and video game covers together, at the time they were on the same realm of level. All you have to do is rewatch 2005, Batista goes over HHH, and Cena goes over JBL and thus their stardom began.


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

619Animal said:


> John Cena is higher, but Batista is around him is what I am saying, 2005 certainly showed this, did you not watch 2005, you act like Batista is some random midcard act whereas Cena is light years above when that's not the case. John Cena is slightly above but its not as drastic as you claim, again watch the booking from 2005 and onward. Cena and Batista were on magazine covers and video game covers together, at the time they were on the same realm of level. All you have to do is rewatch 2005, Batista goes over HHH, and Cena goes over JBL and thus their stardom began.


But...it's not 2005. You have to know this?

Cena went on to become a much, much, much bigger name and brand than Batista. Just look at the sales of every tshirt Cena has released since then- they've all sold huge numbers. When Batista went away in 2010, what did he even do? B-movies? Some random MMA fight against some fat guy nobody knows? Nobody cared. In 2005, both had potential to become huge stars. Cena fulfilled that potential. Batista had a decent run for a guy with the lack of skills like himself, but he is not a huge star. He is not on the same tier as Cena or Lesnar, the two biggest draws they have today.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I thought it was hilarious. He walked out looking like a total douche, did his machine gun, shook the ropes and looked even more douchey. Then when he mentioned headlining Mania, the awkward silence from the crowd was too good.


----------



## 619Animal (Oct 20, 2007)

Murph said:


> But...it's not 2005. You have to know this?
> 
> Cena went on to become a much, much, much bigger name and brand than Batista. Just look at the sales of every tshirt Cena has released since then- they've all sold huge numbers. When Batista went away in 2010, what did he even do? B-movies? Some random MMA fight against some fat guy nobody knows? Nobody cared. In 2005, both had potential to become huge stars. Cena fulfilled that potential. Batista had a decent run for a guy with the lack of skills like himself, but he is not a huge star. He is not on the same tier as Cena or Lesnar, the two biggest draws they have today.


 Well we are talking about respective wrestling careers so I don't care about what B-movies and the MMA fight(which he did to cross off his list of things he wanted to do) Batista did considering we are talking about wrestling careers. Batista is a major star, and that fact cannot be denied just because a detractor says so. If you don't like him that's cool but you cannot ignore his wrestling success and claim that he's not a huge star when in fact he is. Batista didn't need some corny catchphrase his stage presence and intensity made him badass and people reacted to that. Batista was the man, he represented being a legit macho badass.

Here's an analogy for you, just because Michael Jordan is the best NBA player in history, doesn't take away the success of Durant, Pierce, Wade, James, Bryant, Iverson, and among other major players of the NBA. Batista is a major name in the wrestling industry he cemented his name and will indeed be a future hall of famer deal with it.


----------



## JericholicY2J (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: Did you consider Batista's return to be underwhelming?*

It was great to see Batista return to the WWE. It shakes things up a little bit and makes for some interesting confrontations that could very well happen. I would've wanted Batista to make a run in during a Cena or Orton match and just completely demolish them because to be honest all we saw was a few words spoken to Orton then an attack on ADR. Pretty underwhelming for a return. I really hope Brock vs Batista happens at Mania. It could very well happen, at the Rumble! MAKE IT HAPPEN WWE!


----------



## wonder goat (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: Did you consider Batista's return to be underwhelming?*

I thought it was underwhelming, yeah. I wouldn't say his return has been a total bust. It's too early to say that. I really hope he doesn't win the rumble though. For him to come back and win it after being gone for almost four years while you've had guys working their asses off week after week would just really bother me. John Cena deserves to win the rumble more than Batista.


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

But none of the names you mentioned are as big a name as Michael Jordan. You've just proved my point. David Beckham is the most famous football player on the planet, and was for the last 15 years. Was he as good as countless other players? Fuck no. But he was the biggest name. Batista is not the big name you seem to think he is. In the grand scheme of things, he's just another guy. I completely stick by what I said, he is no bigger than Kane, Steiner or Yokozuna. They are names on the same level as Batista.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I like Batista and I really do think that, had he been in Cena's position he could have been relatively big to a degree that would rival present-day Cena's... but he's not, and never was, THAT big of a deal. He was the A player on the B brand for the majority of his career. A big name for sure but a big enough name to come back to main event the biggest Wrestlemania of all time as a 'part-timer'? Not a chance. And he's certainly not as big as the Rock; at least that one was obviously more understandable. Batista/Orton or Batista/Lesnar would be a big match but it should not be the main event or even above the main event and Undertaker/Cena/Hogan/whoever match at Wrestlemania 30. 

And yeah his outfit did sorta make him look like a douche. Like I half expected him to act like Hollywood Batista or whatever you want to call it, his heel persona right before he left. Suit and tie would've been fine.


----------



## 619Animal (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Did you consider Batista's return to be underwhelming?*



RyanPelley said:


> I thought it was hilarious. He walked out looking like a total douche, did his machine gun, shook the ropes and looked even more douchey. Then when he mentioned headlining Mania, the awkward silence from the crowd was too good.


 What makes him look douchey for doing things he was known for? Watching his recent interviews he comes off humble and grateful, how does clothes make a person seem like a douche? I just don't follow that


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: Did you consider Batista's return to be underwhelming?*

It wasn't underwhelming. It was exactly the kind of pop he was always going to get. Lukewarm. Not sure why people expected more- it was Batista, not Brock Lesnar.


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: Did you consider Batista's return to be underwhelming?*

Very underwhelming yes. Batista never was a huge star so I don't know why they treated him coming back as if it was the Rock coming back. Announcing it a month in advance ruined it anyway, but when HHH is out there and says welcome back *insert name of guy returning* it's stupid. Their music should hit when you don't expect it. Batista didn't look too good either.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

619Animal said:


> What makes him look douchey for doing things he was known for? Watching his recent interviews he comes off humble and grateful, how does clothes make a person seem like a douche? I just don't follow that


Relax animal. I didn't say he seemed douchey. He seems like a nice fellow. It's a matter of opinion that he looked ridiculous. Anyone wearing clothes so tight that they are moving awkwardly will look bad, not just Batista.


----------



## 619Animal (Oct 20, 2007)

Murph said:


> But none of the names you mentioned are as big a name as Michael Jordan. You've just proved my point. David Beckham is the most famous football player on the planet, and was for the last 15 years. Was he as good as countless other players? Fuck no. But he was the biggest name. Batista is not the big name you seem to think he is. In the grand scheme of things, he's just another guy. I completely stick by what I said, he is no bigger than Kane, Steiner or Yokozuna. They are names on the same level as Batista.


 No I didn't, Michael Jordan being the biggest name doesn't mean the aforementioned others aren't big names THAT was my point. Things in life aren't just black and white, there are gray areas. Kane and Steiner never carried a show or was a prominent figure like Batista was, no knock to them they have successful careers but Batista is definately bigger than those 2 for sure. Again the booking suggests otherwise, you act like he's so lowly when he certainly wasn't treated that way.

Guys like Jeff Hardy, Kurt Angle, RVD, Chris Jericho, Edge, and Booker T were major wrestling names, so Batista is easily a major name. You have to come to grips to know what major names are. Guys who compete in the Upper Mid-Card to Main Event are big names. Batista never fell below Upper-Midcard since his 2002 debut. Again if you don't like him that's fine but do not take away his accomplishments and what he contributed to WWE just because of your blind hate for him and his return on Monday. You can't erase 2002-2010 material from that.


----------



## 619Animal (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Did you consider Batista's return to be underwhelming?*



Murph said:


> It wasn't underwhelming. It was exactly the kind of pop he was always going to get. Lukewarm. Not sure why people expected more- it was Batista, not Brock Lesnar.


 Do you know what Lukewarm means? I'm sure he wouldn't have gotten those "BAAH-TI-STAAH" chants if it was lukewarm, that's just real silly. So what he's not Brock Lesnar, that's not a knock to the guy at all. Brock is the best powerhouse, doesn't mean Batista, Kane, Taker, and Umaga weren't formidable ones as well. Why are you so linear? Like there can only be ONE of everything, like it can only be black or white?


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

The problem with Batista returning is two things. One, announcing his return a month ago ruined all shock value and ruined the "Return moment". Two, Batista was a star back during his stint in the WWE, but he didn't have the star power and lasting appeal that Stone Cold, The Rock, and HBK have to to still be relevant to the WWE despite not being in the ring for so long. When Batista came back, it was mostly like "Oh Batista, I remember that guy." compared to "Holy shiiiiiit! It's The Rock/HBK/Stone Cold!"


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

PacoAwesome said:


> The problem with Batista returning is two things. One, announcing his return a month ago ruined all shock value and ruined the "Return moment". Two, Batista was a star back during his stint in the WWE, but he didn't have the star power and lasting appeal that Stone Cold, The Rock, and *HBK* have to to still be relevant to the WWE despite not being in the ring for so long. When Batista came back, it was mostly like "Oh Batista, I remember that guy." compared to "Holy shiiiiiit! It's The Rock/HBK/Stone Cold!"


You know he's a bigger star than Shawn, right?

I couldn't careless about things of that nature but Batista was a pretty big star.

I don't know why some of you are pretending he's not.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

That and booking him with vignettes and a lame return one week before Rumble and then saying "I am winning the Rumble and going for the WWE Title..."

Batista can be back, he can be fine, add a little power to Rumble, EC and have a nice WM match. To potentially be contractually obligated to give him
a Rumble win based on showing up on the go home show to Rumble is insanity.

They have their new moneymaker in Bryan if they opened their damn eyes and gave him a good push from now until SummerSlam.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Seven said:


> You know he's a bigger star than Shawn, right?
> 
> I couldn't careless about things of that nature but Batista was a pretty big star.
> 
> I don't know why some of you are pretending he's not.


Because in this current era of WWE, Bata isn't anywhere the star he used to be. HBK is a bigger star as he is considered one of the greatest of all time by almost everyone important in the WWE. Batista is never regarded like that. He was a top star during his run and that is it. He never made an everlasting impact like Hogan, Rock, Austin and HBK did.


----------



## RebelArch86 (Apr 23, 2013)

Murph said:


> Kane feuded with all of those names mentioned. They compared Del Rio to Bret Hart, didn't make it an accurate comparison. Batista is not in John Cena's league in terms of 'star power', not even close. Anybody who says otherwise has no idea what they're talking about.
> 
> People like the idea of Batista. In reality, he's just another guy who they put in the main event scene for a few years. He doesn't have many good matches, he doesn't cut many good promos, he's never made anybody and he has no iconic merchandise, catchphrase or anything uniquely marketable.


Quote for truth. He was a big guy they decided to push. He never got over. He was never a face or a goat or legend. 

I never even heard of him while he was wrestling but new who Cena was, heard Edge and Hardy got big, new Lesnar, even Shelton Benjamin, and Lashley, and funny thing is when I went to catch back up on the years I wasn't interested in WWE I never discovered him bc he wasn't in one meaningful storyline or top rated match I needed to


----------



## mvpsuperstar (Jan 24, 2006)

^^^The fans started to push for Batista in the main event in the Fall of 2004. Its not an opinion, its fact. He was also in one of the most profitable & biggest feuds post Attitude Era with Triple H. Their HIAC finale at Vengeance drew 429,000 buys according to 
http://www.cagematch.net/?id=1&nr=2917

The viewership for RAW is a statement to Batista's popularity (over 5.2 million watched his return compared to the 4.3 that watched the main event not to mention the overall average increased nearly 500,000 from the previous week). The guy can draw, I just wish he would go back to the cool badass that left Evolution rather than the quiet beast from 2007-2009.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Seven said:


> You know he's a bigger star than Shawn, right?
> 
> I couldn't careless about things of that nature but Batista was a pretty big star.
> 
> I don't know why some of you are pretending he's not.


How is Batista bigger than HBK? Batista spent most of his career on Smackdown. He was really big in 2005 but they decided to go with Cena over him. He's just another second top face during the Cena era. No different than Orton, Edge or Punk.


----------



## RebelArch86 (Apr 23, 2013)

*Re: Did you consider Batista's return to be underwhelming?*



Roho said:


> Let me get this straight...
> 
> Batista is only below Austin/Rock/Hogan in the professional wrestling universe?
> 
> ...


Some of you big guy marks are nuts. I'm quoting the only sane man in this forum. Anyone suggesting batista belongs anywhere in the top tier of wrestling legends is insulting the history of pro wrestling and embarrassing their knowledge. 

He was a top guy of a b show during WWEs worst run when it was losing its audience and ROH and TNA were growing.

First you have the faces hogan, rock, Austin, HBK, Bret, flair, sting, Andre, sammartino, londos, thesz, cena
Then you have the greats that supported them HHH, taker, race, Rhodes, angle, punk, Eddie, savage, Jericho, pipper, dibiasse

Batista was never a face and is not a great so there's no reason for him to remember or his work to be rewatched.

He is below Nash and Hall, big guys that had a long run just below the top, some name recognition, and was never a true top player, except hall and Nash are actually more important to wrestling history.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

#Mark said:


> How is Batista bigger than HBK? Batista spent most of his career on Smackdown. He was really big in 2005 but they decided to go with Cena over him. He's just another second top face during the Cena era. No different than Orton, Edge or Punk.


Just ignore them, they clearly don't have a clue on what they're saying it's not even worth it. 

HBK was face of the company going up against Hulk fucking Hogans heel turn creating a boom period starting The greatest stable of all time. Put Batista in that situation and see what happens lol. 

Batista won't keep up numbers like this it's rather obvious. His overall legacy doesn't even come remotely close to Shawns.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

batista is no bigger a star than sheamus when he was a babyface and in the heavyweight title scene during 2012


----------



## mvpsuperstar (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: Did you consider Batista's return to be underwhelming?*



RebelArch86 said:


> Some of you big guy marks are nuts. I'm quoting the only sane man in this forum. Anyone suggesting batista belongs anywhere in the top tier of wrestling legends is insulting the history of pro wrestling and embarrassing their knowledge.
> 
> He was a top guy of a b show during WWEs worst run when it was losing its audience and ROH and TNA were growing.
> 
> ...


Your argument is too flawed. Batista WAS a face for the majority of his run and was booked as Cena's equal (mentioned in the build to SS 2008 & WM 26). He actually was the #1 star in 2005 then lost that status during his injury. Dave Meltzer was quoted as saying Batista was the biggest draw in the overseas markets. If you read about why they decided to switch Batista & Cena brands, according to Batista's book it's because Vince claims that both started off beating the top heels on their brand and the rest of the competition would seem like a down grade. No one is saying Batista is one of the elite wrestlers, we are just talking about his draw power.


----------



## Godofgods (Jan 14, 2014)

Seven said:


> You know he's a bigger star than Shawn, right?


:lmao
no ones a bigger star then shawn'


----------



## 619Animal (Oct 20, 2007)

squeelbitch said:


> batista is no bigger a star than sheamus when he was a babyface and in the heavyweight title scene during 2012


 This is so laughable on so many levels. Sheamus is no where near Orton's level let alone Batista. Hell, Kane mentions something along the lines of, "the caliber of Batista" this past Monday, Sheamus will never get that. Eddie Guerrero, Edge, Mysterio, Flair give Batista much praise for his amazing ability to tell a story in the ring certainly these guys no alot more than you internet geeks that fap over ROH people.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Did you consider Batista's return to be underwhelming?*



619Animal said:


> Of course its going to piss you off if you are not a fan of his but the fact is that he is a huge star, he's been a huge star since 2005 and had memorable moments and saved SmackDown as the top guy there. He was comparable to Cena in 2005 with them both rising from midcard status to main eventers and now all the detractors want to come in full force and claim he's not? Phsssh please.


He is a star...but not a huge star. And it's not a guy who deserves to win two Rumbles and main event two WrestleManias. I'm not a fan of him, but I don't hate him either. I'm just saying he isn't the Rock to have him take his place as the "big return" and get him in the WM30 main event...just because he is back. He doesn't fit in that place.

You say Cena and him were huge in 2005...Bryan is already more over than both combined in those days. It's Bryan's moment and I'm not a fan of him either. It's about doing the right thing. Make justice.

If I knew Batista winning the titles was the planned celebration for WM30, I wouldn't have bought my WM tickets.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Even if you say Batista isn't all that, he's still a use him now kind of guy given his age. This is probably his last run.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

619Animal said:


> This is so laughable on so many levels. Sheamus is no where near Orton's level let alone Batista. Hell, Kane mentions something along the lines of, "the caliber of Batista" this past Monday, Sheamus will never get that. Eddie Guerrero, Edge, Mysterio, Flair give Batista much praise for his amazing ability to tell a story in the ring certainly these guys no alot more than you internet geeks that fap over ROH people.


so now anyone that doesn't like batista is automatically an internet geek that only loves indy wrestlers(yawn), funnily enough i don't even watch independent wrestling u thick fuck.


----------



## mvpsuperstar (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: Did you consider Batista's return to be underwhelming?*



JAROTO said:


> He is a star...but not a huge star. And it's not a guy who deserves to win two Rumbles and main event two WrestleManias. I'm not a fan of him, but I don't hate him either. I'm just saying he isn't the Rock to have him take his place as the "big return" and get him in the WM30 main event...just because he is back. He doesn't fit in that place.
> 
> *You say Cena and him were huge in 2005...Bryan is already more over than both combined in those days.* It's Bryan's moment and I'm not a fan of him either. It's about doing the right thing. Make justice.
> 
> If I knew Batista winning the titles was the planned celebration for WM30, I wouldn't have bought my WM tickets.


That is debatable. Cena & Batista were monster draws in 2005 that got tremendous ovations. Bryan is extremely hot right now but the "Yes taunt/chant" is even more over than DBry (a MSU student can get the Yes chants to rock arenas). I also agree its Bryan's time...eventually. His program with Orton did not do good business so it will likely be after Mania when Orton's out of the title picture when Bryan gets his next shot.


----------



## RebelArch86 (Apr 23, 2013)

*Re: Did you consider Batista's return to be underwhelming?*



mvpsuperstar said:


> Your argument is too flawed. Batista WAS a face for the majority of his run and was booked as Cena's equal (mentioned in the build to SS 2008 & WM 26). He actually was the #1 star in 2005 then lost that status during his injury. Dave Meltzer was quoted as saying Batista was the biggest draw in the overseas markets. If you read about why they decided to switch Batista & Cena brands, according to Batista's book it's because Vince claims that both started off beating the top heels on their brand and the rest of the competition would seem like a down grade. No one is saying Batista is one of the elite wrestlers, we are just talking about his draw power.


If you pay attention the names a listed I'm talking about face of the company, not being a good guy.

Best comparison is just below hall and Nash a long run near the top but other guys being more important.


----------



## mvpsuperstar (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: Did you consider Batista's return to be underwhelming?*



RebelArch86 said:


> If you pay attention the names a listed I'm talking about face of the company, not being a good guy.
> 
> Best comparison is just below hall and Nash a long run near the top but other guys being more important.


He was WWE's 2nd biggest asset for 4 years (their main star in 2005). How many guys were more important than Batista since 2005? Undertaker, HBK & HHH were 2nd teir helping put over Batista & Cena while feuding with who WWE thought would be the next crop of main eventers (Kennedy, MVP, Umaga, Legacy & etc). Edge was valuable as a heel champion and Orton could bounce in & out of the title picture. Business has been in decline since 2010 but Punk in 2011 was huge & Bryan can be a big draw with right booking since he became white hot. I just do not see how anyone can claim Batista was not really important..


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

in what universe is kane as big of a star as batista? and now bryan is more over than cena and batista combined in 05? :lmao


----------



## RebelArch86 (Apr 23, 2013)

*Re: Did you consider Batista's return to be underwhelming?*



mvpsuperstar said:


> He was WWE's 2nd biggest asset for 4 years (their main star in 2005). How many guys were more important than Batista since 2005? Undertaker, HBK & HHH were 2nd teir helping put over Batista & Cena while feuding with who WWE thought would be the next crop of main eventers (Kennedy, MVP, Umaga, Legacy & etc). Edge was valuable as a heel champion and Orton could bounce in & out of the title picture. Business has been in decline since 2010 but Punk in 2011 was huge & Bryan can be a big draw with right booking since he became white hot. I just do not see how anyone can claim Batista was not really important..


The old guys put over the young guys it doesn't suddenly make them bigger stars. Is warrior a bigger star than hogan? Cena bigger than rock? Is kofi all of sudden on the same level as Orton?

Batista is a recognizable name, nothing more than that. I don't no where this insane idea came from once his return was announced that he belongs in the pantheon of wrestling stars.


----------



## mvpsuperstar (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: Did you consider Batista's return to be underwhelming?*



RebelArch86 said:


> The old guys put over the young guys it doesn't suddenly make them bigger stars. Is warrior a bigger star than hogan? Cena bigger than rock? Is kofi all of sudden on the same level as Orton?
> 
> Batista is a recognizable name, nothing more than that. I don't no where this insane idea came from once his return was announced that he belongs in the pantheon of wrestling stars.


Batista & Cena were bigger draws than Undertaker, HBK & HHH from 2005-2010. It does not mean they are better, they were just huge draws. Cena meant more to RAW than HHH did & Batista was more important to SD than Taker. That is why they were both protected. Ratings, viewership & buyrates prove Batista's star power. Your opinion is casting shade on facts.

Did you seriously mention a fluke Kofi win over Orton with Hogan vs Warrior & Cena vs. Rock?!


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

Batista is definitely a draw, I would be a fool to say otherwise.

But to give him the Rumble win now is nothing short of stupid. He doesn't need it and he doesn't need the title. Book him in a marquee match with Lesnar or something. I don't see how Batista vs Orton is going to draw buys. It's a storyline with no real hook other than 'Orton can't win because he's a chickenshit heel and Batista is a big strong guy. Look at the strength on Batista, BAH GAWD!' 

And sure, some people will pay to see Orton get his comeuppance at last and some people will pay to see Batista compete at WM again and win the world title. But you can still do that and more by having Batista face someone like Lesnar, and have Orton get his comeuppance against Bryan instead or something like that. The only difference is Batista doesn't win the title, but he doesn't need it, while Bryan really does.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SPCDRI said:


> That and booking him with vignettes and a lame return one week before Rumble and then saying "I am winning the Rumble and going for the WWE Title..."
> 
> Batista can be back, he can be fine, add a little power to Rumble, EC and have a nice WM match. To potentially be contractually obligated to give him
> a Rumble win based on showing up on the go home show to Rumble is insanity.
> ...


Exactly they could make a great storyline where DB wins the RR then beats the chosen one in Orton. Then HHH does everything he can to try and take away the title from DB but he just can't, so Batista is the new chosen one and HHH helps him beat DB at SS to get the title, which then could turn into a HHH vs DB feud to set up a match for a PPV after that.

The WWE needs to stop luring has beens back by saying they will get a RR win or a title run. Tehhy should come back to help put over the new talent like DB, Punk, Ziggler, etc etc.

Jericho is the only former star that does it right


----------



## mvpsuperstar (Jan 24, 2006)

Kamaria said:


> Batista is definitely a draw, I would be a fool to say otherwise.
> 
> But to give him the Rumble win now is nothing short of stupid. He doesn't need it and he doesn't need the title. Book him in a marquee match with Lesnar or something. I don't see how Batista vs Orton is going to draw buys. It's a storyline with no real hook other than 'Orton can't win because he's a chickenshit heel and Batista is a big strong guy. Look at the strength on Batista, BAH GAWD!'
> 
> And sure, some people will pay to see Orton get his comeuppance at last and some people will pay to see Batista compete at WM again and win the world title. But you can still do that and more by having Batista face someone like Lesnar, and have Orton get his comeuppance against Bryan instead or something like that. The only difference is Batista doesn't win the title, but he doesn't need it, while Bryan really does.


Honestly, there is more money in Lesnar/Batista anyway and it does not need the belt to help sell it.


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

SPCDRI said:


> They have their new moneymaker in Bryan if they opened their damn eyes and gave him a good push from now until SummerSlam.


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> in what universe is kane as big of a star as batista? and now bryan is more over than cena and batista combined in 05? :lmao


The forum has gone off the deep end, no point in arguing with the bullshit we read .


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Dave Bautista ‏@DaveBautista 3h 
Just wanted to thank everyone who supported my return. I missed you guys!! All you other negative Smarks can suck my balls! Haha!!! #onelife


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

checkcola said:


> Dave Bautista ‏@DaveBautista 3h
> Just wanted to thank everyone who supported my return. I missed you guys!! All you other negative Smarks can suck my balls! Haha!!! #onelife


:lmao

Skinny jeans, and now this..(if he actually wrote it)

Dat Maturity.

Regardless Kevin Nash would be proud of that tweet.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

fulcizombie said:


> The forum has gone off the deep end, no point in arguing with the bullshit we read .


Not any more absurd then people saying Batista is a top tier guy ahead of Shawn, Bret, and Hunter when he spent his entire career on Smackdown or the people saying he's a bigger draw then Cena..


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

#Mark said:


> Not any more absurd then people saying Batista is a top tier guy ahead of Shawn, Bret, and Hunter when he spent his entire career on Smackdown or the people saying he's a bigger draw then Cena..


Bret and HBK were never really successful , they might have been great performers but they were were ever THE guys , THE draws . Batista wasn't just in the b show , he carried the b show on his back something that nobody has managed to do since and it's well known that USA network was pressuring the wwe to put him on raw. Cena has only been a draw when it comes to selling merchandise to kids. In the context of the wwe of course he is bigger than Batista but his star power stops there . Batista actually managed , beyond all expectations, to land an acting career in Hollywood and the guy isn't even a good actor, that speaks volumes about his presence and charisma . Now he is more valuable to the wwe than he has ever been and that's why the wwe presented him as big star because , at least compared to the current wwe roster, he is . As for the obsession with age ,that's just so something young people have , Batista is only 44 and he doesn't look old or washed up . For a casual viewer he looked great in his return on raw yet people here criticize his...jeans . He definitely looked a lot better than Daniel Bryan (who is not only a midget but doesn't even have a good physique plus his face is grotesque) or , even worse, CMpunk . he might not be the rock , nobody is , but he is hot right now and will be even hotter when the marketing of GOTG goes in full force .


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

fulcizombie said:


> *Bret and HBK were never really successful , they might have been great performers but they were were ever THE guys , THE draws *. Batista wasn't just in the b show , he carried the b show on his back something that nobody has managed to do since and it's well known that USA network was pressuring the wwe to put him on raw. Cena has only been a draw when it comes to selling merchandise to kids. In the context of the wwe of course he is bigger than Batista but his star power stops there . Batista actually managed , beyond all expectations, to land an acting career in Hollywood and the guy isn't even a good actor, that speaks volumes about his presence and charisma . Now he is more valuable to the wwe than he has ever been and that's why the wwe presented him as big star because , at least compared to the current wwe roster, he is . As for the obsession with age ,that's just so something young people have , Batista is only 44 and he doesn't look old or washed up . For a casual viewer he looked great in his return on raw yet people here criticize his...jeans . He definitely looked a lot better than Daniel Bryan (who is not only a midget but doesn't even have a good physique plus his face is grotesque) or , even worse, CMpunk . he might not be the rock , nobody is , but he is hot right now and will be even hotter when the marketing of GOTG goes in full force .


Then who was ?

WWF was at a time where they were going against WCW and NWO storyline running hot in 1996...they were the biggest stars in WWF from up until WWF gave Austin his push.

Bret Hart,HBK,The Undertaker were the only reasons to watch WWF for a good 2 year period. I would call them draws...


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

Bret Hart and Shawn Michaels were draws for WWF at a time when the company was in decline, and were both positioned as 'the man'. Batista was the number-two star (behind Undertaker) on the number two brand in the mid 2000s. Batista's STORYLINE with Triple H in 2005 worked well. He himself was not ever a big draw or big star.

Deal with it :hayley2


----------



## iwc_expert (Apr 8, 2013)

checkcola said:


> Dave Bautista ‏@DaveBautista 3h
> Just wanted to thank everyone who supported my return. I missed you guys!! All you other negative Smarks can suck my balls! Haha!!! #onelife


:lmao


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

Murph said:


> Bret Hart and Shawn Michaels were draws for WWF at a time when the company was in decline, and were both positioned as 'the man'. Batista was the number-two star (behind Undertaker) on the number two brand in the mid 2000s. Batista's STORYLINE with Triple H in 2005 worked well. He himself was not ever a big draw or big star.
> 
> Deal with it :hayley2


Deal with what exactly ? The guy managed to make a career outside the wwe and now the wwe has rolled the red carpet for his return .


----------



## 619Animal (Oct 20, 2007)

squeelbitch said:


> so now anyone that doesn't like batista is automatically an internet geek that only loves indy wrestlers(yawn), funnily enough i don't even watch independent wrestling u thick fuck.


 I was speaking about the community in general, not just pointing at you. I don't care if you don't like him that's my point, but to be that absurd because you do detest him by claiming he's on Sheamus' level is crazy talk. Sheamus doesn't have near the memorable moments and backstory history like Batista. Batista career was a story unlike Sheamus. Batista is a much bigger deal than Sheamus.


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

fulcizombie said:


> Deal with what exactly ? The guy managed to make a career outside the wwe and now the wwe has rolled the red carpet for his return .


The fact that he's nowhere the 'star' you and others are falsely claiming he is.


----------



## 619Animal (Oct 20, 2007)

D


Murph said:


> The fact that he's nowhere the 'star' you and others are falsely claiming he is.


 Dude just let it go, statistics show that he is draw and has a fanbase, he carried Smackdown along with Mysterio and Undertaker. He's been many major angles and he cemented his name. If guys like RVD, Edge, Jericho, Mysterio, Angle, Orton, are major names than surely a guy like Batista is major player in WWE. Say what you want about the guy's ability, but the man charisma, presence, intensity, and power is what brought him to the dance. If they used a guy like Snitsky in his place do you honestly believe he would have made it? No, quit acting like the guy had no positives to him. Sure hes no technician but he was meant for power so he excels there. Don't like him cool, don't take away his accomplishments. The guy works hard and if you read his book and dvd you'll see what other wrestlers who know more than you had to say in regards to Big Dave.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

checkcola said:


> Dave Bautista ‏@DaveBautista 3h
> Just wanted to thank everyone who supported my return. I missed you guys!! All you other negative Smarks can suck my balls! Haha!!! #onelife


So insecure.


----------



## webb_dustin (Apr 10, 2012)

Murph said:


> The fact that he's nowhere the 'star' you and others are falsely claiming he is.


He's not Rock/Austin level, but he was a top guy for a long time, and was far from being as boring as others claim. Plus he has what I would consider the second best transition to film the Rock being the top wrestler/actor in my mind. I mean he is in a Marvel movie this year.


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

619Animal said:


> D
> 
> Dude just let it go, *statistics show that he is draw and has a fanbase*, he carried Smackdown along with Mysterio and Undertaker. He's been many major angles and he cemented his name. If guys like RVD, Edge, Jericho, Mysterio, Angle, Orton, are major names than surely a guy like Batista is major player in WWE. Say what you want about the guy's ability, but the man charisma, presence, intensity, and power is what brought him to the dance. If they used a guy like Snitsky in his place do you honestly believe he would have made it? No, quit acting like the guy had no positives to him. Sure hes no technician but he was meant for power so he excels there. Don't like him cool, don't take away his accomplishments. The guy works hard and if you read his book and dvd you'll see what other wrestlers who know more than you had to say in regards to Big Dave.


No they don't. Nothing about him is iconic or particularly unique, even. He is on par with RVD agreed- just as he is with Kane, Yokozuna, Steiner and Sid. They were all big in their day, had profile feuds and matches like Batista. They're relatively big stars in wrestling history- but in the grand scheme of things, they are not huge stars. They aren't recognised outwith long-term wrestling fans. You seem to be putting him alongside Cena, Brock, Rock, which is wrong. He is not as big as them. In 2005, he had potential to be really big- but he hit a level, then plateaued. There is no denying it.


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

Murph said:


> No they don't. Nothing about him is iconic or particularly unique, even. He is on par with RVD agreed- just as he is with Kane, Yokozuna, Steiner and Sid. They were all big in their day, had profile feuds and matches like Batista. They're relatively big stars in wrestling history- but in the grand scheme of things, they are not huge stars. They aren't recognised outwith long-term wrestling fans. You seem to be putting him alongside Cena, Brock, Rock, which is wrong. He is not as big as them. In 2005, he had potential to be really big- but he hit a level, then plateaued. There is no denying it.


I didn't know that guys like Yokozuna, Steiner , Sid and RVD actually made it outside the wrestling business. Maybe Vince should try and bring Sid and Steiner back instead of Batista


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Murph said:


> The fact that he's nowhere the 'star' you and others are falsely claiming he is.


If he is not already him being in Guardians of the Galaxy and a future Avengers film is huge.


----------



## ScottishJobber (Aug 23, 2013)

Batista's return is very important.

1. Too many indy guys think they can cut it.
2. This forum will be full of bitches crying.
3. #dealwithit :batista4


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

checkcola said:


> Dave Bautista ‏@DaveBautista 3h
> Just wanted to thank everyone who supported my return. I missed you guys!! All you other negative Smarks can suck my balls! Haha!!! #onelife


Lol. 

I'm surprised he actually has any given how skinny those jeans were.


----------



## Odo (Jun 9, 2013)

I don't even like the guy but he is a legit star, don't see how anyone can argue the contrary


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Never been a fan of Batista, like many stars in the Ruthless Aggression Era to be honest. God knows why that era had such a negative effect on me 

Batista's return I found very lackluster though, even the crowd didn't pop as much as I thought they would. Maybe they forgot who he was already. But I do await to see if he has some interesting things planned and his feuds with new stars should be interesting to see, here's hoping hes come back to give some rubs to the new guys...


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

At that tweet. He needs to get in a twitter back-and-forth with Ryback.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

I don't see how they can really market him as the "animal" anymore as he is pretty much the same size if not smaller in mass than the Rock is now.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Arthurgos said:


> If he is not already him being in Guardians of the Galaxy and a future Avengers film is huge.


What kind of role does he have in those movies? Is he the leading man in any of them?


----------



## Creme De La Creme (Aug 20, 2011)

Arcturus said:


> I don't see how they can really market him as the "animal" anymore as he is pretty much the same size if not smaller in mass than the Rock is now.


Lol... which is pretty freaking huge, bro. I don't understand why you think they would have any issues whatsoever with something like that.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

checkcola said:


> Dave Bautista ‏@DaveBautista 3h
> Just wanted to thank everyone who supported my return. I missed you guys!! All you other negative Smarks can suck my balls! Haha!!! #onelife


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

Reaper Jones said:


> What kind of role does he have in those movies? Is he the leading man in any of them?


His role in GTOG must be quite big , speaking as a marvel fan .


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

Murph said:


> No they don't. Nothing about him is iconic or particularly unique, even. He is on par with RVD agreed- just as he is with Kane, Yokozuna, Steiner and Sid. They were all big in their day, had profile feuds and matches like Batista. They're relatively big stars in wrestling history- but in the grand scheme of things, they are not huge stars. They aren't recognised outwith long-term wrestling fans. You seem to be putting him alongside Cena, Brock, Rock, which is wrong. He is not as big as them. In 2005, he had potential to be really big- but he hit a level, then plateaued. There is no denying it.


Seems to be you're just upset that he's such a big star and simply can't handle or cope with that reality. The man just popped the biggest rating Raw has had in over a year. Smarks overrate the starpower of Shawn Michaels and Undertaker when they've never been big draws and pulled the worst Wrestlemania buyrate in the Cena/Batista era when given the chance to headline.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Batista's ego is fragile as fuck judging by that tweet :lmao.


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

I like Batista but I hooe they don't go overboard with pushing him. 
Perhabs his match in WM could be with a young talent with potential like how Warrior fueded with Hunter. Warrior squashed Hunter but it still helped Hunter's career. Perhabs Batista could do the same with a young talent like Reigns or Caesaro


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Adam Cool said:


> I like Batista but I hooe they don't go overboard with pushing him.
> Perhabs his match in WM could be with a young talent with potential like how Warrior fueded with Hunter. Warrior squashed Hunter but it still helped Hunter's career. Perhabs Batista could do the same with a young talent like Reigns or Caesaro


1. They've already gone overboard with pushing him. 

2. Hunter would have been released in 1997 if it wasn't for the fact that he was best buds with HBK.


----------



## 619Animal (Oct 20, 2007)

M


Murph said:


> No they don't. Nothing about him is iconic or particularly unique, even. He is on par with RVD agreed- just as he is with Kane, Yokozuna, Steiner and Sid. They were all big in their day, had profile feuds and matches like Batista. They're relatively big stars in wrestling history- but in the grand scheme of things, they are not huge stars. They aren't recognised outwith long-term wrestling fans. You seem to be putting him alongside Cena, Brock, Rock, which is wrong. He is not as big as them. In 2005, he had potential to be really big- but he hit a level, then plateaued. There is no denying it.


 First can you use someone else other than Yokozuna, I wasnt around during his time so I can't judge, with Steiner I did't get to see enough of him, but seeing as he couldn't best HHHH in 2003 and he basically lost his feud to Test if I remember correctly. Batista is well above Steiner thats for sure. Also I didn't say Tista was on Rocks level. I said he's right BEHIND Cena, he was the number 2 guy during the Cena era, while Kane, taker, Jericho, Angle, Eddie, HBK, Edge were all on the roster.

I don't consider anyone on Rock's level other than Austin, and Hogan. So Rock above Cena, and Cena above Batista, and Batista above Orton and Orton above Big Show/Kane and etc.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

This dude is killing it. :lmao

1 for the haters, 1 for the smarks.



> Dave Bautista ‏@DaveBautista 52m
> Proud to be a part of the @NOH8Campaign .H8ers may join the negative Smarks in sucking my balls. #oneworld #NOH8


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Reaper Jones said:


> What kind of role does he have in those movies? Is he the leading man in any of them?


As of right now he's been in one Marvel movie. Anyone that says he is gonna be in more or an Avengers film doesn't know what they are talking about. I'll bet anything his character will be in contention for the fewest lines in the movie. 





fulcizombie said:


> His role in GTOG must be quite big , speaking as a marvel fan .


Oh so you've see the movie or read the script? An animated talking raccoon and tree-like creature have bigger roles in the film than him given the fact what actors are doing the voices for each.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

fulcizombie said:


> Deal with what exactly ? The guy managed to make a career outside the wwe and now the wwe has rolled the red carpet for his return .


Managed what career exactly? A Failed MMA career? A horrible acting career?

Here's his acting career

Episode of Smallville (2009)
Episode of Chuck (2010)
Wrong Side of Town (2010)- Straight to DVD (Rob Van Dam actually played the lead character)
House of the Rising Sun (2011)- Straight to DVD 
The Scorpion King 3 (2012)- Staight to DVD. Supporting role (equal to Kimbo Slice's role in the movie)
Man with the Iron Fists (2012)- Supporting Role 
Riddick (2013)- Supporting Role


Ya but the guy is a huge star and a big draw.


His bank account was probably getting low so he had to come back to the WWE.


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

JC00 said:


> As of right now he's been in one Marvel movie. Anyone that says he is gonna be in more or an Avengers film doesn't know what they are talking about. I'll bet anything his character will be in contention for the fewest lines in the movie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Drax the destroyer is a big role in the GOTG comic that the movie is based on, that's all I know . The fact that they have big actors doing the voices just shows how ambitious the project is , a project that Batista has a big role in .


----------



## JackToTheBone (Nov 22, 2009)

JC00 said:


> As of right now he's been in one Marvel movie. Anyone that says he is gonna be in more or an Avengers film doesn't know what they are talking about. I'll bet anything his character will be in contention for the fewest lines in the movie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


His character Drax The destroyer sole purpose is to kill the Villian at the end of The First Avenger film called Thanos. His character is a huge part of GOTG and will for sure have a bigger role than the Tree like creature voiced by Vin Disel who in the comics says the same line every time he talks. He will defenetly be on the Avengers and I expect some sort of confontation with The Hulk.

You can hate all you want but that role is Daves ticket to becoming a star in A list movies.

http://movies.yahoo.com/blogs/movie-news/15-breakout-stars-watch-2014-213625337.html

He makes 10 on the list of actors who could breakout and become big in 2014


----------



## JackToTheBone (Nov 22, 2009)

fulcizombie said:


> Drax the destroyer is a big role in the GOTG comic that the movie is based on, that's all I know . The fact that they have big actors doing the voices just shows how ambitious the project is , a project that Batista has a big role in .



People are crazy to think that role is a shit role with few lines . Batista is not voicing a CG character he is playing it and from what is talked about he did an amazing job in a huge role. I also expect him to get the call when they make the God Of War movie where he will really shine as I think that character is perfect for him to play.


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

The Caped Crusader said:


> *Seems to be you're just upset that he's such a big star *and simply can't handle or cope with that reality. The man just popped the biggest rating Raw has had in over a year. Smarks overrate the starpower of Shawn Michaels and Undertaker when they've never been big draws and pulled the worst Wrestlemania buyrate in the Cena/Batista era when given the chance to headline.


Should have just stopped reading here. I don't agree with this, there's nothing to show it as true. 'smarks' nothing, ask any casual fan who the bigger name is between The Undertaker or Batista and 99% will say Taker. Simple.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Why is he using industry lingo like "smark" publicly?

Just because kayfabe is dead doesn't mean that the entire roster should be permitted to drop trousers and pinch a hot
loaf on the grave every week. If anything, kayfabe needs to be taken even more seriously to get people to mark out now
that they know it is all fake, right?

Also, just because WWE is a business doesn't mean I want to be reminded that the company is a money drawing industry and not
a pure athletic competition. They are so flagrant and incessant with this and nobody really wants to hear it. All of these terms have
been fairly common in the past 2 years and for the life of me I don't know what the point of it is:

Draw, buy numbers, ratings, heel turns, babyface, the notion and the announcement that wrestlers
are playing characters, the notion of ranking wrestlers on an A to F scale on how much money they can make and not how
accomplished and gifted in the ring, repeated mentioning of "business" and that there could be something "best" for it financially
and not that the best wrestlers become champions, etc.

I'm sick of this. It is nauseating. How does this make wrestling better?


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

SPCDRI said:


> Why is he using industry lingo like "smark" publicly?
> 
> Just because kayfabe is dead doesn't mean that the entire roster should be permitted to drop trousers and pinch a hot
> loaf on the grave every week. If anything, kayfabe needs to be taken even more seriously to get people to mark out now
> ...


Who gives a shit? If the company really enforced kayfabe would it make peoples enjoyment better in some instances? possibly but it's virtually impossible to do in 2014 anyway.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

To fill in on this doubt that Drax is a small role. No, this role will suit Batista perfectly. He will have quite a few lines. The guy plays a major bad ass. He will be in an Avengers movie. I don't need to read the script to tell you that much. 

Not in Avengers 2, that's against Ultron. However, when the end game Avengers movie pops up when Thanos is involved, Drax will truly shine. 

Batista will become a bigger star. Believe that much, at least.


----------



## JackToTheBone (Nov 22, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rnAtqUp8y0g

thats a little look at his character in GOTG, Drax


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

JackToTheBone said:


> His character Drax The destroyer sole purpose is to kill the Villian at the end of The First Avenger film called Thanos. His character is a huge part of GOTG and will for sure have a bigger role than the Tree like creature voiced by Vin Disel who in the comics says the same line every time he talks. He will defenetly be on the Avengers and I expect some sort of confontation with The Hulk.
> 
> You can hate all you want but that role is Daves ticket to becoming a star in A list movies.
> 
> ...


well then if that's the case if i was vince i'll milk as much as i can out of batista. Let Bryan face HBK at wm and steal the show


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

SideburnGuru said:


> He will be in an Avengers movie. I don't need to read the script to tell you that much.
> 
> Not in Avengers 2, that's against Ultron. However, when the end game Avengers movie pops up when Thanos is involved, Drax will truly shine.


Link to source or STFU


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

JC00 said:


> Link to source or STFU


He doesn't need to link to a source. It's pretty damn obvious what Marvel is planning for the long-term. Most Marvel superheroes are going to be in the final Avengers against Thanos, and it's pretty much a guarantee Drax is there due to the fact that it's basically the entire purpose of his character. Guardians is going to be an important movie for Marvel in the final phase leading to that confrontation with Thanos.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

JC00 said:


> Link to source or STFU


GOTG have been mentioned to be incredibly important for Phase 3 of Marvel with Thanos and Avengers 3.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

JackToTheBone said:


> His character Drax The destroyer sole purpose is to kill the Villian at the end of The First Avenger film called Thanos. His character is a huge part of GOTG and will for sure have a bigger role than the Tree like creature voiced by Vin Disel who in the comics says the same line every time he talks. He will defenetly be on the Avengers and I expect some sort of confontation with The Hulk.
> 
> You can hate all you want but that role is Daves ticket to becoming a star in A list movies.
> 
> ...





> Drax has one goal and one goal only, which is to kill Ronan because of a past tragedy.


-Kevin Feige, President of Marvel Studios 

http://www.hypable.com/2013/08/24/kevin-feige-talks-thanos-guardians-gamora-drax-rocket/

Ya so the thing about Thanos is false. 

And there has been nothing said about characters from that movie being in Avengers 3. But I guess i'm suppose to believe a few Batista marks that they know Marvel's plans for Avengers 3 when Avengers 2 hasn't even started filming. 

But keep pumping his tires, Batista marks.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

JC00 said:


> -Kevin Feige, President of Marvel Studios
> 
> http://www.hypable.com/2013/08/24/kevin-feige-talks-thanos-guardians-gamora-drax-rocket/
> 
> ...


I'm no Batista mark.

But Thanos was confirmed to be in the GOTG which is a part of Phase 2 & 3. It is no coincidence that The Collector was in Thor 2 with his "1 down, 5 to go" line and Thanos was featured in the Avengers. The synopsis for GOTG heavily links them to having an Infinity Stone and a threat strong enough to destroy the Universe after them. 

Avengers 3 will be Thanos. Avengers 2 allows more time to build towards Phase 3 and bring in the likes of Ant Man and other characters.

I'm not saying Batista will become a huge star - that can't be predicted; but he's playing quite a strong character which you'd have to be upsettingly ignorant to believe he won't be in Avengers 3.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

JC00 said:


> -Kevin Feige, President of Marvel Studios
> 
> http://www.hypable.com/2013/08/24/kevin-feige-talks-thanos-guardians-gamora-drax-rocket/
> 
> ...


No one is pumping anything. You're just dense. Everyone is pretty much going to be in the third Avengers. That's the whole point of this entire build up they're doing. It doesn't take a genius to see that nor do we need some supposed script. And no one is saying Batista is going to be the leading character, that role belongs to the core team of Avengers.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> @DaveBautista
> Awesome night! And @VinceMcMahon walked away from my Royal Rumble win healthy and happy.. Love me or hate me thanks to everyone who watched.
> 
> @DaveBautista
> By the way if anyone finds my head please return. I believe @WWESheamus kicked it into the front row somewhere.


-


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

First ever heel vs heel title match at WM30 incoming


----------

